# UQ Holder! (new series by Ken Akamatsu)



## White Rook (Aug 17, 2013)

> The "near-future battle fantasy" series will debut in the following issue on August 28 with an 82-page chapter and a color opening page.
> 
> In the decade since the world became aware of the existence of magic, the world has undergone massive upheaval. However, a boy named Tōta lives in seclusion in a rural town far removed from these changes. His ordinary life is highlighted by his magic-using female teacher and his supportive friends. When his tranquil daily life is disrupted, he embarks on a unique adventure.




I am excited.

Edit: The first passable picture found.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 17, 2013)

I literally whispered 'wow' when I saw the thread, thanks for sharing the info!

Seems like it might be a sequel to MSN.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 17, 2013)

i just hope the new guy has a different fighting style than negi or kotaro. also, no more harem pactio please.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 17, 2013)

Wouldn't want to follow the series for quite a few years again and get a shitty ending similar to MSN one so I hope the manga will be related to MSN in some way.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 17, 2013)

The "main character is a boy from rural village far removed from civilization" thing sound pretty clich?, but lets see how it's implemented.

I just hope we get to learn some of the world-building material Akamatsu so clearly had while writing Negima, but didn't use.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 18, 2013)

Subbing. cannot wait for this


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 18, 2013)

I was 15 when I read Negima. It was alright, hated the fanservice all the time. I might check this out depending on the first chapters.

I'm not picking up another loli manga. Negima was barely tolerable for it.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 18, 2013)

Please be a sequel with less lolis.


----------



## OmniOmega (Aug 18, 2013)

If the lolis and the terrible shit endings disappear forever then I will be completely fine with this.


----------



## Koori (Aug 18, 2013)

Negima sequel, no doubt.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 19, 2013)

Holy shit,the sequel to Negima you say?

Bring it on! (and the dissapointing ending sure to follow..)


----------



## Cromer (Aug 19, 2013)

EXCELLENT!!!!!!!


----------



## Snowless (Aug 19, 2013)

An 82 page first chapter?
I don't think I've ever seen a first chapter much more than 60 pages, and I thought that was a lot.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 19, 2013)

From the premise, it really does sound like it takes place in the Ken's universe and continues where Negima left off.  But I don't think it's a Negima story continuation.   Though I won't be surprised if there is a cameo from the cast.


A part of me wonders that if this kid's "female magic teacher" ends up being a 26-year old Maki?  (Since we know she is the only one of the cast that became a teacher).  Well it's just a thought.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 19, 2013)

Sounds like a whole another story but at the same time the universe does seem to be the same. If that's the case a lot of the old characters will be really important figures in this world. I suspect some of them might serve a role similiar to that of Ala Rubra in MSN, as mentors and/or heroes from the legend.


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 19, 2013)

I'll give it this new manga a go.

Though TBH, I wish Akamatsu would retcon the conclusion of Negima with a new one and wrap up some of the other loose ends before starting an entirely new project.


----------



## dream (Aug 20, 2013)

A part of me doesn't even want to read this due to how badly Negima ended.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 20, 2013)

PPsycho said:


> Sounds like a whole another story but at the same time the universe does seem to be the same. If that's the case a lot of the old characters will be really important figures in this world. I suspect some of them might serve a role similiar to that of Ala Rubra in MSN, as mentors and/or heroes from the legend.



All of Ken's mangas are in the same universe.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Aug 20, 2013)

Dream said:


> A part of me doesn't even want to read this due to how badly Negima ended.



Same here.


........


But I know I'll end up reading this anyways.....


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 20, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> All of Ken's mangas are in the same universe.


But in his other titles the world building didn't matter and clearly won't have anything to do with how the world is shaped now. Naru's or Kitsune's tits won't matter storywise in this new project, while the story of, say "the heroes who saved the Magic World" might have some impact and therefore a direct connection with events between MSN and this new manga is almost guaranteed, even if the entirety of the main cast will be new characters.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 20, 2013)

PPsycho said:


> But in his other titles the world building didn't matter and clearly won't have anything to do with how the world is shaped now. Naru's or Kitsune's tits won't matter storywise in this new project, while the story of, say "the heroes who saved the Magic World" might have some impact and therefore a direct connection with events between MSN and this new manga is almost guaranteed, even if the entirety of the main cast will be new characters.



Actually, he uses core things from all of his older series in all of his works. From negima the main thing he took was shinmei-ryuu, and from Ai love you o love hina it was the teachers I believe, or some other things


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 20, 2013)

But those things aren't really important by now. You can't call MSN a sequel to Love Hina or AI Love You, which only followed with bits here and there. If it will be the exact same universe, with stuff happening in Negima "canon" and crucial to the shape of the world, it's not really important that Shinmei Ryuu originated in Love Hina(correct me if it appeared earlier). It will be important however, that Setsuna from the school played an important role in the past. On the other hand what the characters from other series did will be irrelevant and trivia material at best. I don't deny that it is the same universe, the moment I've read the post of Tyrannos I realized that it's actually true, but again, I see no relevance to the current story.

Unless Ken manages(and wills to) find some kind of link, the only revelant thing appears to be stuff from Negima.  

That's why I'm putting so much weight on the possible continuity between the titles, but this is all speculation for now anyway


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh I know that much, but we mainly also just need to factor in timelines, and such. We also need o e sure to not be surprised (like with the hina blade) when things from the past show up. Granted I'd be surprised if someone from love hina and back shows up (outside Tsuroku). But it's best if we keep an open mind to all angles; ken is good at surprises. (Though I feel bad at how he had to force the ending of negima)


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 20, 2013)

Well, he can always mix some stuff up, like making the Pararakelusu turtle civilization somewhat connected to the Magic World, thus making both Seta or Keitaro to actually play a role other than a one frame cameo. With the world building already done this series have a lot of potential.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 21, 2013)

Fresh looks around, but the girl in the back looks SOO MUCH LIKE ARIKA 





Oh my


----------



## Toriko (Aug 21, 2013)

I never could get into negima, but i will give this a try anyway.


----------



## White Rook (Aug 23, 2013)

Ok, two spoiler pics of chapter one, and the spoilers are BIG (you have been warned):


My amateurish translation is: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



"My name is Evangeline A.K. Mcdowell. I am a 700 years old vampire."





Someone else should translate this one.

Edit: Re-linked the pics.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 23, 2013)

I guess that makes it even clearer. I can't wait even more now


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 23, 2013)

Hmm, this looks like it will turn out to be an interesting read for sure. 

Hope Akamatsu doesn't fuck up the beginning and ending this time around though.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 23, 2013)

White Rook said:


> Ok, two spoiler pics of chapter one, and the spoilers are BIG (you have been warned):
> 
> 
> My amateurish translation is:
> ...



Hoo...?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kitty is in this?

As well as what appears to be Fate? (the guy on the left)


----------



## White Rook (Aug 23, 2013)

Another spoiler pic:


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 23, 2013)

White Rook said:


> Ok, two spoiler pics of chapter one, and the spoilers are BIG (you have been warned):
> 
> 
> My amateurish translation is:
> ...



Ohh my!


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 23, 2013)

White Rook said:


> Another spoiler pic:



What.The.Fuck.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 23, 2013)

Pictures died. Re-link!


----------



## Golbez (Aug 23, 2013)

Well, that escalated quickly.


----------



## White Rook (Aug 23, 2013)

Here's one more pic (maybe I should wait for the full raw, before I post the chapter page by page). I also re-linked the previous ones.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 24, 2013)

So it seems that shit hits the fan quite early on. Looks like we'll get a full fledged action story this time, without disguising it as another harem/love comedy at the begining(though knowing Akamatsu those elements will still be a strong part of it). This should satisfy those who were displeased with Negima's slow begining.


----------



## Laillo (Aug 24, 2013)

It seems interesting.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 24, 2013)

White Rook said:


> Here's one more pic (maybe I should wait for the full raw, before I post the chapter page by page). I also re-linked the previous ones.



So Evangeline decided to find herself new boy toy apprentice?

I wonder if she gets to suck him off in exchange for the training?


----------



## Cromer (Aug 24, 2013)

Holy fuck those spoilers are promising :33


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 25, 2013)

How old was Eva during MSN?


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 25, 2013)

Over 700 years old I believe.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 25, 2013)

From AS:


*Spoiler*: __ 



*



			First half summary from 2ch, few things jump out right away, story current date is 2066 AD, and Tota is a descendant of "Konoe", (supposedly, but there are loopholes.) and the 4ch things about Negi's tomb is also true.
		
Click to expand...

*
Negi is dead for a year in this time (he died in 2065 AD ) and most of the girls are old..70+ years old..


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 25, 2013)

Ciupy said:


> From AS:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Dafuq, so it's an alternative universe? Or a sign of a superbadass villain from the start, seeing how Negi should be immortal.




EDIT:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well apparently this is the universe that was shown by the end of Negima, when Asuna first awekened. Completely forgot about it.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 25, 2013)

Ciupy said:


> From AS:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yeah, the girls would be in their late 70s.  

I'll have to go back, but didn't Asuna not wake up for another 40 years?   So that means that we might still see them all alive, perhaps learning if they had descendants or not.


*Spoiler*: _But that spoiler_ 



Guess that killed off the idea that Setuna and Konoka got together.   That or some science got involved, know what I mean?  

So this likely is going to start the speculation that the grandfather is either Negi or Setsuna.


----------



## Gundam Meister (Aug 26, 2013)

Chapter one is out by Manga Stream winded


----------



## Wrath (Aug 26, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So... Touta is the grandson of Negi through one parent and the grandson of Konoka through the other, _plus _he's been vampirised by Evangeline...?

What's next, a sword made by Rakan? He inherits Chachamaru as a secretary?


----------



## Kirito (Aug 26, 2013)

Wrath said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kens characters always had gary stuish qualities.


----------



## dream (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm shipping Touta x Eva.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 26, 2013)

First chapter was awesome, my fanboy side is coming out. Really digging the setting and the characters.


----------



## Wrath (Aug 26, 2013)

Kirito said:


> kens characters always had gary stuish qualities.


He never did explain what the "Royal Magic" was, did he? Besides some ineffable quality that made Negi super.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 26, 2013)

Wrath said:


> He never did explain what the "Royal Magic" was, did he? Besides some ineffable quality that made Negi super.



well as its farther into the future i hope eva uses some screen explaining what happened after the whole magic world in negima.

also, who fucked who. that's really important. dammit ken


----------



## dream (Aug 26, 2013)

Kirito said:


> also, who fucked who. that's really important. dammit ken



Negi x Eva didn't happen so I could care less about this question.

Anyways, this chapter was a resounding meh for me.  Touta pales in comparison to Negi as a character so far and that just is disappointing.  I can see why Ken didn't want to write a super genius main character twice in a row but I can't help but be disappointed.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 26, 2013)

Kirito said:


> well as its farther into the future i hope eva uses some screen explaining what happened after the whole magic world in negima.
> 
> also, who fucked who. that's really important. dammit ken



If he remembers what he did then Negi is actually alive and we were fed some horse shit that he's dead to appease to the humans.


Negi smashed everybody.


----------



## armorknight (Aug 26, 2013)

Dream said:


> Negi x Eva didn't happen so I could care less about this question.
> 
> Anyways, this chapter was a resounding meh for me.  *Touta pales in comparison to Negi as a character so far and that just is disappointing.*  I can see why Ken didn't want to write a super genius main character twice in a row but I can't help but be disappointed.



Yeah, he seems like the generic ass clown shounen lead. Still, I'm interested in how the world has changed since Negima times, new characters, and the good possibility of Negi still being alive.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 26, 2013)

Quite enjoyed this, what is it a spinoff/sequel of?


----------



## dream (Aug 26, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Quite enjoyed this, what is it a spinoff/sequel of?



Mahou Sensei Negima


----------



## Morglay (Aug 26, 2013)

Dream said:


> Mahou Sensei Negima



Sweet, thanks.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 26, 2013)

I really liked the manga.  In a way it is a continuation of Negima, and at the same time answerin the "what if Negi ended up with Evangeline" discussion.



*Spoiler*: _Interesting UQ Bits_ 





During the Intro, sort of sad Evangeline left Chachazero behind, but was funny Natsumi being pregnant.   That means she made puppies with Kotaro.  


Konoe's son, his name is Jintetsu.   But couldn't read the dedication.   From what it looked, it said he was a great "reform(er?)"?  (Can't make out the word.   Looked at the RAW and couldn't get a better look.   Also with Konoe having a son, it very likely killed Setsuna and Konoka getting together.   (Unless somekind of science gave Setsuna the ability to become a father).


So Negi had a daughter that married the son of Konoka. They "died" in an accident, with no relatives.   So that by extension means Nagi, Konoka, and guess you can count Setsuna as well, are also dead.  Also looking at the tombstone, Negi's daughter was a highly respected Biologist and Medical Scientist.   And in the flashback, she had lighter hair.   So makes me wonder if girl Negi ended up, was Ako?


----------



## Jotun (Aug 26, 2013)

Hopefully the main character gets developed rather quickly because this series seems to have some nice potential.


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 26, 2013)

Question for you guys: Is this another harem manga by Akamatsu? 'Cause I remember him not wanting to do that with Negima, but being forced to by the editors/higher ups.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 26, 2013)

I didn't get the impression that this was going to be another harem manga.   But given this is only the first chapter, who knows what may happen down the road.


----------



## dream (Aug 26, 2013)

Bergelmir said:


> Question for you guys: Is this another harem manga by Akamatsu? 'Cause I remember him not wanting to do that with Negima, but being forced to by the editors/higher ups.



It's purely a Touta x Eva manga. 

/refuses to believe otherwise


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 26, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> I didn't get the impression that this was going to be another harem manga.   But given this is only the first chapter, who knows what may happen down the road.



Mmm, okay. If it doesn't seem like a harem manga with 80+ pages, it probably isn't one. Cool, I'll give this a shot then.



Dream said:


> It's purely a Touta x Eva manga.
> 
> /refuses to believe otherwise


This Touta person is going to be in for a hellish ride, if thats the case.


----------



## Hiruma (Aug 26, 2013)

It's definitely an action series first and foremost, but you never know when Akamatsu's ecchi instincts might take over.

As for the manga itself, any manga with Eva as a main character is 10/10 for me.


----------



## Golbez (Aug 26, 2013)

Found it funny how Eva was damaged more in this series' first chapter than... Pretty much throughout Negima, hah.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 26, 2013)

Well she had her magic sealed, and then was just like "we'll, just gonna use lul immortality. 


Also: toto already having Eva-level regen from negima


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 27, 2013)

Man, I am so slow. I didn't realize Yukihime was Evangeline until the accident flashback. I guess Nagi released her from the curse, then. 

Also, thats totally a Fate among Touta's friends, right? I wonder if he's acting, or had its memory erased or something.

EDIT: Just realized, this is another alternate reality from the Negima series, I'm assuming? 'Cause the whole magic only being revealed for 10 years doesn't really jive with what we saw before.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 27, 2013)

Yeah, it was mentioned in the final chapter Eva was released.

But going back, it occurred to me something else....Chao Lingshen.   I don't know the year, but could she end up Touta's daughter in the end of the series?   After all Touta had no living relatives, which means that Negi likely didn't have other children.

And would explain why Chao was so close to Eva.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 27, 2013)

I think it's more possible that we'll get to see Chao as a time traveller again. She is supposedly coming from a time where something bad is going on. So if by the end of the manga she was born, that would mean that whatever good ending happened will be ruined in a few years.

As for the harem part someone asked... give it time, there were already a few girls on the promotional image, no doubt some of them will fall for the mc. Although from this first chapter it seemed that the fanservice related stuff seem more mature or reserved than in his other works.

Hell, naked Eva was on the smallest pannel ever. And the ass comment was well placed


----------



## Boomy (Aug 27, 2013)

Not harem? Guyz, this's Akamatsu. 

He sure have improved with art...and violence. Now I wonder on how many chapters it will end.

And who is Negi waifu in the end.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 27, 2013)

Bergelmir said:


> EDIT: Just realized, this is another alternate reality from the Negima series, I'm assuming? 'Cause the whole magic only being revealed for 10 years doesn't really jive with what we saw before.



The year in the manga is 2067 AD if I am not mistaken.

Magic has been known about in the mundane world for a lot more than 10 years I think at this point..


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 27, 2013)

Thats my point, Ciupy. Still pretending to be a teacher, Tachibana specifically said that its only been 10 years since magic has been revealed. It should be much more than that. Which makes me think this is an another alternate future, and not a direct continuation from the end of Negima.  Maybe this is the timeline with Akamatsu's proper ending for Negima, instead of the hastily smacked together one we got.


On another note, I did like the new magitech. Kinda crazy that newbies can use teleportation magic with a bunch of apps.


----------



## Null (Aug 27, 2013)

Do I have to read Negima beforehand or can I just jump right into this one?


----------



## Cromer (Aug 27, 2013)

I would say you can read this without needing to read Negima before hand, but you really should read Negima anyway. If nothing else, it was an excellent manga for most of its run (the first few volumes aside)


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 27, 2013)

It's hard to tell after 1 chapter how many references there will be tbh. But well, since even the character from the previous series introduced itself properly, I'm guessing Akamatsu wants it to be friendly to both old and new fans.

But I of course recommend reading Negima, if you're interested in the events that shaped the world the way it is in UQ Holder, not to mention the backstory of some characters(and I'm pretty sure we'll see more familiar faces).


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 27, 2013)

So this is basically the "Immortals Saga" of the Negima-verse?

Also,will Touta 
*Spoiler*: __ 



ever grow in body size or is he doomed to stay as a child for all eternity?


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 27, 2013)

PPsycho said:


> I think it's more possible that we'll get to see Chao as a time traveller again. She is supposedly coming from a time where something bad is going on. So if by the end of the manga she was born, that would mean that whatever good ending happened will be ruined in a few years.



I'm almost certain she will show at least once.   People forget she gained the ability not only traveling in time, but across dimensions.



PPsycho said:


> Although from this first chapter it seemed that the fanservice related stuff seem more mature or reserved than in his other works.
> 
> Hell, naked Eva was on the smallest pannel ever. And the ass comment was well placed



Definitely not more mature, its tame compared to what Eva did to Negi in her resort's bath (Chapter 137).



Mahesvara said:


> He sure have improved with art...and violence. Now I wonder on how many chapters it will end./QUOTE]
> 
> Dunno, his art appears to be the same at Negima's ending, but compared to how Negima's art improved from the beginning was quite significant.   Just compare adult Eva in both series.
> 
> ...


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 27, 2013)

Poorly worded, my bad. By more mature I meant the approach, no blowing skirts with a sneeze every 10th pannel and unnecessary, forced nudity for the sake of nudity, at least not as much as we've seen in his previous works.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 27, 2013)

Yeah,I think maybe Akamatsu will tone down that a little.

They will still be present,but this looks like serious business from the start.

Also,this is the musical theme of this chapter:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Jtpf8N5IDE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 27, 2013)

PPsycho said:


> Poorly worded, my bad. By more mature I meant the approach, no blowing skirts with a sneeze every 10th pannel and unnecessary, forced nudity for the sake of nudity, at least not as much as we've seen in his previous works.



Part of me wants to agree, but I think there is enough evidence in this first chapter that shows "the old dog not learning new tricks".  And given Kentaro's work with To Love Ru, Ken's bath scenes, sneezed-off clothing, and panty shots don't have the magic that it did 10 years ago.   So makes us wonder if the master is going to up the ante or play what he's got?


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 27, 2013)

Didn't like Negima too much, but this seems pretty good so far. 

Is this an alternate universe/prequel/sequel or something?


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 27, 2013)

PPsycho said:


> I don't think I would like the daring approach, To Love Ru style, and I don't think it's necessary in this kind of story anyway. I'm perfectly fine with the old tricks, albeit would like them to have their place. Women in Akamatsu's work have a tendency to do a group stripping whenever they see a bath, so I wouldn't mind if that was toned down a bit.
> 
> But, not gonna lie, waiting for the first "slip-and-land-on-the-breasts-followed-by-a-beating" joke, for nostalgia's sake at least.
> 
> ...



It should be a different Universe unless Ken has gone full retard.
In the first, Eva leaves with Chao to the past and then goes dimension hopping.
So this shouldn't be that dimension hopping Eva.
Though in Eva's flashback...Negi and Asuna disappear but they don't really have any reason to... given that Asuna isn't asleep in the alternative timeline.

So im guessing that this a) an alternate dimension
b) it's the original timeline where Negi dies and the eva that went to the past is actually a different one.


----------



## Koori (Aug 27, 2013)

This is the original timeline where Asuna returned in time, as shown in the second page of the chapter. But of course things like Negi's death wouldn't change at all anyway. From there Eva eventually grew tired and forgot about everything. Not having a reason to stay as a little girl anymore, she took a more adult like appearance. Note Chao isn't there yet, she was born much later.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 27, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> It should be a different Universe unless Ken has gone full retard.
> In the first, Eva leaves with Chao to the past and then goes dimension hopping.


Chao isn't immortal though, is she? They could be hopping for a hundred years, and Eva could still return to a single point in time and continue living her life normally, which might very well lead to the current events.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 27, 2013)

PPsycho said:


> Chao isn't immortal though, is she? They could be hopping for a hundred years, and Eva could still return to a single point in time and continue living her life normally, which might very well lead to the current events.



Yup Chao isn't immortal but that is pretty peculiar for Eva to do. If that is the case than it works I suppose.
However whats the deal with the guy who looks like Negi in the coloured pages if Touta is a descendent..


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 27, 2013)

I was wondering about him too. I guess we gotta wait and see.


----------



## Snoozles (Aug 27, 2013)

It's clearly the original timeline.

On page 2, Asuna is in the first pic when they're all students.
She's not there in the second, i.e. she's been sealed away.
Negi's date of death is identical to his death in the original timeline.
Evangeline time/dimension leaps in 2135, this takes place in 2066. She has plenty of time to spare.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Aug 27, 2013)

...A-a sequel to Negima?...


*Spoiler*: __ 




*I-I-I-I-I... can now die h-happy...!* 


[/URL]




Thought I'd check up on MS for updates on anything, and saw a new series added. I thought "The heck is this? No description or announcement? Guess I'll check it out since it's MS translating it..."

I got literally to the first page, saw Evangeline speak, read the name "Ken Akamatsu", blanked-out for a solid minute and then danced around my apartment in hyperactive joy like a lunatic.
I don't care even if he were to copy/paste everything from Negima, if Ken Akamatsu is writing it, *it shall be read and worshipped.*

//Fanboymode

More seriously:
Has anyone managed to establish which timeline this is yet? It's not the second one, since I think Negi's grave is lined up differently with the other 2, so it's either the first or a third one, but I thought earth learned of magic fairly soon after Asuna went to sleep, since Negi went around and got support to build the Mars elevator?
I presume this is somewhere between 70-100~ish years later, since Evangeline was around 600 in Negima but is 700 now. (Then again, if this is a third universe she might not be the same age)

The Mars elevator is finished! I wanna see where that goes *sooo* badly! 
Dat epic ship-teasing. Even in a different series 100 years later with different MC's, Akamatsu *still* teases us with hints and no confirmation! (At least we know Natsumi had children at some point)

Not a fan of the new MC, but I think he'll be growing on me since it's Akamatsu handling the character development. I think he'll probably become better with time, especially with *Evangeline A K McDowell* herself as a mentor. Not liking how she got fodderized, considering how she used to No Sell almost as much stuff as Rakan. *The dude who can will himself back into reality even if he doesn't exist to begin with* didn't wanna fight her!
I suppose there's the excuse that it was apparently some super high-level seal, but since when was *anything* like that nearly enough to even slow her down?

On the big spread with (what I presume are) the future main cast, is that Filius Zect in the background? Or Fate? (...Or _any_ of the Averuncii, since they look the same...)

What if this is Chao's original time line and we get to see her go back in time the first time!?

Mother of God, my inner super-fanboy just woke up! So many feels and theories and ideas and possibilities! I miss all of the original cast so bad... I hope we at least get to see some descendants and learn of their heritages and where they ended up in the world, and shouldn't Chachamaru still be around somewhere!?

*And it's weekly!*

...I'm so happy I'm crying right now!


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 27, 2013)

Man,I wonder how much of the original cast is intact and if we are going to see them,Jack Rakan especially.


----------



## Wrath (Aug 27, 2013)

It really seems to me like Eva has an adult body here, not just an illusion. After all she didn't change shape when her magic was blocked or when she was asleep or anything. And the graves are different to the ones in the alternate timeline, and you'd think if Akamatsu was going to deliberately set the series in that timeline then he'd at least get his own reference right.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Aug 27, 2013)

Wrath said:


> And the graves are different to the ones in the alternate timeline, and you'd think if Akamatsu was going to deliberately set the series in that timeline then he'd at least get his own reference right.



This is Ken Akamatsu we're talking about. If there're differences, then they're almost definitely meant to be there, either for a yet unexplained reason or as a hint of future revelations.

Besides, it's already stated that there's basically an infinite amount of alternate universes, so this could be any one of them really, if he wanted to go down that route.

I'm *so* hyper right now.
*1000% sparking~!* 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SCQfotUSIs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 27, 2013)

Excellent first chapter.

Shit got real so quickly.


----------



## Koori (Aug 27, 2013)

Wrath said:


> It really seems to me like Eva has an adult body here, not just an illusion. After all she didn't change shape when her magic was blocked or when she was asleep or anything. And the graves are different to the ones in the alternate timeline, and you'd think if Akamatsu was going to deliberately set the series in that timeline then he'd at least get his own reference right.



To get to her adult appearance Eva obviously used something that not requires magic: the age pills.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 27, 2013)

I wonder if it will take the standard adventure formula akin to the second part of Negima, or will it take a more heavy approach with the aspect of immortality. You'd think Akamatsu made Touta into a vampire for a different reason than a simple power up.

By the way good to see familiar nicknames in the same place again


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 27, 2013)

PPsycho said:


> I don't think I would like the daring approach, To Love Ru style, and I don't think it's necessary in this kind of story anyway. I'm perfectly fine with the old tricks, albeit would like them to have their place. Women in Akamatsu's work have a tendency to do a group stripping whenever they see a bath, so I wouldn't mind if that was toned down a bit.
> 
> But, not gonna lie, waiting for the first "slip-and-land-on-the-breasts-followed-by-a-beating" joke, for nostalgia's sake at least.



You get me wrong, I don't want Ken to go to that level and have Touta as a bumbling kid that has lucky falls all the time.  I'm talking about how he portrays his nudity.  Like in Negima, he always had the girls conveniently and unrealistically holding towels.



MadmanRobz said:


> Has anyone managed to establish which timeline this is yet? It's not the second one, since I think Negi's grave is lined up differently with the other 2, so it's either the first or a third one, but I thought earth learned of magic fairly soon after Asuna went to sleep, since Negi went around and got support to build the Mars elevator?
> I presume this is somewhere between 70-100~ish years later, since Evangeline was around 600 in Negima but is 700 now. (Then again, if this is a third universe she might not be the same age)



When it comes to the Timeline, as far as we are concerned this is a direct continuation.   But remember in Negima, Ken established that there are different timelines and alternate dimensions.  So is the Blue Mars Future or the War Red Mars Future Chao was trying to change?   We don't know, yet.

But one thing is for sure, given the gravestones, this isn't the Alternate Future where we saw Asuna wake up.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 27, 2013)

Dream said:


> It's purely a Touta x Eva manga.
> 
> /refuses to believe otherwise


why would the MC get a harem when he already has adult Eva


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 27, 2013)

WE WILL HAVE VETUS FOR UQ HOLDER. YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 27, 2013)

Ken Akamatsu - "Yukihime" - That Incantation.

Knew it was Eva.All the more was I shocked at what happened to her.
Then I remembered, oh wait, her regen.DEERP.

Really liked the chapter, shit really hit the fan early, and Eva seems to have an even bigger role than before.

Not sure how I feel about "Konoe". But I ain't going into that.
Except that it felt like, "here shippers, now shut up it's a new manga."


----------



## Wrath (Aug 27, 2013)

Koori said:


> To get to her adult appearance Eva obviously used something that not requires magic: the age pills.


Isn't this too dramatic a change for the pills?


----------



## blueblip (Aug 27, 2013)

Wrath said:


> Isn't this too dramatic a change for the pills?


I think the difference is just a slight change in Ken's art style itself. It, oddly enough, reminds me of Arakawa's (FMA) to a small degree. Eva especially looks slightly similar to Riza Hawkeye to me.

This is great, though. Like most everyone, I was disappointed with Negima's ending, though I heard that Ken ended it so hurriedly because he got into some sort of rights tiff with his publishers. Apparently, he was campaigning against this new copyright law that supposedly was going to give publishers greater control over the content than the mangakas. So he left as a protest, if what I've heard is true.

I get the feeling that this will be a straight up adventure manga. Ken did say he wanted to do that with Negima, but his publishers wanted him to retain some of his harem stuff too with it. Good first chapter. Loved the intro colour pages with Eva monologuing.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 27, 2013)

Wrath said:


> Isn't this too dramatic a change for the pills?



I always had the impression that Eva could change her age without incantations or the pills.   Probably one of the powers of the vampire.



blueblip said:


> I think the difference is just a slight change in Ken's art style itself. It, oddly enough, reminds me of Arakawa's (FMA) to a small degree. Eva especially looks slightly similar to Riza Hawkeye to me.



Now that you mention it, she does.   Because she really doesn't seem the same as Adult Eva in Negima.  You mostly see it in the eyes.



blueblip said:


> This is great, though. Like most everyone, I was disappointed with Negima's ending, though I heard that Ken ended it so hurriedly because he got into some sort of rights tiff with his publishers. Apparently, he was campaigning against this new copyright law that supposedly was going to give publishers greater control over the content than the mangakas. So he left as a protest, if what I've heard is true.
> 
> I get the feeling that this will be a straight up adventure manga. Ken did say he wanted to do that with Negima, but his publishers wanted him to retain some of his harem stuff too with it. Good first chapter. Loved the intro colour pages with Eva monologuing.



Funny thing is that Ken went back to the same publisher that he left.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Aug 27, 2013)

Nice first impression,i'm looing forward for more.


----------



## Cromer (Aug 27, 2013)

By the by, what kind of publishing schedule is this on? Monthly? Weekly? Bi-weekly?


Because 'Akamatsu's hot wife could start getting lonely' I.e. breaks, if it's weekly.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 28, 2013)

It's weekly


----------



## MadmanRobz (Aug 28, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> Not sure how I feel about "Konoe". But I ain't going into that.
> Except that it felt like, "here shippers, now shut up it's a new manga."



Ah, but this is the Classic Akamatsu c*cktease. Even though we know at least 1 parent is a Konoe, it still tells us _nothing_ about who Negi ended up with so it's not so much "now shut up shippers" as it is "I'm still gonna be teasing you with this by the way, bet you got your hopes up there..."


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 28, 2013)

Maybe we'll get some more info along the way, like Touta saying that his grandfather married one of his students


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 28, 2013)

Koori said:


> Negima sequel, no doubt.



And I see you guys talking about Eva. So this is really a sequel?!?! Yes, YES?!!


----------



## Cromer (Aug 28, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> And I see you guys talking about Eva. So this is really a sequel?!?! Yes, YES?!!


----------



## MadmanRobz (Aug 28, 2013)

PPsycho said:


> Maybe we'll get some more info along the way, like Touta saying that his grandfather married one of his students



I heard that Touta said "grandfather" about Negi in the same way that you said "grandfather" about Konoemon, namely as in "older person" rather than being your actual grandparent, so I'm not sure if Negi's Touta's actual grandfather or if he just knew him as such.

It wouldn't surprise me. Telling us that Touta's parents are Konoe, and cleverly insinuating that Negi's their parent when he isn't, seems like a very Akamatsu-ship-tease~y thing to do.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 28, 2013)

So is a scan out or are you guys just discussing the spoilers/raw?

Hopefully everything will be explained properly.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 28, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> So is a scan out or are you guys just discussing the spoilers/raw?
> 
> Hopefully everything will be explained properly.





Gundam Meister said:


> Chapter one is out by Manga Stream Ch.222


 10characters.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 28, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> And I see you guys talking about Eva. So this is really a sequel?!?! Yes, YES?!!


----------



## OmniOmega (Aug 28, 2013)

If I see more than three Lolis then I'm going to bash Akamatsu's kneecaps. Thats all I have to say

Anyway, at least Negima has a sequel. I can't be mad about that ending anymore since technically its not really finished


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 28, 2013)

Seems good, never reallly got into Negima further than what i saw in the anime but got a general idea and of course i love Eva?s char, hope this becomes a very good one.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Aug 28, 2013)

OmniOmega said:


> If I see more than three Lolis then I'm going to bash Akamatsu's kneecaps. Thats all I have to say
> 
> Anyway, at least Negima has a sequel. I can't be mad about that ending anymore since technically its not really finished



*Your death shall be most painful.*

No one insults the mythical loli master-race!




luffy no haki said:


> never reallly got into Negima further than what i saw in the anime but got a general idea



...Unless you've actually read up on the manga after the anime, you *literally* have no idea what you've missed out on then... xD


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 28, 2013)

My thoughts on this chapter:

RAWR, adult Evangeline. Moaaar  Seems the rest of the girls he'll meet will be lolis though  (and then again, what else do you expect at his age?).

And damn, I forgot so much about the ending I only remembered about that other timeline after reading through this thread! Here's the page if anyone wants to refresh their memory. But in that third timeline the ending was really great, why was everyone saying it was bad again? I dunno what mysteries where still in the air (except the girl Nagi liked...).

I guess we'll have to wait and get more info about the timeline to know for sure which is it.

I was actually so confused (and read so fast) I thought Negi was the MC's father first xD And wondered how he could be killed "so easily" (although we don't know exactly what happened).

Other than that, it was actually a pretty good chapter. Although I can't believe Eva couldn't have gotten it back together in time for rescuing the kids  

And for those shipping Touta & Eva, I agree ♥

Only thing I thought was weird is the that cover showing all the future companions xD


----------



## Shakar (Aug 28, 2013)

So, I never read Negima so this was new for me.

I liked it. Touta is Generic Shounen Main Character #101, though...I can't say I hate him like I hate a certain blond ninja, but..meh. Evangeline is way more interesting as a character.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 28, 2013)

Well it seems now with timeline stuff fixed.
That Touta will die at the end of this.
Seems no one survives immortality but Evangeline.....and the Life maker.
Since Touta is a swordsman (so far) wonder if he'll get the Hina blade.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 28, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> My thoughts on this chapter:
> 
> RAWR, adult Evangeline. Moaaar





Indeed. In 1 chapter of UQ Holder I liked her more than in all chapters of MSN.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 28, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Well it seems now with timeline stuff fixed.
> *That Touta will die at the end of this.*
> Seems no one survives immortality but Evangeline.....and the Life maker.
> Since Touta is a swordsman (so far) wonder if he'll get the Hina blade.


Where did that come from?

...
Dunno about the Hina Blade, but I do hope that he will combine his swordmanship with magic. Raimeiken and Zanmaken ni no tachi ftw.

Also, if he does learn magic(although he's shown to be pretty bad at it), I wonder what his element will be. Lightning would work well with swords, but I'd prefer something different than Negi.



MrCinos said:


> Indeed. In 1 chapter of UQ Holder I liked her more than in all chapters of MSN.



Although I liked her in MSN, I really love the way she is now. She already seem a lot better, and that's only 1 chapter.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 28, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Well it seems now with timeline stuff fixed.
> *That Touta will die at the end of this.*
> Seems no one survives immortality but Evangeline.....and the Life maker.
> Since Touta is a swordsman (so far) wonder if he'll get the Hina blade.



What?

The more I think about it,the more it seems that this will be about how Eva will find (or make) her companions which will be equally immortal and will go with her into the distant future.

Heck,on AS they even said that the EQ in the title of the manga is a verbal pun on the word "Eternity".

The actualy way the title of the manga should be read is "Eternity Holder!".

If at all,I bet the last chapter will be a distant finale set in the far future with Eva and her companions leaving the Solar System or shit like that.


----------



## Wrath (Aug 28, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> My thoughts on this chapter:
> 
> RAWR, adult Evangeline. Moaaar  Seems the rest of the girls he'll meet will be lolis though  (and then again, what else do you expect at his age?).
> 
> ...


Given that Negi supposedly died at the same time as in the other timeline, judging by the two different graves, I expect whatever killed him is the same thing in both. Which means that Negi "died content". Now what _that _means, I don't know...


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 28, 2013)

Wrath said:


> Given that Negi supposedly died at the same time as in the other timeline, judging by the two different graves, I expect whatever killed him is the same thing in both. Which means that Negi "died content". Now what _that _means, I don't know...



Yeah, I'd like to know exactly how that was possible, since Asuna also wondered how he could die "with a body like Eva's". But still better than killed by [potential] fodders. But that plot point will be cleared up later on anyway (I mean about how this MC's parents died. Maybe Negi's deatht too).


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 28, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Well it seems now with timeline stuff fixed.
> That Touta will die at the end of this.
> Seems no one survives immortality but Evangeline.....and the Life maker.
> Since Touta is a swordsman (so far) wonder if he'll get the Hina blade.



I seriously doubt Touta is going to get killed.  I think it was cute for Ken to give Eva an eternal partner.

As for the Hina blade, there is a possibility could see it again with the descendants of the Shinmei-Ryu school.



MadmanRobz said:


> I heard that Touta said "grandfather" about Negi in the same way that you said "grandfather" about Konoemon, namely as in "older person" rather than being your actual grandparent, so I'm not sure if Negi's Touta's actual grandfather or if he just knew him as such.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me. Telling us that Touta's parents are Konoe, and cleverly insinuating that Negi's their parent when he isn't, seems like a very Akamatsu-ship-tease~y thing to do.





MadmanRobz said:


> Ah, but this is the Classic Akamatsu c*cktease. Even though we know at least 1 parent is a Konoe, it still tells us _nothing_ about who Negi ended up with so it's not so much "now shut up shippers" as it is "I'm still gonna be teasing you with this by the way, bet you got your hopes up there..."



Yeah he's teasing us, but due to Occam's Razor, we gotta look at it face first that Grandfather really meant Grandfather and that Negi definitely didn't have a child with Konoka.   So 1 down, 29 students to go!  

But I really believe that Ken did leave us clues to who Negi did end up with, with the mother.   While we know outright the father was Konoka's child, I found it interesting we learned the name of the father, but his tombstone is unreadable, but the mother, we see her face in the flashback, but don't know her name, but can read her tombstone.

And her hair being a lighter color, and having a medical background, as I said above, does seem to point to Ako being the mother.

Of course, I could be wrong since in manga and anime, the children tend to inherit the father's hair color.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 28, 2013)

Genetically speaking, Negi's wife could have black hair, and their daughter could still be blonde, if we take previous generations into consideration


----------



## MadmanRobz (Aug 28, 2013)

^He ended up with Zazie, calling it right now.


----------



## Wrath (Aug 28, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> ^He ended up with Zazie, calling it right now.


That would be awesome. Although it would make Touta come from an even more ridiculous bloodline. Royal Magic + Springfield + Konoe + Demon Royalty even before you add in that he's now a vampire. And that's even assuming that Konoka didn't find a magical way to reproduce directly with Setsuna, which would add in her crow demon heritage.

It would be awesome, though, because that way we could actually find out more about Zazie and the demons.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 28, 2013)

Lol, anyone actually wondered about what the title of the series is supposed to mean? I'm drawing a blank


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 28, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> Lol, anyone actually wondered about what the title of the series is supposed to mean? I'm drawing a blank



Ahem....



> *Heck,on AS they even said that the EQ in the title of the manga is a verbal pun on the word "Eternity".
> 
> The actualy way the title of the manga should be read is "Eternity Holder!".*


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 28, 2013)

Ciupy said:


> Ahem....



Makes sense I guess  Them silly Japanese  Thanks"

I think someone already mentioned this, but do Eva's words here mean that eventually they'll grow apart anyway? I mean, they'll all get trivial. Meaning, no Touta x Evangeline 

But I guess that's also how the narration only begins...otherwise she could have said she'd been alive for more than 700 years (but then again, isn't she always saying that ).


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 28, 2013)

Eva said that before Touta became a full-fledged vampire.   Where she was expressing the curse that comes with living an eternal life, where loved ones eventually disappear.  

But now with Touta as a vampire, and vowing to stay by her side forever, well Eva is no longer alone.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 28, 2013)

OH SHI~~

do you have a source for that image ?


----------



## Kirito (Aug 28, 2013)

plot twist: the whole negima storyline is actually eva's diary


----------



## Wrath (Aug 28, 2013)

Kirito said:


> plot twist: the whole negima storyline is actually eva's diary


Close. It's all an elaborate work of erotic fanfiction. The manga is prologue to establish a situation in which she can have sex with Nagi and her OC, Nagi's son.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 28, 2013)

PPsycho said:


> Where did that come from?
> 
> ...
> Dunno about the Hina Blade, but I do hope that he will combine his swordmanship with magic. Raimeiken and Zanmaken ni no tachi ftw.
> ...


Assuming this is the original timeline. Asuna is sealed and wont wake up for quite some time.
Eva is then going to greet her with Chao but Touta isn't there and when she leaves to go Dimension warping there is no sign of leaving to do so with a companion.
So I would presume he died and so she decided to just go dimension hopping.

I'm still holding out on the grave being a fake and Negi's actually alive.
It's bad press if the ambassador for two worlds is actually an immortal monster who gained it through using forbidden dark magic of an immortal vampire.
Might as well fake his death in the public eye. Or hell maybe he became the new Lifemaker.


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 28, 2013)

Shakar said:


> So, I never read Negima so this was new for me.
> 
> I liked it. Touta is Generic Shounen Main Character #101, though...I can't say I hate him like I hate a certain blond ninja, but..meh. Evangeline is way more interesting as a character.


I would urge anyone who has not read Negima yet to read it before starting UQ Holder.  That way, you won't have to worry about spoilers and you'll better understand everything that is going on in this sequel.



Fluttershy said:


> OH SHI~~
> 
> do you have a source for that image ?


You can find it on danbooru.

!


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 28, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Assuming this is the original timeline. Asuna is sealed and wont wake up for quite some time.
> Eva is then going to greet her with Chao but Touta isn't there and when she leaves to go Dimension warping there is no sign of leaving to do so with a companion.
> So I would presume he died and so she decided to just go dimension hopping.
> 
> ...



But the evidence points out that this is the third timeline, where Asuna came back and lived a normal life.  (For instance the tombstone's location isn't at Mahora).  Not the second timeline where Asuna woke in the future and met with Eva and Chao.  Which could explain why Touta wasn't there, because Negi ended up with someone else and thus Touta wasn't born.


Speaking of Negi's Grave, it appears to be exactly the same as in Negima, though the year was blurred out.  So if he died in 65, when Touta's parents died in 64, we might have a flashback with him before he died.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 28, 2013)

Kirito said:


> plot twist: the whole negima storyline is actually eva's diary



Great, 700 years of Material to explore.
Far future Kens Grandson continues the tradition and still no reveal who Negi ended with.


----------



## Wrath (Aug 29, 2013)

You know it just occurred to me.. what if Negi was just a sperm donor for Konoka and Setsuna, and Touta isn't the descendant of him and his wife at all?


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 29, 2013)

I just read the manga yesterday! I was like wow a great start of a new manga series!

I love the bond and shipping of Touta and Eva!

Love the idea of a older girl paired with a younger boy, mother/son bond but might turn to love eventually.  And he is now immortal, Eva doesn't have to worry about being alone.


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 29, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> I love the bond and shipping of Touta and Eva!
> 
> Love the idea of a older girl paired with a younger boy, *mother/son bond but might turn to love eventually*.  And he is now immortal, Eva doesn't have to worry about being alone.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 29, 2013)

don't judge Bas


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 29, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> I just read the manga yesterday! I was like wow a great start of a new manga series!
> 
> I love the bond and shipping of Touta and Eva!
> 
> Love the idea of a older girl paired with a younger boy, *mother/son bond but might turn to love eventually.*  And he is now immortal, Eva doesn't have to worry about being alone.


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 29, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> don't judge Bas


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## MadmanRobz (Aug 29, 2013)

...I like how people who read manga (probably weekly at the least) are even batting an eyelash at the concept of a foster-parent/foster-child relationship...

I mean _really_ guys? Boobie-loving lolies (Paio Zi) tentacle-groping 15 year olds is relatively unmentioned, but _that_ got a reaction?

...Wait a fupping second here... Paio Zi... Paizuri... _OH MY GOD I JUST GOT THE JOKE._


*That's bloody hilarious!*


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 29, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> ...I like how people who read manga (probably weekly at the least) are even batting an eyelash at the concept of a foster-parent/foster-child relationship...
> 
> I mean _really_ guys? Boobie-loving lolies (Paio) tentacle-groping 15 year olds is relatively unmentioned, but _that_ got a reaction?


>Implying that that the other things didn't get similar reactions


----------



## MadmanRobz (Aug 29, 2013)

The reactions to Eva x Touta possibility:


The reactions to Paio Zi tentacle party:


One is more accepting than the other. Guess which.


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 29, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> The reactions to Eva x Touta possibility:
> 
> 
> The reactions to Paio Zi tentacle party:
> ...


The latter is your reaction.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Aug 29, 2013)

You think something _that basic_ would even get a raised eyebrow from me? Do not underestimate the collective experiences of having read hundreds of manga, child.


----------



## Cromer (Aug 29, 2013)

Come on, Eva x Touta shipping? Really?


----------



## MadmanRobz (Aug 29, 2013)

Considering how fans tend to ship literally *any pairing ever* even when the characters involved aren't even aware that the other exists, it's not really odd for people to ship these already considering the relationship they already share.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Aug 29, 2013)

Didn't really like the first chapter. Main character weak as hell.

Dropped.


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 29, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> You think something _that basic_ would even get a raised eyebrow from me? Do not underestimate the collective experiences of having read hundreds of h-manga, child.


Fixed for accuracy. 



Cromer said:


> Come on, Eva x Touta shipping? Really?


People are terrible.  And creepy.  The only explanation.



$Naruto19$ said:


> Didn't really like the first chapter. Main character weak as hell.
> 
> Dropped.


lol wut


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 29, 2013)

Come on this is fantasy manga. 

Eva's so called child form is not her true form it as thanks to nagi to seal her powers made her into that form.

What is wrong with shipping Eva and Touta. Have we seen a younger boy fall in love with an older girl?

I've seen other manga like that before.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Aug 29, 2013)

My parents have a solid 20 year age difference.
The problem people have is that in general, it's considered taking advantage of a child, because the child is basically always assumed to be - and viewed as - innocent and manipulated.
The problem I have with that logic is that it's almost always inaccurate, and in the case of manga and anime *that reasoning never applies* since the characters are 1) not real and 2) actually reasonable enough to make their own decisions most of the time, making the "taking advantage of a child" and "ruining them FOREVAH" thing pure BS.

I didn't have any problems what so ever with the class of 15 year old girls going for the 10-11 year old boy simply because that boy had by far proved himself intelligent and reasonable enough to be considered an adult in the context of dating, thus there's no "taking advantage of" involved.



Matrix XZ said:


> Eva's so called child form is not her true form it as thanks to nagi to seal her powers made her into that form.



Evangeline's loli form is her true body (in MSN at least) because she was turned into a vampire at that age. Being sealed at Mahora only restricted her powers and movement, not her physical appearance. Her "adult" appearances have always been artificially made with magic.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 29, 2013)

I ship Evas adult form with more panel time for it


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 29, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> Evangeline's loli form is her true body (in MSN at least) because she was turned into a vampire at that age. Being sealed at Mahora only restricted her powers and movement, not her physical appearance. Her "adult" appearances have always been artificially made with magic.



Last thing I remembered she was at her adult form at her full power but was sealed and become her child form.

Regardless of anything, she is an immortal and so is now with Touta. The first chapter really showed a deep bond between them which is also more a older sister than a foster mother though it seemed to be motherly figure to him.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Aug 29, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Last thing I remembered she was at her adult form at her full power but was sealed and become her child form.


That was also an illusion, one which Nagi _dispelled._



Matrix XZ said:


> Regardless of anything, she is an immortal and so is now with Touta. The first chapter really showed a deep bond between them which is also more a older sister than a foster mother though it seemed to be motherly figure to him.



I also saw it as a more "older sister taking care of younger brother" kinda relationship, but since it's between non-related people and started at such a relatively late age, I don't see much stopping it from developing into romance at some point.

At the moment though, I'd have to say I don't like them as a pairing, most because Touta is so flat and generic of a character due to only having had one chapter of development so far. By comparison, Evangeline is already a very well developed character who could literally go the entirety of this manga without developing further and still be a well developed character.

This may change with time, as I'm sure Akamatsu will be developing him more. Remember how Negi started out?


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 29, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> Evangeline's loli form is her true body (in MSN at least) because she was turned into a vampire at that age. Being sealed at Mahora only restricted her powers and movement, not her physical appearance. Her "adult" appearances have always been artificially made with magic.



Funny thing is Touta will forever stay a child as well (at least his real body).
This thing always reminds me of "Interview with a vampire" by Anne Rice.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 29, 2013)

damn 9 pages already for 1 chapter?


----------



## Wrath (Aug 29, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> Funny thing is Touta will forever stay a child as well (at least his real body).
> This thing always reminds me of "Interview with a vampire" by Anne Rice.


My prediction is that Negi found a way to allow vampires to age to maturity. He himself might have been stuck as a child at the end of MSN after all, so it would have been in his own interest as well as helping his master.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 29, 2013)

Wrath said:


> My prediction is that Negi found a way to allow vampires to age to maturity. He himself might have been stuck as a child at the end of MSN after all, so it would have been in his own interest as well as helping his master.



I don't think that is the case.  Remember it was said that Negi was still able to age, up to a certain point.   Given we saw future Negi in the final chapters of Negima, that very well could've been the early-mid 20s.

But with Eva, since we saw her in her true form at the beginning of UQ, very likely talking to Touta after he was rescued, sure disproves any notion that Eva was able to age normally.   Her adult form is very likely still magical, just one that couldn't be dispelled.


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 29, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> My parents have a solid 20 year age difference.
> The problem people have is that in general, it's considered taking advantage of a child, because the child is basically always assumed to be - and viewed as - innocent and manipulated.
> The problem I have with that logic is that it's almost always inaccurate, and in the case of manga and anime *that reasoning never applies* since the characters are 1) not real and 2) actually reasonable enough to make their own decisions most of the time, making the "taking advantage of a child" and "ruining them FOREVAH" thing pure BS.
> 
> I didn't have any problems what so ever with the class of 15 year old girls going for the 10-11 year old boy simply because that boy had by far proved himself intelligent and reasonable enough to be considered an adult in the context of dating, thus there's no "taking advantage of" involved.


You're a fan of Kodomo no Jikan aren't you?


----------



## MadmanRobz (Aug 29, 2013)

^I can honestly say I've never heard that title before. Gonna have to see what that's about then.


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 29, 2013)

I just hope I don't have to end up experiencing anymore of the Raigen Effect than I already have.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Aug 29, 2013)

^Wuzzat?

By the way, gotta thank you for naming that manga. Don't think I'll be reading it past a few chapters based on chapter 1, but one of the guys on the forums about it wrote an *outstanding* post about why mangas like that shouldn't be censored or banned, and how they can actually have a _positive_ effect.
Now I finally have a well-phrased description of my point instead of my own rambling attempts at formulating it.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 29, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> That was also an illusion, one which Nagi _dispelled._



Then how come that bracelet that dispelled Eva's magic in the first chapter didn't reveal her true form?

I do noticed that Eva in the new series is more mature, calm and very nice compared to the spoiled, evil and trolling child form Eva from Negima series.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Aug 29, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Then how come that bracelet that dispelled Eva's magic in the first chapter didn't reveal her true form?
> 
> I do noticed that Eva in the new series is more mature, calm and very nice compared to the spoiled, evil and trolling child form Eva from Negima series.



...Because this is like 60 years later? Not to mention that this is, at the very least, not the *same* illusion at any rate. There's actually a fairly large number of differences.
Also, it's fully possible she's managed to permanently alter her body since MSN. Even then, permanently changing your appearance is still "doing it artificially/with magic," so unless she *naturally* grew up (which she can't reasonably have done), her "adult appearance" is still the result of magic, even if it's permanent.

Evangeline was 600 in Negima. Chances are she was already fully adult on the inside, she just happened to have a childish personality to her. I still see that in her in UQ actually, only she's more openly nice than before. I'd speculate it's probably because of her time with 3-A and Negi that's changed her over the past 60 years. (That's a whole lifetime of character development that went by in-between series'.)


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 29, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> ^Wuzzat?
> 
> By the way, gotta thank you for naming that manga. Don't think I'll be reading it past a few chapters based on chapter 1, but one of the guys on the forums about it wrote an *outstanding* post about why mangas like that shouldn't be censored or banned, and how they can actually have a _positive_ effect.
> Now I finally have a well-phrased description of my point instead of my own rambling attempts at formulating it.





> *and how they can actually have a positive effect*





> *have a positive effect*





> *positive effect*





> *positive*





> *positive*


----------



## MadmanRobz (Aug 29, 2013)

*Oh how the ignorant and narrow-minded frustrate me so...* 

I'm beginning to think you're trolling me. You seemed to be a reasonable person earlier, don't see why your intelligence would suddenly fly out the window just because of the word "loli."


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 29, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> *Oh how the ignorant and narrow-minded frustrate me so...*
> 
> I'm beginning to think you're trolling me. You seemed to be a reasonable person earlier, don't see why your intelligence would suddenly fly out the window just because of the word "loli."


Being facetious and silly =/= intelligence flying out the window.

Contrary to what some might assume, I'm hardly one dimensional.  I can be intellectual at some times and silly at others.

Now that we've got that sorted out.  Do tell, what exactly have I done that leads you to the presumptuous conclusion that I am "ignorant and narrow-minded"?


----------



## MadmanRobz (Aug 29, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> Being facetious and silly =/= intelligence flying out the window.
> 
> Contrary to what some might assume, I'm hardly one dimensional.  I can be intellectual at some times and silly at others.
> 
> Now that we've got that sorted out.  Do tell, what exactly have I done that leads you to the presumptuous conclusion that I am "ignorant and narrow-minded"?



*The fact that you scoffed at the very insinuation that mangas like Kodomo No Jikan are actually producing something positive.*

I'm afraid I'm in an unfortunately placed time zone compared to the general population of this forum, so I'll have to go to bed right now. If you respond and I take a while to reply, it's 'cus I'm sleeping not 'cus I'm dismissing your opinion.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 29, 2013)

Wrath said:


> My prediction is that Negi found a way to allow vampires to age to maturity. He himself might have been stuck as a child at the end of MSN after all, so it would have been in his own interest as well as helping his master.



Well Negi wasnt a vampire he was just immortal from dark magic.
from what I remember Vampirism is something that has to be actually passed on not self-created.


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 29, 2013)

Welp, time to take this to VM/PM it seems.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 29, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Then how come that bracelet that dispelled Eva's magic in the first chapter didn't reveal her true form?



It didn't dispell her magic, it prevented her from casting magic.  



Matrix XZ said:


> I do noticed that Eva in the new series is more mature, calm and very nice compared to the spoiled, evil and trolling child form Eva from Negima series.



What Negima did you read?   

The Eva I remember showed herself to be very mature, except when she ran loose a little when in battle.  Which we knew she was having fun.  But never "evil and trolling".

And UQ Eva is still that same person.  Mature with moments she ran a little wild when training Touta.  The only difference is her adult look is a different and her being more social able than the Eva of Negima.

As for the difference in adult looks, a good portion of that has to do with art style.   The last time Ken drew Adult Eva was over 5 years ago.   Though in Chapter 253 Page 38, it appears we that could be Adult Eva next to Adult Negi and Chachamaru.  And her looks does have a similarity to UQ Eva.


----------



## dream (Aug 29, 2013)

> As for the difference in adult looks, a good portion of that has to do with art style.



Also, Eva may be using a slightly different disguise to throw off bounty hunters.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 30, 2013)

Dream said:


> Also, Eva may be using a slightly different disguise to throw off bounty hunters.



That is a very strong possibility.

I have the feeling those who killed Touta's parents were really after Eva.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 30, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> That is a very strong possibility.
> 
> I have the feeling those who killed Touta's parents were really after Eva.



...or after Negi's descendants. Could also be both.


----------



## Cromer (Aug 30, 2013)

I just keep hoping that Negi actually dying means he took whatever badass Supervillain with him when he died. I'm resistant to the idea of Ala Alba being surpassed. And Negi was fucking broken back in the day.


Maybe the villain in this will be an off shoot plan oof whatever killed Negi?


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 30, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> It didn't dispell her magic, it prevented her from casting magic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey I've known about Negima and read the manga and watched the anime. I noticed how Eva aka Yukihime is very different from the Eva from Negima, she has the kind and warmness and over protectiveness over Touta than how she was before.

Her new adult form has to be permanent and not a mere illusion.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 30, 2013)

It doesn't "have" to. She was turned into a vampire while she was a child, so that is her natural form. If she managed to find a way to turn herself older, that would mean she found a way to prevent immortality, which we know is not the case.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 30, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Hey I've known about Negima and read the manga and watched the anime. I noticed how Eva aka Yukihime is very different from the Eva from Negima, she has the kind and warmness and over protectiveness over Touta than how she was before.



Yet your previous posts contradicts common sense for Negima fans.    Like this very response saying "Eva is different" when she isn't different.   Her looks are different, but not her personality.

She was just as caring for Negi as much as Touta, it just appears different because Eva went from being a master of magic arts to being in a role of a parental figure.



Matrix XZ said:


> Her new adult form has to be permanent and not a mere illusion.



And yet we saw her loli form at the very beginning, which took place after she saved Touta, which disproves that comment.



BlueDemon said:


> ...or after Negi's descendants. Could also be both.



True, True.

Just makes me wonder if there is a rogue faction of Cosmo Entelecheia, or even better, a Demon enemy.  That's one loose end that Ken never got around to finishing.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 30, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> And yet we saw her loli form at the very beginning, which took place after she saved Touta, which disproves that comment.


She is different because the way I remembered she acted like a arrogant princess and in daily life she enjoys watching getting suffered by a handful of ladies at him.
Thats just an opening sequence of her life telling from her past and her future. We seen a flashback of her in her adult form when Eva saw his parents dying and Touta dead before she brought him back to life.


----------



## Koori (Aug 30, 2013)

Eva used the age pills, end of story.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 30, 2013)

That doesn't prove anything yet. Unless we are told that this is now her true form, we must assume that she is still a child in appearance. And I'm sure we'll get some explanation sooner or later, whether the reason is magic pills, vampire powers, or some other stuff.

I gotta agree though that her personality seem a bit different at times, but that might very well be because of the fact that the type of her relationship with Touta is different than the one she had with Negi & company. During fights she's the same old Eva.

The differance in her demeanor might also be caused by the fact that she's in a kind of "transition" state right now. She lost her friends quite recently(for a vampire at least) so she's probably feeling the burden of immortality at times like this the most.


----------



## Wrath (Aug 30, 2013)

Koori said:


> Eva used the age pills, end of story.


The age pills weren't supposed to be able to turn a child into an adult. Ten year old Negi became fifteen when he took them. At the very least that can't be the _end _of the story, because the story would require an upgrade to the efficacy of the pills.

Look, maybe Eva has obtained an adult body and maybe she's just using an illusion again, but at the moment neither one can be ruled out. The opening pages don't prove anything because the structure of the chapter requires that we not be able to automatically make a connection between Eva and Yukihime. The idea that they depict Eva telling Touta something is an assumption and not a fact. She sure as hell looks to be addressing the reader to me.

In fact, rereading it, it doesn't make any sense that she's talking to Touta, because he has no reason to be jealous of her immortality.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 30, 2013)

Wrath said:


> The age pills weren't supposed to be able to turn a child into an adult. Ten year old Negi became fifteen when he took them. At the very least that can't be the _end _of the story, because the story would require an upgrade to the efficacy of the pills.
> 
> Look, maybe Eva has obtained an adult body and maybe she's just using an illusion again, but at the moment neither one can be ruled out. The opening pages don't prove anything because the structure of the chapter requires that we not be able to automatically make a connection between Eva and Yukihime. The idea that they depict Eva telling Touta something is an assumption and not a fact. She sure as hell looks to be addressing the reader to me.
> 
> In fact, rereading it, it doesn't make any sense that she's talking to Touta, because he has no reason to be jealous of her immortality.



I certainly had the impression she was addressing the readers. Otherwise it wouldn't really make sense, because after she revealed himself to him he was already immortal. And then this could have been as well an epilogue to the chapter.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Aug 30, 2013)

Evangeline's difference in personality is probably because of the 60-or-so years that have transpired since we last saw her. It's easy to forget since she's 600 already, but 60 years time is literally a whole life of development and experiences. It's fully possible she's mellowed out over the years. 
Considering how much *real people* actually change in 60 years, she actually hasn't changed as much as a "normal" person would. As far as I cant tell, she's just become a lot more open about showing affection for others.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 30, 2013)

If her adult form was illusion shouldn't it be puffed to her child form after getting hit or her magic sealed like it happened before in the negima series?

She was still her adult form after being sliced and her magic suppressed. It could be that Eva found a way to change her body to adult physically with no illiusion


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

So should this be read? Negima's ending was terrible and alot of fanservice all over.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 30, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> So should this be read? Negima's ending was terrible and alot of fanservice all over.



Yes, so far the first chapter was awesome with a good start with the Main character who is determined and wanted to be stronger like some typical Shonen heroes do.

And not only that the Promo art has the Main cast all male and only 2. If you think the one with the long hair is a girl, your mistaken, its actually a boy and likely to be Touta's rival and best friend.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 30, 2013)

read it OS


I swear if lolis start popping up in this manga, there will be blood


----------



## OS (Aug 30, 2013)

The tombstones say konoe. So does that mean konoe won the negima?


----------



## Koori (Aug 30, 2013)

Wrath said:


> The age pills weren't supposed to be able to turn a child into an adult. Ten year old Negi became fifteen when he took them. At the very least that can't be the _end _of the story, because the story would require an upgrade to the efficacy of the pills.
> 
> Look, maybe Eva has obtained an adult body and maybe she's just using an illusion again, but at the moment neither one can be ruled out. The opening pages don't prove anything because the structure of the chapter requires that we not be able to automatically make a connection between Eva and Yukihime. The idea that they depict Eva telling Touta something is an assumption and not a fact. She sure as hell looks to be addressing the reader to me.
> 
> In fact, rereading it, it doesn't make any sense that she's talking to Touta, because he has no reason to be jealous of her immortality.





I win


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 30, 2013)

what does the title even mean


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 30, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> read it OS
> 
> 
> I swear if lolis start popping up in this manga, there will be blood



I don't think so, I believe that Eva who is now adult is permanent, because I known the moments on our favor.

When Eva not reverted or puffed back to her child form, when she sleeps, kept her magic sealed, or being cut to peaces. Its likely she used a new type of magic to convert her child form to adult for for real permanent.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 30, 2013)

Koori said:


> I win



Hold on, it might be that Eva was showing them how she was before her adult form.


----------



## Koori (Aug 30, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Hold on, it might be that Eva was showing them how she was before her adult form.



I know that, but I win anyway because I said she used the aging pills to acquire her adult appearance


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 30, 2013)

Koori said:


> I know that, but I win anyway because I said she used the aging pills to acquire her adult appearance



Did she say anything about using aging pills?


----------



## Koori (Aug 30, 2013)

Dude, are you blind? Bottom-right panel.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 30, 2013)

Koori said:


> Dude, are you blind? Bottom-right panel.



Oh I see, but do you have more spoilers pics like how they are showing Eva changed to her child form?


----------



## Koori (Aug 30, 2013)

She appeared like this before them. The method is probably the same.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 30, 2013)

Well do you know where did you get it exactly? I love to know what she is saying exactly, is she like maybe explaining her story about how she was before she became an adult?


----------



## Koori (Aug 30, 2013)

Nope, this is the only pic I've found...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Long story short. Eva shows up before Touta in her child-like appearance, surprising our main character when he's told the loli in front of him is his hot teacher. Eva then takes an aging pill and changes back to her adult appearance.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 30, 2013)

Well Question the Aging pills are supposed to be permanent unless they eat the pills to change back? I haven't caught up to Negi.


----------



## Koori (Aug 30, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Well Question the Aging pills are supposed to be permanent unless they eat the pills to change back? I haven't caught up to Negi.



Yes, they are permanent unless you take another one.


----------



## ChronoDeus (Aug 30, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Well Question the Aging pills are supposed to be permanent unless they eat the pills to change back? I haven't caught up to Negi.



Pretty much. The ones Eva uses, you can have your arm cut off, and go through magic surgery to reattach it, without the transformation/illusion breaking. Battle until completely exhausted? You'll still be ok, the pills will hold up.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 30, 2013)

ChronoDeus said:


> Pretty much. The ones Eva uses, you can have your arm cut off, and go through magic surgery to reattach it, without the transformation/illusion breaking. Battle until completely exhausted? You'll still be ok, the pills will hold up.



The pills maybe upgrades ones for her to be a permanent adult, I think she was like showing them what she was as a child form, she might have took one and took another to change back.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Aug 30, 2013)

Someone is in denial.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 30, 2013)

In denial of what?

There hasn't been any side-effect of the age changing pills like wearing off or something like that, only if someone used them to change back is different.

I still can't wait for chapter 2 to come out!

Hope there be more action and more details showing with Eva.


----------



## ChronoDeus (Aug 30, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> The pills maybe upgrades ones for her to be a permanent adult, I think she was like showing them what she was as a child form, she might have took one and took another to change back.



No, it's pretty much guaranteed she was showing them her real form. Akamastu has no real reason to change that, and it's not like it matters much. It's clear from Negima she used to routinely go around in adult form, and judging by the promotional material she'll do so in UQ Holder as well.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 30, 2013)

ChronoDeus said:


> No, it's pretty much guaranteed she was showing them her real form. Akamastu has no real reason to change that, and it's not like it matters much. It's clear from Negima she used to routinely go around in adult form, and judging by the promotional material she'll do so in UQ Holder as well.



But it doesn't mean she will be staying her child form forever throughout the new series since she seemed to want to stay adult form as she wanted too, without having her own magic using to change her form.

As it showed that in the promo covers and art that Eva will stay in her adult form forever and that was just a showing to them and explaining her story.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 31, 2013)

Othinus said:


> Someone is in denial.



Makes you want to facedesk, doesn't it.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Aug 31, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> Makes you want to facedesk, doesn't it.




Sadly there isn't a desk I can slam my head into in front of me. Maybe I should find one.


----------



## dream (Aug 31, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> As it showed that in the promo covers and art that Eva will stay in her adult form forever and that was just a showing to them and explaining her story.



Adult Eva being in the promo covers does not mean that she will always stay in her adult form.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 31, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> maybe explaining her story about how she was before she became an adult?.


Come on bro, all that evidence flying in front of your eyes... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



So what if she decides to stay in her adult form for the rest of the series? The fact that we were disputing was about her child appearance being her REAL/TRUE form, which was pretty much confirmed by that spoiler.


----------



## BlueDemon (Aug 31, 2013)

OtherGalaxy said:


> what does the title even mean



Yeah,  

And keep the spoiler shit in spoilers, guy


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 31, 2013)

PPsycho said:


> Come on bro, all that evidence flying in front of your eyes...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It maybe her old form, but she is still alot older that Eva wanted to grow up, and she has matured and showed more opened feelings to someone and about herself.

Even if she was showing it to them just one time, doesn't mean we will likely see it again since her adult form is now going to be forever.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Aug 31, 2013)

...How is this an argument still? 
Loli form = True form. 
Adult form = Aging pills. 
Her default form in the manga = *Wait for the bloody series to get going.*
Oh, and would you mind not double posting Matrix?


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 31, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> ...How is this an argument still?
> Loli form = True form.
> Adult form = Aging pills.
> Her default form in the manga = *Wait for the bloody series to get going.*
> Oh, and would you mind not double posting Matrix?



Negi used aging pills and she seemed to kept his teenage form until the end of the manga right?

I still think Eva likes to keep her Adult form as default form as it seemed to be by the promo art work, that showed her adult form twice now.

Be pretty much with Tsunade.

btw can someone translate that spoiler pic? I like to know what she is saying.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 31, 2013)

don't lose hope Matrix


adult Eva is the only Eva


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 31, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> don't lose hope Matrix
> 
> 
> adult Eva is the only Eva



I agree, she looked better with Adult form, plus to me that her mature side. Maybe the reason why she took one of those age changing pills.

Like it having a hot adult teacher and teenage boy student relationship.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Aug 31, 2013)

...You do remember that Lol!Evangeline was the single most popular character in Negima by so large a margin that popularity polls always boiled down to who'd get second rather than first, right?
Can't say she was my personal fav (Shirabe FTW), but Loli!Eva is undeniably considered the best. :S


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 31, 2013)

I don't recall that, I'm sure she will receive more population in her adult form.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 31, 2013)

Matrix, you're a real man


----------



## MadmanRobz (Aug 31, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> I'm sure she will receive more *population* in her adult form.



Yes, with a greater supply of food and better health care, the population of Evangeline is estimated to grow by 0.3% in the coming decade! 

Laughing at grammar aside though, Evangeline was the Hitsugaya/Gin combined of Negima. Her getting _more_ popular can't really happen since basically the entire demographic already loved her to begin with.


----------



## Koori (Aug 31, 2013)

What a pity, that there are guys that can't get over the fact Eva stopped aging when she was 10 and has to use the aging pills to become an adult.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 31, 2013)

Koori said:


> What a pity, that there are guys that can't get over the fact Eva stopped aging when she was 10 and has to use the aging pills to become an adult.



We already knew that, but I had been discussing she had found a way to become an adult permanently.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 31, 2013)

Again, even if she will stay in adult form for the rest of the story, that will not be her true form, but only an illusion made by the pills - so you can't call it "permanent".

A bald guy can wear a wig or a toupee all the time, but that doesn't change the fact that he's bald


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 31, 2013)

PPsycho said:


> Again, even if she will stay in adult form for the rest of the story, that will not be her true form, but only an illusion made by the pills - so you can't call it "permanent".
> 
> A bald guy can wear a wig or a toupee all the time, but that doesn't change the fact that he's bald



That can be the same thing with Tsunade. 

Why are you so worked up about it? She is 700 years old, Ken likes to have his way of wanting Eva to grow with a new development.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 31, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> That can be the same thing with Tsunade.
> 
> *Why are you so worked up about it?* She is 700 years old, Ken likes to have his way of wanting Eva to grow with a new development.


I have no idea. Maybe because you kept insisting that her adult appearance "must" be her true form, even after that one post by Koori. Must be some closure issues 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r60lVSiF1AA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 31, 2013)

PPsycho said:


> I have no idea. Maybe because you kept insisting that her adult appearance "must" be her true form, even after that one post by Koori. Must be some closure issues
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'm only insisting that she will keep staying in her new adult form thanks to the pills as default form whether her child form is true or not, she is really 700 years old. The new manga changed her from a self-ruling girl to a someone different where she is lonely with immortality and decided to mature to adult woman teacher.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Aug 31, 2013)

Eva's personality didn't really change....


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 31, 2013)

>only one chapter released so far
>12 pages of discussion already


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 31, 2013)

it's shaping up to be a good mango


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 31, 2013)

Indeed so, sir Flutter.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 31, 2013)

Othinus said:


> Eva's personality didn't really change....



Are you kidding?

She seemed changed alot after her years of immortality and loss of the friends she gained that time itself killed her friends but her.

She has realized herself that immortality is a curse and made her lose her friends and family.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 31, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Are you kidding?
> 
> She seemed changed alot after her years of immortality and loss of the friends she gained that time itself killed her friends but her.
> 
> She has realized herself that immortality is a curse and made her lose her friends and family.



Dude, just give it up already!  *She did NOT change*.

And if you really did read Negima, then you know she regarded immortality as a curse years ago!


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 31, 2013)

More like she grew up from being selfish devilish acting girl to mature and caring towards to Touta.


----------



## Cromer (Aug 31, 2013)

I think Negi dying must have broken Eva, somewhat. I mean, not that she was all that together in the first place, falling in love with Papa Nagi and all, but the kid SHOULD have been as long lived as Eva.


Just look back to when Negi completed the demon transformation. Eternal youth allied to Negi's magical and combat prowess? I'm sure Eva must have thought she finally had a permanent companion. Look at her face!


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 31, 2013)

Whens the next chapter coming out?


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 2, 2013)

yup. Uroukai's face 

chapter 2 raw in its fullest~


----------



## dream (Sep 2, 2013)

[sp]Feels like a filler chapter. [/sp]


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 2, 2013)

So much for those saying Eva's adult form is permanent! 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Pills FTW!

BTW, her loli design better in the new series.   In a way its like how Yami's artwork improved from Black Cat to TLR.





And the new character is another Shinobu / Nodoka model.   But at least this girl isn't shy like the predecessors.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 2, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> I swear if lolis start popping up in this manga, there will be blood


.                                    .


----------



## lokoxDZz (Sep 2, 2013)

So theres a space station.... Well damn it,w can just hope that it don't have what made negima bad


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Sep 2, 2013)

Dat adult Evangeline

I'm hoping we finally get to see how Negima ended, I'm sure Ken will include it here in some great flashback chapter like he did with Nagi's story.


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 2, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> So much for those saying Eva's adult form is permanent!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



You haven't read the full translation, she just took the pills to regain her adult form, she change to her child form as a disguising herself as one of the school students watching over Touta.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 2, 2013)

indeed Matrix :ignoramus


----------



## Boomy (Sep 2, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> So theres a space station.... Well damn it,w can just hope that it don't have what made negima bad


Those are actually _old news_. We already know about station from Negima.

And well, while I don't mind harem I hope Akamatsu can tune down fanservice.


----------



## Koori (Sep 2, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That splash with Touta singing, it reminded me of another identical scene but with a different character.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 2, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't read the full translation, she just took the pills to regain her adult form, she change to her child form as a disguising herself as one of the school students watching over Touta.



Dude, you were proven wrong.   GET OVER IT!


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 2, 2013)

When is the next translated chapter released?


----------



## Kirito (Sep 2, 2013)

those flying motorized scooters remind me so much of toriyama.

also i refuse to call him touta. i'll stick with kotanegi because thats what he is.

is this beck the magic and sci-fi version? 

this is so cheesy. :rofl


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 2, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> Dude, you were proven wrong.   GET OVER IT!



Proven what wrong?

You need to stop acting like a troll, its not like the form wore off or anything.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 2, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Proven what wrong?
> 
> You need to stop acting like a troll, its not like the form wore off or anything.



He isn't being a troll.....


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 2, 2013)

Leave Matrix alone :ignoramus


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 3, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> When is the next translated chapter released?


Nobody?


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 3, 2013)

Olympic Space Race!!! This is the kinda stuff I wanted from the future! Really hope the story progresses to the point we get to see that happen.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 3, 2013)

so ..




the last page/panel of ch 1 and ch2 are practically identical

on the road, walking off into the distance, side by side with backpacks .. even the wind is blowing Evas clothes and hair into the same direction 


symbolic ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 3, 2013)

that reminded me of how a Supernatural episode ends sometimes

Dean and Sam drive off away in the Impala, the adventure continues


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 3, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> so ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh God,I hope that isn't how all chapters will end for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 3, 2013)

I wouldn't mind a few more times


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 3, 2013)

think maybe the manga will *end* on that same panel ? 


2 immortals = walk the roads/Earth/another planet forever


----------



## Cromer (Sep 3, 2013)

Unless Eva dies


----------



## Koori (Sep 3, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> think maybe the manga will *end* on that same panel ?
> 
> 
> 2 immortals = walk the roads/Earth/another planet forever



While holding hands


----------



## dream (Sep 3, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Unless Eva dies



Akamatsu won't do such a thing.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 3, 2013)

he won't if he knows what's good for him


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 3, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> think maybe the manga will *end* on that same panel ?
> 
> 
> 2 immortals = walk the roads/Earth/another planet forever



I think that would be a pretty awesome ending.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## Koori (Sep 3, 2013)

You know, thinking about the amount of doujins that will be drawn featuring adult Eva is


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 3, 2013)

Koori said:


> You know, thinking about the amount of doujins that will be drawn featuring adult Eva is


Down, boy.

Down.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 3, 2013)

Too late, I saw one this afternoon on sad panda...


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 3, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> so ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hah, good catch.  In a way it makes me think of the endings to the Incredible Hulk TV show, well minus the sad theme song.  


And looking at the end of chapter 1, it appears there is water just above the treeline.  So makes me wonder if they only traveled a few miles?


----------



## OS (Sep 3, 2013)

wish other mangas had that level of art.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 3, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> Hah, good catch.  In a way it makes me think of the endings to the Incredible Hulk TV show, well minus the sad theme song.


yeah, but Banner was all alone, while these two have each other


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 4, 2013)

sdfa said:


> Someone tell me why Ken is using the Kotaro expy template for his main character in this manga?


It's happened before; that girl in Negima who ends every sentence with aru is the spitting image of a character in Love Hina. But here I think Ken wanted to draw a black-haired Negi without it being too obvious where Touta came from.


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 4, 2013)

when is the chapter 2 coming out?


----------



## lokoxDZz (Sep 5, 2013)

Chapter's out!

New chap out.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 5, 2013)

loved it


shonen MC who doesn't care about fighting or getting stronger and instead wants to sing and sip beer in a bar when he's old ? sign me up 

the space olympics sound cool too

and the quote was from Mahatma Gandhi


10/10 chapter


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 5, 2013)

Finally!

I love this new chapter as well, Touta realize that he can't grow old and panic over it. If he ever wanted to be a man, he will always use the magic pills to change his age.

And Eva/Yukihime said she has special magic pills to changes ones age.

In coming chapters he will think of getting stronger when he has a desire to protect his friends or any strong evil demons to destroy the planet.

Space station awesome!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 5, 2013)

dat Louis Armstrong


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 5, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> loved it
> 
> 
> shonen MC who doesn't care about fighting or getting stronger and instead wants to sing and sip beer in a bar when he's old ? sign me up
> ...



ahahahahahahahaha you're actually reading this


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 5, 2013)

why hello there CD


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 5, 2013)

He should convince Yukihime to make a man outta him


----------



## Jotun (Sep 5, 2013)

Chapter was decent, I really liked the idea of the Neo-Olympics.


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 5, 2013)

10/10 chapter

really gonna go places, I bet that big thing he's going to do is blow up the stadium.


----------



## Golbez (Sep 6, 2013)

Somehow, I have a feeling that if Touta ever does learn some kind of magic, it'll be Sound based, hah.

I like where all this is going.


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 6, 2013)

Good chapter, I like the fact that the world building is used as an importanct factor, and not only the background. Touta's dream is quite unconventional. It would be awesomely hilarious if it was later revealed that Louis Armstrong was a magic user


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 6, 2013)

Golbez said:


> Somehow, I have a feeling that if Touta ever does learn some kind of magic, it'll be Sound based, hah.
> 
> I like where all this is going.



Maybe not magic, but Ki Magic as he has talents for martial arts and kendo swordsmen ship. Ki energy magic sounds cool.

Because if you watched Hagure Yuusha No Estetica, the mc Akatsuki doesn't use magic he used chi energy that shown to counter magic.


----------



## Millefeuille (Sep 6, 2013)

Wanting to sing and being able to turn to an older version? sounds familar 
**


----------



## MadmanRobz (Sep 6, 2013)

It felt a bit preachy here and there, but I'll chalk that up to being the second chapter of the series, so it kind of _needs_ to get all of the base stuff out and done as soon as possible.

*At least the finally know that Eva's ault appearance is absolutely 100% definitely artificial. She's still a loli guys.*


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 6, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> It felt a bit preachy here and there, but I'll chalk that up to being the second chapter of the series, so it kind of _needs_ to get all of the base stuff out and done as soon as possible.
> 
> *At least the finally know that Eva's ault appearance is absolutely 100% definitely artificial. She's still a loli guys.*



 She said she made those kind of aging pills to change ones age, it's not said to be fully a illusion more like changing people's age.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 6, 2013)

she mostly stays adult which is what's important


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 6, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> she mostly stays adult which is what's important


Indeed.


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 6, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> she mostly stays adult which is what's important



Yeah what difference dos it make? She is staying her adult form whether her child  form is true or not.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Sep 6, 2013)

Seeing a manga with Eva as the main heroine is like a dream come true. At first I was like "I wonder how it's like if Ken is going to make a series with Eva being a main character". Something like Eva's past but it turns out he wrote a manga that took place in the future. I'm so happy to the point that I don't care about Negima's awful ending anymore or who Negi ended up with.

Although I think Eva's adult form in Negima looks way better than this one. Her new hairstyle in UQ Holder looks weird. It's like a comibnation of Setsuna, Donet, and Ayaka's hairstyle. I hope she switches back to her old hime cut hairstyle even in adult form or just use her original loli form.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Sep 6, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> She said she made those kind of aging pills to change ones age, it's not said to be fully a illusion more like changing people's age.



*Dude. Dude.*
*Seriously.*


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 6, 2013)

Dude I'm just stating the fact what she said.

The special pills of hers changes ones ages not faking her age.


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 6, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> The special pills of hers changes ones ages not faking her age.


........
wat


----------



## MadmanRobz (Sep 6, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Dude I'm just stating the fact what she said.
> 
> The special pills of hers changes ones ages not faking her age.


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 6, 2013)

You guys need to lighten up


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 6, 2013)

Let's not have this conversation please. Ever again. Let's move on.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Sep 6, 2013)

*I don't even...*


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 6, 2013)

Haha, so much for a generic shonen hero 
Great chapter! And he certainly knows where to put his hand...



McSlobs said:


> He should convince Yukihime to make a man outta him



Later


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 6, 2013)

the Olympics looks promising, it might be an even bigger deal than the Mahora Festival arc, since the usage of magic and sci fi elements will be in the open. Also, a chance for a big reunion, considering that we might meet a lot of characters along the way, and they probably won't last as permanent companions, like Shinobu.

Probably some evil organization will scheme something as well, a chance for another fighting tournament. Lots of possibilities there.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Sep 6, 2013)

I'd wager Shinobu's gonna reappear and be somewhat relevant again at some point, considering the author.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Based on Negima, she'll develop a crush on him and eventually have her heart broken, and if Akamatsu's feeling particularily serious like with Negima, we might get a timeskip to the future where she's old and dying alone, lamenting over her impossible love. 

...God I hope Ako got Negi in the end...


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 6, 2013)

PPsycho said:


> ........
> wat



Hot damn, is this archer girl hawt!

"Its a* special magic pill of min*e that *changes *ones age."


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 6, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Hot damn, is this archer girl hawt!
> 
> "Its a* special magic pill of min*e that *changes *ones age."



In the exact same chapter where she literally tells Touta his growth has been halted at the age he became a vampire and going back is impossible.
The same rule applies to her, the pill is magic hell we know this from Negima considering she, Negi and Kotaro used the pill many times and it would wear off.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Sep 6, 2013)

The aging pills were firmly established *years* ago. *They are nothing more than an artificial way of appearing older than you physically are.*

If you try to claim even *one* more time that Evangeline is *anything* other than a 100% genuine loli using artificial means to superficially look more mature than her real body is. *I will brutally slaughter a cat.*


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 6, 2013)

^

Are you a loli fan?



ensoriki said:


> In the exact same chapter where she literally tells Touta his growth has been halted at the age he became a vampire and going back is impossible.
> The same rule applies to her, the pill is magic hell we know this from Negima considering she, Negi and Kotaro used the pill many times and* it would wear off*.



Where has it stated that the pills wear off?

Never mind said about half of day, but the pills that Eva used are mainly hers and likely upgraded that may last forever unless someone use another aging pill.

Why do some prefer loli than adult?


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 6, 2013)

I prefer if Negi was alive. So I will now ignore the fact that we saw his grave, I will claim in every relevant post that Negi is alive, because that's what I prefer. Even if Eva will say "I saw Negi Springfield die" I will still claim that he is alive, because she only saw it and could be easily mistaken, because she didn't say it in a definitive way.

...

In other words: It's not a matter of preference. If anyone bases his perception of the story on preference, "enchanting" the reality along the way, it's you, not me, not Robz, not anyone else stating that Eva's true form is that of a loli.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 6, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> The aging pills were firmly established *years* ago. *They are nothing more than an artificial way of appearing older than you physically are.*
> 
> If you try to claim even *one* more time that Evangeline is *anything* other than a 100% genuine loli using artificial means to superficially look more mature than her real body is. *I will brutally slaughter a cat.*



I don't know what the problem really is, here. I mostly forgot the lore, but if it makes you appear older, you are. That means she can fuck and whatnot. It's not like she herself is a kid anymore, with the many year she's lived till now.
Her real body is a that of a loli, yeah, but when she's transformed she's a hot momma. That's what matters 

...or have I gotten it all wrong?


----------



## MadmanRobz (Sep 6, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> I don't know what the problem really is, here. I mostly forgot the lore, but if it makes you appear older, you are. That means she can fuck and whatnot. It's not like she herself is a kid anymore, with the many year she's lived till now.
> Her real body is a that of a loli, yeah, but when she's transformed she's a hot momma. That's what matters
> 
> ...or have I gotten it all wrong?



Well, you've gotten it wrong, but not in the sense you think.
Yes, all that is completely right.

Evangeline is a 100% genuine loli, and is using *artificially created means* to _make herself appear more physically mature than she actually is._
The argument is over that other guy who keeps claiming that this isn't the case, even though it's an official fact stated outright.



Matrix XZ said:


> ^
> 
> Are you a loli fan?
> 
> ...



First off, that's slightly offensive.
Secondly, *whether or not the pills eventually wear off is completely irrelevant and means nothing.*

Thirdly, why do some people prefer men to women? Esthetics, my friend, and furthermore, that is *also* not relevant to neither your nor our claims.


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 6, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> I don't know what the problem really is, here. I mostly forgot the lore, but if it makes you appear older, you are. That means she can fuck and whatnot. It's not like she herself is a kid anymore, with the many year she's lived till now.
> *Her real body is a that of a loli*, yeah, but when she's transformed she's a hot momma. That's what matters
> 
> ...or have I gotten it all wrong?


Several Matrix quotes:


> whether her child form is true or not.





> She said she made those kind of aging pills to change ones age, it's not said to be fully a illusion more like changing people's age





> she just took the pills to regain her adult form, she change to her child form as a disguising herself as one of the school students





> her adult form is now going to be forever.





> found a way to become an adult permanently





> whether her child form is true or not





> how she was before she became an adult?





> Eva will stay in her adult form forever



That's what our problem is. Stating that her adult form is now her real form "just because" and not accepting any lore facts. Not a big deal really, but it annoys me in a strange way. And seems like I'm not the only one, at least


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 6, 2013)

But in any case, she still called Yukihime by Touta, plus that she returned to her adult form, that I prefer it that way.

And she did say those were made specially for her to make her adult form last forever and unlike the previous pills that last a half of day.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## MadmanRobz (Sep 6, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> But in any case, she still called Yukihime by Touta, plus that she returned to her adult form, that I prefer it that way.
> 
> And she did say those were made specially for her to make her adult form last forever and unlike the previous pills that last a half of day.



Just thought you'd like to know that you're now the reason my neighbour's daughter no longer has a cat.  

+Rep and stealing that.


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 6, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> Just thought you'd like to know that you're now the reason my neighbour's daughter no longer has a cat.



What? Why are you so mad?


----------



## MadmanRobz (Sep 6, 2013)

Because your "arguments" are so ludicrously illogical and disproven that I feel angered by the sheer notion that someone can genuinely be *that* dense on a topic. It's like hearing someone argue with passion that 1 + 1 isn't 2, and they just will not see reason no matter how *indescribably and irrefutably wrong they objectively are.*
You've just temporarily lost your ability to utilize logic and reason on this specific topic.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I didn't *actually* kill a cat lol.



That being said, I'm sure you're a great guy, and I got nothing against you overall.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 6, 2013)

Oh come on, cool off. And re-read the chapters


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm only stating the facts in manga, the pills that Eva aka Yukihime, made the aging pills different from the old pills that are permanent and perphaps not illusions. Like I said she changed to her old child form just to blend in with the other kids watching Touta.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Sep 6, 2013)

Fupp it, I give up.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 6, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> Just thought you'd like to know that you're now the reason my neighbour's daughter no longer has a cat.



Yeah, he has that influence.   Especially causing people to damage their desks through constant facedesking.  



Matrix XZ said:


> But in any case, she still called Yukihime by Touta, plus that she returned to her adult form, that I prefer it that way.



Gee, it wouldn't happen to be *she's a wanted criminal and hunted by bounty hunters* now is it?  



Matrix XZ said:


> And she did say those were made specially for *her to make her adult form last forever and unlike the previous pills that last a half of day*.



Yeah, *bold* = mega assumption on your part.

All the manga said that it was made specially for her.   I would assume it being special because she's a frigging vampire?


----------



## Morglay (Sep 6, 2013)

Does the original evolve past the loli's? As I have to say I am finding it slightly boring. (Enjoying this series though.)


----------



## Jotun (Sep 6, 2013)

I don't get the arguments. She's a loli as long as she isn't in her adult form. The pills don't seem permanent seeing how she had to take another to regain her older look. Being a loli has nothing to do with age, it's just how you look, if she changes how she looks then she isn't technically a loli anymore. Her trueform is, but when you change your body into an adult I don't consider her loli.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 6, 2013)

I hope Rakan somehow makes an appearance in this sequel.

Dude was a bro.


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 6, 2013)

Jotun said:


> I don't get the arguments. She's a loli as long as she isn't in her adult form. *The pills don't seem permanent seeing how she had to take another to regain her older look. *Being a loli has nothing to do with age, it's just how you look, if she changes how she looks then she isn't technically a loli anymore. Her trueform is, but when you change your body into an adult I don't consider her loli.



This.

But its likely she took age change reverse pill, and like I said she has changed differently from the Negima series she has shown a softer side compared to the old series. Her own age changing pills were upgraded by her as those pills were hers, which could mean that she can stay in that adult form for longer periods unless she uses other pills to change back.


----------



## Koori (Sep 6, 2013)

Look, if we are going to spend the next 10 pages still discussing about whether adult Eva is her original appearance, WHEN THIS NEW CHAPTER HAS MADE IT CRYSTAL CLEAR LOLI EVA OR HOWEVER YOU WANT TO CALL HER, IS AND WILL ALWAYS BE THE TRUE EVA...

Understood?


----------



## MadmanRobz (Sep 6, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> This.
> 
> But its likely she took age change reverse pill, and like I said she has changed differently from the Negima series she has shown a softer side compared to the old series. Her own age changing pills were upgraded by her as those pills were hers, which could mean that she can stay in that adult form for longer periods unless she uses other pills to change back.



*Lay off already.*
Talking to you is like talking to a brick. 



Basilikos said:


> I hope Rakan somehow makes an appearance in this sequel.
> 
> Dude was a bro.


I find that hilarious coming from you, considering his habit of stealing panties from lolis.
But yes, Rakan making an appearance would be legendary, and not all that farfetched considering his habit of breaking the laws of reality and reason on a whim. 



Koori said:


> Look, if we are going to spend the next 10 pages still discussing about whether adult Eva is her original appearance, WHEN THIS NEW CHAPTER HAS MADE IT CRYSTAL CLEAR LOLI EVA OR HOWEVER YOU WANT TO CALL HER, IS AND WILL ALWAYS BE THE TRUE EVA...
> 
> Understood?



*We all know that already, the "debate" is about convincing Matrix of this.*


----------



## Snoozles (Sep 6, 2013)

Let's just stop. Someone is wrong on the internet. It's not the first time and it won't be the last. If people want to discuss Matrix's alternative universe setting I'm sure there's some fanfiction subsection on this forum and they can take it over there.

If the story goes down that route... Rakan could give Touta some singing lessons.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 6, 2013)

Well, I personally am far more comfortable with adult-Eva. Not gonna jump into weird arguments about the lore, since a 700 year old should look like a bag of rotten bones anyway.


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 6, 2013)

Snoozles said:


> Let's just stop. Someone is wrong on the internet. It's not the first time and it won't be the last. If people want to discuss Matrix's alternative universe setting I'm sure there's some fanfiction subsection on this forum and they can take it over there.
> 
> If the story goes down that route... Rakan could give Touta some singing lessons.



I'm only stating the manga facts of the new manga chapters. Its already seems likely that Eva now called Yukihime will be staying in adult form. I don't understand why you don't want her in adult form because of her just having a once in a while child form. 

I'm only theorizing that her own age changing pills are different from the old ones the classes and Negi been using.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 6, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> I find that hilarious coming from you, considering his habit of stealing panties from lolis.
> But yes, Rakan making an appearance would be legendary, and not all that farfetched considering his habit of breaking the laws of reality and reason on a whim.


As difficult as it might be for you to believe, some of us liked Rakan due to his personality, battle prowess, badassery, and laidback attitude rather than the fanservice antics Akamatsu had him involved in on a few occasions.



Cromer said:


> Well, I personally am far more comfortable with adult-Eva. Not gonna jump into weird arguments about the lore, since a 700 year old should look like a bag of rotten bones anyway.


I like Eva's adult form too.  Nice to see her with an appearance that more closely resembles her personality and age.  

The curves ain't bad either.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Sep 6, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> I'm only stating the manga facts of the new manga chapters. Its already seems likely that Eva now called Yukihime will be staying in adult form. I don't understand why you don't want her in adult form because of her just having a once in a while child form.
> 
> I'm only theorizing that her own age changing pills are different from the old ones the classes and Negi been using.



While I would prefer it if Eva kept to her original form like in Negima, I don't recall that ever being neither a point in this nor relevant.

This has nothing to do with what form anyone *wants* her to be in most of the time, it's about you refusing to acknowledge the *fact* that Evangeline A K McDowell is a 100% beyond any shadow of doubt genuine loli, who is using *artificial, magical means* to temporarily give herself a more mature appearance.
If you prefer her adult form, good for you! Have a fupping party celebrating it's wonders or whatever, but for the love of god stop spouting nonsense about it being genuine. 



Basilikos said:


> As difficult as it might be for you to believe, some of us liked Rakan due to his personality, battle prowess, badassery, and laidback attitude rather than the fanservice antics Akamatsu had him involved in on a few occasions.



Still haven't laid off that presumptuous and unreasonable judgmental attitude I see. When did I ever claim to be a Rakan fan because of his lolicon interests? Stop being such a narrow minded prick please.



Basilikos said:


> I like Eva's adult form too.  Nice to see her with an appearance that more closely resembles her personality and age.
> The curves ain't bad either.



Oh this is brilliant. You treat me like a perverted freak and then make a comment like that? That's just *deliciously* ironic. 
And you do realize that "an appearance that more closely resembles her personality and age" would make her a 700 year old rotting corpse, right?


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 6, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> Still haven't laid off that presumptuous and unreasonable judgmental attitude I see. When did I ever claim to be a Rakan fan because of his lolicon interests? Stop being such a narrow minded prick please.
> 
> Oh this is brilliant. You treat me like a perverted freak and then make a comment like that? That's just *deliciously* ironic.
> And you do realize that "an appearance that more closely resembles her personality and age" would make her a 700 year old rotting corpse, right?


Reading comprehension apparently isn't your strong point.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 7, 2013)

How big do you guys think the harem is gonna get? I could see it getting pretty big if he keeps helping these random girls in each village.

Like a shounen Golden Boy with powers.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm expecting a number around 5, because Ken had a heck of a time trying to manage 30-31 girls.


----------



## ironherc (Sep 7, 2013)

i stopped reading negima a while back during halfway through the magic world arc and i will probably go back to it just to see how it ends (been told it has a shitty ending but oh well).
But this sequel/spinoff doesn't require me to had read all of the previous manga so that's a good start.
I also noticed the complete change of tone this one has. It has a interesting first two chapters and i can't wait to see how it goes. Also Eva was one of my favorite characters and having her as a MC is great.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 7, 2013)

you guys


----------



## Cromer (Sep 7, 2013)

What is it this time, Flutter?


----------



## Koori (Sep 7, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> *We all know that already, the "debate" is about convincing Matrix of this.*




I know, my post was aimed at those people who are still in denial.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 7, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> I like Eva's adult form too.  Nice to see her with an appearance that more *closely resembles* her personality and *age*.



Isn't she 700 years old? An extra 20 years on top is a bit like a pebble in a lake.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Sep 7, 2013)

Basilikos said:


> Reading comprehension apparently isn't your strong point.



Would you mind elaborating on that?


----------



## MadmanRobz (Sep 7, 2013)

cardgameking said:


> I sorry but Raken wasn't that cool, being broken and totally tounge in cheek for manga/anime power nerds ain't a compelling character. Badass is subjective as he rips off every escapist mary sue in fiction, dude was useless when in came to being a part of Neji's clique and didn't help Neji win against Fate.
> 
> Him and Superman would be my worst characters who get plot strong for no reason in fiction list. He look retarded too and fights like DBZ in a harem manga seriously the fact he's like a DC brick in a world of anime shoujo looking characters is weird.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 7, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Isn't she 700 years old? An extra 20 years on top is a bit like a pebble in a lake.


Maybe I like pebbles in lakes. 



cardgameking said:


> I sorry but Raken wasn't that cool, being broken and totally tounge in cheek for manga/anime power nerds ain't a compelling character. Badass is subjective as he rips off every escapist mary sue in fiction, dude was useless when in came to being a part of Neji's clique and didn't help Neji win against Fate.
> 
> Him and Superman would be my worst characters who get plot strong for no reason in fiction list. He look retarded too and fights like DBZ in a harem manga seriously the fact he's like a DC brick in a world of anime shoujo looking characters is weird.


Hiya, dupe-kun.


----------



## Koori (Sep 7, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Uh-oh.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 7, 2013)

Koori said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That..that's a man..

Also,manga confirmed to sell one gazillion units.


----------



## Golbez (Sep 7, 2013)

Hah, I guess old habits are still up and running, eh Akamatsu?


----------



## ForTheFun (Sep 7, 2013)

Full raws can be found here.


*Spoiler*: __ 



There seems to be a lot of discussion whether the new character is female or male.[

Edit: Occarding to this translation, the new character is a guy.


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 7, 2013)

I knew it, he is a boy.

It wouldn't surprise me if these boys are actually

Males versions of Setsuna and Konoka.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 7, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Males versions of Setsuna and Konoka.



Dude, don't even go there.  



ForTheFun said:


> Full raws can be found here.



The way he pulls back the hair and it resembles Asuna, wonder if it's a hint that this guy could be her descendant?


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 7, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> Dude, don't even go there.
> 
> 
> 
> The way he pulls back the hair and it resembles Asuna, wonder if it's a hint that this guy could be her descendant?



Don't take it the wrong idea, its not like they are going be you know.

But if he is Asuna's decendent, it would make sense.

I'm glad to have the manga with the MCs rival and best friend.


----------



## Boomy (Sep 7, 2013)

I hope Kuroumaru is a girl...I wanted badass but clueless girl like Setsuna and I demand it!


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 7, 2013)

this translation

Its out now.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 7, 2013)

It's definitely a guy. I mean it's not like Akamatsu has a history of...

Yeah, she's a girl.


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 7, 2013)

He's got mad for being called a girl so he is a guy.

I knew he was a boy, I'm glad I'm not in touta's shows other wise I would get cut.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 7, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> He's got mad for being called a girl so he is a guy.
> 
> I knew he was a boy, I'm glad I'm not in touta's shows other wise I would get cut.


Is this your first time reading a piece of fiction?


----------



## Koori (Sep 7, 2013)

Evangeline: Self-restraint? What's this, it's food?


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 7, 2013)

How stupid Touta can be, didn't Eva just told him about the bounty hunters and whatnot 

But since he's a good guy it'll all work out in the end. I'm guessing he's a half demon like Setsuna, so he'll heal up.
All in all this was a good lesson for the MC, both not to trust people so easily and about the brutal kind of world that Eva lives in, and by extention he as well.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 7, 2013)

Wrath said:


> It's definitely a guy. I mean it's not like Akamatsu has a history of...
> 
> Yeah, she's a girl.



He's a guy.

And a short-lived guy as well..

He is the Sasuke to Touta's Naruto so to speak..


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 7, 2013)

Koori said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welp. 



Matrix XZ said:


> I knew it, he is a boy.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if these boys are actually
> 
> Males versions of Setsuna and Konoka.


Do not want.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 7, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Males versions of Setsuna and Konoka.



Touta Konoe
Konoka Konoe

Lies in the family.
ck


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 7, 2013)

well that escalated quickly


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 7, 2013)

Dat Eva at the end


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 7, 2013)

Whats more, we're already got introduced to the Shinmeiryu martial arts.  So there is a definite Setsuna connection somewhere.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Sep 7, 2013)

Golden Circle said:


> Oh great, mp has picked it up.



Oh god damn it. -_-

On the topic of chapter 3, I think the new guy's "gender" will be one of Akamatsu's big teases this time around. In Negima, it was who Negi was going to end up with, and whether or not KonoSetsu was actually gona become a thing. 
Wouldn't be surprised if he/she develops a crush on the MC for a few hundred chapters while his/her gender is still somewhat doubtful to readers. Alternatively, it might actually become a rivalry between a male MC and a female. (Or, you know, a gay love interest for once.)

Regardless, I'm expecting something creative, since Akamatsu has a habit of being original even when being generic.


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 7, 2013)

I really hope not.

Its already been confirmed that Korumaru is a boy, I mean just becuase he has the face of a woman you know how he gets mad for people thinking he was a girl.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Sep 7, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> I really hope not.
> 
> *Its already been confirmed* that Korumaru is a boy, I mean just becuase he has the face of a woman you know how he gets mad for people thinking he was a girl.


Just like how Yukimura from Boku Wa Tomodachi Ga Sukunai was confirmed as a guy for years. 
You don't read a lot of manga, do you?


----------



## Koori (Sep 7, 2013)

Korumaru is definitely a girl, I have no doubt. Who the hell would be getting so mad not once but twice for being mistaken for a girl


----------



## MadmanRobz (Sep 7, 2013)

Koori said:


> Korumaru is definitely a girl, I have no doubt. Who the hell would be getting so mad not once but twice for being mistaken for a girl



Dude, you have *no* idea how annoying that is. As someone who was mistaken for a girl _daily_ as a kid, I can tell you it's _beyond_ annoying the second time someone does it, and judging by this chapter, I'm pretty sure Korumaru's had to live with it for a while.

...Though admittedly, telling people about how many Asians have walked up to your mother and "congratulated her for her beautiful daughter" *does* make a good icebreaker I've found...


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 7, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> Just like how Yukimura from Boku Wa Tomodachi Ga Sukunai was confirmed as a guy for years.
> You don't read a lot of manga, do you?



What the hell are you talking about?

I don't even know this Boku Wa Tomodachi Ga Sukunai manga series and I never even read it.

In fact, I already knew that since I saw Kourmaru in promo art, he was a boy and set to be a rival/friend.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Sep 7, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> What the hell are you talking about?
> 
> I don't even know this Boku Wa Tomodachi Ga Sukunai manga series and I never even read it.
> 
> In fact, I already knew that since I saw Kourmaru in promo art, he was a boy and set to be a rival/friend.



If you haven't read/watched it then I see how it might have flown over your head.

Point: Yukimura is a character who was established as a trap character, "a crossdressing boy who wants to become manlier," and his relation to the MC of that story is that the MC is supposedly the manliest thing ever (to Yukimura), so the MC becomes his "teacher in being a man."
He was *stated* beyond any real doubt in-universe, through context _and_ portrayal as a male, to a far greater extent than Kourumaru has been. The official releases stated him as a boy, the summaries stated him as a boy, and he filled up the "shouta with a crush" role in the MC's harem. He goes to the Men's room without a fuss, uses a urinal and is, for all intents and purposes, a fairly perfect trap character.
*Guess who turned out to be a girl after a couple of years of plot?* Trollololololol~

In manga, characters whose gender are treated as ambiguous _even once_ will *never* be a 100% confirmed gender unless his/her actual gender has been directly witnessed and lampshaded in-universe. If the Author states it, then believe it, but even then you need to remember that it can change at any time unless you are *actually* shown genitalia as evidence.

*Edit:* Dude! You actually negged me for the comment you quoted? _And you called me a doufus_? That's fupping hilarious! x'D


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 7, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> Oh god damn it. -_-
> 
> On the topic of chapter 3, I think the new guy's "gender" will be one of Akamatsu's big teases this time around. In Negima, it was who Negi was going to end up with, and whether or not KonoSetsu was actually gona become a thing.
> Wouldn't be surprised if he/she develops a crush on the MC for a few hundred chapters while his/her gender is still somewhat doubtful to readers. Alternatively, it might actually become a rivalry between a male MC and a female. (Or, you know, a gay love interest for once.)
> ...



You know, I got the same feeling. 

The first time we saw Kourumaru, we think it's a girl because of the body and how the towel was hidden, then he says he's a boy.   Then on Page 11, we got that classic interrupt, where it seems Touta was going to say "you're really a girl?"

So guess he will be one of those androgynous characters that we will get constantly teased on the true sexuality, that might never be truly revealed.  Like Crona from Soul Eater.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Sep 7, 2013)

At no point ever was Setsuna's gender questioned or treated as ambiguous in Negima. If anyone theorized otherwise, it was just a random theory with no real basis.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 7, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> Come to think of it, I faintly recall something similar with Negima with Setuna, during the bath incident.   Where Setsuna's sexuality was in question for a little while.



Nope.
But Negi and Setsuna had a bit of a similar scene like Touta and this guy.
It's in chapter 30.

I think what you're referring to is Negi wondering why Setsuna is in the male bath.


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 8, 2013)

What, what? Anyone questioned Setsuna's sex before? Suuure, a person with a strong sense of honor in an all girls school being a male sounds legit.

If anything, she was not feminine because of the way of the warrior she followed, but there was never any doubt about her gender that I remember, at least not on this forum. Maybe it was big dilemma somewhere else, but I dunno.

Aside from that, Matrix is being Matrix I see. But for now I believe that he's a man as well. We'll see how that'll turn out.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, that was quick. Didn't expect another chapter till during the week.


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 8, 2013)

there are other characters that fit the ambiguous gender role too.

in lovely complex, thetes a girl who is actually a guy, but she looks like a girl, acts like a girl and for all intents and purposes is a girl as far as the story goes

and then there's to love ru where ren and run change genders whenever they sneeze, before they split into two bodies. not to mind change-change-kun which changes rito into a girl for half a day.

tldr Matrix, gender ambiguous is not uncommon in anime, and is often the butt-end of a joke. uq holder, like negima, is a comedy. don't take it too seriously.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 8, 2013)

grab!

He saw him/her naked but then says "your face looks like a girl's"? What the fuck? (or did he wrap the towel around himself before Touta could see him from the front?).

Would be funny if the kid died, but someone mentioned regeneration...


----------



## Mambo (Sep 8, 2013)

Shinobu? as in this  

Look like clamp get a rival for series crossover mash-up mangaka. 

Beside, shit hit fans in the chapter 1? C'mon, compared to fans got hammered with cosmic catastrophe appearance in negima, chapter 1 of UQ Holder is not even a warming up.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 8, 2013)

mambo said:


> Shinobu? as in this
> 
> Look like clamp get a rival for series crossover mash-up mangaka.
> 
> Beside, shit hit fans in the chapter 1? C'mon, compared to fans got hammered with cosmic catastrophe appearance in negima, chapter 1 of UQ Holder is not even a warming up.



I think shes a descendent as Love HIna's shinobu is long dead.


----------



## Magician (Sep 8, 2013)

Pretty interesting manga.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 8, 2013)

Evangeline stabs people first and asks questions later.


----------



## Toriko (Sep 8, 2013)

This is more interesting than Negima was to me at first.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 8, 2013)

mambo said:


> Shinobu? as in this



Not going to rule out the possibility she could be a descendant, but I think she was named Shinobu in honor of his real life daughter that was born last year.  Whom in turn was named after .


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 8, 2013)

Here I thought Kuroumaru was that Kid from Ayaka's recording at first.

And Shinobu wanting to take part in the Solar Race reminds me how Setsuna is stated in the epilogue to have become a famous space pilot having purchased a high speed space cruiser.


----------



## stream (Sep 9, 2013)

In b4 there is a pill to change genders 
But really, I see no way this can be a girl. Just as I see no way the hole in the chest can be permanent.


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 9, 2013)

stream said:


> In b4 there is a pill to change genders


Setsuna took the pill.

[sp][/sp]


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 9, 2013)

Toriko said:


> This is more interesting than Negima was to me at first.



Yeah, it took me at least three attempts to get into Negima even though I liked Love Hina. 

But in this case, three chapter in and it's already one of the most anticipating series to me.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 9, 2013)

Fucking Eva,man, absolutely no quarter given.


----------



## Mambo (Sep 9, 2013)

Golden Circle said:


> Setsuna took the pill.



Wrong, it's konoka who take it.

The quiet one usually the beastly one in bed. Thus, konoka is the one on top and setsuna the one on bottom 

And kuromaru is definitely a GIRL. She protect her chest, not her bottom when touta peeked. Boys will instinctively cover their bottom part when peeked, girls will cover their chest. Akamatsu make it easy to understand .


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 9, 2013)

Cromer said:


> *Fucking Eva*,man, absolutely no quarter given.



ck

Couldn't resist, I'm sorry xD


----------



## Cromer (Sep 9, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> ck
> 
> Couldn't resist, I'm sorry xD



I left myself open to that, I admit.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 9, 2013)

"Is this what Japan is like these days?"
"I sort of have Japanese Ancestry"
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 9, 2013)

I hate that scene. It reminds me of the Futurama scene with Fry and his dog Seymore where Seymore waits his whole life for Fry to come but he never does...except this time its a human


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 9, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> "Is this what Japan is like these days?"
> "I sort of have Japanese Ancestry"
> *Spoiler*: __



The thing is that moment took place like in the early 2100s, while UQ takes place in the mid 21st Century.   So that can't be a young Kourumaru.   However, wouldn't rule out child or grandchild.


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh Eva, you're too awesome.  I wonder if she's going to turn Kuroumaru into an immortal just to mess with her.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 10, 2013)

Bergelmir said:


> Oh Eva, you're too awesome.  I wonder if she's going to turn Kuroumaru into an immortal just to mess with him.


Fixed.


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm sticking with Kuroumaru being a girl. That first scene of her clearly shows a girl's body. And the constant blushing. Standard female pretending to be a male so that she can kick ass(and stumble into perverted moments) trope.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 10, 2013)

The trope of traps in anime/manga is (unfortunately) far more common though.


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 10, 2013)

That is true... I just don't find Kuroumaru to be all that boyish. Eh, we'll find out or we won't. 

I'm more curious as to what happened between Eva and the Shinmeiryu. She was on pretty good terms with Eishun and Setsuna. And they're hunting 'immortals', not demons, which is kinda weird(unless all immortals are demons by default).


----------



## Mambo (Sep 10, 2013)

Bergelmir said:


> I'm more curious as to what happened between Eva and the Shinmeiryu. She was on pretty good terms with Eishun and Setsuna. And they're hunting 'immortals', not demons, which is kinda weird(unless all immortals are demons by default).



Kuromaru attacking touta and eva?

It's Misunderstanding + reverse trap + tsundere.
C'mon now, how few manga you read to not unable to see where this is going?


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 10, 2013)

...what? Kuroumaru specifically says she's from a clan that hunts immortals. Last I remember, Shinmeiryu hunts demons. As far as I know, demons can be immortal, but immortals don't have to be demons. Kuroumaru saw that Touta had no reflection, correctly assumed that he was a vampire, and attacked him. Where's the misunderstanding, and what does that have to do with traps and tsundere?


EDIT: Wait, I see. The bottom part wasn't about Eva/Shinmeiryu. My bad. Ignore my silly response.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 10, 2013)

Bergelmir said:


> That is true... I just don't find Kuroumaru to be all that boyish. Eh, we'll find out or we won't.
> 
> I'm more curious as to what happened between Eva and the Shinmeiryu. She was on pretty good terms with Eishun and Setsuna. And they're hunting 'immortals', not demons, which is kinda weird(unless all immortals are demons by default).



Bet that's going to be one of the storyline elements for the first part of the story.  But who knows what happened.  

Kuroumaru could end up being one of those rash youths that thought he had to prove himself and went after Eva, not knowing there was a history with the school.   Or maybe Eva was accused or participated in some kind of tragedy that ended the peace.   Maybe she's blamed for Negi's death?

Perhaps Ken will surprise us and give us something not clich??


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 10, 2013)

Well, Kuroumaru does say that he cannot go home until he finds Eva. It sounds like its either a mission or a punishment. So the Shinmeiryu should be in the know.

But yeah, its probably part of why Eva has bounty hunters after her. Weird that the bounty hunter in chapter 1 didn't know about her immortality, though.

Also, I just realized this chapter explained why the future isn't as magicy as I expected(though the 10 year thing is still weird). Something is causing people to congregate at big cities, leaving swathes of land uninhabited. So the advances are probably happening at the cities. Pretty neat.


----------



## ironherc (Sep 11, 2013)

I will not talk about kuromaru's gender because it's obvious Akamatsu is just fucking with us and if it ends up been a dude, all the chapter would had been nothing but yaoi innuendos.  But damn is Eva merciless, you think she will probably be nicer to sentsuna's descendant.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 11, 2013)

I think Touta is going to make the kid immortal to save his life.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 12, 2013)

The reason "he" looks like a boy can easily be explained now... fuck.

Or can it. 

Gay~


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 12, 2013)

had Nanoha vibes there


----------



## Eternity (Sep 12, 2013)

The peek in  kuromaru's pants. Omg.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 12, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> The thing is that moment took place like in the early 2100s, while UQ takes place in the mid 21st Century.   So that can't be a young Kourumaru.   However, wouldn't rule out child or grandchild.



I was more thinking along the lines of Time Travel seeing that Negima already used it.

Especially with "Is this what Japan is like* these days*?"
Sounds to me like someone would say who might have seen it in a different time or age.


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 12, 2013)

Eternity said:


> The peek in  kuromaru's pants. Omg.


I think this chapter made it much clearer that Kuroumaru's gender is female.

Even if short (or more like just the right length), their fight was great.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 12, 2013)

Can't you guys even post the link to the chapter? Sheesh 



Eternity said:


> The peek in  kuromaru's pants. Omg.



 

And then Touta putting his head back on 



MrCinos said:


> I think this chapter made it much clearer that Kuroumaru's gender is female.
> 
> Even if short (or more like just the right length), their fight was great.



I would think so as well. Or like Jotun rightly said, gay~~


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 12, 2013)

So he is of demon blood, or something along those lines. But the part about a "cursed body" was interesting. Maybe on top of his immortal powers he's stuck in a womans body while actualy being a man. Or the other way around. Or he's a normal trap. Or not. Either way I'd prefer it not to become a running joke. Make it clear, damn it, can't stand those homo innuendos.

The fight itself was cool, but I would prefer the pannels to be less dragonball-ish.

Another interesting part, what's up with the Shinmeiryuu in this time. While frowning upon a demon(or whatever he/she is) in their ranks is understandable, the fact that they target Eva is strange, unless there is some plot explanation. She was an ally of Eishun after all, which brings another strange fact - why does Kuromaru not recognize the surname "Konoe", he was one of the masters of the school after all.


----------



## Boomy (Sep 12, 2013)

Any doubts about Kurou's gender now? 

Hint: Nope.


----------



## Golbez (Sep 12, 2013)

Oh dear, 4th chapter and someone gets their head sliced off... And it does nothing, hah.

Gonna be some crazy battles down the road with this sort of healing factor involved.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm thinking 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kuroumaru is a boy cursed in to a girl (or futanari ) body. Closest we gonna get to an FtM transexual in Japanese mainstream(ish) media, I guess


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 12, 2013)

Great fight!

I guess Touta has himself a new slav..err..friend?


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow I love that epic fight! I hoe this series will be adapt to anime!


----------



## Jotun (Sep 12, 2013)

I can see him being a girl who hasn't developed because she became immortal before she could.

Or a he/she curse works too I guess.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 12, 2013)

Jotun said:


> I can see him being a girl who hasn't developed because she became immortal before she could.
> 
> Or a he/she curse works too I guess.



You know, it could see that.   That or maybe Kuro's transgendered.   Very rare you encounter someone like that in manga or anime.  



Golden Witch said:


> I was more thinking along the lines of Time Travel seeing that Negima already used it.
> 
> Especially with "Is this what Japan is like* these days*?"
> Sounds to me like someone would say who might have seen it in a different time or age.



I wouldn't look too much into that.  Its just a saying of someone remembering the past in how things were different.

But I wouldn't rule out time travel, Chao, or other Dimension Eva making an appearance.


----------



## OS (Sep 12, 2013)

This series truly makes you ask deep questions like. Is Kuroumaru a boy or a girl?

Well it seems like Ken is really going different ways than he used to. Now it's traps and yaoi.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Sep 12, 2013)

Golbez said:


> Oh dear, 4th chapter and someone gets their head sliced off... And it does nothing, hah.
> 
> Gonna be some crazy battles down the road with this sort of healing factor involved.



Considering the previous work, wasn't that already obvious?
Remember Negi vs Rakan? Akamatsu + Shounen = gold.


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 12, 2013)

For those who still think kourumaru is a girl lets say he is a boy.

The guys used the word He so he is a boy. He only looks like a girl. Remember with Haku?


----------



## Jotun (Sep 12, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> For those who still think kourumaru is a girl lets say he is a boy.
> 
> The guys used the word He so he is a boy. He only looks like a girl. Remember with Haku?



It really isn't as simple as that  

I wish it was, oh boy do I wish it was. I fucking hate traps.


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 12, 2013)

psa: it's a common thing in jp for a guy to say that he didn't see when he did, to save embarrassment. Touta already knows what gender Kuromaku is.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 12, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> For those who still think kourumaru is a girl lets say he is a boy.
> 
> The guys used the word He so he is a boy. He only looks like a girl. Remember with Haku?



Bad example.  This is nothing like Haku.  Haku said he was a boy and that was it.  There really was no more questioning his sexuality except when Naruto thought back to when they first met and him thinking Haku was a girl.  It was the fan base that kept questioning it, long after Haku was dead.


Kourumaru's sexuality is more akin to Chrona from Soul Eater, where he says he's a boy, but the mangka writes in an ambiguous way that doesn't confirm it, and keeps us wanting to know if he really said the truth or he's really a girl.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 12, 2013)

If the characters inside the manga aren't convinced then we really shouldn't be either.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 12, 2013)

Until it's been made clear, Kuroumaru is a Sakamoto Ryoma to me.


> Ryouma's true sex is a mystery since he/she was cursed.


----------



## ironherc (Sep 13, 2013)

When I saw what happened, I was thinking of jack black's "DECAPITATION!!!" on my head, till Touta just put it back like nothing. I really have no idea where this series is going which is very interesting.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 14, 2013)

Anyone else feel like that was keitaro dodging as touta in that fight?


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 14, 2013)

Any new spoilers out yet?


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 14, 2013)

I saw a keitaro vs motoko there....except by the fact keitaro wouldn?t hit her and smash her body against the ground crushing it.


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 15, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> I saw a keitaro vs motoko there....except by the fact keitaro wouldn?t hit her and smash her body against the ground crushing it.



Glad to know Touta isn't like Keitoro, he seem to have much guts of hitting a girl. And considering how he even try to attack Yukihime.


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 17, 2013)

Don't mean to double post but does anyone have the spoilers of the new chapter?


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 17, 2013)

I wonder if the series will be actually weekly, or if like with Negima Ken will be taking breaks every few weeks.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 17, 2013)

Can you blame Ken? Have you SEEN his wife?


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 17, 2013)

Fair point.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 17, 2013)

Im amazed he's even able to WORK with a wife like that. Hell, I swear I think Love hina was literally what happened to him when he was younger. Just instead of being an archaeologist he's a mangaka. >_>

Also, how good is Touta's Regen? I mean he was regenerating from cuts like it was nothing, and his head being cut off didn't kill him-- ontop of that, it reattached almost immediately after he put it back on.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 17, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Can you blame Ken? Have you SEEN his wife?





PPsycho said:


> Fair point.


His wife isn't _that_ good looking.


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 17, 2013)

Different cultures, different tastes, etc. She is or was an idol in Japan for a reason, wasn't she?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 17, 2013)

ok, now I want pics of the wife


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 17, 2013)

Flutter demands his fap material.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 17, 2013)

just healthy curiosity Bas

just curiosity


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 17, 2013)

Just google Kanon Akamatsu.


----------



## ironherc (Sep 17, 2013)

Just out of curiosity i went to check and yeah.....she's pretty. Proving that you don't have to be the most handsome dude to hook up with pretty girls.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Sep 17, 2013)

I wouldn't say Akamatsu's all that bad looking either to be fair.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 17, 2013)

I like the azns, but you guys hyped her up too much 

MS has a stable trans/scan team for this series now right?


----------



## TehChron (Sep 18, 2013)

ironherc said:


> Just out of curiosity i went to check and yeah.....she's pretty. Proving that you don't have to be the most handsome dude to hook up with pretty girls.



You remember the anti-pedo law from last year?

Akamatsu took that down almost single handed via lobbying, apparently.

Worlds second most powerful mangaka, apparently. Right after the immortal fairy himself, of course.You


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 18, 2013)

Are the raws of the new chapter out yet or the chapter itself?


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 18, 2013)

Dude, stop asking if new chapters are out!  

If new chapters are out, don't you think we would be talking about it?


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 18, 2013)

So.. who's gonna be the next companion? A 'proper' girl? Or one of the adult people? Looking back at the promotional image most of them are holding swords, I wonder if they will all be from Shinmei-ryu? The school being an important organization of the story would be interesting.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 18, 2013)

Im *really* hoping he's not stuck as a kid forever. That would be both and annoying......


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 18, 2013)

Maybe one of the themes of the manga will be about finding a way to end immortality. If not, only the pills remain.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 20, 2013)

Loved how Eva was referred as Video Game Boss.

Castlevania reference.


----------



## Magician (Sep 20, 2013)

Those teasing motherfuckers.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 20, 2013)

I have never seen a man so afraid of being naked... It is making me question the sex of Kanda Kuroumaru.

Naked Eva inc.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 20, 2013)

Naked Evangeline incoming


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 20, 2013)

That's not a man, Men aren't that self conscious about their chest. Next chapter show dat Evangeline body


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 20, 2013)

Yeah, as I said, the teasing about Kuromaru's true sexuality will likely be teased for a long time, perhaps all the way to the end.

But looking at the water line while in the hot springs, it had a slight curve to it, hinting at a feminine chest.   Though, it's far from any proof of saying he's a she.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 20, 2013)

Why the fuck would a guy hide his chest so majorly in a Hot Springs with another guy?

I understand teasing, but to me it doesn't make sense at all for a guy to do so.sorry.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 20, 2013)

Castlevania


----------



## Koori (Sep 20, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> Why the fuck would a guy hide his chest so majorly in a Hot Springs with another guy?
> 
> I understand teasing, but to me it doesn't make sense at all for a guy to do so.sorry.



Obviously he's not a guy, at this point is very obvious


----------



## MadmanRobz (Sep 20, 2013)

(Imma just say "he" until it's stated otherwise.)

To be fair here though, he does mention that showing your self naked to others (even of the same gender) is pretty much non-existent as a practice where he's from.
His reaction is legitimate with that in mind. I know from experience that some guys simply aren't comfortable being naked around others regardless. I myself tend to cover up even in public showers and dressing rooms, 'cus it's just embarrassing even if it's common practice.
(...Then again, I *am* a fairly feminine guy... )

That being said, it's still *totally* Akamatsu being a tease, especially with the way he keeps holding his towel and the way his chest is drawn.  

I expect that a lot of people are gonna have weird boners throughout this series' run.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 20, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> I expect that a lot of people are gonna have weird boners throughout this series' run.



^This.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 20, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> To be fair here though, he does mention that showing your self naked to others (even of the same gender) is pretty much non-existent as a practice where he's from.
> 
> His reaction is legitimate with that in mind. I know from experience that some guys simply aren't comfortable being naked around others regardless. I myself tend to cover up even in public showers and dressing rooms, 'cus it's just embarrassing even if it's common practice.



Indeed.   In most modern cultures (like in the US) it's a shock for teenagers having to shower with other boys for the first time.   Because you are so use to your own private bath.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 21, 2013)

Anyone take note of the magical seals behind Eva's ice spears? Eerily similar to the life makers seals when he used his magic.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 21, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> Indeed.   In most modern cultures (like in the US) it's a shock for teenagers having to shower with other boys for the first time.   Because you are so use to your own private bath.



Yeah, but it's mostly about the lower parts  Don't think I ever saw (or remember seeing, at least) guys uncomfortable showing their chest (but then again, I'm not from the US).


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 21, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> Yeah, but it's mostly about the lower parts  Don't think I ever saw (or remember seeing, at least) guys uncomfortable showing they chest (but then again, I'm not from the US).



True, true.   Never happens unless it's a really fat kid with moobs.   That or something odd like a third nipple.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 21, 2013)

I will say this in mitigation for Kuroumaru - a lot of guys, me inclusive, have (or had) problems with communal showers when we first got into secondary school.

Though good things resulted for me, I suppose. The embarassment of having poked at my girly chest got me into serious physical activity, and now I'm a towering Adonis. With a permanent scowl from squinting at PCs, but you can't have everything


----------



## ironherc (Sep 22, 2013)

Kuromaru is a little bitch for covering it's chest. Seriously I do not see the point of asking if it's a dude or chick. But whatever lets see what happens next chapter after removing eva's towel........is that even important to the story?


----------



## MadmanRobz (Sep 22, 2013)

Woah there, calm down boy. Somebody woke up on the wrong side of the bed this morning?


----------



## Morglay (Sep 22, 2013)

What is so terrifying about being naked at the gym in the showers? Nobody cares, they all have one too.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 22, 2013)

I hope is he and she or he thing doesnt last the whole manga. I dont care about it.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 22, 2013)

ironherc said:


> lets see what happens next chapter after removing eva's towel........



Trolling Touta by going into Loli Form.


----------



## Laillo (Sep 22, 2013)

Such a creative shonen series. I like it so far.


----------



## Markness (Sep 22, 2013)

I caught up with it a while ago. The tone feels a bit different since it's not a harem and evokes a stronger shounen atmosphere. The first fight with Eva, the assassin, and Touta was surprisingly violent and was a stark contrast to what usually happened in Negima (Until later on in the series). It was also creepy the way Touta reattached his own head so nonchalantly after Kuroumaru cut it off. So far, it's a good continuation of Negima and I'm eager for more. I've been burned out on shounen for the most part lately but this one will keep my interest.,


----------



## MadmanRobz (Sep 22, 2013)

Esomark said:


> The tone is darker and more serious than what's usual for Akamatsu



...Come again?


----------



## Eternity (Sep 22, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> ...Come again?


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 22, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> Trolling Touta by going into Loli Form.



I'm not even sure if thats going to happen.

Because you know first chapter, Yukihime showed herself naked in front of Touta while brushing her teeth with not shame or embarrassment. Even slept with him naked.


----------



## ironherc (Sep 22, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> Woah there, calm down boy. Somebody woke up on the wrong side of the bed this morning?



who? me? Nah I'm fine, i didn't know i would sound pissed or anything. Just saying that whole thing about Kuromaru's gender  is kinda dumb and if he is a guy, then he is kind of a bitch.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Sep 22, 2013)

^
Feminine guy from a different culture = bitch?
Bro. Stahp.


----------



## ironherc (Sep 22, 2013)

Maybe I'm simply not fond of extremely feminine guys.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Sep 22, 2013)

That's no excuse for being a dick towards the concept of them though.
I generally don't like masculine guys because they tend to be overly narrow-minded, inconsiderate and insensitive, but I'm not exactly gonna categorize 'em with demeaning slurs over something like that now am I?
Judging a character just by their behavior's leaning towards a certain gender is stupid.

You're not too interested in feminine guys, that's fine, but you *probably* shouldn't go around calling them "bitches" demeaningly in threads where said character is a fairly well accepted main character, just FYI.


----------



## Markness (Sep 22, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> I'm not even sure if thats going to happen.
> 
> Because you know first chapter, Yukihime showed herself naked in front of Touta while brushing her teeth with not shame or embarrassment. Even slept with him naked.



Well, she still had her panties on when she slept with him but yeah.


----------



## stream (Sep 23, 2013)

I think now the gag is set up, it is going to continue for a loooong time. We can look forward to years of guys reading the manga twitching every time they see a feminine body and they realize it is Kuroumaru


----------



## ironherc (Sep 23, 2013)

@MadmanRobz

What I'm actually shocked is that you did not even judge me of been an hypocrite when i clearly have an avatar and sign that would usually be considered very feminine . I did say i wasn't fond of them, doesn't mean i hate all of them (even if the personality of the character i have for an avatar is not feminine at all). 
Also i can call him whatever I want really, you are just taking something i said that out of proportions, i wasn't serious when i said that, I just didn't like that he had to resort to cover his chest with a towel like if having an exposed chest was the same as been naked if he is a dude. He only said that taking baths with other people was not accustomed  in this country he comes from. 
I dislike Kuromaru's actions simply because they are just there to keep the whole mystery that if he is really a guy or girl (you can clearly see his hand covering his chest when been inside the hot springs in many panels even before putting on the towel. And since i do not feel like arguing this i'll say that if he ends up been a girl, all this we are talking about, would had been useless.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Sep 23, 2013)

And my point was that his behavior _is_ completely believable/natural and not just something alien thrown in to make it ambiguous, I can testify to that from personal experience. I prefer to wear a towel in the same way women do, it's legitimately less embarrassing.

Your original post was, to me, a large overreaction to a small and relatively realistic event. Sure, it's definitely there as a tease and not to be realistic, but calling him a bitch just for covering up in a somewhat feminine fashion is just plain stupid no matter how you look at it. As I said earlier, even more so in a thread for a story where he's a main character.

...Your avatar's a dude? Did not catch that.


----------



## ironherc (Sep 23, 2013)

Dude I said I was done with this and in the end it won't matter since it's just a matter of opinion if i like or dislike something of a character. But since in a way i offended a real person who does something similar than him then I apologize on that. But also I'll remind you that I don't have to be watching out for what I'm saying all the time just because someone will feel offended. I was judging a character from a manga, not a real person. Like I said, when i wrote that i wasn't even serious about it. You are the one blowing it a bit out of proportions. It's not like I'm someone who goes around calling every character who acts a bit feminine "gay" or "bitch". 

About the avatar thing, I was saying that I was actually expecting you to say something about me been a hypocrite after i said i wasn't fond of feminine guys, when clearly I have a very feminine looking guy as for my avatar and sign that's all.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 23, 2013)

Must resist urge to correct grammar.. 

*runs away*


----------



## MadmanRobz (Sep 23, 2013)

Alrighty then, let's just say this is done with and move on, deal?


----------



## ironherc (Sep 24, 2013)

Sounds great. 



Eternity said:


> Must resist urge to correct grammar..
> 
> *runs away*



Oh come on, my grammar is not that bad! I just get lazy sometimes when I write somewhat large replies


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 24, 2013)

Fucking Evangeline returns ?  !

The story is happening before Asuna wakes up in the future.

So we can probably see Chao and maybe some cameo.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Touta is Negi's or Konoka descendant ? Holy Crap !


----------



## Eternity (Sep 24, 2013)

ironherc said:


> Sounds great.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on, my grammar is not that bad! I just get lazy sometimes when I write somewhat large replies


Always re-read! EVEN IF YOU DIE! 

Also, while your grammar irked me, it was MadmanRobz's "you're" when he meant "your" that made my grammar nazi tendencies flow over.

IT'S NOT THAT HARD PEOPLE! 




Ahem...sorry about that.  I get a bit carried away sometimes.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 24, 2013)

Android predictive text made me lazy, so sometimes posting from my PC I'll make the 'youre' instead of 'you're' error. But never 'your'.

And can't we just accept that Kuromaru self-dentifies as male and move on?


----------



## Markness (Sep 24, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Fucking Evangeline returns ?  !
> 
> So we can probably see Chao and maybe some cameo.
> 
> ...



Haha! She's still got it!

Yeah, I wonder if Rakan is still around, especially considering his species' longevity.

I read on TV Tropes the possibility that maybe a child of Negi's could have married Konoka's child due to the amount of time that has passed but hopefully we'll know the truth sooner or later.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Sep 24, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Always re-read! EVEN IF YOU DIE!
> 
> Also, while your grammar irked me, it was MadmanRobz's "you're" when he meant "your" that made my grammar nazi tendencies flow over.
> 
> ...



*FUUUUUUUUUUUUGOD DAMNIT!* 
I *know* the difference between "your" and "you're."
I'm actually something of a grammar Nazi myself, I reread my texts literally dozens of times, and still I missed that! God f***king damn it! Even when you complained about grammar I thought you meant the other dude because I didn't catch any problems in my own! 

Why are the words so similar that you can overlook them by mistake so easily even when you know the correct way!? 

It doesn't help that the site auto-corrects grammar if it thinks you mean another form of the word. Just now, I almost posted "Why are the word so similar" because it corrected "words" into "word" before I finished the sentence, and I almost missed that edit. Am I the only one who has to reread my stuff more than usual just because the site does that sometimes?

*Edit:* ...Wait... I can't find the instance of incorrect usage for "Your" and "You're." Mind pointing it out?


----------



## Eternity (Sep 25, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> *FUUUUUUUUUUUUGOD DAMNIT!*
> I *know* the difference between "your" and "you're."
> I'm actually something of a grammar Nazi myself, I reread my texts literally dozens of times, and still I missed that! God f***king damn it! Even when you complained about grammar I thought you meant the other dude because I didn't catch any problems in my own!
> 
> ...



Well, you said "You're avatar's a dude?"

You're is short for You are, so the correct sentence is: "Your avatar is a dude?" (just noticed that "avatar's" is also wrong, as you would only write " 's " when you talk about posession. :sweat)


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 25, 2013)

Is that guy a guy or a girl?


----------



## MadmanRobz (Sep 25, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Well, you said "You're avatar's a dude?"
> 
> You're is short for You are, so the correct sentence is: "Your avatar is a dude?" (just noticed that "avatar's" is also wrong, as you would only write " 's " when you talk about posession. :sweat)



Oh there it is. Yeah, that "You're" is wrong (and I know the grammatical rule damn it!), but the "avatar's" isn't wrong, because it's short for "avatar is" in the same way that "Lisa's five years old" is short for "Lisa is."

The addition of - 's - means both possession and can be short for "is." ("You're" uses the "are" version.)


----------



## Eternity (Sep 25, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> Oh there it is. Yeah, that "You're" is wrong (and I know the grammatical rule damn it!), but the "avatar's" isn't wrong, because it's short for "avatar is" in the same way that "Lisa's five years old" is short for "Lisa is."
> 
> The addition of - 's - means both possession and can be short for "is." ("You're" uses the "are" version.)



Are you sure? Gotta read up on that in that case. 

EDIT: Can't find any rules regarding 's as short for "is". Do you have any grammatical source for this usage?


----------



## Lavender (Sep 25, 2013)

Stop talking about grammar, you guys.

It's an manga about magic.


If you are gonna talk about grammar, make it magic.


.....


Magic Grammar.

​


----------



## Darth (Sep 25, 2013)

Eternity said:


> Always re-read! EVEN IF YOU DIE!
> 
> Also, while your grammar irked me, it was MadmanRobz's "you're" when he meant "your" that made my grammar nazi tendencies flow over.
> 
> ...


Dude, it's an international anime forum. English isn't everyone's first language here and nobody cares about grammar. Get over yourself and give people a break. 


Inuhanyou said:


> Is that guy a guy or a girl?



So far, that seems to be the main plotline of the manga.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 25, 2013)

Darth said:


> Dude, it's an international anime forum. English isn't everyone's first language here and *nobody cares about grammar*. Get over yourself and give people a break.
> 
> 
> So far, that seems to be the main plotline of the manga.



Wreh, English is a second or third language for me, and I'm usually interested in discussions on grammar, diction, style et cetera.

But you're right, this isn't the thread


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 25, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> The story is happening before Asuna wakes up in the future.



Actually we believe this is that third timeline where Asuna returned to the past and lived out a normal life.   While another Asuna is sleeping and won't awaken for another 50 years.



Yagami1211 said:


> So we can probably see Chao and maybe some cameo.



It's a good possibility.   There is a theory that Touta could end up being Chao's grandfather.



Yagami1211 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Touta is Negi's or Konoka descendant ? Holy Crap !



What you mean "or"?   Touta is decendant of both.  

Touta's father is Konoka's son, and Touta's mother is the daughter of Negi.


----------



## Mambo (Sep 25, 2013)

Two chapter of antics of a reverse trap try her hard pretending to be a boy?

C'mon, let's something exciting happening soon, akamatsu :


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 27, 2013)

Spoiler pics show Yukihime admitted defeat and didnt turn to her child form to troll them. Touta then being nice saying not interested in seeing "granny" body.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 27, 2013)

It's out on MS, really liked this chapter. We also get another hint towards the gender of our new friend.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 27, 2013)

immortals

immortals everywhere


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 27, 2013)

She didn't turn to child form to troll them. Her body was hot, and Touta being Naruto-like with the granny thing.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 27, 2013)

So many immortals... The magic is almost lost.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 27, 2013)

I really liked the whole immortal thing.


----------



## Koori (Sep 27, 2013)

Wait just a sec! The little girl sleeping can save her life? Save? Like when you save your game before turning off the console? And there're a pair of glasses near? Don't tell me...


----------



## Wrath (Sep 27, 2013)

Morglay said:


> So many immortals... The magic is almost lost.


Pretty sure Akamatsu realised that the plot was going nowhere for the past four chapters and overcompensated.


----------



## OmniOmega (Sep 27, 2013)

Well this shit got a helluva lot cooler. I really fucking like the whole "Lets make an immortal family" shit


Akamatsu you've got me interested. Don't disappoint me


----------



## Gene (Sep 27, 2013)

Thank you for the naked Eva, Akamatsu.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 27, 2013)

Hasn't been since the early Negima days that they blurred out nipples.  

Anyhow, this was sudden, going from a road trip to ...........well basically entering Mahora with the class.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 28, 2013)

Lol making excuses about the robe and his awkwardness around Touta

But she's a pretty trap 

We need Eva to get tested again like the bounty hunter who cut her and Touta up in the first chapter


----------



## MadmanRobz (Sep 28, 2013)

Wow, that was *a lot* of new information in one chapter.
So, considering the author, do you guys think the people who illustrated the different forms of immortality were foreshadowing future allies or enemies, or were just well-designed examples?
Also, the "leader butler" guy who seems to lead the escort thing, doesn't he remind anyone else of that boy that G?del kept around? It's possible he became immortal/partially immortal, and even if not, he could feasibly still be around if he was from Helias.


----------



## ironherc (Sep 28, 2013)

At least the manga is now moving forward. But the funny thing is that now there are too many immortals and so many ways to get it, it almost feels like is given as easy as candy xD.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Sep 28, 2013)

Actually, since immortals don't die of age, it's only logical that their numbers would stack up over the centuries. Even if there were only 1 new immortal per decade, that's 200 immortals walking around in 2000 years, and considering how easy it technically is for vampires to "spread" their condition, it would actually be pretty off if there wasn't at least 100 of 'em on the planet.

Now that I think about it, this entire chapter really made it seem like there was a whole world of "hero of another story" characters walking around. If there's one thing Akamatsu can do at least, it's making stuff grand.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 28, 2013)

so how many of them will die ?


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 28, 2013)

So.. from the pannel placing we can assume that the Fate/Zect lookalike is a vampire as well. The brown skinned man might be a relative of Mana - which would make sense, considering she was half demon.

Since a big organization like that was introduced, I really wonder how often will they clash with Shinmei-ryuu, since they are all basically their enemies.

And last but not least, who was the person that started the organization in the first place? Was it Negi? Eva doesn't seem the kind to gather people like that on her own.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 28, 2013)

Immortality by Cyberization and Robotization?

Chisame and Chachamaru?
I mean, I remember Chisame for example had a Paction revolving around entering the Cyberspace and was highly proud of being the very opposite of a Rea-Juu and for her cyber life.


And Chachamaru was pretty much Evas Partner in Negima and of course a Robot.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 28, 2013)

Like Noblesse, looks like the vampires like Eva don't spread their condition the normal way.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 28, 2013)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Like Noblesse, looks like the vampires like Eva don't spread their condition the normal way.


In Negima it was said that vampires can spread vampirism through bites, but that the most powerful (Shinsos) were transformed through magic.

We don't know what Touta counts as yet - his transformation was finalised through drinking blood but we didn't see how Eva brought him back in the first place.

It might be that only Shinsos are immortal.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 28, 2013)

Wrath said:


> In Negima it was said that vampires can spread vampirism through bites, but that the most powerful (Shinsos) were transformed through magic.
> 
> We don't know what Touta counts as yet - his transformation was finalised through drinking blood but we didn't see how Eva brought him back in the first place.
> 
> It might be that only Shinsos are immortal.



If you remember Eva said she 'cursed' him with the condition 2 years which points to the magic transformation which you mentioned in Negima.

Or like Franky she's like a mad scientist (similarish school scenario) who can do body transformations to make immortal monsters but I highly doubt that.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 28, 2013)

I agree that he's _probably _a Shinso, but it's still true that it hasn't been confirmed.


----------



## ironherc (Sep 28, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> Actually, since immortals don't die of age, it's only logical that their numbers would stack up over the centuries. Even if there were only 1 new immortal per decade, that's 200 immortals walking around in 2000 years, and considering how easy it technically is for vampires to "spread" their condition, it would actually be pretty off if there wasn't at least 100 of 'em on the planet.
> 
> Now that I think about it, this entire chapter really made it seem like there was a whole world of "hero of another story" characters walking around. If there's one thing Akamatsu can do at least, it's making stuff grand.



You know what I mean when I said that . I was also thinking that when looking at all those characters that they could pretty much be the protagonists of their own series. But you can also assume they came from Akamatsu's early story ideas for the series. 



Fluttershy said:


> so how many of them will die ?



That depends how long they get to live


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 28, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> so how many of them will die ?



Question of the year.

How many of these immortals will die.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 28, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> Immortality by Cyberization and Robotization?
> 
> Chisame and Chachamaru?
> I mean, I remember Chisame for example had a Paction revolving around entering the Cyberspace and was highly proud of being the very opposite of a Rea-Juu and for her cyber life.
> ...



Entering Cyberspace and becoming cyberized is two different things.   Cyberiszation means turning a person into a cyborg.   So when I heard that I immediately thought of Hakase and her experimenting on someone (maybe her own son).

Living Robots, can't deny that likely will have a connection to Chachamaru.   I remember when we saw the first page with the cast, we saw that one robot and we thought of her.


With Chisame, while I don't agree with her having a connection with the one cyberized person, to me the little girl with the plushies that was commented being reincarnated (or saved points), I couldn't help but to think of her as being the reincarnation of Chisame.   Because Chisame's Chiu persona was basically that eternal cute girl.

But most likely she is someone that we never met before.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 28, 2013)

Cheers.  .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 4, 2013)

wat


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 4, 2013)

Ah so the father figure of the series arrives.  


And an underground Labyrinth?   Wonder if it's those same caverns that was under Mahora?


----------



## Zuhaitz (Oct 4, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> Ah so the father figure of the series arrives.
> 
> 
> And an underground Labyrinth?   Wonder if it's those same caverns that was under Mahora?



Doubt it, Mahora wasn't in an island, was it?


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 4, 2013)

Still weird how Negi is somehow dead, I get the guy was broken and all but you had to kill him off Ken? Kind of hoping this guy is secretly Negi gon retarded.
What about Rakan doesn't his race age slower, Grandpa Rakan vs Touta?


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 4, 2013)

Zuhaitz said:


> Doubt it, Mahora wasn't in an island, was it?



Mahora itself, not entirely sure if it was an island, but it did have a rather long bridge to access it.


But I was referring mostly to the Mahora Library, which definitely was an Island.   And underneath it was the labyrinth.


----------



## stream (Oct 5, 2013)

In before they get out in days.

I find great how Akamatsu has created with Negima a world and a huge cast of characters, with endless possibilities of stories. You have to wonder how every new character is related to those we know…


----------



## Saishin (Oct 5, 2013)

It looks nice


----------



## Markness (Oct 6, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Still weird how Negi is somehow dead, I get the guy was broken and all but you had to kill him off Ken? Kind of hoping this guy is secretly Negi gon retarded.
> What about Rakan doesn't his race age slower, Grandpa Rakan vs Touta?



This new face does look a lot like an older Negi and yeah, Rakan's race indeed ages slow. I mean, look at Theodora. She looked like a young girl despite being the same age as Arika, IIRC. Even though she was 30 in human years when we saw her later, that's apparently only 10 in Hellas reckoning. I'm all for seeing Rakan return without a doubt. Since this series is making the shounen elements more prominent, he'd still fit since he's just oozing the shounen bad ass aura.


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 6, 2013)

Zuhaitz said:


> Doubt it, Mahora wasn't in an island, was it?



Mahora was basically its own damn city. It has the library have its own island, and the academy and all of its stores, dorms etc etc on another massive island separated from the typical towns of japan. Mahora was a force of its own


----------



## U mad bro (Oct 9, 2013)

So shit I found this by accident didn't even know this was a negima sequel. No wonder the ending of Negima left so many questions. He was already planning a sequel. Also the UQ leader looks like Nagi Springfield.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 10, 2013)

I'd lol if they get out the very same day 

And it's funny to know all the possibilities you have to become an immortal. This will be a fun series


----------



## Mambo (Oct 15, 2013)

What, touta and komaru don't even know how to fly?

Confirmed more fodder than yue first time using her pactio.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 16, 2013)

in a single panel


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 16, 2013)

Haha, he just took his arm xD
And the text at the end ain't true, he wants to get out as fast as posssible so his friends won't get fucking old before he gets out


----------



## Lavender (Oct 17, 2013)

That fucker has to be Nagi. I mean....just look at the damn cover. It HAS to be him. And his chill personality and the fucking cloak and....fucking everything. 

Or at the very least, atleast someone bloodrelated. A twinbrother perhaps.

It can be Negi as well, but....i really want it to be Nagi.

_The Thousand Master-sama returns._ 

​


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 17, 2013)

Based on what we know is the relationship between Nagi and Eva, it can't be him. Eva had a crush on Nagi, but he was making fun of her all the time, bombarding her with garlic and even binding her to Mahora. In other words, Eva was the victim, while the relationship between her and the UQ Holder boss seems to be the opposite. Also, knowing Nagi's personality, no way in hell he would let himself be thrown to this dungeon, if Eva tried it on him she would be the one stuck, once again.

He does look remarkably like the Springfields though, but what kind of connection could it be?


----------



## Koori (Oct 17, 2013)

In before he stays there 8 years


----------



## Lavender (Oct 17, 2013)

PPsycho said:


> Based on what we know is the relationship between Nagi and Eva, it can't be him. Eva had a crush on Nagi, but he was making fun of her all the time, bombarding her with garlic and even binding her to Mahora. In other words, Eva was the victim, while the relationship between her and the UQ Holder boss seems to be the opposite. Also, knowing Nagi's personality, no way in hell he would let himself be thrown to this dungeon, if Eva tried it on him she would be the one stuck, once again.
> 
> He does look remarkably like the Springfields though, but what kind of connection could it be?



You make a good case. You are probably right on the mark.


But i dont care.

I *WANT* it to be Nagi-sama. 

And he is probably blood-related as i said if he isn't Nagi. Has to be. There is too much of an similarity for him not to be.

The same sort of hair, the fact that he is wearing an tattered tan cloak (much like the coats both Nagi and Negi wore in their youth) and the fact that he's more than likely is an very powerful mage. 

But personality-wise, judging by how relaxed and joval he is, it looks more like Nagi than Negi. 

Unless Negi grew up to be much more like his father in his older days.


If he's not either of those, he is most likely an twin-brother (not an identical one, but as close one can get without being totally identical....Wow, i dont even know what i'm saying anymore. ) to Nagi.

Or maybe Negi had two sons, and this guy is Touta's uncle.

Because of what i gathered from the first chapter, Negi got together with Konoka, making him Touta's grandfather. ​


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 17, 2013)

There was one more generation in between. Touta is the child of Negi's daughter - which can be assumed because women rarely keep their maiden surname. 

Touta's father is probably Konoka's son. I say probably, because then we must assume that Konoka have kept her original surname and not the one of her husband(wife? :>), or was a single parent? First option seems more likely, considering that Konoe is a respected family name so it woudln't be strange if Konoka remained a Konoe even after marriage.


----------



## Lavender (Oct 17, 2013)

Damn it, you are good. I thought i had something there. But what you said makes alot more sense.

*_slow respectful applause_*
....

Man, why must all my theories end up being gunned down? 

That said, he could still be Touta's uncle. ​


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 17, 2013)

PPsycho said:


> There was one more generation in between. Touta is the child of Negi's daughter - which can be assumed because women rarely keep their maiden surname.
> 
> Touta's father is probably Konoka's son. I say probably, because then we must assume that Konoka have kept her original surname and not the one of her husband(wife? :>), or was a single parent? First option seems more likely, considering that Konoe is a respected family name so it woudln't be strange if Konoka remained a Konoe even after marriage.



Since Chapter 1 that's what I assumed, that Konoe was his father's family and the mother was Negi's daughter.    Because even if there are cases men took the name of the women in Japanese culture, Springfield was a famous very name for two generations, so it wouldn't make sense for Negi to marry Konoka and take on the Konoe name.




Lavender said:


> I *WANT* it to be Nagi-sama.
> 
> And he is probably blood-related as i said if he isn't Nagi. Has to be. There is too much of an similarity for him not to be.
> 
> ...



Doubt Nagi is still alive, I don't recall him having immortality.

But I agree with the feeling that this guy could be a relative.  And I will admit, part of me immediately thought this guy could be Negi.   After all he was immortal and could've faked his death.  Especially with him being in that pit for so many years, laying low.   And the looks and hair color are remarkably similar.

Heck look at the Obito theorists who said it was Obito like 5 years before it was confirmed, all because of the similar hairstyle.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 17, 2013)

Or Negi found Touta's mother and took care of her for awhile on his travels so she put him as her adopted father.

/kubotrolledmyfandom


----------



## MadmanRobz (Oct 18, 2013)

Dat castle. Dat nostalgia. Dem feels.


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 18, 2013)

Finally this where Touta gets the sword from the Promo cover art. The Sword in the stone!

scene


----------



## MadmanRobz (Oct 18, 2013)

Is anyone else thinking the sword is in someway related to Albiero?
The dialogue and design greatly implies that this is Eva's old resort, but the sword being gravity based is insinuating that it's Albiero's, since he specialized in gravity magic and is likely the most proficient known user of it.
(Not to mention the fact that he was at one point stated to be *older than the Lifemaker*, making it a connection to the immortality theme.)

Perhaps it was made as a joint effort between Eva and Ku:nel Sanders?


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 19, 2013)

That wasn't Eva's place, that was Al's.  (Ha, I knew that underground cavern was the same one under Mahora!  ).   But I have to agree that sword has something to do with Al.  

And Al revealed that he was older than Eva, so makes me think he is a member of UQ Holder as well?   



As for the Evil Mage reference.   To me either this is a direct reference to Eva's last visit for tea.   Or this is a play to scare the kids to think Al's an Evil person.


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 19, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> Is anyone else thinking the sword is in someway related to Albiero?
> The dialogue and design greatly implies that this is Eva's old resort, but the sword being gravity based is insinuating that it's Albiero's, since he specialized in gravity magic and is likely the most proficient known user of it.
> (Not to mention the fact that he was at one point stated to be *older than the Lifemaker*, making it a connection to the immortality theme.)
> 
> Perhaps it was made as a joint effort between Eva and Ku:nel Sanders?


I'm starting to wonder if we should even keep looking for comparisons and connections like that, so far Akamatsu seems to want to create another "generation" of characters, without mentioning the events of Negima too much. But yeah, Albireo sounds about right when we put all the things together. Also, the remark about an 'evil' mage could very easily be a kind of "burn" towards Al, he didn't have the most pleasant personality after all 

So.. Jinbee is way older than Eva? I get the feeling he was able to survive not only because of his comrades, but because he is much more powerful than he shows. 

Also, as much as I hate to admit it, it's pretty much clear now that Kuromaru was at some point a girl, seeing as Jinbee has incredibly keen eyes for observation(when he "guessed" the kinds of immortality of both kids), although the jokes and innuendos will probably continue.


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 19, 2013)

^ haha, didn't notice that part. Good old Akamatsu.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Oct 19, 2013)

Considering the ludicrous amounts of hidden references, meaningful names, Easter eggs and dozens of other kinds of subtle gems that Akamatsu is known for, I'd wager he actually does use a lot of the time for research.

I can't imagine someone having *that* much knowledge and foresight at any given time, even if this *is* Akamatsu.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 19, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> Considering the ludicrous amounts of hidden references, meaningful names, Easter eggs and dozens of other kinds of subtle gems that Akamatsu is known for, I'd wager he actually does use a lot of the time for research.
> 
> I can't imagine someone having *that* much knowledge and foresight at any given time, even if this *is* Akamatsu.



Most of which I already forgot, sadly 
So Touta will be yet another Swordsman? :/  (Yeah I know it was on that poster, but still)


----------



## OS (Oct 19, 2013)

So i think this is taking a waaaaay better direction that Negima. Nude mermaids confirmed for a later issue


----------



## Markness (Oct 20, 2013)

So this is where Touta will get his sword, huh? With so many shounen protagonists using just their fists in battle, why not?


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 20, 2013)

Esomark said:


> So this is where Touta will get his sword, huh? With so many shounen protagonists using just their fists in battle, why not?



Especially since the swordsman are much more badass


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 20, 2013)

How will he lift it out and use it properly with one arm?!


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 20, 2013)

Speedy Jag. said:


> How will he lift it out and use it properly with one arm?!



He's just that badass, don't you think?!


----------



## Shakar (Oct 21, 2013)

So I caught up with the chapters. Fun stuff.

And Kuromaru is totally a girl


----------



## Wrath (Oct 22, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Still weird how Negi is somehow dead, I get the guy was broken and all but you had to kill him off Ken? Kind of hoping this guy is secretly Negi gon retarded.
> What about Rakan doesn't his race age slower, Grandpa Rakan vs Touta?


What makes you think Rakan isn't immortal?

I fully expect at some point Eva will go "You know how I told you about all those different types of immortality? Well there's a guy who doesn't belong to any of those groups because all he does is just refuse to age."

Would that be any more ridiculous than anything else he's done?


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 22, 2013)

Wrath said:


> What makes you think Rakan isn't immortal?
> 
> I fully expect at some point Eva will go "You know how I told you about all those different types of immortality? Well there's a guy who doesn't belong to any of those groups because all he does is just refuse to age."
> 
> Would that be any more ridiculous than anything else he's done?



It would merely prove that he is the distant son of Sol badguy. Only sol would do something that ridiculous and be so carefree like that besides Rakan. And still be badass.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 23, 2013)

I was kind of hoping he would get the Hina Blade from Love Hina. But it seems that won't happen .


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 23, 2013)

Othinus said:


> I was kind of hoping he would get the Hina Blade from Love Hina. But it seems that won't happen .



That blade is probably being used by another shinmei user in this series >.>

Or it's Locked up where 'Maru is from, as he goes to completely conquer the blade, as we finally get to see the demon residing within the sword


----------



## ironherc (Oct 23, 2013)

Imagine all the hax that sword is going to bring. Gravity manipulation is always a beast of an ability. We'll see how it's implemented here.


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 23, 2013)

Tsukuyomi had the Hina Blade in Negima, I don't remember if Setsuna retrieved it from her? If not it's possible that it will be in the hands of an enemy once again, if at all.


----------



## MysticBlade (Oct 23, 2013)

i kinda like it without touta getting a weapon, would be awesome if he sticks to martial arts.


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 23, 2013)

MysticBlade said:


> i kinda like it without touta getting a weapon, would be awesome if he sticks to martial arts.



Well being a martial artist isn't restricted to just fists. Knowing how to handle a sword is beneficial . Besides, he probably won't rely on it


----------



## Mambo (Oct 30, 2013)

Real blackhole attack incoming (hell Rakan used micro blackhole once)

Prepare your anus, HST.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 30, 2013)

HST anus is perma-lubed anyway


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 30, 2013)

The manipulation of gravity opens the door to a lot of possibilities, and we all know how Akamatsu can bring some clever ideas when it comes to fighting - Takamichi's iaijutsu with his pockets and fists, Mana's coin flipping techniques, Eva's usage of strings, etc. I'm hoping to see some creative stuff in UQ Holder as well.


----------



## Markness (Nov 1, 2013)

PPsycho said:


> Tsukuyomi had the Hina Blade in Negima, I don't remember if Setsuna retrieved it from her? If not it's possible that it will be in the hands of an enemy once again, if at all.



I thought maybe the sword was that particular one but I don't recall how the fight between Setsuna and Tsukuyomi went down all that well since there was so much going on when it happened. I need to do some re-reading.

I also read this series, along with Nanatsu no Taizai, has been licensed by Kodansha USA. I knew they would get it sooner or later since they already have Negima and Love Hina. 2014 is shaping up to be a good year for manga purchases.


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 2, 2013)

Looks like Astor nerd boy is continuing with spoilers---- 


It didn't even hit him.


UQ HOLDER IS ALSO BACKED BY VETUS! There is a god


----------



## Rax (Nov 2, 2013)

How long ago was the last chapter?


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 2, 2013)

Should see scans soon


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 3, 2013)

UQ Holders 10 raw

mangacow 

need this translated ASAP!


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 3, 2013)

Well, so much for Al's place.


----------



## rajin (Nov 4, 2013)

*UQ Holder! 10 Raw*

*Chapter 5.*


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 4, 2013)

MysticBlade said:


> UQ Holders 10 raw
> 
> mangacow
> 
> need this translated ASAP!



Looks really awesome, I can't imagine how that heavy that sword is, it wasn't called a gravity blade for nothing.

That chapter didn't take too long to complete his training of getting use to with that sword. I wonder what gotten that girl so mad at Yukihime.


----------



## stream (Nov 4, 2013)

Probably related to the sword, the girl wanted it but was not able to pull it out.
He learned how to use it in one month.

I don't know about you guys, but I feel the manga is rushing forward really fast. It feels like every chapter is a boss fight of Negima. I hope there are a few quiet moments too, I'm not sure I like caffeine that much.


----------



## PPsycho (Nov 4, 2013)

I kinda agree, unless the story will take place across tens or hundreds of years, since they are immortal. Then it'll be a nice mirror as to what time is to an immortal person.


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 6, 2013)

i wonder if there's a limit on the dial? though not bad, touta gotten used to 3 tons within a months time.

what puzzles me is if jinbee knew how to get out, why did he wasted 2 years down there?


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 6, 2013)

Probably because he likes it down there. Though Eva did say she threw him down there as a joke


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 6, 2013)

That Touta

Lol, seems like Jinbee will keep training a trolling Touta every now and then


----------



## PPsycho (Nov 6, 2013)

That was a fun chapter, I like the way Akamatsu draws Touta's expressions, adds to his 'honest idiot' character a lot.

Jinbee is badass, I hope to see him in a serious fight someday. 

And the sword, that's not what I expected. I thought it will be capable of controlling the gravity around it, not that it will get heavier itself - a very interesting mechanic nevertheless, we might see some fast swings combined with powerful sweeps combos, seeing as it's so easy to manipulate it. A nice tool for trolling as well, apparently


----------



## Eternity (Nov 6, 2013)

MysticBlade said:


> i wonder if there's a limit on the dial? though not bad, touta gotten used to 3 tons within a months time.
> 
> *what puzzles me is if jinbee knew how to get out, why did he wasted 2 years down there?*



Why not? Having lived for as long as he has, two years is a fun little vacation.


----------



## Wrath (Nov 6, 2013)

PPsycho said:


> That was a fun chapter, I like the way Akamatsu draws Touta's expressions, adds to his 'honest idiot' character a lot.
> 
> Jinbee is badass, I hope to see him in a serious fight someday.
> 
> And the sword, that's not what I expected. I thought it will be capable of controlling the gravity around it, not that it will get heavier itself - a very interesting mechanic nevertheless, we might see some fast swings combined with powerful sweeps combos, seeing as it's so easy to manipulate it. A nice tool for trolling as well, apparently


For all we know it can. It's possible that you need to be able to use magic to take advantage of its full power. Or maybe the sword needs to acknowledge you as its true master or something.

As for why Jinbee is still down there, well, apparently getting out requires killing off the biggest monsters, so maybe he just doesn't like killing or something. If I were thousands of years old I'd probably be sick of killing too. Well actually I'm already sick of it, so that's a bad way of putting it, but you get what I mean.


----------



## Rax (Nov 6, 2013)

Jinbei wants Eva to come get him.


----------



## blueblip (Nov 7, 2013)

What are the odds Al's spirit is locked in that sword and he might make his grand return to this series by annoying Kouta in the middle of fights?


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 7, 2013)

blueblip said:


> What are the odds Al's spirit is locked in that sword and he might make his grand return to this series by annoying Kouta in the middle of fights?




Don't make this into a hope struggle. That struggle will get real too fast.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 7, 2013)

Red Hero said:


> Jinbei wants Eva to come get him.



Surely 

This was a nice chapter, can't wait for more training.
Do wonder what Eva means with the extinction of humanity...seems like another great evil/catastrophe is on its way


----------



## Zuhaitz (Nov 10, 2013)

Chapter 11 is out:
mangacow


----------



## Rax (Nov 10, 2013)

Nothing cool


----------



## Koori (Nov 10, 2013)

This manga is getting more and more interesting with each new chapter.


----------



## Rax (Nov 10, 2013)

since Bazz-B was able to shrug of Hitsugaya's technique


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 10, 2013)

It's out on MS too!

Haha, how funny, he wants to be the boss


----------



## Zuhaitz (Nov 10, 2013)

So UQ Holders! are the legal organization to hold the non human creatures?

It'll be interesting if they are sent to look for strange monster in different places of the world before allowing or making them go to the tower.


----------



## OS (Nov 10, 2013)

I think they are just an organization not exactly legal.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Nov 10, 2013)

UQ Holder familiy it feels like Yakuza but for immortals you have to proof that you deserve being there(or at least is that how i saw that)


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 10, 2013)

How arrogant can he can get? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The kid couldn't even knock the maid backwards an now he claims he'll become the boss?


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 10, 2013)

Well, Touta's relation with Karin is healthy.  


And those girls, wonder if it's on purpose that one looks like a young Konoka?


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 10, 2013)

Lol the boss, h e still has long way to go, still i think he deserves some respect? Although they got help from Jinbee, it still took them a month or so while everyone was speculating it to take them at least 8 years


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 10, 2013)

I also am not a huge fan of the pacing. It's just running so goddamn fast, and with how fast it it is, just makes it that much more apparent how goddamn generic the series is. I mean it's not really bad, but it's nothing more than generic and okay at this current point in time. Everything seen so far has been done before and done better in other manga.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 10, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> I also am not a huge fan of the pacing. It's just running so goddamn fast, and with how fast it it is, just makes it that much more apparent how goddamn generic the series is. I mean it's not really bad, but it's nothing more than generic and okay at this current point in time. Everything seen so far has been done before and done better in other manga.



I think the pacing is great and I wonder what's next, to be honest.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Nov 10, 2013)

Considering the author as well as how the previous series ended, I feel like the pacing is this fast only so that he can actually get the story going and get it to the point where a definite premise is laid out.
I recon it'll slow down eventually. Akamatsu's fond of grand storylines and detailed settings after all. I still really wanna know what's become of the old cast and their descendants. I'm curios whether or not the Setsuna look-a-like is actually related to the Konosetsu "family" or if her design is just a callback.

I'm still not feeling for Touta as a main character to be honest. He's definitely the manga's weak link at the moment. I'm liking the expanding cast of characters. Though I can't remember their names yet, the servant girl is currently alright, the UQ leader is chill and pretty cool, and I'm liking the Oni background members. I expect they'll be a somewhat consistent source of the humor at least for a while. Though the humor is as great as ever, I'm really missing the fanservice. 

Not all that into the glasses guy, though that may be because I'm biased against characters with glasses. ("Deathglasses" Takahata and Negi being notable exceptions.) To be fair, he doesn't have all that much character yet, though I admittedly would probably like him more if he wasn't wearing glasses regardless...

Looking at this chapter made me realize how much I'm going to love searching for callbacks and references! 
For example, does this Oni look familiar to anyone else? That's cus' we've seen him before, _waaaaaay_ back in the Kyoto Arc!

*Spoiler*: __ 








And just in case the clone of young!setsuna wasn't enough of a hint, the ball scene is a fairly blatant callback to Konoka and Setsuna's childhood meeting.

*Spoiler*: __ 





Uploaded with 




Did you guys catch anything else?


----------



## OS (Nov 10, 2013)

The pacing is fine. I am sure he knows no one wants to see them train so long this early into the series. Also, you can argue other series do the shounen plot point better but Ken has better fight scenes and art.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 10, 2013)

How much more powerful/skilled is Karin compared to Touta right now?


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 10, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> The pacing is fine. I am sure he knows no one wants to see them train so long this early into the series. Also, you can argue other series do the shounen plot point better but Ken has better fight scenes and art.



Indeed, thought Ken was going to drag is through the training arc for a long time, so it's nice he cut that short.



MadmanRobz said:


> Looking at this chapter made me realize how much I'm going to love searching for callbacks and references!
> For example, does this Oni look familiar to anyone else? That's cus' we've seen him before, _waaaaaay_ back in the Kyoto Arc!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yeah, I commented with the girl in my previous post, but to me she felt more like Konoka, while you do have a point that the eyes and the hair part is more like Setsuna.   Still wonder if there is a connection or Ken just teasing us.

Also the dog girl reminds me of Collette.


The Demon, yeah I noticed that connection.   Most likely just a generic demon form, but would be something if there was more to it.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Nov 10, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> Also the dog girl reminds me of Collette.


I thought so too, and the other one kinda looks like Catgirl!Natsumi, though I'm pretty sure that's just coincidence. (...unless Kotaro and Natsumi stuck around in the area and had their family/descendants grow up around UQ Holder... MAKE THIS HAPPEN AKAMATSU... )



Tyrannos said:


> The Demon, yeah I noticed that connection.   Most likely just a generic demon form, but would be something if there was more to it.



I thought so too at first, but after looking around for a bit (admittedly not the most thorough search ever, thus not 100% reliable.) I actually can't find any other Oni designed like him. The "General Oni Design" in Negima (aka Akamatsu's general design) is really the Cyclops design, several of which can be seen in both series.
This particular Oni actually seems to be fairly distinct as far as I can tell. The only similar beings I found were the massive god demon thingies that were used for wars (I can't for the life of me track down the name of them...) and the demon god summoned by Chigusa in Kyoto.
Considering that the demon soldier thingies appear non-sentient and that the demon god was eradicated by Eva herself, I think the odds of it being either of them are fairly slim.


----------



## ironherc (Nov 10, 2013)

It's nice that the whole cave thing was cut short. Hopefully we'll finally see where is this series is going.


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 11, 2013)

Looks like shinemei-ryu still has moves we haven't seen/ken not done finishing it. Radiant sword wind, inferno wall? Interesting


----------



## PPsycho (Nov 11, 2013)

The monster penguin took the spot for the chapter's highlight for me. I wonder if Karin and the other "important" immortals that were introduced have their true form as well. Also I think it's actually possible now to see the Demon World, unlike in Negima, which so many of you wanted to see 

Also, Wilhelm for a first serious villain?  Unless he's a member of UQ Holder now, which wouldn't surprise me, he wasn't entirely evil.


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 11, 2013)

Don't even get me started, IF WE DIDNT HAVE THAT STUPID ISSUE WITH KONDASHA WE WOULDVE HAD THE DEMON ARC  it was set up to where it could be where the final battle could have been held! Negi and co making a trip to the demon world with zazie as their escort, going to confront the other demon royalty and The life maker  IT WAA POSSIBLE DAMMIT


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 12, 2013)

TeenRyu said:


> Don't even get me started, IF WE DIDNT HAVE THAT STUPID ISSUE WITH KONDASHA WE WOULDVE HAD THE DEMON ARC  it was set up to where it could be where the final battle could have been held! Negi and co making a trip to the demon world with zazie as their escort, going to confront the other demon royalty and The life maker  IT WAA POSSIBLE DAMMIT



You did say I shouldn't get you started, but I'm not at all familiar with this topic


----------



## PPsycho (Nov 12, 2013)

Long story short, a large part of the fandom here on NF was convinced until the very end that there will be an arc placed in the Demon World, or at least we will have a peek of it. And this expectation came waaay before even the big reveal with Zazie, with people saying things like "next arc will be Demon World!" over and over again.

Alas, we weren't so lucky -while I never saw any real reason for the story to drift there, it sure would be nice to see.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Nov 12, 2013)

PPsycho said:


> Long story short, a large part of the fandom here on NF was convinced until the very end that there will be an arc placed in the Demon World, or at least we will have a peek of it. And this expectation came waaay before even the big reveal with Zazie, with people saying things like "next arc will be Demon World!" over and over again.
> 
> Alas, we weren't so lucky -while I never saw any real reason for the story to drift there, it sure would be nice to see.



...Didn't Akamatsu explicitly *state* that the demon arc was planned to take place during the Mahora Festival but was ultimately abandoned? Why would the forums be expecting a demon world arc after it was specifically clarified to have been abandoned? 
After the Zazie twist I'd understand, since that kinda brought back the concept after years of absence, but prior to that there was literally no incentive to expect it...

(That being said, after said Zazie twist I do believe Akamatsu *did* plan on doing something with the Demon Realm sometime after the battle at the Gravekeeper's Palace, but that he had to abandon it due to having to end the manga.)


----------



## PPsycho (Nov 12, 2013)

Never heard or seen it being mentioned by the MAN himself. I also don't recall anyone ever mentioning it when contemplating the possibility, the reasoning was all based on speculation from what I remember. 

If I somehow missed it, then mea culpa, and I just got an answer to an old mystery


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 12, 2013)

There was ALOT ken couldn't do for the manga. Mainly for time constraints I guess. He had so many backstories to tell and finish. Like ako's scar, Zazie, mana's broken contract, and many more. It sucked cause if we didn't have the issue with KONDASHA we'd probably be still enjoying negima now.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 16, 2013)

when is the new chapter out ?


----------



## stream (Nov 17, 2013)

Not yet


----------



## Koori (Nov 17, 2013)

Spoilers are out, and just in case someone had any doubt...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 17, 2013)

Pedomatsu


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 17, 2013)

I still had doubts....that panel told me nothing, someone explain please.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 17, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> I still had doubts....that panel told me nothing, someone explain please.



Confirmed man, he will be mad because he was caught doing the mangina. It has been seared onto the brain of an immortal. Never to be forgotten. Gg curious habit of weirdos everywhere.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 17, 2013)

kamina esque friend

translation is out...


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 17, 2013)

I feel sorry for Karin, being stuck with Touta. She probably thinks it one time thing too...


I question the whole "distribution of poverty" thing. How does it even work?


----------



## Rax (Nov 17, 2013)

Starting the new chapter now


----------



## OS (Nov 17, 2013)

Once again deep questions are brought up. Is Kuromaru a boy or a girl.....or both


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 17, 2013)

A boy who was too cute to believe he was a boy  and then the bastards he lived with decided to make him immortal and by the way cut off his dick....Oh god.....that would be sick


----------



## Rax (Nov 17, 2013)

I must think on this


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 17, 2013)

Interesting, that's Mahora Academy's Emblem on Karin's outfit.


And Kuromaru.......I wonder if he was once a boy and whatever made him immortal, turned his body into a girl's.   That or he really was a girl and was raised as a boy to the point the thought became "I'm a boy".


----------



## Rax (Nov 17, 2013)

Forever a lackey


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 17, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> A boy who was too cute to believe he was a boy  and then the bastards he lived with decided to make him immortal and by the way cut off his dick....Oh god.....that would be sick


----------



## Rax (Nov 18, 2013)

A girl?

Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Eternity (Nov 18, 2013)

Karin confirmed it, it's a girl.


----------



## Koori (Nov 18, 2013)

It was obvious Kuroumaru was a girl just by seeing the way she wrapped the towel around.

So Touta is now working alongside two girls? That lucky bastard.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Nov 18, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Once again deep questions are brought up. Is Kuromaru a boy or a girl.....*or both*



*Fixed that for you.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 18, 2013)

PPsycho said:


> Long story short, a large part of the fandom here on NF was convinced until the very end that there will be an arc placed in the Demon World, or at least we will have a peek of it. And this expectation came waaay before even the big reveal with Zazie, with people saying things like "next arc will be Demon World!" over and over again.
> 
> Alas, we weren't so lucky -while I never saw any real reason for the story to drift there, it sure would be nice to see.





MadmanRobz said:


> ...Didn't Akamatsu explicitly *state* that the demon arc was planned to take place during the Mahora Festival but was ultimately abandoned? Why would the forums be expecting a demon world arc after it was specifically clarified to have been abandoned?
> After the Zazie twist I'd understand, since that kinda brought back the concept after years of absence, but prior to that there was literally no incentive to expect it...
> 
> (That being said, after said Zazie twist I do believe Akamatsu *did* plan on doing something with the Demon Realm sometime after the battle at the Gravekeeper's Palace, but that he had to abandon it due to having to end the manga.)





PPsycho said:


> Never heard or seen it being mentioned by the MAN himself. I also don't recall anyone ever mentioning it when contemplating the possibility, the reasoning was all based on speculation from what I remember.
> 
> If I somehow missed it, then mea culpa, and I just got an answer to an old mystery



Ah okay.



TeenRyu said:


> There was ALOT ken couldn't do for the manga. Mainly for time constraints I guess. He had so many backstories to tell and finish. Like ako's scar, Zazie, mana's broken contract, and many more. It sucked cause if we didn't have the issue with KONDASHA we'd probably be still enjoying negima now.



So that's why the manga had to end that..abruptly? But wasn't it doing good? Why did Kondansha make Akamatsu end the manga?



MadmanRobz said:


> *Fixed that for you.




Thing is, even if he/she/it wouldn't be wearing the towel like a girl, you wouldn't get any hints anyhow as to his/her/its gender 

Funny howTouta took out the normal mooks, lol.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Nov 18, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> So that's why the manga had to end that..abruptly? But wasn't it doing good? Why did Kondansha make Akamatsu end the manga?


They didn't. Akamatsu himself chose to end the manga since there was a law passing at the time that would mean that Kodansha would have as much say in the manga as Akamatsu has. Basically, they could order him to/forbid him from doing stuff.
He instead chose to end the manga as a form of protest to it, as well as insurance than no one else would be messing with it, since pretty much everyone in the world could agree that the manga would *probably* go fairly downhill if the publisher got to decide things.
(*Especially* so since rumor has it Negima was formed specifically against what Kodansha wanted him to do, basically *proving* that Kodansha would _not_ handle it well were they to gain influence.)


BlueDemon said:


>




By the way, isn't it a bit odd how old Touta seems to be in the flashback? It looks like it happened like, a year or two prior to the start of the manga. o_O


----------



## Cromer (Nov 18, 2013)

I still think Kuroumaru's a futanari, and this chapter has done nothing to change my view. 'Cursed body' type immortality, remember?


----------



## stream (Nov 18, 2013)

I think he is dreaming of himself as he is now, even though it happened long ago when he was a small kid. He is a lot smaller in the flashbacks of chapter 1.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Nov 18, 2013)

Cromer said:


> I still think Kuroumaru's a futanari, and this chapter has done nothing to change my view. 'Cursed body' type immortality, remember?


That would genuinely be an interesting premise. Futanari characters have literally no presence in mainstream big manga, it would open up *so* many possibilities for character relationships and developments, not to mention the storylines one could write around it.

Even though Karin said she "saw every detail" and thinks Kuroumaru's a girl, it could still conceivably be the retractable version. I doubt this's where it's heading though, I find it more likely he/she'll turn out to be* "modified gender X into [other gender/no gender] thus gender insecurities," *but now you got me hoping for a futa twist, damn it


----------



## PPsycho (Nov 19, 2013)

It's been confirmed by Karin that Kuromaru's actual sex is female. So the question that remains is why is she opposing the fact. Does it have to do with the "cursed body" thing? Most likely, but I wouldn't put it past the Shinmei-ryu, seeing how weird they are at this time, that they simply raised her that way, thus making her gender male.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 19, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> They didn't. Akamatsu himself chose to end the manga since there was a law passing at the time that would mean that Kodansha would have as much say in the manga as Akamatsu has. Basically, they could order him to/forbid him from doing stuff.
> He instead chose to end the manga as a form of protest to it, as well as insurance than no one else would be messing with it, since pretty much everyone in the world could agree that the manga would *probably* go fairly downhill if the publisher got to decide things.
> (*Especially* so since rumor has it Negima was formed specifically against what Kodansha wanted him to do, basically *proving* that Kodansha would _not_ handle it well were they to gain influence.)
> 
> ...



Ah, well then, good that he did that. I wouldn't like someone else to mess (too much, at least) with my work either.

And yeah, she did say they spent two years together. Meaning that the incident happened a bit more than 2 years ago, I suppose.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 19, 2013)

So why is a cursed body a female body? I need explanations. Or strippers. Either is fine at this point.


----------



## PPsycho (Nov 19, 2013)

Morglay said:


> So why is a cursed body a female body? I need explanations. Or strippers. Either is fine at this point.


Cursed body could very well mean "trapped in a body", not that the female form itself is cursed


----------



## MadmanRobz (Nov 19, 2013)

Morglay said:


> So why is a cursed body a female body? I need explanations. Or strippers. Either is fine at this point.



I don't think the female bits are what actually makes it "cursed," pretty sure it's more referring to it's immortal qualities and super-human capabilities, and unnatural origins.

Also, you're getting rep for that sig. Damn near pissed myself. :rofl


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 19, 2013)

@madman: you are correct. Originally, ken water to do a full out battle manga shounen and the like, but KONDASHA insisted that he cash in on his previous success with love hina (already you can see the bad leadership here as making another work like the previous will make it either too high of spectations or unread.) plus his editors were quite the perv's. They kept pushing so that's how the negima we know and love was born. He'll. even ken had backup against this law in the form of the writer from hajime no ippo. 

You can look at that full interview on astronerdboy's website; him and vetus follow negima very well. 

(My phone auto-corrected Kondasha to be capitalized  )


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 19, 2013)

PPsycho said:


> It's been confirmed by Karin that Kuromaru's actual sex is female. So the question that remains is why is she opposing the fact. Does it have to do with the "cursed body" thing? Most likely, but I wouldn't put it past the Shinmei-ryu, seeing how weird they are at this time, that they simply raised her that way, thus making her gender male.



male isn't a gender, it's a sex.


----------



## PPsycho (Nov 20, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> male isn't a gender, it's a sex.


In this case, it might be. If Kuromaru was raised to be a boy, despite being female in body. I shouldv'e used the word masculine, but that's what I meant. Lost in translation.


----------



## Mambo (Nov 20, 2013)

>People theorizing futanari

NO.
Let that one slide in hentai only.Mainstream manga doesn't need that one.

Just accept the fact Kuromaru is a girl and move on.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Nov 20, 2013)

mambo said:


> >People theorizing futanari
> 
> NO.
> Let that one slide in hentai only.Mainstream manga doesn't need that one.
> ...


It never seizes to amaze me how people that read manga, the single most diverse kind of media out there, can still be so presumptuous and judging. 
What makes you think having a Futanari character would be any different from having any other gender from a story telling stand-point? You're basically doing what homophobes tried to do towards gay people when they started appearing on TV.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 20, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> It never seizes to amaze me how people that read manga, the single most diverse kind of media out there, can still be so presumptuous and judging.
> What makes you think having a Futanari character would be any different from having any other gender from a story telling stand-point? You're basically doing what homophobes tried to do towards gay people when they started appearing on TV.



The fact that it really does nothing makes it pointless outside of intentional controversy but it sounds like you're flamebaiting him, carry on



PPsycho said:


> In this case, it might be. If Kuromaru was raised to be a boy, despite being female in body. I shouldv'e used the word masculine, but that's what I meant. Lost in translation.



Sex is based on your biology.so she couldn't be "raised" male on a mental standpoint but she could be turned male via magical hijinxes.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Nov 20, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> The fact that it really does nothing makes it pointless outside of intentional controversy but it sounds like you're flamebaiting him, carry on



I'm not flamebaiting him, I'm sighing at the fact that he (...and you...) so casually dismiss Futanari as a gimmick or fetish, when one actually could write a decent story and character around it. For example, how does that person view genders? Kuroumaru already seems to have gender identity issues, it could bring an interesting angle for a character to come from.
How is/will he/she be viewed in society? Wouldn't Futanari technically be a more efficient next step in the evolution of humans? You can get all sorts of interesting interactions between characters with this, not to mention it would genuinely be fairly original for a big-name manga to do, especially since Kuroumaru is a "main" character so far.

Seeing what just* the mention of the possibility *got out of that other dude in this thread, it's evident it would trigger reactions in readers that otherwise don't happen. Topics that people rarely think about or discuss are often the ones that bring about the most serious thought, and having a TrueCompanion character who's a Futa would make for not only a good set-up for comedy, but a potentially honest statement/moral on sexuality.

That, and it would make Kuroumaru an open window of possibility for character development and character interactions with other personalities.

My comparison to homophobes was meant to illustrate that he's basically saying:
/Tantrum/"NO, I'M UNCOMFORTABLE WITH THIS NOTION, TAKE IT AWAY FROM MY MEDIA! "/Tantrum/


----------



## PPsycho (Nov 20, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Sex is based on your biology.so she *couldn't be "raised" male on a mental standpoint *but she could be turned male via magical hijinxes.


Gender studies might disagree with you. A lot of our behavior is based on both the early socialization and/or the culture in which the upbringing takes place. So the fact she is so strongly clinging to the fact that she's a boy might be because of just that.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 20, 2013)

Ignoring the sex talk ()

Where are people putting Touta in the hierarchy of fighting power?

Bottom?

Near the middle?

Same with Kuroumaru.

Who is top tier? (Bar the obvious.)


----------



## MadmanRobz (Nov 20, 2013)

Top tier: Touta
Bottom tier: Yukihime. (Dang it, still wanna write Evangeline!)

Come at me.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 20, 2013)

PPsycho said:


> Gender studies might disagree with you. A lot of our behavior is based on both the early socialization and/or the culture in which the upbringing takes place. So the fact she is so strongly clinging to the fact that she's a boy might be because of just that.



Might? It wouldn't. Gender and sex are not the same thing. Your discussing a current impossibility in our world which is only possible in UQ holder if Kuro was born a female, turned into a male and had to grow up after that change...then swapping back to female. Those would be biology changing not social/mental constructs.


ANYWAYS

Power tiers
1. Lifemaker (bet hes still out there)
2. Negi....(bet hes secretly alive)
3. Alberiro (bet he's secretly alive
4. Eva/ Rakan
5. some giant gap
6. Jimbe
7. Whole bunch of unknown characters we'll meet later
8. Touta
9. Kuro
10. Some demon/oni
11. normal humans.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Nov 20, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> Top tier: Touta
> Bottom tier: Yukihime. (Dang it, still wanna write Evangeline!)
> 
> Come at me.



In character?
Still wrong.
You must take yukihime as an extension of evangeline, and from that extrapolate how much character growth has come along with it. 
Being free from the school hell curse has made her much more even tempered, now she decides to teach, and raise touta to be a g.

Unfortunately, touta is a friggin idiot. it's really quite a shame... Such wasted potential. kuromaru will probably make better use of it. I REALLY hate Touta's work ethic though.
He is so very short sighted that it hurts to read.


----------



## PPsycho (Nov 20, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Might? It wouldn't. Gender and sex are not the same thing. Your discussing a current impossibility in our world which is only possible in UQ holder if Kuro was born a female, turned into a male and had to grow up after that change...then swapping back to female. Those would be biology changing not social/mental constructs.


I think we're having seperate conversations here. I know the differences of sex and gender. What I meant is: her body currently we know is female, so that's her sex, sure, yet she still insists that she's a man. If we put aside the most likely possibilty of a magical body swap, it is possible in both UQ Holder and our own world, that she was raised in a way that imprinted into her a more masculine way of living, a different model than is presented to women as we know. And that's what defines a gender, making her "male" in that psychological aspect, and that aspect alone.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 20, 2013)

PPsycho said:


> I think we're having seperate conversations here. I know the differences of sex and gender. What I meant is: her body currently we know is female, so that's her sex, sure, yet she still insists that she's a man. If we put aside the most likely possibilty of a magical body swap, it is possible in both UQ Holder and our own world, that she was raised in a way that imprinted into her a more masculine way of living, a different model than is presented to women as we know. And that's what defines a gender, making her "male" in that psychological aspect, and that aspect alone.


Im telling you the terminology you use is incorrect
male & female are sex terms.
The gender you are indicating is that she was raised a boy.

Eh there is no way Touta is stronger than Evangeline.
Even end-game Negi + Asuna was still getting trashed by her.
She could probably kill everyone in UQ holder in a hour.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 20, 2013)

Right now, Touta has no chance against Eva.   But he's the Protagonist, and descendant of both Negi and Konoka, so this kid surely has untapped potential that will eventually have him become stronger than Eva.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Nov 20, 2013)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> In character?
> Still wrong.
> You must take yukihime as an extension of evangeline, and from that extrapolate how much character growth has come along with it.
> Being free from the school hell curse has made her much more even tempered, now she decides to teach, and raise touta to be a g.
> ...



I was quite blatantly joking though. No matter what, Evangeline is at the very least *in* the top tier, and I would agree that Touta is, at this point, not much of a character neither in characterization nor in power. He's quite literally the blandest shonen protagonist I have ever seen actually, and I hope he develops into something actually interesting as the story progresses. Admittedly, there's only been about a dozen chapters so there's not much to go on yet, but Negi was genuinely far more serious as a character by this point in Negima.

Touta is fairly bottom-tier ATM, and I actually think he has more of a "one-off character" feel than a protagonist feel.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 20, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> I was quite blatantly joking though. No matter what, Evangeline is at the very least *in* the top tier, and I would agree that Touta is, at this point, not much of a character neither in characterization nor in power. He's quite literally the blandest shonen protagonist I have ever seen actually, and I hope he develops into something actually interesting as the story progresses. Admittedly, there's only been about a dozen chapters so there's not much to go on yet, but Negi was genuinely far more serious as a character by this point in Negima.
> 
> Touta is fairly bottom-tier ATM, and I actually think he has more of a "one-off character" feel than a protagonist feel.



Negi was busy pimping at this stage in the manga


----------



## Mambo (Nov 21, 2013)

Don't worry, it doesn't matter whether kuromaru was a boy or he was transferred into girl's body.
When touta get to smooch her (in future arc), she will realize that it is better being a girl for the rest of the stories. (Why yes, this is AKAMATSU manga after all). 
So again, just accept the fact that she is a girl from now on and move on. 

On topic of power, so the gravity power just raise the swords's weight? Where my blackhole, akamatsu?


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 24, 2013)

here


Chapter 13 raw's up.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Nov 24, 2013)

*ALL OF MY YES, MISORA HAD A KID.* (This probably being either grandkid or great-grandkid.)pek

...Dangit, guess that also sank my MisoraxCocone ship. Such a bittersweet cameo!


----------



## Darth (Nov 24, 2013)

Chapter's out. 

Shame it was only 15 pages though. 

Dat Karin's Splendid Slash.


----------



## Sword Sage (Nov 24, 2013)

I sense a rivalry between Karin and Touta, loved for them going toe to toe later. Karin is jealous as it seems over Yukihime because of her relationship with Touta that they spend time together.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Nov 24, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> I sense a rivalry between Karin and Touta, loved for them going toe to toe later. Karin is jealous as it seems over Yukihime because of her relationship with Touta that they spend time together.



...Uuuuh no offense here, but would you mind rephrasing that into proper English? I'm not sure I understood that correctly...

*Edit:* An observation.
I don't think the mercenary is down. Notice how his lower body seems mechanical, and Karin's slash hit right where it'd connect to his torso. Since she said "No human can harm me," I think he'll get back up next chapter and say he's not human or something similar.


----------



## Mambo (Nov 25, 2013)

Mr. grunts 

Even grunts still can be useful!!!


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 25, 2013)

Poor nameless henchmen...they're fulfilling their job and getting beat down in 1 hit.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 25, 2013)

Chapter's out at MS too!

Some guys wrote in the comments the nun might be a descendent of Misora Kasuga...?

Nice chapter though. Touta has a lot of training to do to get to Karin's level...


----------



## MadmanRobz (Nov 25, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> Chapter's out at MS too!
> 
> Some guys wrote in the comments the nun might be a descendent of Misora Kasuga...?
> 
> Nice chapter though. Touta has a lot of training to do to get to Karin's level...



You're a bit late on the news there, wrote the same thing days ago. :S
(Why do people not read earlier posts in the thread? >.<)


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 25, 2013)

BlueDemon said:


> Chapter's out at MS too!
> 
> Some guys wrote in the comments the nun might be a descendent of Misora Kasuga...?



Yeah, it's interesting.   But something tells me she's not a blood descendant since sisters takes vows of chastity.   Perhaps Misora adopted kids and they took on her last name.  Then they in turn took in orphans and they adopted the name Kasuga?



But I think that's the first time I seen grunts on the good side, protect en mass before.   Good show, Ken.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 26, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> You're a bit late on the news there, wrote the same thing days ago. :S
> (Why do people not read earlier posts in the thread? >.<)



I usually do, but you can sometimes miss some stuff, despite that


----------



## MadmanRobz (Nov 26, 2013)

*cough* IMayBeAHypocritOnThisOne *cough*


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 2, 2013)

Karin got disrobed.  And unless my eyes deceive me, the censors let some stuff get through for once.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 2, 2013)

rajin said:


> *UQ Holder! 14 Raw*
> *Link removed*



Damn.


----------



## Koori (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 2, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> Karin got disrobed.  And unless my eyes deceive me, the censors let some stuff get through for once.



I like the sound of this 


....oh wait, she's got the body of a 13 yr old. Sometimes I'm forgetting that I'm not 13 myself anymore


----------



## Koori (Dec 2, 2013)

That's no way the body of a 13 yr old, it's too developed and curvaceous. She even has breasts.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 2, 2013)

Definitely not the body of a 13 year old.  

Now if she had the body of Yue, then I would be inclined to agree.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Dec 2, 2013)

My sister hit puberty at 9 and had knockers at 12. Karin's body is HARDLY impossible for a 13 year old.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 2, 2013)

All my  at this chapter


Also, MMR, too much info breh.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Dec 2, 2013)

Cromer said:


> Also, MMR, too much info breh.



...Wait _*what?*_
*How?*
I have a sister who hit puberty at 9 is *too much information for you to be moraly comfortable with*... WHAT? I don't even- @_@

*How sensitive are you?*


----------



## Koori (Dec 2, 2013)

Because we don't believe you, that's why 

But it doesn't matter, this is a fictional work, and even if you say said character is 14 years old, if the body doesn't match you can't tell the real age of the characters.

Or would you believe this girl here is 14 yrs old?


----------



## MadmanRobz (Dec 2, 2013)

You do realize that I won't even have to argue that some people hit puberty at 9, right? *That's a factually occurring thing that they even teach in sex ed.* (At least I *hope* you had good enough sex ed to have been taught this.) Besides, I never said she was attractive, just developed. She obviously didn't have the curves but she definitely had bigger breasts at 12 than Karin has in this chapter.

And since when was anyone arguing Karin's age?
If someone gets physically stuck at 13 and still lift a shit ton of weights, they're still gonna develop muscles that you wouldn't see on a normal kid. Same thing with Karin. If she's physically exercising as much as she would need to in order to get an athletic body then, obviously, her young body will shape itself into a more athletic build with time.

I'm not saying she's not obviously designed to be sexy, just saying you shouldn't be so uptight about it.


----------



## Koori (Dec 2, 2013)

Who's uptight? LOL. We are just agreeing Karin's body build by normal standards isn't of a 14-15 year old.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Dec 2, 2013)

...Which is a completely moot point since she *isn't* a normal 14-15 year old, thus there is literally no point in stating or discussing the matter other than expressing disapproval of the portrayal, which *is* what I was calling "being uptight." If the latter is not what you were doing then just disregard my comment.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 3, 2013)

Lol guys, calm down, just didn't really remember her body type that well and I haven't seen the raws yet...besides, age doesn't matter if your partner is "mature" enough


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 3, 2013)

dat Karin 


lel @ 13 y.o.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 4, 2013)

Great chapter.

What surprised me is that a girl became naked publicly and nobody got embarrassed/beaten by said girl or even mentioned that fact. So refreshing after MSN! and just about any other manga where female character get witnessed by male characters in such state.


----------



## Rax (Dec 4, 2013)

She can't be hurt?


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 4, 2013)

MrCinos said:


> Great chapter.
> 
> What surprised me is that a girl became naked publicly and nobody got embarrassed/beaten by said girl or even mentioned that fact. So refreshing after MSN! and just about any other manga where female character get witnessed by male characters in such state.



Yeah, also expected for someone to point that out 



Red Hero said:


> She can't be hurt?



That's one hell of a curse. If it is one, but it would make sense, I think.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Dec 8, 2013)

Oi oi man, keep that stuff in spoiler tags until the translated version is out.


----------



## Laillo (Dec 8, 2013)

Seems like an amazing chapter. For sure. I will catch up soon.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 8, 2013)

I wonder how well this manga is doing with the general readers in Japan..


----------



## blueblip (Dec 8, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hmm...

Guy in the raw is wearing the clothes Touta wears on all the cover and promotional art. Marked for death already?[/quote]


----------



## rajin (Dec 9, 2013)

*UQ Holder! 15 Japanese Raw*

*6*


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 9, 2013)

when will the translation come out usually?


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 10, 2013)

Link removed


It's out. Fucking love Kaito already


----------



## 8 (Dec 10, 2013)

^he seems cool. i wonder if he'll be a major character.


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 10, 2013)

I hope.  he kinda reminds me of kotaro


----------



## Laillo (Dec 10, 2013)

The series has a very good built so far. Better than the prequel (Negima).

Jinbei and now Kaito are somewhat the only interesting characters so far.

As for Touta, kid is much better main than Negi. The fact that he has hot blooded genes it makes him automatically better than the wimp Negi koon.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 10, 2013)

Masters, masters everywhere! I wonder if this is a mole 
But yeah, that guy is cool!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 10, 2013)

dat    soru


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 10, 2013)

liked the chapter, Touta wins in everything except in what he is supposed to win.

Wonder if this guy with teach him everything related to the control he needs or only the instant movement.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Dec 10, 2013)

Laillo said:


> *As for Touta, kid is much better main than Negi.*





Laillo said:


> *kid is much better main than Negi.*





Laillo said:


> *much better main than Negi.*







Is anyone else thinking Kaito could be related to Rakan? His body-type and overall design is very similar, and it feels like he has a bit of the attitude.


----------



## McSlobs (Dec 10, 2013)

Good chapter. I wonder if Kaito is really an immortal but hiding it


----------



## Rax (Dec 10, 2013)

MadmanRobz said:


> Is anyone else thinking Kaito could be related to Rakan? His body-type and overall design is very similar, and it feels like he has a bit of the attitude.



Touta > Negi


----------



## PPsycho (Dec 11, 2013)

New guy is cool. I wonder if he's just a random passer-by, or is he maybe in league with the immortal hunters, not yet realizing that Touta is one of his targets?


----------



## OS (Dec 11, 2013)

I just want it to be proven that kuro is a girl.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 11, 2013)

OS, do you like UQ Holder so far ?


----------



## Cromer (Dec 11, 2013)

Man Karin is top-heavy in a suit 


And the current cast is almost hilariously OP compared to early Negima.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2013)

Cromer said:


> _*Man Karin is top-heavy in a suit*_
> 
> 
> And the current cast is almost hilariously OP compared to early Negima.



Now that the cat(s) is out of the bag, he can stress it, I guess


----------



## Rax (Dec 11, 2013)

Of course he does, Flutter! :ignoramus


----------



## OS (Dec 11, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> OS, do you like UQ Holder so far ?



Yes, it's nothing like Negima typically so it's readable.


----------



## Rax (Dec 11, 2013)

That's cause Negima took a long ass time to get to a plot and not just ways to strip 15 year old girls every week


----------



## MadmanRobz (Dec 12, 2013)

I disapprove of the Negima hatin' going on. Don't make me slap y'all~


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 14, 2013)

Are we getting a new chapter this week? Because I haven't seen new spoilers yet.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 14, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Are we getting a new chapter this week? Because I haven't seen new spoilers yet.



Sure hope we do.. I want to read more of it, curious which direction it is going to take


----------



## Mambo (Dec 16, 2013)

>100m 4 seconds

Nope
Chapter 1 negi will kick his ass with just 1 finger


----------



## MysticBlade (Dec 22, 2013)

soooo, no new chapter?


----------



## Rax (Dec 22, 2013)

mambo said:


> >100m 4 seconds
> 
> Nope
> Chapter 1 negi will kick his ass with just 1 finger



Chapter 1 Negi has Combat feats?


----------



## Cromer (Dec 22, 2013)

Chapter 1 Negi has stripping feats


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 22, 2013)

when is it out ?


----------



## Rax (Dec 22, 2013)

Apparently not, Flutter.


----------



## Mambo (Dec 22, 2013)

But why the setting is japan again? 

We get earth, venus and mars (possibly jupiter's moons, too), and the setting still in freaking japan? Can it at least be in istanbul or something?


----------



## stream (Dec 22, 2013)

Yeah, I also keep wondering why there's never a comic where Batman is Italian


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 22, 2013)

mambo said:


> >100m 4 seconds
> 
> Nope
> Chapter 1 negi will kick his ass with just 1 finger



I believe that was without using instant movement. Which btw is something that Negi didn't learn until the Mahora Festival Arc, about 60-80 chapters into Negima. Touta learned it after only a couple of chapters.


On another note, I'm hoping that Kotaro shows up and teaches Touta some techniques. He could be like Rakan 2.0.

Actually, scratch that, I hope that all surviving members of Ala Alba show up eventually.


----------



## Mambo (Dec 22, 2013)

Mega Ultra Chicken said:


> I believe that was without using instant movement. Which btw is something that Negi didn't learn until the Mahora Festival Arc, about 60-80 chapters into Negima. Touta learned it after only a couple of chapters.



But negi without instant movement fought and won against 1 % eva using jovis tempestas fulguriens. The same chapter 1 negi because he didn't get any upgrade until eva and ku fei took him as their student.


----------



## Rax (Dec 22, 2013)

Mega Ultra Chicken said:


> I believe that was without using instant movement. Which btw is something that Negi didn't learn until the Mahora Festival Arc, about 60-80 chapters into Negima. Touta learned it after only a couple of chapters.
> 
> 
> On another note, I'm hoping that Kotaro shows up and teaches Touta some techniques. He could be like Rakan 2.0.
> ...



Mega Ultra Chicken?!


----------



## Mambo (Dec 23, 2013)

The characters so far are not as intriguing as negima's. It's because the 3 protagonist we have so far (touta,kuromaru,karin) have "the straight guy" personality.

The team in negima however, was more balanced. Half of the ala alba members: Negi, Kotarou,Nodoka, Asuna. Setsuna, Chachamaru,Ku Fei were "straight guy" but the other half: Yue, Haruna,Chisame, Konoka, Kaede, Chamo have "the punchline deliverer" "the deadpan snarker" "the genre savvy guy" personality. 

The genre savvy guy is more fun to be read than the straight guy.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 23, 2013)

mambo said:


> The characters so far are not as intriguing as negima's. It's because the 3 protagonist we have so far (touta,kuromaru,karin) have "the straight guy" personality.
> 
> The team in negima however, was more balanced. Half of the ala alba members: Negi, Kotarou,Nodoka, Asuna. Setsuna, Chachamaru,Ku Fei were "straight guy" but the other half: Yue, Haruna,Chisame, Konoka,Kaede, Chamo have "the punchline deliverer" "the deadpan snarker" "the genre savvy guy" personality.
> 
> The genre savvy guy is more fun to be read than the straight guy.



Yeah... For all the problems Negima did have, it at least had a nice cast.
The cast in this however are generic as shit and just your average shonen cast cliches.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 24, 2013)

Ah well, it's still early, only 16 chapters so far. So it can improve. Besides, it still isn't that clear what direction the author wants to take, perhaps a bit darker than Negima, with less comedy?
Though I agree the cast so far is rather shallow and there is a lack of chemistry between them. Though that could change fast enough I guess. Still, the story so far seems to lack a real plot line.


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 24, 2013)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Ah well, it's still early, only 16 chapters so far. So it can improve. Besides, it still isn't that clear what direction the author wants to take, perhaps a bit darker than Negima, with less comedy?
> Though I agree the cast so far is rather shallow and there is a lack of chemistry between them. Though that could change fast enough I guess. Still, the story so far seems to lack a real plot line.



The only chemistry so we had were Yukihime and Touta that they shared a unique bond during the first chapter that was a dark moment.

Like you said its still early, we have yet to learn more about Touta's parents murderer, I doubt it will be few chapters later.


----------



## Araragi (Dec 24, 2013)

Translated: Link removed


----------



## Darth (Dec 24, 2013)

Androgynous huh?

Choose their own gender at the age of 16 huh?

WELP. 

THIS IS NEW.


----------



## MysticBlade (Dec 24, 2013)

pretty cool chapter, things are looking good for this series.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 24, 2013)

So Kaito is part dog demon?

Kotaro's son or grandson maybe?


----------



## OS (Dec 24, 2013)

People act like Negima characters were in anyway deep. Especially 16 chapters in it was probably still a panty shot-harem series.







Darth said:


> Androgynous huh?
> 
> Choose their own gender at the age of 16 huh?
> 
> ...



Leave it to Ken to challenge the norm. I wonder how long is the wait before "The Decision"

It would probably choose male for some weird twist.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 24, 2013)

Its like he has introduced a tranny/homo in a way that doesn't feel like forced shock value horse shit nor creepy in the way Pedro is in Kohinata

Give Ken an Oscar he's come far from Love Hina. Wonder what it picks. Choosing female just for Touta would be super short sighted. But he.can collect Alimoney


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 24, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> People act like Negima characters were in anyway deep. Especially 16 chapters in it was probably still a panty shot-harem series.
> 
> 
> Leave it to Ken to challenge the norm. I wonder how long is the wait before "The Decision"
> ...



They weren't deep by any means (Hell, Akamatsu isn't a good enough writer to create anything remotely close to deep) but they at least had some soul to them. In this however it feels like intentionally trying to create something as generic as possible, all of the characters look like something out of a "How to draw manga" book down from the designs, all the way to the personalities and motivations. I'm probably just going to drop the series. I mean after all, the only real thing Negima had going for it was that it was a generic battle shonen with a twist, this however is just a generic battle shonen with absolutely nothing to set it apart.


----------



## OS (Dec 24, 2013)

You're still judging something that's only had 16 chapters and if anything s slightly above average. He's giving you a feel for what the world is now since it's the same world from Negima. And lolwut? I'd rather see Ken's art more than most shounen art designs from now. It's better than his Early Negima Love Hina phase where they looked like they had down syndrome.


----------



## blueblip (Dec 24, 2013)

Give it time. Like others said, we're only 16 chapters in, and the main plot has yet to start. Though Negima did do better in that department. I mean, the beginning was all the perv stuff, but mixed in there were also 'intro' chapters for Negi's students, which did flesh them out. We've yet to see that.

Still, I'd give it some more time. Ken seems to be taking a while to get to the plot, so it's a case of wait and see at this point.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 24, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> You're still judging something that's only had 16 chapters and if anything s slightly above average. He's giving you a feel for what the world is now since it's the same world from Negima. And lolwut? I'd rather see Ken's art more than most shounen art designs from now. It's better than his Early Negima Love Hina phase where they looked like they had down syndrome.



Slightly above average? Kiddo, have you only read like 3 manga in your entire life? The series is average and generic to a fault.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 24, 2013)

Well, fuck that. I think I'm gonna put this down for awhile. The whole gender guessing game and the new revelation about "it" really soured me.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 24, 2013)

Wasn't the revelation about Kuro heart not in swordsmanship and jealousy to Touta be a big problem shortly/much later?


----------



## Mambo (Dec 24, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> People act like Negima characters were in anyway deep. Especially 16 chapters in it was probably still a panty shot-harem series.



In which part of my post is i talk about DEEPNESS of characters?  
Everyone know if you want to find DEEP character just read seinen 

I talked about character's interaction being fun to be read. And since i am not fan of typical standard average shounen ( ) so i find cast that full of genre-savvy, deadpan snarkers characters are more fun to be read than typical straight-guy "i don't even know i am in shounen battle manga" characters 

Just like over-the-top characters. I find Jojolion is boring because is not over-the-top like early Jojo


----------



## Mambo (Dec 24, 2013)

So setsuna marrying konoka after chose to become a boy in 16th birthday? 
Akamatsu TROLLED the LGBT club.

bama


----------



## Xelloss (Dec 24, 2013)

Well if you can't tolerate others opinion ignore it here or use the feature, cleaning a bit.


----------



## Xelloss (Dec 24, 2013)

Honestly if you two have a issue use vm or pm any more of this and I would handle xmas bans for free.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 24, 2013)

mambo said:


> So setsuna marrying konoka after chose to become a boy in 16th birthday?
> Akamatsu TROLLED the LGBT club.
> 
> bama



Well, Setsuna did have boobs... Might've been an illusion though


----------



## MadmanRobz (Dec 24, 2013)

Alright then.

1: Does anyone know off the top of their head if Kuroumaru's clan has been mentioned before in the Negiverse or if it's new?
2: Does anyone else think it'd be interesting if Kuro discarded shnimei-ryu and picked up another fighting style as a twist?
3: I'm getting KonoSetsu vibes from Touta and Kuroumaru, anyone else?

Am I still offensive, Xelloss-sama?


----------



## Rax (Dec 24, 2013)

So not really a trap, but more of a Wall? 

How old is Kuro right now?


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 24, 2013)

probably Touta?s age


----------



## Mambo (Dec 24, 2013)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Well, Setsuna did have boobs... Might've been an illusion though



Maybe setsuna took the third option, become futanari?


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 29, 2013)

BECOME BOTH! 
Touta's in for some good times 

So, that guy was a werewolf? I wonder how our trio will fare against them, seems like they'll need some backup.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 2, 2014)

less flashy version


Raw:


*Spoiler*: __ 



OH SHIT THIS SHIT IS GETTING SERIOUS.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 2, 2014)

[sp]Woah, shit is getting real as in really real. Still...dude, you just not attack Karin when she is getting a shower I enjoyed the panels though....[/sp]


----------



## Rax (Jan 2, 2014)

Ufufufufufufu


----------



## stream (Jan 2, 2014)

I can see it becoming a real pain that everybody fighting in these series is an immortal. 

Basically, I can't wait to see the other guy getting trashed, but he's always going to just keep coming back like an energizer bunny.

At this rate, I'm going to repeat "jeez, why won't you die already" it might as well become the (fitting) subtitle of the series.


----------



## Mambo (Jan 2, 2014)

Dammit, when the hell ISSDA plot will start?

Space exploration better than naked girl fighting in bathroom


----------



## Markness (Jan 3, 2014)

Looks like Akamatsu took some ques from Ender's Game in the second half of the chapter. 
Seeing the gun getting shoved in Karin's mouth looked pretty uncomfortable. You can almost taste how it would be like. Yuck! 

Kaito's werewolf form in the last page of the previous chapter looked like Gallon/Jon Talbain from Darkstalkers. I wonder if he'll fight like him as well? m


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 10, 2014)

The chapter is now out!~ a good chapter if I say so myself


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 10, 2014)

So, the guy isn't even in charge and he's able to go toe-to-toe with Karin? Still, she is pretty op so unless he's got some real anti immortal magic he can't defeat her. Can't wait to see the others in action..


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 12, 2014)

What the... raws for chapter 18 before the translated chapter 17 is out? The hell?


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 12, 2014)

It was out for some time now: Akame ga Kiru 45


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 12, 2014)

How come I haven't seen that *anywhere* else?


----------



## OS (Jan 12, 2014)

You're not the only one. My RSS didn't get anything from it.


----------



## Rax (Jan 12, 2014)

Reading now


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 12, 2014)

That was pretty good actually. I kinda felt a bit like I was reading Negima again. Just slightly, and I got no clue why, but that's gotta count for something right?
So apparently, Karin has some kind of history with Misora. Any ideas?


----------



## rajin (Jan 13, 2014)

*UQ Holder! 18 Raw: 2 Double Pages Joined.*

*Akame ga Kiru 45*


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 13, 2014)

Was looking for chapter 17 too, thanks!!

Now that was nice battle  Fanservice in both ways, lol.
And it's funny how she only added "...pervert" at the end xD Probably because he wanted her to give him more


----------



## blueblip (Jan 14, 2014)

Chapter 17: Nice warm up chapter to break in the first (I'm assuming) main plot related arc. That mercenary guy is pretty damn awesome, especially with the inside head shot he gave Karin.

Chapter 18: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like Touta is out for the count with some sort of anti-immortal type of magic or attack. On top of that, Kuromaru looks like its boned completely; two obviously powerful enemies and a horde of their fodder. Love the designs of the werewolf/beastman and enemy sword-guy.

Anyone think Eva is going to have a little action this arc?


----------



## MysticBlade (Jan 14, 2014)

i don't mind the karin fan service but lets not go too far ken, other than that, great chapter. 

so basically, you can't kill karin? she can fell pain but can't get harm or die?


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 14, 2014)

There is no such thing as taking fanservice "too far" Mystic, you silly person you.


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 15, 2014)

Chapter 18


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 15, 2014)

If only he knew that instead of "Faster than Kaito" he should be saying "Kaito became faster" guess  Touta will be the one to take kaito head-on


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 15, 2014)

If he manages to snap out of his exorcism, or whatever that was. So far the enemies seem way out of Touta's and co. league, so without an intervention of someone higher up I don't see how can they win.

But then again, immortality is pretty OP, so who knows. And Touta isn't a simple vampire, he's the strongest kind, so maybe freeing himself from the spell will be possible.

Also, the swordsman is blind? Interesting.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 15, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> There is no such thing as taking fanservice "too far" Mystic, you silly person you.



Word 



PPsycho said:


> If he manages to snap out of his exorcism, or whatever that was. So far the enemies seem way out of Touta's and co. league, so without an intervention of someone higher up I don't see how can they win.
> 
> But then again, immortality is pretty OP, so who knows. And Touta isn't a simple vampire, he's the strongest kind, so maybe freeing himself from the spell will be possible.
> 
> Also, the swordsman is blind? Interesting.



Yeah, I wonder if we'll have a high ranking member show up and clean things up. And I also hope Touta somehow gets out and fights Kaito for a bit.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jan 15, 2014)

How does this manga compare to negima?


----------



## OS (Jan 15, 2014)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> How does this manga compare to negima?



It's a sequel?




btw it's a shame the werewolf looks like a furry.


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 15, 2014)

I wonder if we'll see some creative fighting styles soon, so far it's pure martial arts. I remember being very impressed with Takahata's iaijutsu, when he used fists and pockets instead of a sword and a sheath, or Mana's no-weapon, coin-flipping gungslinger style.

And I miss the incantantions  We need some real magic users to join the story, not those app-using impostors.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 15, 2014)

I believe he meant "how good/bad/consistent is it compared to Negima."

To which I say; as a stand alone manga, it's a great deal inferior to Negima, though that doesn't say much since pretty much 99.8% of all manga on the planet earn the same label.

Still, it's an above average shonen with Akamatsu's amazing art work, humor and story telling. Since he tends to regularly take a billion clich?s and twist them slightly into something either original or hilarious, it ends up being a weird paradox that is simultaneously both clich? and original for the same reasons.

In *comparison* to Negima, it's nothing special at all, but as a *sequel* to Negima, it's good enough to follow. As a *stand alone story*, it's still very good if one has even the slightest, miniscule interest in shonen, and even if not, the art work and Akamatsu's style probably makes it above average even if one doesn't appreciate the genre.



PPsycho said:


> And I miss the incantantions  We need some real magic users to join the story, not those app-using impostors.


Annoyingly enough, it seems the major translators this time around plan on translating the techniques into English rather than just write them in Japanese and have a translation note on the side.


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 15, 2014)

It's way, waaay too early to compare the two though. I think we can trust Akamatsu that - if only he wants to and is allowed to - he can provide us with another epic storyline.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jan 16, 2014)

^ so far the style of UQ seems rather different. Still, Negima had much more of the plot established at this number of chapters. UQ seems a little unfocussed so far; at least I still don't have a clue what the plot is about - at best something vague about the tower/lift to mars?


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 16, 2014)

The only thing estabilished was the fact that Negi wanted to find his father, which was his goal from the very begining and his job as a teacher - which was still a part of it's harem/romance/comedy theme, and the manga really kicked in when it pushed towards the action. The first major arc in Negima arguably was the Kyoto arc, and it's true essence was the Mahora festival and the Magic World.

I say give UQ holder time to reach 50-100 chapters(provided it will be running a similiar time to Negima), and then it will be fair to compare the two.


----------



## Mambo (Jan 16, 2014)

All new characters so far are fucking boring. 

Unless new character arrive, or eva back ramp up the fun again, the first long arc will be a fucking snorefest.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 16, 2014)

Negima's plot wasn't as focused at this point. It wasn't until the Kyoto arc really that the real focus showed up. Before it was pretty much "introducing most of the cast" then it was bringing in the more important people. So given it's unfocused (and not focusing on ecchi as much) it may seem boring. However it's going at a decent pace. This would actually be about the feel of... Early Kyoto arc in terms of how this may end? So like someone else said, give it until chapter 50-100 assuming it runs as long as negima, to compare


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 18, 2014)

Wow, these guys don't fuck around, attacking together relentlessly. Brutal.


----------



## OS (Jan 18, 2014)

Based chapter. Fuck all the haters.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 18, 2014)

shitstomped, been  while since i saw such a one sided beating.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 18, 2014)

Tout is still out of commission, how will he help lol


----------



## OS (Jan 18, 2014)

luffy no haki said:


> shitstomped, been  while since i saw such a one sided beating.



Too bad you missed what i did to your mom last night


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 18, 2014)

Being immortal sure gives you free license for a rapestomp.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 18, 2014)

Original Sin said:


> Too bad you missed what i did to your mom last night



You're beating people's moms? :amazed

Poor Kuromaru, he got halved  This should be Touta's cue to getting the hell out of that spell.


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 18, 2014)

And some people said being immortal would take all the drama away. You were saying?


----------



## Rax (Jan 18, 2014)

Eva will show up.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 19, 2014)

Red Hero said:


> Eva will show up.



But that would be overkill. I think one of her top brass will show up (not that that won't be an overkill xD).But I wouldn't say no to seeing her in action!


----------



## Sword Sage (Jan 19, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> And some people said being immortal would take all the drama away. You were saying?



Its like I said there are lot of things worst than death, when immortality having such suffering pain and misery for all eternity is hell on earth.


----------



## Darth (Jan 20, 2014)

The concept of an "Immortal Hunter" is pretty strange to me. Why would you hunt Immortals in the first place? And seeing as they've lived hundreds/thousands of years, how could you possible kill them? Seems like they'd be pretty tough to kill unless you killed one shortly after they became immortal.


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 20, 2014)

Well it was stated at the begining of the manga, immortality means eternal life, and not necessarily invincibility, which means they can be killed. As for the reason - probably because they are basically not humans but monsters? Kinda racist, but there you have it. 

Another option, more plausible in this case is that it's just a name to show that they possess the means and skills to fight them fairly and can be used as mercenaries to do so if immortals are in the way of their employer, no matter the reason. Kaito did something that affects vampires, they also know that they need to end the fight quickly because the regeneration can be a pain in the ass in the long run.


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 26, 2014)

Poor guy. He just lost any possibility to have a son or a daughter


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 26, 2014)

Don't fuck with Karin 

I can tell that Akamatsu is having tons of fun drawing those battle scenes


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 26, 2014)

Not even the most badass is immune to that, Good way Karin, it even hurt me.


----------



## stream (Jan 26, 2014)

Her big punch was named "holy fist". I'm curious if this is just a generic name or an indication of what type of immortal Karin is.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jan 26, 2014)

Looked a lot like Negi's technique..


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 26, 2014)

Guys, for fucks sake, discuss the raw in spoilers!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hell yeah, that fuy fucking deserved that. Why didn't she kill him off for good? He's sure to make more trouble in the future - or he'll become an ally 
I swear, if those guys hurt that kiddo


----------



## Markness (Jan 27, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Guys, for fucks sake, discuss the raw in spoilers!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Agreed. I also like how she didn't just stop with the Negi Cherry Blossom Fist-like punch but also Chun-Li'ed him for good measure. Akamatsu's really good at incorporating clever techniques in his fights. The way he draws strikes and impacts also have a certain "ouch" factor to them, especially after what we saw Kaito do to Touta and Kuroumaru.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 27, 2014)

"Come at me bro"  

Other than that, it's great to get some background on Karin. And if she's that old, than she really should be really powerful (4th in the hierarchy? Nice). So, her "curse" is love and she's a holy power user. That shadow guy had the worst possible matchup 
And it looks like Eva took her with her back then, doesn't it?

I really wanted to say that the drawings are really brutal. Was Negima just as brutal? Don't really remember anymore (but I would say yeah )

Oh, and she's going out only with that towel


----------



## Ababu (Jan 27, 2014)

ohk.. .so it's karin against the duo now..... why do I get the feeling that somehow touta is gonna end-up saving even her...


----------



## Markness (Jan 27, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> "Come at me bro"
> 
> Other than that, it's great to get some background on Karin. And if she's that old, than she really should be really powerful (4th in the hierarchy? Nice). So, her "curse" is love and she's a holy power user. That shadow guy had the worst possible matchup
> And it looks like Eva took her with her back then, doesn't it?
> ...



Yeah, I'm wondering if that's Akamatsu's writing or the translator's. 

I need to re-read Negima but I do remember Chachamaru getting halved like Kuroumaru and Negi got impaled by Tertium's Stone Spear so both it and UQ Holder have nasty moments.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 27, 2014)

Esomark said:


> Yeah, I'm wondering if that's Akamatsu's writing or the translator's.
> 
> I need to re-read Negima but I do remember Chachamaru getting halved like Kuroumaru and Negi got impaled by Tertium's Stone Spear so both it and UQ Holder have nasty moments.



Probably the translator's, MS is know for doing this. Sometimes it's fun, but this time it really didn't match the atmosphere.

Well, it probably didn't happen so early in the manga anyway. And with (probably) all of the (future) main cast being immortal, I expect to see more "disturbing" stuff.


----------



## OS (Jan 27, 2014)

Feel bad for whoever dropped this.


----------



## Rax (Jan 27, 2014)

What happened to your name?


----------



## OS (Jan 27, 2014)

People call me OS anyway so it's accurate.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 28, 2014)

...Who are you?


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 28, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> ...Who are you?



No really, who is that? That's one thing I dislike about NF: people changing their nicks so often I don't even know who they are anymore. And their sets don't really help, because they're changed even more often


----------



## OS (Jan 28, 2014)

Original Sin


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 28, 2014)

...I feel like I know who that is... 



BlueDemon said:


> No really, who is that? That's one thing I dislike about NF: people changing their nicks so often I don't even know who they are anymore. And their sets don't really help, because they're changed even more often



Which is why I never change either of them!


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 28, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> ...I feel like I know who that is...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why I never change either of them!



Yeah, looks like we two are old school 



OS said:


> Original Sin



Now, that sounds more familiar. I think =D


----------



## MadmanRobz (Feb 2, 2014)

New chapter's out.
*Holy balls is that Magia Erebia!?*


----------



## OS (Feb 2, 2014)

post links scrub.


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 2, 2014)

Meh, I will do it myself.

Ch.200 Akari Fantasy chapter


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 2, 2014)

Oh how I love these action pannels 

What happened was easy to predict, however I'm interested in the explanation of Touta's new power. I expected a simple force of will, or some Shinso resistance coming into play, not some newly awakened power.

By the way, shouldn't the shadow puppets have stopped moving by know? Their master is down after all.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 2, 2014)

Nice to get some background info on all that, but those shitty elites should have stayed on Mars, geeze.



MadmanRobz said:


> New chapter's out.
> *Holy balls is that Magia Erebia!?*



Pre-implanted super-app? 
Is that shit hereditary, or what? Can't wait for an explanation.



PPsycho said:


> By the way, shouldn't the shadow puppets have stopped moving by know? Their master is down after all.



Could be it was shown what happened just at the moment that guy got fucked up. Or there was a fail-sage built into them and reinforcements will come in anyway.


----------



## Darth (Feb 2, 2014)

those black gauntlets Touta has remind me of Jin's Gauntlets from Tekken.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Feb 2, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Is that shit hereditary, or what? Can't wait for an explanation.



If so then Touta just took a shortcut to the second highest Power tier in the known Negima verse. Shit, there were *exactly* three beings that could overpower a proficient user after mastery back in the day, and the arguably *weakest* of those three was *God himself.* 

I'm hoping this is super limited or something, Touta's no where _near_ worthy of that kinda power yet. It took Negi basically all of Negima, a megaton of character development and multiple battles with literally the most powerful beings in creation to gain and temper it, whereas Touta is still almost a plank of wood.
This is like if Gotenks gained SSJ3 at the age of 6 by doing basically nothing even though it took Goku-...wait...


----------



## OS (Feb 2, 2014)

I wanted the kid to die


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 3, 2014)

most likely that cross thingy had something to do with this new power awakened, probably Touta was gonna get it anyway and the attack just accelerated the process.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 3, 2014)

How the fuck does he have Magia erebrea.

That is one of the most powerful dark techniques we were told back in Negima...how the fuck does Touta have it. Not to mention that shit nearly curropted Negi's soul how the hell is Touta functioning...
Akamatsu what the fuck are you doing to me.
On a serious level the power creep in this manga is faaaaast.
A shortcut to power? That's exactly what it was for Negi if Touta has it now he's going to be Kotorau level in 4 chapters.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 3, 2014)

who knows? I never got past chapter 10 in negima but by what I think i saw in the ovas  I kinda got the power level at certain point of the story.

Now, Nothing says it has the same amount power plus who knows if Akamatsu is thinking about making the power level in this verse even above negima


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 3, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> If so then Touta just took a shortcut to the second highest Power tier in the known Negima verse. _Shit, there were *exactly* three beings that could overpower a proficient user after mastery back in the day, and the arguably *weakest* of those three was *God himself.*
> _
> I'm hoping this is super limited or something, Touta's no where _near_ worthy of that kinda power yet. It took Negi basically all of Negima, a megaton of character development and multiple battles with literally the most powerful beings in creation to gain and temper it, whereas Touta is still almost a plank of wood.
> This is like if Gotenks gained SSJ3 at the age of 6 by doing basically nothing even though it took Goku-...wait...



Haha, don't get mad just yet, wait for an explanation 

And what the hell do you mean with the sentence I put in italics? When was that stated?



OS said:


> I wanted the kid to die


----------



## MadmanRobz (Feb 3, 2014)

...I cant't tell which sentence that is due to quotes putting *everything* in italics...


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 3, 2014)

ensoriki said:


> How the fuck does he have Magia erebrea.
> 
> That is one of the most powerful dark techniques we were told back in Negima...how the fuck does Touta have it. Not to mention that shit nearly curropted Negi's soul how the hell is Touta functioning...
> Akamatsu what the fuck are you doing to me.
> ...



I'm sure we will learn this in the upcoming chapters.

But my guess is that Magica Erebrea is a Vampire skill and if non Vampires learn it, it's harmful to their souls.  So that's probably why Touta will be able to use it.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 3, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> ...I cant't tell which sentence that is due to quotes putting *everything* in italics...



 (epic fail) (though, if you quoted it you would have seen the tags )

I meant this:


> Shit, there were *exactly* three beings that could overpower a proficient user after mastery back in the day, and the arguably *weakest* of those three was *God himself.*


----------



## stream (Feb 3, 2014)

I have to say I don't really like how powerful the fights are growing. Maybe Ken Akamatsu feels readers will be bored if he starts with low-level fights, but I'd rather have a slow progression.

I mean, it was _awesome_ to see Chachamaru pulling out a _*freaking orbit laser cannon*_, but it was right at the end of the series. I feel like the fireworks are showing up too early.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 3, 2014)

Power scaling might go out of control indeed.. but we don'tknow what the author is planning, so perhaps we dont need to be afraid.. still, these kinds of techniques so early in the series is quite surprising


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 3, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Power scaling might go out of control indeed.. but we don'tknow what the author is planning, so perhaps we dont need to be afraid.. still, these kinds of techniques so early in the series is quite surprising



It maybe a big surprise that Touta gained a new power early, but who knows what Ken has been planning.

The Arms maybe just a prototype for Touta's full potential.

I have no doubt his sword will upgrade as well.


----------



## wowfel (Feb 3, 2014)

How did he get that arm power up?


----------



## MadmanRobz (Feb 3, 2014)

Tyrannos said:


> I'm sure we will learn this in the upcoming chapters.
> 
> But my guess is that Magica Erebrea is a Vampire skill and if non Vampires learn it, it's harmful to their souls.  So that's probably why Touta will be able to use it.



Magia Erebia was a magic specifically developed by Evangeline, the greatest vampire ever to exist as far as we know. *And she could never master it.* Heck, Rakan himself, *whose hobby is literally to break basically all established laws of existence in the Negima universe*, nearly died from trying it. _That's the guy who punched lightning in the face._



BlueDemon said:


> (epic fail) (though, if you quoted it you would have seen the tags )
> I meant this:


Ah, that. In hindsight, I should've said 4.
What I mean is that Fate, who as far as we can tell became an above-average Averuncus, could only *tie* with Negi after he integrated Magia Erebia into himself. As far as we know, only Evangeline, Nagi, The Lifemaker and Asuna could no-sell someone who's mastered it entirely like Negi did.
The fact that Touta now supposedly has some form of variation of it means that his potential power level this early on basically puts him above even legendary god beasts, just short of the God Tier with LM and Eva.



wowfel said:


> How did he get that arm power up?



Been thinking about this for a while.

At the end of Negima, Negi was *explicitly stated* to have fused with his Magia Erebia and become a supernatural kind of being in the same sense as Evangeline. (Since she's a supernatural vampire.)
That means that Magia Erebia probably became an integrated part of his body, so he was basically not fully human after that. It makes sense that Touta, since he's Negi's descendant, would inherit a mutation of that, since he is, by extension, derived from that supernatural, magical flesh and energy.

To be perfectly honest, it makes a whole lot of sense, the problem really is the power levels we're wonking around with so early on.
Dangit Akamatsu, don't make me question your decisions!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 3, 2014)

So Touta doesn't even need to work for it coz he has good genes?

Meh.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Feb 3, 2014)

Not necessarily so. The genes may be what makes it possible to begin with, but he'll probably still need to work his ass off to get anywhere near mastering it. Akamatsu really good at lampshading. 
Negi himself directly admitted that even though he went through hell to get stronger, he did take a massive shortcut compared to what the other super powerful beings around him had to do, and he could only really do so because he was incredibly intelligent and creative.

I reckon Touta'll either have to train his balls off, or he'll master it quickly and segway into a gag about how he shouldn't be able to do that to begin with, a la Rakan himself.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 3, 2014)

Touta seems like too much of a doofus to understand how to get better or be creative and he's a poor trainer atm


----------



## MadmanRobz (Feb 3, 2014)

The "creative" aspect of "getting stronger" in Negi's case was how to *get* the power to begin with. He basically mixed magics, played around with delayed incantations etc. until he successfully got a working version of Magia Erebia. Once had had it working, it was more of a personal journey that decided whether or not he'd die or master it.
Since Touta seems to have the ability to use it innately due to his heritage, all he should really need to power up is either to cast powerful offensive spells on himself or have others' hit him with theirs.
Basically: He currently has the *potential* to screw over the power levels completely, but on the flip side he also hasn't broken them yet. It's all down to how Akamatsu handles this.

*Have faith in Kub-I mean Akamatsu.*


----------



## Darth (Feb 3, 2014)

Lets keep in mind that the manga is centered around Immortal beings. So the power levels in UQ Holder will most probably surpass those in Negima, which were kinda ridiculous to begin with lol..

The real question is, will NegiTouta ever find his father?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Feb 3, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> New chapter's out.
> *Holy balls is that Magia Erebia!?*



Seems to be some form of it, yea.



BlueDemon said:


> Pre-implanted super-app?
> Is that shit hereditary, or what? Can't wait for an explanation.




Actually, in all likelyhood, it's likely that it's hereditary.


I mean, Chao had Magia Erebia-esque runes all over her body. I even made a thread about it in the old manga of the month.

Chao's Magia Erebia looking runes. They even had the ability to channel Magic through her body, similar to Megia Erebia's Magic Absorption.

*Spoiler*: _Chao's runes_ 










Tyrannos said:


> I'm sure we will learn this in the upcoming chapters.
> 
> But my guess is that Magica Erebrea is a Vampire skill and if non Vampires learn it, it's harmful to their souls.  So that's probably why Touta will be able to use it.



Seeing as how Eva had no problem using it, and that it was a skill developed for non-humans to begin with, this is very likely.



Darth said:


> The real question is, will NegiTouta ever find his father?



You mean Grandfather .


----------



## MadmanRobz (Feb 3, 2014)

...God job completely skipping every single post I made after that first quote...


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 3, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> Magia Erebia was a magic specifically developed by Evangeline, the greatest vampire ever to exist as far as we know. *And she could never master it.* Heck, Rakan himself, *whose hobby is literally to break basically all established laws of existence in the Negima universe*, nearly died from trying it. _That's the guy who punched lightning in the face._



You make like that's an absolute.   Ken brought it up, so obviously what you just said is only in the truth of Negima. 

He's obviously going to go further into the mechanics that explains things further.



Darth said:


> The real question is, will NegiTouta ever find his father?



I'm pretty sure he's dead.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Feb 3, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> ...God job completely skipping every single post I made after that first quote...



Are you really upset about it? I just quoted all the posts that interested me.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 3, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> ...God job completely skipping every single post I made after that first quote...



Aww, don't be sad, I read all your posts 
And I got the gist of what you meant, I was just confused cuz you mentioned God and I didn't remember him playing a role in the manga (you mean Livemaker, don't you?).
And I forgot much about the ending and the power levels anyway.

And it looks like it being hereditary wasn't such a long shot if you guys think so too. But yeah, it does make sense. 
So now it'll only depend on how Akamatsu handles Touta's progress.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Feb 3, 2014)

Othinus said:


> Are you really upset about it? I just quoted all the posts that interested me.



Just a bit butthurt that you read my first post and then missed all the others and instead re-wrote basically what I just spent most of my day writing and discussing right above you. 



BlueDemon said:


> Aww, don't be sad, I read all your posts
> And I got the gist of what you meant, I was just confused cuz you mentioned God and I didn't remember him playing a role in the manga (you mean Livemaker, don't you?).
> And I forgot much about the ending and the power levels anyway.
> 
> ...



Thank'chu 

Yeah, I meant the Lifemaker, who is/was pretty much Mundus Magicus' equivalent of God in both role and power.


----------



## Darth (Feb 3, 2014)

Tyrannos said:


> I'm pretty sure he's dead.


everyone thought Nagi was dead too. Guess how that turned out?


----------



## wibisana (Feb 3, 2014)

its the same dude creating mahou sensei negi magi?
that manga is echi as fuck.
and kinda weak.
i mean the battle is like using staff then throw fire ball (only picked up few volume tho)

I dont believe this good action manga is created by same person
just marathon it btw. cool stuffs


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 3, 2014)

wibisana said:


> its the same dude creating mahou sensei negi magi?
> that manga is echi as fuck.
> and kinda weak.
> i mean the battle is like using staff then throw fire ball (only picked up few volume tho)
> ...



Well maybe you should have given the whole series a try before judging it....


----------



## OS (Feb 3, 2014)

Darth said:


> everyone thought Nagi was dead too. Guess how that turned out?



turned out to be a shit ending.


----------



## Rax (Feb 3, 2014)

Yeah, that ending was shit.

Felt really stale.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Feb 3, 2014)

That was mainly the publisher's fault though.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 3, 2014)

Darth said:


> everyone thought Nagi was dead too. Guess how that turned out?



Yeah, but we knew Nagi wasn't dead given that it was the main plot of Negima.   But with Touta's parents, we actually saw them dead in Chapter 1.  So unless they turned out to be immortal as well, I'm pretty sure they are dead.


----------



## OS (Feb 3, 2014)

I thought negi was immortal too. Or was he just forever a shota?


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 4, 2014)

No, it was said that he would grow up a little more, probably to his late teens.   And in the final chapter, we can only guess that was his real form or magical altered.

I got a feeling someday we might find out.


----------



## Mambo (Feb 7, 2014)

"Api, Lari" 

So much for teh gravity sword. 3 chapters, and it's already out of use due to some kind of stronger power is back introduced.


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 7, 2014)

Mambo; who's to say he won't simply use both?  imagine the things he could do..


----------



## wibisana (Feb 8, 2014)

new chapter is up.

*Spoiler*: __ 



we'll get showdown next ch.


----------



## blueblip (Feb 8, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So the source of Touta's immortality is Magia Ereba and not vampirism? Or does this mean vampirism is fueled by ME? Now this is an interesting development.

Don't like the fact that Touta is heading for a showdown with a master of instant movement though. By all rights, he should get curbed in a head-to-head confrontation like this.


----------



## Darth (Feb 8, 2014)

wibisana said:


> new chapter is up.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



it was outright stated in the mango

That was a pretty good cliffhanger. Seems like Karin might know something about Magia Erebia.


----------



## wibisana (Feb 8, 2014)

blueblip said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



do I really should read other's manga from this mangaka?
Magia Ereba what is this? do it had been explained in other serries?
and when Touta dead (when his mother begging touta to be saved, he is already dead right) back then he was revived by his sensei right?
and why drinking her blood make him immortal...
I am confused


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 8, 2014)

blueblip said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Kaito will hold back a bit then he'll join team Touta...




Touta is a double immortal? Cool


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 8, 2014)

"Kaito, my man" 

Still no real explanation on the hands thing, but I'm enjoying the hell out of this fight. Next time Touta sees Eva she should shed some more light on this.


----------



## Rax (Feb 8, 2014)

Where was his Tail during the training?


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 8, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> "Kaito, my man"
> 
> Still no real explanation on the hands thing, but I'm enjoying the hell out of this fight. Next time Touta sees Eva she should shed some more light on this.



I'm wondering if that's what he says in Japanese as well xD
This was a really nice chapter, can't wait to see the full battle. And I also agree Touta shouldn't beat Kaito at insta movement, but he'll beat him somehow, anyway. Would be cool if he'd join them, then!


----------



## MadmanRobz (Feb 8, 2014)

I think Touta said "-dana." (That's probably not the actual word)
I remember that Deidara in Naruto used to call Sasori "Sasori dana" or something like that, and that was made into a thing when the English dub came around and translated it into "Sasori my man."


----------



## Darth (Feb 8, 2014)

I really wouldn't be surprised if Magia Erebia gave Touta the edge here. It's been a huge powerboost for him so far in this fight and he's gotten the better of Kaito in a few exchanges so far.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Feb 8, 2014)

Now that I think about it, Negi's Magia Erebia was infused with the Lightning Element, and speed was kinda his thing. I think it's pretty safe to assume Touta's comes from Negi's, so it might actually be possible for Touta to win a contest of speed here if his genes kick in. (Since Negi was *by far* the fastest fighter that we know of.)

Yeah I'd say anyone reading UQ Holder *really* will need to have read Negima beforehand. I feel like we'll need to remember a lot of things from it in order to get a lot of what's going to happen


----------



## Wrath (Feb 9, 2014)

Makes sense that Eva said Touta's immortality might be the strongest out of everyone in UQ Holder now if he has inherited Negi's immortality on top of being a Shinso vampire. And he might just have some other funky stuff in his bloodline depending on who his other grandparents were.


----------



## Mambo (Feb 9, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> I think Touta said "-dana." (That's probably not the actual word)
> I remember that Deidara in Naruto used to call Sasori "Sasori dana" or something like that, and that was made into a thing when the English dub came around and translated it into "Sasori my man."



That will be "-dono"


----------



## Wrath (Feb 9, 2014)

mambo said:


> That will be "-dono"


No, "-danna" is an honorific too, if rarer than "-dono." It means "master" or "head of the family."


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 9, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> I think Touta said "-dana." (That's probably not the actual word)
> I remember that Deidara in Naruto used to call Sasori "Sasori dana" or something like that, and that was made into a thing when the English dub came around and translated it into "Sasori my man."





Wrath said:


> No, "-danna" is an honorific too, if rarer than "-dono." It means "master" or "head of the family."



Thanks for the clarification.



Wrath said:


> Makes sense that Eva said Touta's immortality might be the strongest out of everyone in UQ Holder now if he has inherited Negi's immortality on top of being a Shinso vampire. And he might just have some other funky stuff in his bloodline depending on who his other grandparents were.



Yeah, she might have suspected something. I just wonder why Magia Erebia didn't kick in the first time he was on the verge of dying. Maybe becoming a vampire was a catalyst of some sort...
And yeah, this guy is on the way to becoming a freaking ?bermensch (or -vampire ), even compared to those freaks from the Negimaverse.


----------



## Markness (Feb 9, 2014)

Shit jobs? LOL! Makes me think of what the custodians where I work at have to deal with daily. 

What's going on with Touta makes me recall what happened to Yusuke from YYH. Not only do they both have ancestral powers, they both went back to kicking ass again after they got back up from what befell them.


----------



## Wrath (Feb 9, 2014)

> Yeah, she might have suspected something. I just wonder why Magia Erebia  didn't kick in the first time he was on the verge of dying. Maybe  becoming a vampire was a catalyst of some sort...
> And yeah, this guy is on the way to becoming a freaking ?bermensch (or  -vampire ), even compared to those freaks from the Negimaverse.


Well we don't know what happened the _first_ time he was  dying, and neither does Touta. For all we know he had these Magia Erebia  powers before he lost his memory and he just forgot how to use them.

In fact one possibility that occurs to me is that his vampiric powers  actually suppressed his existing powers (explaining why he couldn't use  the magic apps like the others) and they only came back when those  vampire powers were in turn suppressed by Kaito.


----------



## Darth (Feb 9, 2014)

Wrath said:


> Well we don't know what happened the _first_ time he was  dying, and neither does Touta. For all we know he had these Magia Erebia  powers before he lost his memory and he just forgot how to use them.
> 
> In fact one possibility that occurs to me is that his vampiric powers  actually suppressed his existing powers (explaining why he couldn't use  the magic apps like the others) and they only came back when those  vampire powers were in turn suppressed by Kaito.



that's actually a pretty good theory.


----------



## Wrath (Feb 9, 2014)

Darth said:


> that's actually a pretty good theory.


But of course. Am I not Wrath?


----------



## OS (Feb 9, 2014)

Someone already pointed this out, but what's the point of the sword now? Maybe he can gave it to kuroumaru?


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 9, 2014)

Wrath said:


> Well we don't know what happened the _first_ time he was  dying, and neither does Touta. For all we know he had these Magia Erebia  powers before he lost his memory and he just forgot how to use them.
> 
> In fact one possibility that occurs to me is that his vampiric powers  actually suppressed his existing powers (explaining why he couldn't use  the magic apps like the others) and they only came back when those  vampire powers were in turn suppressed by Kaito.



Hmm, that's also a viable theory. We'll maybe get some info from Eva after the conclusion of this arc.



OS said:


> Someone already pointed this out, but what's the point of the sword now? Maybe he can gave it to kuroumaru?



To get even more powerful? Who knows how his powers will progress and how his style will develop. 
But giving it to Kuromaru would also be an option, I guess.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Feb 9, 2014)

OS said:


> Someone already pointed this out, but what's the point of the sword now? Maybe he can gave it to kuroumaru?



I would imagine his Magia Erebia could play nicely with it. If he ends up inheriting some of Negi's speed then he could potentially slash at someone at the speed of lightning and with the weight of a mountain.

On another note, I see _someone_ just discovered Koe No Katachi.


----------



## OS (Feb 9, 2014)

Not just, been like a week or two. Known about it before that.


----------



## Wrath (Feb 9, 2014)

Koe no Katachi is great. I have  myself, though hopefully it'll be a long time yet before it progresses to full-on deafness. My sign language (British Sign Language) isn't great although I do have a qualification in it.


----------



## OS (Feb 9, 2014)

I found it ironic that I start hearing about this series when I get a deaf girl in one of my classes. She's pretty cute too.


----------



## Rax (Feb 9, 2014)

LawlOS?   :ignoramus


----------



## MadmanRobz (Feb 10, 2014)

OS said:


> I found it ironic that I start hearing about this series when I get a deaf girl in one of my classes. She's pretty cute too.



...I don't think you know what ironic means...


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 14, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Darth (Feb 14, 2014)

I feel like I'm missing something.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 14, 2014)

Yeah, who's that supposed to be?


----------



## MadmanRobz (Feb 14, 2014)

...Ditto...


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 14, 2014)

It's another manga having fun 

Thread


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 14, 2014)

The fuck?! So that's a real manga and not a spoof?!


----------



## Wrath (Feb 14, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> The fuck?! So that's a real manga and not a spoof?!


It's both. Gag mangas often reference other mangas from the same magazine.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Feb 14, 2014)

Glad to at least get confirmation that the manga is acknowledged enough to be spoofed by other manga I guess.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 15, 2014)

Wrath said:


> It's both. Gag mangas often reference other mangas from the same magazine.



Well, yeah, I meant it in the fan-spoof way (on Deviantart, for example!).


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 16, 2014)

Raw for the next chapter: 

Link to chapter 146 as I don't think anyone actually posted it.



*Spoiler*: __ 



KEN IS NOT HOLDING BACK HOLY SHIT


----------



## OS (Feb 16, 2014)

So he's got whatever power negi had.


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 16, 2014)

TeenRyu said:


> Raw for the next chapter:
> 
> Link to chapter 146 as I don't think anyone actually posted it.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



No shit this is the kind of battle I expected to see since last chapter, I don't get why no one seemed to like Touta? I like him, because he doesn't hold back on anyone including with women who can fight.


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 16, 2014)

TeenRyu said:


> Raw for the next chapter:
> 
> Link to chapter 146 as I don't think anyone actually posted it.
> 
> ...


The heart. Not to confuse with Bleach.



OS said:


> So he's got whatever power negi had.


If we take the words of the blind swordsman for granted. I'd wait for Eva to explain things fully before coming to any conclusions.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Horry sheit


----------



## Markness (Feb 17, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Gah! Kaito tore through Touta's body and ripped out his heart! But what's happening now?


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 17, 2014)

You noticed the raw is having missing pages its only run by 13 which makes 4 more missing.


----------



## OS (Feb 18, 2014)

RAWS were already posted.


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 19, 2014)

Chapter is out. HOLY SHIT.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Feb 19, 2014)

TeenRyu said:


> HOLY SHIT.



That's the best way to describe this chapter.

Inb4 Touta goes into berserk Magia Erebia mode and absolutely muderstomps Kaito.


----------



## Markness (Feb 19, 2014)

Kaito just opened up a can of worms here! Touta is definitely following in Negi's foot steps with these shundo attacks as well. 
He'll catch up to him in power sooner or later. 

Karin and Nagumo probably won't have a match, though. Touta's power up is taking the spotlight.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Feb 19, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 19, 2014)

Was about to rage at you guys for not posting the chapter! 

So don't write in spoilers when the chapter's out, it's just confusing  

Hell, that was..just...wow! Stompage is booked for the next chapter!!


----------



## MadmanRobz (Feb 19, 2014)

...I wrote in spoiler 'cus gifs are more hilarious when you don't see them coming... 

On that note, anyone happen to have a link for the translated chapter? Can't find it.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Feb 20, 2014)

Super-sonic speed?
Negi's ME (which Touta seems to have inherited) moved at the speed of lightning.

Speed of Sound = 0.2 miles/second.
Speed of Lightning = 60.000 miles/second.
Touta's ME seems to be going berserk like Negi's did, and since it's explicitly stated that a ME user going berserk will still use all of their intellect, instinct and power...
Yeah, Kaito is _*fucked*_ if Touta's berserker state draws on his full hidden potential...

I'm thinking Eva will have to show up and seal him. Depending on how watered-down his ME is, I don't think there's anyone else around who'd be powerful enough if that's the case. Either that or, you know, Kuroumaru could calm him like the girls calmed Negi... for glorious fanservice, of course. Bonus points if he chooses a gender just for that purpose.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 20, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> Super-sonic speed?
> Negi's ME (which Touta seems to have inherited) moved at the speed of lightning.
> 
> Speed of Sound = 0.2 miles/second.
> ...



Why not doing it as a boy?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Feb 20, 2014)

Negi only moved at the speed of lightning, which in series I believe was stated to be 150 kilometers per second or something like that, when he had absorbed his 1000 thunderbolts spell with magia erebia. Touta is just using raw Magia Erebia. Basically what Negi had done here:


----------



## OS (Feb 20, 2014)

It's too bad this is a continuation of negima. I would buy the manga if it wasn't.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Feb 20, 2014)

Othinus said:


> Negi only moved at the speed of lightning, which in series I believe was stated to be 150 kilometers per second or something like that, when he had absorbed his 1000 thunderbolts spell with magia erebia. Touta is just using raw Magia Erebia. Basically what Negi had done here:



By the end of Negima, Negi explicitly fused with his lightning enhanced Magia Erebia, basically making it his base form. Touta's inherited ME from Negi, so the only way Touta's doesn't contain lightning is if Negi somehow absorbed the ME but not the Lightning that is was fused with.
...Which wouldn't make much sense based on everything we know ATM, considering the *base* ME without anything absorbed does literally nothing, and thus shouldn't have given much of a power boost...



OS said:


> It's too bad this is a continuation of negima. I would buy the manga if it wasn't.


...Wait. What part of it being a continuation makes you refuse to buy it? 



BlueDemon said:


> Why not doing it as a boy?



...Never said *which* gender he'll choose...


----------



## ~Greed~ (Feb 20, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> By the end of Negima, Negi explicitly fused with his lightning enhanced Magia Erebia, basically making it his base form. Touta's inherited ME from Negi, so the only way Touta's doesn't contain lightning is if Negi somehow absorbed the ME but not the Lightning that is was fused with.
> ...Which wouldn't make much sense based on everything we know ATM, considering the *base* ME without anything absorbed does literally nothing, and thus shouldn't have given much of a power boost...



No, encroachment does give a boost. Negi didn't really use lightning related abilities when covered in his dark aura. Like when he was stomping on Kurt Godel. The encroachment, or rather, being swallowed by Magia Erebia's darkness was different than the spell absorption part of the ability.

He also did not fuse with his "lightning form", he fused with Magia Erebia itself and became something other than a human. Some sort of immortal similar but at the same time different than a vampire was heavily implied.

Albeit he could go into his lightning form pretty easily by the end of the series. Once even sneezing and going into Raiten Taisou 2 by mistake. No longer having to absorb magic to do so.

What happened to Touta at the end of the latest chapter is likely going to be similar to what happened to Negi when facing Kurt Godel. With darkness taking over and Touta almost killing Kaito before he is stopped.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Feb 20, 2014)

...Looks like I'll be re-reading Negima for a while...


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 20, 2014)

How sweet would it be if Kotaru still alive due to being part of the demon race stopped this fight.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Feb 20, 2014)

...Not a fan of Kotarou, but that would be *awesome.*


----------



## ~Greed~ (Feb 20, 2014)

Kotaro will be like Rakan #2


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 21, 2014)

Some spoiler pics from the new chapter. Get ready for massive hype.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 21, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> Some spoiler pics from the new chapter. Get ready for massive hype.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



*Spoiler*: __ 



So the blind guy met Negi in the past? That would explain his knowledge of Magia Erebea. Who else do we have on that flashback pannel... Eva, Zazie(or is it her relative?), Mana, Fate(?), Al.. and who's that on the far right? Chachamaru?

Anyway, it looks like he was saved by them in the past, so why does he hunt the immortals now?

Maybe he lost his sight from too much awesome?


----------



## MadmanRobz (Feb 21, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> Some spoiler pics from the new chapter. Get ready for massive hype.





PPsycho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, as far as I can see, those are the people in the picture.
The Samurai is the first UQ Holder original character thus far revealed to have met a chunk of the main cast from Negima? ...Can't say I saw that one coming.
Knowing Akamatsu, this guy will either remain relevant or show up again in a few hundred chapters.


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 21, 2014)

Well, to give you an idea of the time and place he met them,


*Spoiler*: __ 



he mentioned the Mage of the Beggining.


----------



## Wrath (Feb 21, 2014)

The most evil immortal, huh? Someone is really, really uninformed.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Feb 21, 2014)

Translated chapter is out at MS.
*THAT WAS GLORIOUS* 

Sidenote: The blind samurai actually stated outright that the meeting was 20 years ago. So, the Lifemaker was still around that recently it would seem.


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 21, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> Translated chapter is out at MS.
> *THAT WAS GLORIOUS*
> 
> Sidenote: The blind samurai actually stated outright that the meeting was 20 years ago. So, the Lifemaker was still around that recently it would seem.


Huh. Negi was introducing his students to his father a lot more than 20 years before current events. So maybe he wasn't defeated at all, they just found some way for him to leave Nagi's body. 

And perhaps he is now inside the body of Negi himself?


----------



## MadmanRobz (Feb 21, 2014)

Let's not forget that this is not Timeline 1, based on Negi's grave, so that introduction we saw didn't take place in this universe. (Unless Negi's death was faked, making the gravestone dates a red herring by Akamatsu.)


----------



## White Rook (Feb 21, 2014)

I haven't contributed anything since I made this thread, but I think now would be a good time to say something:

Awesome.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh god. I called this.

This was just....

so freaking awesome. That flashback was just......just wow. I don't even know.

Touta going berserk in Magia Erebia mode was just crazy. Kaito got the crap kicked out of him pretty badly there.

Best UQ Holder Chapter to date. Hopefully it continues in this direction.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 22, 2014)

That touta,i was liking until now... But chapter was just awesome,Touta have my respect,the way the flashback the way the author did that was also awesome,i hope it stays at this same level but it can get even better if well done.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh my God..this chapter..


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 22, 2014)

I gotta catch up it seems


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 22, 2014)

Just caught up on UQ Holder. And holy shit, its been amazing. 

Touta inheriting Magia Erebea is obvious in retrospect.(although, that does make the gravity blade unecessary.) And god damn, the Mage of the Beginning is still alive? FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU  Karin's holy curse deal is interesting too. I hope Akamatsu delves into that some more.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 22, 2014)

Wrath said:


> The most evil immortal, huh? Someone is really, really uninformed.



Lol, even after he smiled at him and told him he'd be rescued. Some people are blind in more than one way...

And what TeenRyu said sounds plausible, I'm really looking forward to where this all is leading.

Was a really awesome chapter!


----------



## Cromer (Feb 22, 2014)

Let's play identify the silhouettes


Mana, Chachamaru, and Fate are obvious. I think that's Chisame in the thigh high socks with umbrella, and is that Konoka in the back? Why no Setsuna? Or the great Paru-sama? Or any of the other Baka rangers?


Who gives a fuck?


----------



## MadmanRobz (Feb 22, 2014)

You just lost the game Cromer. 
Silhouettes are Zazie (or her sister), Albiero, most-likely-adult-Fate, Mana and Chachamaru.

Yay, I win. 

Bergel kind of has a point. That gravity sword kind of lost it's coolness factor, and Touta really feels more like a brawler than a swordsman. I feel like it'd actually be a lot more interesting if Kuroumaru took over the ownership of it.


----------



## White Rook (Feb 22, 2014)

Cromer said:


> Mana, Chachamaru, and Fate are obvious. I think that's Chisame in the thigh high socks with umbrella, and is that Konoka in the back? Why no Setsuna? Or the great Paru-sama? Or any of the other Baka rangers?


Most likely they are


PPsycho said:


> Eva, Zazie(or is it her relative?), Mana, Fate(?), Al.. and who's that on the far right? Chachamaru?


Also, that happened in 2065, so everyone in Negi's class (except Chachamaru) is at least 70 years old, so the team may consist only of those who don't age like normal humans do (though space ninja grandma Kaede could be pretty badass).

Edit: And late I am.


----------



## stream (Feb 22, 2014)

It's obvious the one in the middle is Fate.
He has his hand in his pocket. /proof


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 22, 2014)

I remember clearly: it is indeed Fate, Zazie (her sister wasn't a clown. No pun), Albiero, chachamaru, Mana (she is half demon). Eva as well.


----------



## Wrath (Feb 22, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> You just lost the game Cromer.
> Silhouettes are Zazie (or her sister), Albiero, most-likely-adult-Fate, Mana and Chachamaru.
> 
> Yay, I win.
> ...


Well Touta could just eat it in ME mode and turn his body into gravity.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 23, 2014)

Wrath said:


> Well Touta could just eat it in ME mode and turn his body into gravity.



Negimaverses' own Blackbeard


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh my


----------



## Markness (Feb 25, 2014)

Talk about atavism. Touta's basically Negi now since he's grown clawed extremities and a tail! 
Kaito's having a Toguro vibe with his defeat but since the closing words question if Touta can overcome the ME, maybe he won't die. 

Touta would look cooler than Blackbeard if he absorbed the sword. 

Nice flashback as well. I wonder how Rakan and Kotaro are faring if they are still alive.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 2, 2014)

No chapter out?

I want to see what happens next? I hope that Yukihime will arrive to stop Touta from killing and calms him down.


----------



## Darth (Mar 2, 2014)

the last page of the last chapter said it would be continued in issue 14. Not sure when that's going to be released lol.


----------



## OS (Mar 2, 2014)

Well, in a world where there are immortal killers it's possible. It just means someone killed him rather than him dying a shota.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Mar 2, 2014)

...Did you guys miss the *entire* massive amount of pages that were dedicated towards explaining, *in detail*, the definition and differentiation between "immortal" and "invulnerable"?


----------



## OS (Mar 3, 2014)

Nope. But I think I know the difference there. I don't know what exactlyt negi was though.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Mar 3, 2014)

He was immortal. IE: As far as we know, he can't die naturally but can be slain.

Unless Akamatsu decides to reveal otherwise, that's the insinuation that holds strong ATM. To be fair, he *did* also say that Negi was a unique being whom they didn't know the future off, and the whole "age until his peak then remain until killed" was technically just speculation at the time. He *could* change that if he wants to, but as of yet we have no reason to believe this explanation isn't the case.

Then again, the same holds true for all immortals, since one technically can't prove if something can naturally live forever until the end of creation occurs...


----------



## Black Knight (Mar 3, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Are my eyes deceiving me? Or is thid the most epic arm-wrestling in history?


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 4, 2014)

Link removed

So instant movement is out into more detail in this series; I like it.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Mar 4, 2014)

Gotta admit, I'm having a hard time enjoying this fully since Touta is still such a bland character.
This kinda stuff worked amazingly in Negima, and profited off of Negi's well developed character, but at the moment, Touta is pretty much just a walking Shonen trope.


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 4, 2014)

I have a feeling that this may be where his true development comes to play--- remember, ken was such a good writer he made Love hina's characters simply amazing. Have faith in based ken.


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 5, 2014)

Not liking what he's doing with Touta. If Touta killed him, I could've worked with that.
This development felt so awkward in a way it puts me off.
I mean Negima had plenty of random shit, but lol this is so off. That and Touta's growth feels so redonkulus given im going off of the upper level of Negima and it seems he's rapidly approaching that within a two month span. The fuck.
Unless the upper tiers are going to be more explosive this time around, or Ken is purposefully trying to speed Touta up to that level.


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 5, 2014)

We'll we won't know until after this arc . I feel like that this arc was pretty much here to show us a bit of depth of others (kuromaru and our saint of steel). And to introduce some flashback porn; and the real shit starts after this


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 5, 2014)

The power levels should pretty much be dependent on the length of the manga. If it goes on for another 400 chapters than we can be sure that the endgame shit will be pretty serious.

In future chapters Touta will probably try and do something about Magia Erebea taking control over him, so it's not an actual power up yet.


----------



## wowfel (Mar 5, 2014)

Great chapter!!! I feel like there is so much potential in this manga it just keeps on getting better and better.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 5, 2014)

Well, it was clear he would stop Magia Erebea. But it was astounding he could master the instant movement, but I guess that was also to be expected.

And the key to not going overboard with top tier powers is probably having to do with Touta not wanting/not being able to master his power. But I guess we'll see how things develop.


----------



## wowfel (Mar 5, 2014)

I think he will reach a point where he will need to practice the use of his powers, if his sword could allow him to manipulate the weight of other object or gravity powers that would be awesome.


----------



## Wrath (Mar 5, 2014)

I preferred the arm wrestling in Negima to be honest.


----------



## OS (Mar 5, 2014)

the tears were really a bit much.


----------



## Mambo (Mar 7, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> Gotta admit, I'm having a hard time enjoying this fully since Touta is still such a bland character.
> This kinda stuff worked amazingly in Negima, and profited off of Negi's well developed character, but at the moment, Touta is pretty much just a walking Shonen trope.



Been saying that thing since 10 chapters ago, i have


----------



## MadmanRobz (Mar 7, 2014)

mambo said:


> Been saying that thing since 10 chapters ago, i have



True, but 10 chapters ago the manga was still so short that one really can't have expected much character development. At _this_ point however, I would at least have expected _something_ more than just a basic shonen archetype.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 7, 2014)

Its pretty good so far. Touta will probably develop slowly, since tidbits about his past seems to be Akamatsu's new way to tease his readers with Negima references.though I am worried about the absurd power inflation if Touta continues developing at this pace, unless this story will be much shorter than its predecessor. Right now it seems Negimas top tiers will quickly be made insignificant in comparison. Hopefully they seal magia erebea, so he gets slowly used to it.


----------



## Mambo (Mar 8, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Its pretty good so far. Touta will probably develop slowly, since tidbits about his past seems to be



The problem is that touta basic character is typical cliche shounen lead. His  character won't be as fun as negi. I even doubt he can shouting some game joke "omg he is final boss character" when facing strong enemy


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 8, 2014)

I say this series is getting even more awesome than before, it at least won't have so much fan-service filler moments like Negima. I don't see the problem with Touta at all, he is like I said have more back bone towards women than Kentaro and Negi.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 8, 2014)

mambo said:


> The problem is that touta basic character is typical cliche shounen lead. His  character won't be as fun as negi. I even doubt he can shouting some game joke "omg he is final boss character" when facing strong enemy



Well nothing is ever perfect. Personally I'm betting on interesting side characters until Touta gets some development.

P.S I just noticed your sig, it's hilarious!


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 8, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> I say this series is getting even more awesome than before, it at least won't have so much fan-service filler moments like Negima. I don't see the problem with Touta at all, he is like I said have more back bone towards women than Kentaro and Negi.



He is boring though
I want Kotarou.



Better than this wolf boy, better than Touta.


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 9, 2014)

That blind samurai though. 

Link removed


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 9, 2014)

Holy mother of god, what kind of power was that?


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 9, 2014)

TeenRyu said:


> That blind samurai though.
> 
> Link removed



Oh..I can't wait to see the truly endgame players in this if we get stuff like this now..holy shit..


----------



## MysticBlade (Mar 9, 2014)

> Link removed



did he send her to the moon?


----------



## MadmanRobz (Mar 9, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*...Did he just hit her THROUGH orbit!?* 


Did *NOT* see that one coming.


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 9, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It looked like he used some kind of item, maybe a similiar one to the bullets that Mana was using in Negima. But still, sending to Karin to the Moon? Holy cow..


----------



## MadmanRobz (Mar 9, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm a bit confused. It looks like he does something that teleports her into orbit, but once she's there it looks like she's flung at the moon at like mach 1, as if an invisible push appeared after she got there and sent her towards it.


----------



## ForTheFun (Mar 9, 2014)

Chapter's out.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Mar 9, 2014)

I would like to think that he used a pactio. I miss the pactios. Not so much the kissing and pairing things as the pactios themself.

The pactios were supposed to be a super special magical ritual that gave the pactio user a rare item that can only be gained by that ritual. And the powers of the items were both hax and cool.


----------



## U mad bro (Mar 9, 2014)

Well the chapter answered my question.  Whether or not they will reset negima power levels? The answer was a resounding no.


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 9, 2014)

Ol' blind samurai-- I want a set of him now  and what was that step in technique he used? It was like he literally walked on the water to Touta, yet it was like instant movement; Gotta know. and... WAS THAT SOME FORM OF SHINMEI-RYUU?!


----------



## MadmanRobz (Mar 9, 2014)

Is Nagumo really blind though? I was pretty sure he was, but when he opened his eyes it looked kinda like he was capable of sight.
If he really is blind than this'll be the first time that I've ever seen a blind character who still has demonic eyes other than the basic Scary!Blind!Eyes designs.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 9, 2014)

Now this chapter was pure awesome. The old man really kept doing things that i liked. First he says to never underestimate your opponent no matter the advantage you posses. Then he sends her flying straight to the moon, almost instantly. 

Also I loved the fact the katana got wrecked by the hammer. Usually they always portray them as some indestructible weapon, when real life tests have shown they are not really that special compared to other weapons in real life.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 9, 2014)

to the fucking moon


----------



## Darth (Mar 9, 2014)

welp that came out of nowhere.


----------



## OS (Mar 9, 2014)

I welcome new cool shit.


----------



## Eternity (Mar 9, 2014)

To the moon huh? Wow.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 9, 2014)

To the moon, Karin!


----------



## Lavender (Mar 9, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> To the moon, Karin!



One of these days.....


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 9, 2014)

Well, that attack was surely out of this world.


----------



## Markness (Mar 10, 2014)

I missed posting for the previous chapter but I'll still say it was hilarious how Kaito said "You can't pull it out now!"  That sounded so wrong! 

Akamatsu must have really liked YYH since this battle recalls Yusuke fighting Shinobu Sensui in the Makai world. Touta even feels like he didn't win with his own power and Kaito telling him it was indeed but the parallels end there since Touta doesn't want a rematch. 

That was a clever move from Karin catching Nagumo off guard with her hammer after her sword missed. Nagumo's BFR technique I wasn't expecting at all but good thing Karin is immortal or else she would have suffocated. She did cough though so it still feels unpleasant regardless of her immortality.


----------



## wowfel (Mar 10, 2014)

Wouldn't she die on the moon?


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 10, 2014)

She is immortal.....


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 10, 2014)

God damn. Nagumo's beastliness came out of nowhere. Makes sense in retrospect, considering this is a dude that was trying to take on the Mage of the Beginning.

I thought he was blind, but I'm guessing Nagumo has some special magicy or demony eyes considering that panel with them open.


----------



## wowfel (Mar 10, 2014)

> She is immortal.....


Dosen't she still need oxygen to breathe?


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 10, 2014)

wowfel said:


> Dosen't she still need oxygen to breathe?



There is a panel where Karin is thinking "I can't breathe". And then she stands up, looking fine. Soooo, no. I guess her immortality allows her to survive without any oxygen.


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 10, 2014)

Bergelmir said:


> God damn. Nagumo's beastliness came out of nowhere. Makes sense in retrospect, considering this is a dude that was trying to take on the Mage of the Beginning.
> 
> I thought he was blind, but I'm guessing Nagumo has some special magicy or demony eyes considering that panel with them open.



You can still open your eyes and be blind. It adds a certain factor of badass/insanity to the character. 


WHAT KIND OF STEP IN MOVE DID NAGUMO USE DAMMIT?! IT WAS SO BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 10, 2014)

It wasn't that he opened his eyes, so much as he had that white pupil/black sclera thing going on. Considering his partner is a werewolf, I think it makes sense that he might have some special eyes thing going on.

I'm assuming Nagumo 'footwork' is part of his teleportation powers. He teleporated/summoned that blade into his hand. And judging by the sphere effect, and the metal pole thing that was sent with her, Karin looks to have been teleported as well.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Mar 10, 2014)

wowfel said:


> Wouldn't she die on the moon?





wowfel said:


> Dosen't she still need oxygen to breathe?





Bergelmir said:


> There is a panel where Karin is thinking "I can't breathe". And then she stands up, looking fine. Soooo, no. I guess her immortality allows her to survive without any oxygen.



Did you miss the explanation of her immortality? She's *completly* immune to taking damage in any way. She *cannot* be harmed or die, regardless of what damage it is. Obviously, that includes a lack of oxygen. She's like the Juggernaut from the X-men, minus the resistance to pain.


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 10, 2014)

No, I got that.

But not being able to be harmed is not the same as not being able to breathe. Usually, in fiction, the "inability to be harmed" will have a weakness like suffocation, rationalized as it being the body just shuts down until air is reintroduced.



On another note, I'm kinda surprised there's no spaceships or space stations around the Earth. After the bit with the space races and stuff, I thought we'd get a livelier view of space once the story went cosmic.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Mar 10, 2014)

The space race was probably more referring to the creation of the space elevator that would connect Earth to Mundus Magicus, seeing as the point of it was never to get into space but rather to just get a bridge between the places.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 10, 2014)

Damn, a stroll to the moon just got a new meaning 

I really wonder how she'll get back to Earth now! Or how Touta will survive this ordeal!


----------



## Markness (Mar 10, 2014)

Bergelmir said:


> No, I got that.
> 
> But not being able to be harmed is not the same as not being able to breathe. Usually, in fiction, the "inability to be harmed" will have a weakness like suffocation, rationalized as it being the body just shuts down until air is reintroduced.



Yeah, I'm thinking the same thing. She won't die but it's still not comfortable for her to be out in space. It actually sounds torturous since her body will be craving oxygen but she can't get any.

Nagumo's eyes looked uber creepy as well. Made me think of Xellos from Slayers whenever he opened his eyes but the darker tone in Nagumo's eyes looked much more menacing and intimidating. It looks like he'll be a much tougher opponent than Kaito was.


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 11, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Damn, a stroll to the moon just got a new meaning
> 
> I really wonder how she'll get back to Earth now! Or how Touta will survive this ordeal!



I kinda want Akamatsu to turn Karin into a human meteorite to get her back. Just have her use magic or something to propel herself toward the Earth, and then just plummet down the rest of the way. That'd be pretty bad ass.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 11, 2014)

Bergelmir said:


> I kinda want Akamatsu to turn Karin into a human meteorite to get her back. Just have her use magic or something to propel herself toward the Earth, and then just plummet down the rest of the way. That'd be pretty bad ass.



Dang, that would be really sweet


----------



## Mambo (Mar 11, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Also I loved the fact the katana got wrecked by the hammer. Usually they always portray them as some indestructible weapon, when real life tests have shown they are not really that special compared to other weapons in real life.



That's because the katana is no named random sword. If it was historical shiinmei ryuu sword from 1 million years ago, karin wouild be sliced just by standing 10 meters from it.

What, you don't know anime logic about katana?


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 16, 2014)

Link removed


Raw.

Yes.


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's about time she showed up.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 16, 2014)

Well, shitballs.


----------



## Black Knight (Mar 16, 2014)

The cover is also self-explanatory.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Not only Negi, but Nagi as well? Good luck trying to convince others Touta isn't their descendant now.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Mar 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*...It was nice knowing you Nagumo-san...*


Black Knight said:


> The cover is also self-explanatory.
> 
> Not only Negi, but Nagi as well? Good luck trying to convince others Touta isn't their descendant now.


He never tried though. It's been factually stated since the start that Touta is Negi's descendant.
What makes me go "huh" is how Nagi is drawn with the black magical seals and Negi with the light ones, even though Nagi used the light magic and Negi used Black Magic...


----------



## rajin (Mar 17, 2014)

*UQ Holder! 27 Raw*

*Chapter.15 ENG*


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm pretty impressed with how Touta fared against the mercs, considering he's already at his limits. If it wasn't for Nagumo, he'd probably have taken down a good number of them. 

But maaan, these guys are about to get wrecked hard. 

I really want to know whats going on here though. This is all a bit too excessive for some company wanting to relocate people off their property. Its probably tied in to why the rural areas are becoming uninhabited all over Japan. 



MadmanRobz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The white seal with Negi makes sense. Thats how its been shown for Negi both in MSN and in Nagumo's flashback. And the black seal is probably Touta's, not Nagi's. Nagi didn't use Magia Erebea, and the height of the seal matches Touta's arm.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Mar 17, 2014)

Bergelmir said:


> The white seal with Negi makes sense. Thats how its been shown for Negi both in MSN and in Nagumo's flashback. And the black seal is probably Touta's, not Nagi's. Nagi didn't use Magia Erebea, and the height of the seal matches Touta's arm.



Chapter.15 ENG
They are, however, drawn as white at other times, so it's a bit inconsistent.

However, that cover is drawn in a fashion that would heavily imply that the black ME runes are representative of Nagi. If the intention is for them to represent Touta, then I'd have to argue that Akamatsu should've drawn it differently. The poses and the relation between Nagi and Negi's positions definitely imply that they are intended as two opposite sides, and having two mirrored runes where one rune represents a character in the back and the other a foreground character is very unintuitive, because the layout of the cover would imply that it "belongs" to the other character in the back.



Bergelmir said:


> But maaan, these guys are about to get wrecked hard.


Oh yes. Either she lets them off for whatever reason, or Eva-chan will be Eva-chan and is about to rape some asses with a billion spiky icicles.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 17, 2014)

Bergelmir said:


> The white seal with Negi makes sense. Thats how its been shown for Negi both in MSN and in Nagumo's flashback. And the black seal is probably Touta's, not Nagi's. Nagi didn't use Magia Erebea, and the height of the seal matches Touta's arm.



You are correct, the black seal is Touta's, not Nagi's.   The seals parallels the arms.


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 18, 2014)

On another note, Touta is holding the gravity blade on the cover. And he was freaking out over not having it during the fight with the mercs. Soooo, maybe its not going to Kuroumaru after all?


----------



## OS (Mar 19, 2014)

So apparently this is already out in America.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 19, 2014)

Here's the scan!

Hell of a chapter, Touta's an animal. 
I also thought "those guys are fucked" when Eva showed up, but what if she really lets them take him? If she has a plan or something? That would be a funny turn 



OS said:


> So apparently this is already out in America.



You mean as in getting released officially? Cool!


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 19, 2014)

The pacing is so intense. I'd like to have some more lore information on the current state of the world, it seems much more sci-fi than I thought it would be, with private armies running around and all that jazz. I wonder if this corporation will be a long term major antagonist or will they be annihilated by Eva and UQ Holder in the next few chapters.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 19, 2014)

Why do I get the impression the ones with these private armies are somehow connected with Negi?


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 19, 2014)

OS said:


> So apparently this is already out in America.



Nope, comes out later this year. 



You don't know how excited I am for this.


----------



## SthRandom (Mar 20, 2014)

TeenRyu said:


> Nope, comes out later this year.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know how excited I am for this.



Actually, the first volume is already released. I should know, since I'm waiting for it to arrive as it's already been shipped from the place where I pre-ordered it


----------



## Black Knight (Mar 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Because just being beaten isn't enough, Eva changes back to her child form to make the kick ass on those goons even more humillating.


----------



## OS (Mar 21, 2014)

> A brand new series from Ken Akamatsu (Negima, Love Hina) set in the world of Negima! Years after the saga of Negi and his students, the little boy Touta dreams of leaving his quiet village and heading to the City. But first he must defeat his teacher… the immortal Evangeline! Coming* spring 2014!*



Someone can't read. 

Shokugeki no Souma is coming out this year though.


----------



## Markness (Mar 22, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Here's the scan!
> 
> Hell of a chapter, Touta's an animal.
> I also thought "those guys are fucked" when Eva showed up, but what if she really lets them take him? If she has a plan or something? That would be a funny turn
> ...



Yeah, I hope Eva does something. We haven't seen her go all out in a long time. 

I like the Zeon mobile suit mono-eye looking visor on those special ops' helmets. Poor Touta, though. He's been sealed, had his heart ripped out, shot with bolts, and now he's being captured! What a shitty day he's going through! 

Yep, it's been officially released here. I picked up the first volume a little while ago!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 23, 2014)

Didn't even realize their was a sequel of sorts to Negima. I accidentally came across it while browsing Crunchy Roll. Read the first 6 chapters and I'm enjoying it thus far.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 23, 2014)

Esomark said:


> Yep, it's been officially released here. I picked up the first volume a little while ago!



You're at it again! 



Kira Yamato said:


> Didn't even realize their was a sequel of sorts to Negima. I accidentally came across it while browsing Crunchy Roll. Read the first 6 chapters and I'm enjoying it thus far.



It's not like you weren't reading hundreds of series already


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 23, 2014)

Is there now raw out for this new chapter?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 24, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> It's not like you weren't reading hundreds of series already



Added 4 new manga series to my rotation this weekend. Read all 27 chapters of UQ Holder and I believe the translation for Ch.28 should be out this Wednesday.


----------



## stream (Mar 24, 2014)

FLY, YOU FOOLS!


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 24, 2014)

It's hard to not just read the chapter now 

I got to the first page and then left it at that


----------



## MadmanRobz (Mar 24, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> It's hard to not just read the chapter now
> 
> I got to the first page and then left it at that



You are a stronger man than I.


----------



## Delsin (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm cracking up over the fact that Shishido and Makabe wore their aprons to the fight. Like they're not taking these guys seriously at all.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 25, 2014)

when the translation coming out? i want to know what Yukihime was saying to Touta after she turned to her child form.


----------



## Darth (Mar 25, 2014)

Akamatsu's art really has improved since his Negima days. You could see it in this chapter even though the scan quality wasn't so great. 

Those 3 numbers seemed pretty cool. Although I was hoping to see a little more Eva action to be honest. Chibi Eva best Eva.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Mar 25, 2014)

Translated chapter's out at ms. <--Link.

And finally, True!Form!Eva-chan makes her glorious debut in front of Touta. 


EDIT: God dangit Psycho.


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 25, 2014)

Damn that was a badass punch


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 25, 2014)

Some older people finally . Was getting unhinged by all the Touta dominance.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 25, 2014)

ensoriki said:


> Some *older people* finally . Was getting unhinged by all the* Touta dominance*.







Darth said:


> Akamatsu's art really has improved since his Negima days. You could see it in this chapter even though the scan quality wasn't so great.
> 
> Those 3 numbers seemed pretty cool. Although I was hoping to see a little more Eva action to be honest. Chibi Eva best Eva.



Her turning into her young self reminded me of Maya in Tenjou Tenge!  (though it's the other way around, in her case ).

So we have numbers 2, 6 and 10? What number was Karin again? Do we even know it?
And this is overkill, obviously. Those guys should just scram.


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 25, 2014)

Still hoping Jack Rakan busts in last minute.
"Im not immortal I just don't feel like dying".


----------



## blueblip (Mar 25, 2014)

ensoriki said:


> Still hoping Jack Rakan busts in last minute.
> "Im not immortal I just don't feel like dying".


Well, he has kinda-sorta already done that with the whole willing himself back into existance, so it won't be totally unexpected


----------



## Darth (Mar 25, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> So we have numbers 2, 6 and 10? What number was Karin again? Do we even know it?
> And this is overkill, obviously. Those guys should just scram.



well she had that tatoo on her back that said XIII so i'm going to go ahead and assume that she's Number 13.

Wait nevermind, she's #4.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 30, 2014)

Spoilers are out but no images.

I hope to see more action in the next chapter.


----------



## rajin (Mar 31, 2014)

*UQ Holder! 29 Raw*

*Chapter is out*


----------



## Black Knight (Mar 31, 2014)

Ladies and getlemen,


*Spoiler*: __ 



Fate is back!


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 31, 2014)

Well that was unexpected. 


*Spoiler*: _So..._ 



Fate is a bad guy again?


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 31, 2014)

So, I spoilered myself. Nice. Ah well. (I only mean what Black Knight said, not the actual chapter).


----------



## Kirito (Mar 31, 2014)

*Fate:* man i gotta appear in a shitty series? bring back negima ffs


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 31, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fffffaaaaaaate!!! Also, Nagumo is a cyborg? Didn't see that coming. He's just as inhuman as the immortals.  I did like that Nagumo and Jimbei used to be buddies.

Also, Ffffaaaaaaaaaaaaaaate!


----------



## Markness (Apr 1, 2014)

Dang, I'm late posting! Wretched college courses!



BlueDemon said:


> You're at it again!



Yep, I do my best to make sure manga keeps getting sales here! 

Funny how when Eva went loli she threw her skirt on Touta's head! He missed seeing her panties!  The other UQ Holders members also made a strong entrance. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Jimbei's made a great comeback and it's cool to see Touta use his sword again. Not to mention, it's good to see Fate alive but I wonder if he's still an ally or if he's back to being a foe now. It would be odd for him to be the latter especially after the last part of Negima but a lot can happen after 80 years, though.


----------



## OS (Apr 1, 2014)

Kirito said:


> *Fate:* man i gotta appear in a shitty series? bring back negima ffs



Negima wasn't that good.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Apr 2, 2014)

OS said:


> Negima wasn't that good.




*YOU TAKE THAT BACK POOPY-PANTS!*


----------



## MadmanRobz (Apr 6, 2014)

Translations are out. (I'M LOOKING AT YOU PSYCHO)
29 Chapter 29.
30 Chapter 30.

Lol at Karin just chilling on the moon still.


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 6, 2014)

Looks like I'm late to the party this time 

So that concludes the arc I guess, but by the looks of it a major antagonist organization was introduced. I wonder at what point Fate went separate ways with team Negi, and what does he want with Touta. If it's because of his heritage, it brings more questions about his involvement in the assassination of Touta's parents.

And I wonder why Karin didn't just make herself into a man-rocket, it will probably be pretty expensive to fly over there and pick her up  Not like the UQ Holder have any money trouble, by the looks of it.

edit: Oh, and I almost forgot to mention: dat incantation  It's been too long.


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm curious about Eva's "even in my current state" comment. It implies something is hindering her. She's obviously not bound by Nagi's spell anymore. So I'm wondering what handicap Akamatsu has set on her now.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 6, 2014)

Oh my god. Touta  

"Your a demon! Fight me!" 


And why does Eva always have a handicap?  


WHY CANT WE EVER HAVE A EVA WITH NO HANDICAPS?!


----------



## Markness (Apr 6, 2014)

Loli Eva's still got it! :amazed That incanation is also a textual earworm but in a good way!
Funny how Touta was impressed at first but then got upset with how Eva treated the fire situation and she just nonchalantly replies "It'll melt." 

Poor Karin! She's missing out on the party but it's good she can still keep calm in her situation. I mean, she just texts Touta back with "Seriously."  I hope she can make it back or UQ Holder will pick her up. 

Maybe Touta secretely likes Loli Eva's appearance since he kept saying no when she was about to change back into her Yukihime form?  Heh heh, Yukihime saying "Boing!" Beavis and Butthead would love this manga.


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 6, 2014)

TeenRyu said:


> Oh my god. Touta
> 
> "Your a demon! Fight me!"
> 
> ...



Because End of Series Negi who had become a hero, defeated Jack Rakan, fated to release his father from the Lifemakers curse....still got beat by Evangeline with a smile on her face.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 6, 2014)

lol.That's quite the debt Touta has amassed


----------



## McSlobs (Apr 6, 2014)

Touta should convince Eva to make him a man


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 6, 2014)

ensoriki said:


> Because End of Series Negi who had become a hero, defeated Jack Rakan, fated to release his father from the Lifemakers curse....still got beat by Evangeline with a smile on her face.



And the moment we WERE gonna see her somewhat serious we got cockblicked by the plot.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 7, 2014)

so...does touta have a crush on evangeline? When he saw her in her loli form...


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 7, 2014)

"To boing or not to boing?!" - THAT IS NOT EVEN A QUESTION, DAMN IT 

And those debts. It's not like it'll take long to make so much money, but I reckon he'll keep on wrecking shit, lol.

And I also noticed Eva implying she was handicapped again. Meh.



Inuhanyou said:


> so...does touta have a crush on evangeline? When he saw her in her loli form...



That was sooooo sweet. I really hope they end up together at the end ♥


----------



## MadmanRobz (Apr 7, 2014)

If this wasn't a sequel, I would've agreed with you, but all of my Negima experience just won't let me see Eva-chan with anyone but Negi.


----------



## Markness (Apr 8, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> "To boing or not to boing?!" - THAT IS NOT EVEN A QUESTION, DAMN IT
> 
> That was sooooo sweet. I really hope they end up together at the end ♥



Beavis would say "Heh heh heh, she said BOOIIIIINNGGG! That chick's hot!" if he saw her. 
Eva would then probably smack him into next year

And yeah, I'm getting the feeling he likes Loli Eva but is too shy to say it out loud. I guess he fears something about it.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 8, 2014)

ensoriki said:


> Because End of Series Negi who had become a hero, defeated Jack Rakan, fated to release his father from the Lifemakers curse....still got beat by Evangeline with a smile on her face.



I never finished Negima thats funny lol. 

So EOS Negi was still fodder to her. Not sure i like that though.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Apr 8, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I never finished Negima thats funny lol.
> 
> So EOS Negi was still fodder to her. Not sure i like that though.



To be fair, EOS *everyone* was still fodder to her. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The Lifemaker revived every single powerful follower he's ever had, all of them comparable to Ala Rubra members, and she one-shots _every one of them_ *with a single spell* _simultaneously_ without breaking a sweat.




Pretty sure only the Lifemaker and Nagi could take her on straight up.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 9, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> To be fair, EOS *everyone* was still fodder to her.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I can't remember what chapter but she even says "I'm something like the final hidden boss in those video games you love"


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 14, 2014)

Seems interesting, a change of pace until shit hits the fan again, I suppose.

Although Negima was overkill in this matter, I would like for more characters to be in the spotlight more often.


----------



## stream (Apr 14, 2014)

Oh hey, the girl is talking about an "archive point".

Now, if I remember correctly, in the enumeration of all the possible types of immortals, there was a mention of people who can just "save" like in a videogame, and restart from there if they die. I'm not sure how this would work, but I guess we're going to have an explanation soon 

…For me, the most useful would be to go _back in the past at the instant you saved_. That would be really broken. It would literally mean you get to replay a fight millions of times until you find a way of winning it. Anything you wish you hadn't done or had done differently? Replay. It's like winning the lottery every day of your life.


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 14, 2014)

stream said:


> Oh hey, the girl is talking about an "archive point".
> 
> Now, if I remember correctly, in the enumeration of all the possible types of immortals, there was a mention of people who can just "save" like in a videogame, and restart from there if they die. I'm not sure how this would work, but I guess we're going to have an explanation soon
> 
> ?For me, the most useful would be to go _back in the past at the instant you saved_. That would be really broken. It would literally mean you get to replay a fight millions of times until you find a way of winning it. Anything you wish you hadn't done or had done differently? Replay. It's like winning the lottery every day of your life.


I could see it becoming a real curse, when you're obssessed with doing everything right  Plus it would be like mind control, when you can always make people react the way you want.

Also, "All you need is kill" shows that even with the ability to go back in time you are always restrained and limited in what you can do by your other abbilities. Saving one person can mean death of the others


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 15, 2014)

so...is it time travel then? THat power. there's technically no way otherwise that you could change things like that


----------



## blueblip (Apr 15, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> so...is it time travel then? THat power. there's technically no way otherwise that you could change things like that


Not necessarily. For example, you could fight someone, get killed, and return to your 'save point'. However, now that you've fought that person once, you have an idea of their strengths and weaknesses, so you could go back and fight them on your own terms, setup a well laid trap, get stronger or develop skills to beat them, and so on. On the off chance you keep losing to that person, just rinse and repeat until you beat them.

The benefit of the 'save point' immortality would be in the fact that you can always learn from your mistakes, and that making a mistake would not necessarily cost you anything dire.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 15, 2014)

Link removed 

chapters out. YESSSS!! THE SAVE POINT CHARACTER.


----------



## OS (Apr 15, 2014)

Is she supposed to be someone we know?


----------



## MadmanRobz (Apr 16, 2014)

Don't think so, I don't recognize the name or design.
TeenRyu.


----------



## stream (Apr 16, 2014)

I don't recognize her, but I have a feeling MBS is supposed to mean something. I don't think it's random.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 16, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> Don't think so, I don't recognize the name or design.
> TeenRyu.



It's not someone I recognize either. I'm just excited that the Dave point immortal is next, as I was really wondering how it would work. Knowing ken however it may not be so random of a character


----------



## MadmanRobz (Apr 16, 2014)

TeenRyu said:


> the Dave point immortal


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 16, 2014)

I like how Touta was called by every possible variation of the amount his making and his debt 

I wonder if the little girl have any combat abbilities.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 16, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> I wonder if the little girl have any combat abbilities.



She doesn't need them ,when she has access to the ultimate hax.


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 16, 2014)

Even if she can go back in time a million times it won't help her if her opponent is moving at lightning speed or can lift mountains, while she remains fragile. She could avoid combat, but she could not win.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 16, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> Even if she can go back in time a million times it won't help her if her opponent is moving at lightning speed or can lift mountains, while she remains fragile. She could avoid combat, but she could not win.



You didn't look at the image under the spoiler, I see.
For it makes all arguments invalid.


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 16, 2014)

You are right, I didn't  My bad


----------



## Markness (Apr 19, 2014)

Kirie looks cute but in a different way. She's a genius loli rather than a bratty or bubbly one. Her hiding behind Ameya's cute was also very "DAAAHHH!" inducing! :33

Glad to see Karin will be back since they said they will be greeting her at the tower.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 20, 2014)

As usual, AstroNerdBoy is watcing UQ Holder; and he has spoiler images for chap 32. 


Urhara with an arrow to the kneeback.


----------



## Markness (Apr 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Woah, Kirie is upset with Touta! He's always doing something to make someone else mad! Where did her glasses go? As someone pointed out in the comments section of the link, she somewhat resembles a little Chisame, especially in her angered state. 

There's also a shot of the space elevator tower base in the link. I like how it resembles a pyramid but smoother.


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 23, 2014)

So Kirie's save point is a time loop after all. Also, pretty dumb of her not to warn anyone beforehand. And then getting pissy at Touta when she knows that the proverbial shit is about to hit the fan.

*sigh* I never like characters like her.


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 23, 2014)

She must have died a lot in her life to be taking it so lightly. Putting her being unreasonable aside, her real personality is pretty funny. 

Chapter 32


----------



## MadmanRobz (Apr 23, 2014)

Maybe it's just my inner masochist acting up, but I suddenly like this loli.
...Or maybe it's just because she took off her glasses and instantly became actually cute...


----------



## Darth (Apr 23, 2014)

Her design reminds me of someone specifically. 

I like her personality though. And I hope we don't get too many more "death cliffhangers" cause we all know they're all immortal


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 23, 2014)

Immortal =/= invincible  We don't know the full extent of everyone's immortality yet, and with so many UQ Holder members I expect someone to die along the way - that is, if Akamatsu decides to go into more serious tones, and with the amount of gore we got in the first major arc I suppose it's possible. Especially with enemies like Fate.

The android for example seem pretty weak in terms of immortality at first glance, but he did say there's more to it. Maybe he's true self is locked away on a server or something


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 23, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> Maybe it's just my inner masochist acting up, but I suddenly like this loli.
> ...Or maybe it's just because she took off her glasses and instantly became actually cute...



I think I got a bit turned on by her dominating ways. But only a bit 

Nice chapter. Wonder who's targeting them now....


----------



## MadmanRobz (Apr 24, 2014)

Darth said:


> Her design reminds me of someone specifically.


I was thinking exactly the same thing. Been glancing through some of the manga I've read to figure it out, but no luck so far.
Closest yet would be Rhianna from Majo to Houki to Kurobuchi Megane, but I'm pretty sure it's not her. They have roughly the same hairstyle and are both lolis, but the art-styles are a bit too different.

*I MUST UNRAVEL THIS MYSTERY*



BlueDemon said:


> I think I got a bit turned on by her dominating ways. But only a bit


I'm unfortunately very biased against glasses, so I'm kind of amazed at how Akamatsu's managed to write a character with glasses that I can actually like a lot.
(...Probably has something to do with the fact that he has her take them off.)

With Glasses: I don't care about this character. 
Without Glasses: SPANK ME GOD DAMNIT!


----------



## Markness (Apr 24, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> I think I got a bit turned on by her dominating ways. But only a bit
> 
> Nice chapter. Wonder who's targeting them now....



Yeah, that was quite a 180 from the shy cuteness she was exhibiting previously. That sinister expression that appeared once she removed her glasses floored me. 

Hmmm, Fate maybe? Does feel kind of soon for another battle, though.



MadmanRobz said:


> I'm unfortunately very biased against glasses, so I'm kind of amazed at how Akamatsu's managed to write a character with glasses that I can actually like a lot.
> (...Probably has something to do with the fact that he has her take them off.)
> 
> With Glasses: I don't care about this character.
> Without Glasses: SPANK ME GOD DAMNIT!



What about Chisame? She didn't always wear hers. And speaking of Chisame, Kirie almost looks like a mini-version of her. I'm also the opposite on glasses. I tend to prefer the "geek" or "alternative" looking girls depending on my mood.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Apr 24, 2014)

Esomark said:


> What about Chisame? She didn't always wear hers. And speaking of Chisame, Kirie almost looks like a mini-version of her. I'm also the opposite on glasses. I tend to prefer the "geek" or "alternative" looking girls depending on my mood.



Adding a pair of glasses to a character will instantly change how they are perceived, and it's almost the same in real life. All characters with glasses always have a certain "feel" to them, regardless of their characterization. Chisame was a bloody great character, but the glasses just give her that generic feel that they give all things, so I just can't get into them as much.

Put a pair of glasses on *any* character you can think of, then have them do something that they've done without them. It's a pretty much a completely different reading experience of the situation.
(Ironically, my entire family - that's a lot by the way - wears glasses, and _I even wore them myself when I was younger._)
Chisame was pretty damn awesome though, and I'm pretty sure I would've loved her to death if she hadn't worn glasses, as shallow as that sounds. 

I tend to lean towards the tomboys and athletes myself though. That, and someone who could kick my ass. I'm a sucker for short hair and/or muscle. 
(*GIMME MY MISORA SPIN-OFF DAMMIT*)


I was actually thinking it could be someone from Negima, I just couldn't think of anyone in particular. Now that you mention it, she (ironically) *does* have a resemblance to Chisame now that she's not wearing her glasses.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 1, 2014)

Chap 33 raw out on mangabird


----------



## MadmanRobz (May 1, 2014)

any idea of when trans might be out?


----------



## TeenRyu (May 1, 2014)

No unfortunately  it may be soon however, as the typical 3 aren't present


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 2, 2014)

lets hope. Raws seem interesting enough


----------



## TeenRyu (May 6, 2014)

136 trans 

Chapter is out. 


Her ability is quite amazing xD


----------



## OS (May 7, 2014)

purtty interesting chapter.


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 7, 2014)

Well crap, looks like Fate is an enemy again...


----------



## blueblip (May 7, 2014)

Greatest mage in the solar system? Damn, Fate indulged in some power gaming and leveled up quite a bit!

Although I'm willing to bet he isn't really an 'enemy', but is more of a Godel trying to implement Negi's plans as he sees is fit.

Also, poor Kotaro! Fate is now the rival and close friend


----------



## stream (May 7, 2014)

Hm. How come Fate is that tall? He did not grow older between flashbacks and main story in Negima, right?
I guess he's using magic to make himself older, like Evangeline.


----------



## PPsycho (May 7, 2014)

blueblip said:


> Greatest mage in the solar system? Damn, Fate indulged in some power gaming and leveled up quite a bit!
> 
> *Although I'm willing to bet he isn't really an 'enemy', but is more of a Godel trying to implement Negi's plans as he sees is fit.*
> 
> Also, poor Kotaro! Fate is now the rival and close friend


That's what I'm thinking. The real enemy are probably the ones behind Negis' disappearance and death of Touta's parents.

Or Negi is now being controlled by the Lifemaker, who knows  Either way I doubt Akamatsu would show us readers the final boss so early in the story.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 7, 2014)

Haha, that was funny. Touta is just too dumb for this xD

And Fate as the enemy? The greatest wizard of the solar system? That's why she wants to see him face to face? Lol 
Or is her plan to get as much info as possible and then get killed so the loop is reset....


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 7, 2014)

Well, Fate finally makes an actual appearance. And taking out the assassin was pretty anti-climatic after the restart. I guess all it took was 6 tries to get it right


----------



## BlueDemon (May 7, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> Well, Fate finally makes an actual appearance. And taking out the assassin was pretty anti-climatic after the restart. I guess all it took was 6 tries to get it right



Touta gets the job done, IF he know there's a job to get done


----------



## Darth (May 7, 2014)

blueblip said:


> Also, poor Kotaro!



Poor who?

I get the feeling that you're talking about an irrelevant character.


----------



## MadmanRobz (May 7, 2014)

...Well that was interesting.

Pretty sure Fate's not gonna be a big bad this time around, since he's already gone through that phase and all. I doubt Akamatsu would want to re-tread grounds like that.
I'm actually more curious about his old Harem right now. They were all from beast races, so presumably at least some of them won't age like humans do. The dragon girl certainly shouldn't have died of aging by now I don't think.
Alternatively, maybe they're really old ladies that he takes care of in his spare time now? That would be kind of adorable to see.

Lol at strongest in the galaxy. Not counting LM, Negi, Nagi Eva and Rakan, isn't that what he's kinda been all along? And technically speaking, for most of Negima, Eva and Rakan were really the only ones around.

Whatever happened to Kotarou? Considering Fate's reputation, did Kota just never catch up? It seems like Fate literally took every position he used to have, so what *did* he become instead?


----------



## PPsycho (May 7, 2014)

Kotaro was never much of a mage really, apart from the wolf spirit summoning and some shadow magic, so even if he did keep up in strength it would be as a fighter. If he's alive he should be pretty old by now, I don't recall any mention of him being immortal. Also, unlike Fate Kotaro had a family, so maybe he just became a housewife 

It would be cool if he appeared later and taught Touta for a while, they are alike in both personality and prefered fighting style.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 12, 2014)

3


Chapter 34. Damn touta! You been training bro?


----------



## stream (May 12, 2014)

I hate the shadow user already. Also tired of the "immortal == monster" argument. Looking forward to have some information about Fate!


----------



## TeenRyu (May 12, 2014)

Should've hated him long before that >.> He did fight Karin.. xD Also, I love the new way Ken is using Shadows. He's done it all before, but now we have one who's able to even travel in the shadow he creates and the shadows of others clothes? pretty damn broken.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 12, 2014)

Yup, shadow guy is really broken.
He has the perfect assassination technique, luckily his sadism nerfs it.
Its hard to be stealthy when you want to gloat and play with your prey, after all.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 12, 2014)

Nice chapter, great to see Touta fight again! And he's handling 1T pretty handily, oh yeah!


----------



## PPsycho (May 12, 2014)

Immortals get their eyes cut off, but mortals get hit by the blunt side of a blade  Touta should've done mankind a favor and cut him in half with that one blow.


----------



## OS (May 12, 2014)

that guy is pretty dangerous.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 12, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Nice chapter, great to see Touta fight again! And he's handling 1T pretty handily, oh yeah!



One thousand pounds right? He's really getting better with that sword. Freestyle; though he still looses to Karin and kuromaru


----------



## Tyrannos (May 13, 2014)

One thing that caught my eye with the assassin is that his name was "Chao" Xingzai.  So makes me wonder if he might be the paternal grandfather to Chao Lingshen?




MadmanRobz said:


> ...Well that was interesting.
> 
> Pretty sure Fate's not gonna be a big bad this time around, since he's already gone through that phase and all. I doubt Akamatsu would want to re-tread grounds like that.
> I'm actually more curious about his old Harem right now. They were all from beast races, so presumably at least some of them won't age like humans do. The dragon girl certainly shouldn't have died of aging by now I don't think.
> Alternatively, maybe they're really old ladies that he takes care of in his spare time now? That would be kind of adorable to see.



Yeah, Fate's not likely the final villain.   I get the impression he's being made out to be the villain, but it's going to be in some kind of comedic way.   Ken appears to be using the ol "appear to be talking to bad guy" clich?, when it's likely future allies (Ala Alba?).

As for the Harem, who knows.  They would be in their 50s-60s, so it's possible they might be still by Fate's side.  Or they started their own families.



			
				MadmanRobz;50592527Whatever happened to Kotarou? Considering Fate's reputation said:
			
		

> did[/B] he become instead?



I got the impression Fate took over as best friend in the final Negima Arc, when he convinced Fate to join his side.

And Kotarou, I think he died long ago.  Question is if it's old age or from battle.   Likely from old age since Natsumi was pregnant.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 13, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> Immortals get their eyes cut off, but mortals get hit by the blunt side of a blade  Touta should've done mankind a favor and cut him in half with that one blow.



Well, they can't afford the luxury of getting cut down...though I really think it's dumb to always let them go so they can come back again and fuck up stuff. 
Some of the guys Touta fought/fights against will probably change their minds about immortals being monsters by default anyway.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 13, 2014)

I don't think Kotaro is dead honestly. He is half beast tribe; the typical thing with clans like that in his case can be longevity. It's very possible he's the new Jack Rakan.


----------



## MadmanRobz (May 13, 2014)

TeenRyu said:


> I don't think Kotaro is dead honestly. He is half beast tribe; the typical thing with clans like that in his case can be longevity. It's very possible he's the new Jack Rakan.


^--Implying death will even stick to Jack Rakan. 

Though he shouldn't have died from age by now considering his Helas heritage, even if he did somehow die he'll just will himself back to life and be on his merry way. Jack Rakan does not simply "die," oh ye of little faith.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 13, 2014)

^^^ implying I think jack Rakan is dead  


There can be two.


----------



## MadmanRobz (May 18, 2014)

Next chapter's out at MS. (SNIPED.)
Too lazy to link, just google it. 

*reads*
*DANG.*


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 18, 2014)

Damn. 
How will they deal with _what Fate has in store for them_?


----------



## luffy no haki (May 18, 2014)

Don?t see anything impressive, Fate just being beast as usual.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 18, 2014)

i want to see more exciting stuff. this is just boring


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 18, 2014)

Damn, an even worse fate was awaiting them after defeating the assassin. No pun intended


----------



## Tangible (May 18, 2014)

Wow, Fate stomped that ass.

As an aside, is the original series worth picking up? Almost caught up with a different manga and looking to pick another one after that


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 18, 2014)

negi is a clusterfuck of epic proportions, but decent  instead of action and shit, its mostly about which older girl is going to shag the 10 year old child  the action comes later, but still is mostly about older girls shagging a 10 year old child


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 18, 2014)

Jeez, Fate just murked all of them.


----------



## MadmanRobz (May 18, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> negi is a clusterfuck of epic proportions, but decent  instead of action and shit, its mostly about which older girl is going to shag the 10 year old child  the action comes later, but still is mostly about older girls shagging a 10 year old child



That's an incredibly misleading way of describing Negima. 

Negima is a manga that I'd recommend to *anyone*, it's one of the best out there.


----------



## Darth (May 18, 2014)

this

New chapter link since we have people in this thread that are apparently too lazy to do so. 

This chapter was basically just a tease. Thought it was pretty funny that the loli told all the numbers that she could see the future.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 18, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> That's an incredibly misleading way of describing Negima.
> 
> Negima is a manga that I'd recommend to *anyone*, it's one of the best out there.



 sure sure, but you don't deny that its about boning a 10 year old do you


----------



## Cromer (May 18, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> sure sure, but you don't deny that its about boning a 10 year old do you



You seem to imply that _anything actually happened_. .  Also, Fate handing out asskickings, what's new?


----------



## MadmanRobz (May 18, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> sure sure, but you don't deny that its about boning a 10 year old do you



Actually I can, he's turned 11 for the last half of it and the harem thing stops being a main storyline after the first few arcs. 

Come at meh brah.


----------



## PPsycho (May 19, 2014)

Since Fate mentioned that Negi was his friend we can now be almost sure that whatever he's trying to achieve is a continuation of Negi's work.

Now the question is, did Negi turn dark side at some point in time(meaning achieving his goals at all costs), or did Fate just revert to his old ways of doing things, while still wanting to honor whatever it was that Negi wanted to achieve. Also, what was it that Negi tried to achieve, and why did it lead to his apparent demise?

Questions, questions. The action was neat though, and I'd love to see Fate vs Eva at some point, seeing as they don't seem like allies at this point of time.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 19, 2014)

Dayum, that was a nice slaughter. They should just call Eva ♥


----------



## stream (May 19, 2014)

Wow, darker and edgier. Good to see Fate didn't grow soft with the years (still wondering if he actually got old or if he is taking age pills*).

An interesting thing is that Kyrie has lived through this already, so this is at least the second time that Touta managed to save her from the shadow user. But she still had to act surprised, to keep the events going the same way. She must have a first-rate memory and incredible acting skills.

*I now have a picture in my head of big, bad, head-ripping Fate turning back to a ten years-old and getting a pat on the head from Touta.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 19, 2014)

So i take it Fate was always a dick?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 19, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> So i take it Fate was always a dick?



One of the biggest antagonists in the prequel.
So yes, the trolling was immense.


----------



## Cromer (May 19, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> So i take it Fate was always a dick?



One of the most entertaining flat-faced trolls in shonen manga. And yes, a massive dick in all parts of the story.


----------



## blueblip (May 20, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> Since Fate mentioned that Negi was his friend we can now be almost sure that whatever he's trying to achieve is a continuation of Negi's work.
> 
> Now the question is, did Negi turn dark side at some point in time(meaning achieving his goals at all costs), or did Fate just revert to his old ways of doing things, while still wanting to honor whatever it was that Negi wanted to achieve. Also, what was it that Negi tried to achieve, and why did it lead to his apparent demise?
> 
> Questions, questions. The action was neat though, and I'd love to see Fate vs Eva at some point, seeing as they don't seem like allies at this point of time.


Eva would likely destroy Fate. Personally, I think she was above Rakan in Negima. It's just that she doesn't like to involve herself in events and just wants to live out her own life.

Even if Fate has gotten stronger since Negima, Eva would have too. She's an utter beast by Negima's standards.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 20, 2014)

Do you guys think Negi ever got to become the strongest? Or do you think Eva was still above him?


----------



## ensoriki (May 20, 2014)

stream said:


> Wow, darker and edgier. Good to see Fate didn't grow soft with the years (still wondering if he actually got old or if he is taking age pills*).
> 
> An interesting thing is that Kyrie has lived through this already, so this is at least the second time that Touta managed to save her from the shadow user. But she still had to act surprised, to keep the events going the same way. She must have a first-rate memory and incredible acting skills.
> 
> *I now have a picture in my head of big, bad, head-ripping Fate turning back to a ten years-old and getting a pat on the head from Touta.


Fate can't beat full power Eva. She was the strongest/second strongest character in Negima and stronger without question then Fate and Negi. Fate is a golem like being he shouldn't really get stronger.


BlueDemon said:


> Do you guys think Negi ever got to become the strongest? Or do you think Eva was still above him?



Don't think he surpassed her. Negi and his father were made to be geniuses but Negi got strong biting off her technique. She has a 1000 years of growth over their genius . The implication was that she stopped using Magi's erebrea because she had stronger techniques.

Lol even Rakan one of his feats (fighting some dragon to a draw) uses Eva's name to make it seem special.


I want to know what happened to Alberiro(?) And Kota


----------



## MadmanRobz (May 20, 2014)

ensoriki said:


> Fate can't beat full power Eva. She was the strongest/second strongest character in Negima and stronger without question then Fate and Negi. Fate is a golem like being he shouldn't really get stronger.



Fate grew stronger already in Negima. The Averuncus series was made relatively equal, and by the time of his final showdown with Negi, he'd grown strong enough to one-shot another averuncus who was made to be identical to him in capability.

That being said yes, End!of!Negima!Fate and End!Of!Negima!Negi combined still wouldn't hold a candle to Eva. If I recall correctly, Eva soloed End!of!Negima!Negi and !End!of!Negima!Asuna combined without much problem. 
*That's the duo that beat the Lifemaker, mind you.*

It's fully possible he's closed the gap between him and Evangeline somewhat since then, given the timeframe, but I doubt he could flat-out match her in any way.
It's Eva-chan, after all.

Also, on a similar note, I'm pretty sure that End!of!Negima!Fate was weaker than Rakan. He really only beat him because he had the haxxed Staff Of The Lifemaker. Without it, I'm pretty sure Rakan would've beaten him hands down, and technically he didn't really beat him anyway since Rakan litterally just willed himself back into reality later.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 20, 2014)

Okay, so remind me again how Eva was tricked and transformed by Negi's father? Cuz she was in love, or what?


----------



## PPsycho (May 20, 2014)

Full power Eva is a monster, but is she ever at full power?  She alerady mentioned something about  her not being at her best, she was massacred by some low level assassin wannabe in first chapter.

If we took power levels only into consideration, Fate would most likely have no chance of winning against her. But that doesn't change the fact that Fate is one of the most powerful beings in the world, and him clashing with Eva would be amazing to see.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 20, 2014)

she had a crush, and she fell for a trick and fell in a pit of leeks and onions n shit.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 25, 2014)

Astro Nerd boy; follows with his spoilers for this coming chapter and.. 

Link removed 



*Spoiler*: __ 



HELL YEAH!! LOOK AT THE FUCKING HYPE!!!


----------



## BlueDemon (May 25, 2014)

Waiting for the scan.


----------



## stream (May 26, 2014)

Waiting impatiently for the translation… AND the next chapter… the one after probably, too…


----------



## BlueDemon (May 26, 2014)

Scan is out!

Hahah, now that's a hindrance


----------



## PPsycho (May 26, 2014)

That time ticking had me in suspense, great build up for the confrontation. Obviously it won't go so well, and with that last page I believe Touta might deliberately blow the plan.


As for Negi, if he really is dead, I believe he died because of his natural kindness, or by some kind of heroic sacrifice. Fate came to a conclusion that it was not worth the cost, and thus became as ruthless as he seem to be today.

Whatever the reason, it must have something to do with Negis' death. Seeing as Touta's curiosity rises, we might get some more in depth explanation about the past soon, either from Eva or Fate, if he actually succeeds at capturing him.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 26, 2014)

Negi, sure grew a lot.
Wasn't he supposed to stop aging?


----------



## Tyrannos (May 26, 2014)

Nodoka got a nice ass.  

Also, makes me wonder if that girl really is Chisame.  



ClandestineSchemer said:


> Negi, sure grew a lot.
> Wasn't he supposed to stop aging?



It was implied that Negi would still age a little bit, before his immortality stopped it.  The thing is we have no idea when it really did kick in.  All we know is from the pictures of him, either he's using age pills or he stopped aging in his late teens to early 20s.



PPsycho said:


> As for Negi, if he really is dead, I believe he died because of his natural kindness, or by some kind of heroic sacrifice. Fate came to a conclusion that it was not worth the cost, and thus became as ruthless as he seem to be today.
> 
> Whatever the reason, it must have something to do with Negis' death. Seeing as Touta's curiosity rises, we might get some more in depth explanation about the past soon, either from Eva or Fate, if he actually succeeds at capturing him.



I'm getting the impression that Fate is looking for those who killed Negi than him being the cause of it.


----------



## OS (May 26, 2014)

Kinda confused on her power. 

So when we say soul we mean like memories. All kinda weird.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 26, 2014)

No need to overthink it, just think of her powers like a video game.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 26, 2014)

Do you guys think it's possible to get an arc where he's getting kidnapped (or goes willingly) by Fate? Would really open up a totally new dimension to the manga, imo.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 26, 2014)

That's some horrible timing. His friends showing up at the same exact time as Fate.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 26, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> That's some horrible timing. His friends showing up at the same exact time as Fate.



Its like fate likes messing with him.


----------



## stream (May 26, 2014)

I think we are going to see Al-Iskandariya again. Jeez. The whole world is completely broken.


----------



## MadmanRobz (May 26, 2014)

I'm getting flashbacks of when Negi and Co. teleported from Wales to Mundus Magicus.

...That did not go well. Let's uh... hope this doesn't end as badly. :S


----------



## Tangible (May 26, 2014)

I haven't read Negima but is Fate immortal? Or does he just have a long life span?


----------



## Snoozles (May 26, 2014)

He's an artificial construct. It's possible he could break down out some point due to wear and tear but it's probably a long way off.


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 26, 2014)

Tangible said:


> I haven't read Negima but is Fate immortal? Or does he just have a long life span?



He's a magical construct created by the Mage of the Beginning. If I remember correctly, he was basically born looking like a 12 year old, and hadn't aged in Negima. I'd assume he's taking ageing pills now to look like he's in his late teens. So in a sense he could be considered immortal.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 27, 2014)

^So what is a magical construct? Like a golem or some shit.

Is his insides that of a human?


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 27, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> ^So what is a magical construct? Like a golem or some shit.



Pretty much.



> Is his insides that of a human?



Not completely. His blood isn't even red iirc.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 4, 2014)

No raws or spoilers have surfaced when I looked so far guys. Was the manga on break this week?


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 7, 2014)

Spoilers are out: 

Ch.18



*Spoiler*: __ 



OMG THIS IS GOING TO GET INSANE!!! A new swordsman, and kuromaru is from mars?! And now fate is telling us negi died cause of Eva? This is taking an amazing turn.


----------



## stream (Jun 8, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm betting Negi died in a heroic sacrifice, after Evangeline encouraged him to follow his instincts or something. And Fate blames her for not holding Negi back.

No way Evangeline lied to Negi to make him die.


----------



## stream (Jun 8, 2014)

Damn. This looks interesting. I want the translation right now…


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm still thinking that Negi isn't actually dead. I don't think that Fate is lying about Eva, but he may not know the whole truth. Eva would not betray Negi. Her doing that would just be completely out of character.

I like the theory that Negi somehow lost control and Eva is using a large portion of her powers to keep him sealed somewhere. It would make sense since it was heavily implied that UQ Holder Eva was weakened quite a bit compared to her Negima counterpart.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 11, 2014)

The scan is out!

This...won't end well for Touta, lol. Really thought he'd go with him. Will still happen, maybe. Or Eva shows up. Or Fate has a change of heart? Who knows.



Othinus said:


> I'm still thinking that Negi isn't actually dead. I don't think that Fate is lying about Eva, but he may not know the whole truth. Eva would not betray Negi. Her doing that would just be completely out of character.
> 
> I like the theory that Negi somehow lost control and Eva is using a large portion of her powers to keep him sealed somewhere. It would make sense since it was heavily implied that UQ Holder Eva was weakened quite a bit compared to her Negima counterpart.



That's an interesting theory.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 11, 2014)

Touta officially deserves to get beat up.
There is a difference from being cocky and being reckless.
Fate was in a talkative mood, so there was no reason to escalate this so quickly, just because he insulted Eva.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 11, 2014)

The end result will be the same, anyway. He'll just go down fighting. Who knows, maybe he'll remind Fate of his grandfather and he'll get sentimental?


----------



## Markness (Jun 11, 2014)

I tend to think Tsukuyomi cut off Ikkaku's arm. The katana and long white hair make me think it's her. 
Could the satellite also be the old Catellite?


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 11, 2014)

I don't think it's tsukuyomi; Ken isn't the type to re-use old swordsman unless it's for reference. It's most likely a entirely new swordsman. As for touta... A good beating is in order. It fits him to get pissed at that statement. He's no negi, but it'll be interesting to see how ken brings him along from this as well.

Yes it's chacha's artifact as well


----------



## blueblip (Jun 12, 2014)

Yup, that is the Catellite!



ClandestineSchemer said:


> Touta officially deserves to get beat up.
> There is a difference from being cocky and being reckless.
> Fate was in a talkative mood, so there was no reason to escalate this so quickly, just because he insulted Eva.


I don't agree with the fact that Touta is being reckless. All his trump cards are nullified, with Kirie's ability being the only one left. Might as well go for an all or nothing approach.

The only thing that I think Negi would have done differently from Touta is that Negi would have gone along with Fate to gain information, and then attack. But Touta isn't like Negi. If anything, Touta is like Nagi and as such is prone to taking rash decisions.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jun 12, 2014)

So can we assume that Chachamaru is actually dead? Since her artifact is now controlled by Guy-I-Forgot-The-name-Of, and is said to be Eva's?
That'd actually make me really sad since she's one of the only original Negima characters who could more realistically still be around. 

I'm not sure if that could be Tsukuyomi actually, I think it's more likely her decendant.
_Or_ Akamatsu could go for a _weird_ twist and have it be Setsuna's, and a wielder of Shinmeiryuu.

Alternatively, it could be a decendant of one of Fate's harem members.
Or you know, just a random new guy. 

I'm still not feeling Fate as a bad guy again. There's probably a twist coming.


*EDIT:* Just remembered, how possible is it that Fate's using aging pills or magic like Evangeline and Negi did/does? Because logically, we actually don't have much reason to think he'd age either. It'd be pretty hilarious if Eva and Fate ended up in the same room as Kota and Co. while their in their true forms, arguing like kids despite their fame and reknown. 

I'd actually want to see their reactions to that.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 12, 2014)

I think we're about to see the mother of all curbstomp battle happens.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 12, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> I think we're about to see the mother of all curbstomp battle happens.




That is a good bet.
After all, we did see the result of a battle against Fate and that timeline had the entire team ganging up on him.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jun 12, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> I think we're about to see the mother of all curbstomp battle happens.



I think that prize goes to Eva for the time when she one-shot every single notable follower of The Lifemaker ever made in one sweep.

I actually don't think there's gonna be much of a fight right now. We already saw Fate stomping everyone in the alt-timeline and he obviously can't do much worse, so I think it'll probably end pretty quickly without being that big of a deal.
Besides, this is a bit too early to show off Fate's *actual* capabilities.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 12, 2014)

Plot twist, Kota isn't Negi's descendent.
He is Eva's.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jun 12, 2014)

Why not both?


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 13, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> Why not both?



Could they even?!....


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm pretty sure there'd be about a million ways of Akamatsu to make that possible if he wanted to.
(Honestly speaking though, I'm not feeling those intentions from him.)
It would be totally awesome though. Just imagine the sheer *potential* of a descendant/offspring of Negi and Eva, considering either one of them alone is easily a contender for being the strongest thing _ever_.

I wonder if the aging pills would allow someone to concieve?


----------



## stream (Jun 13, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> I wonder if the aging pills would allow someone to conc*ei*ve?



Remember, I before E except after C!

About the aging pills, well, they're magic right?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 15, 2014)

lol it was surprising and somehow kinda underwhelming at the same time specially  the last panels


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jun 15, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm *really* feeling the Tsukuyomi from that swordsmaid now.
That fight went unexpectedly hilarious at the end there, and Fate one-handing Chacha's Catellite was just _boss_.

Also, that guy in dark robes. If that turns out to be either Rakan or Dynamis, I swear to God *I will suck your dick Akamatsu.* :33


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 15, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Rather than one of those two...._ 



Honestly, I'm thinking it may be Kotaro.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 16, 2014)

Fcame off pretty weak for Fate. I know Fate isn't a speedster but damn he got tagged easily.

I don't think that's Rakan or Kota unless they're depowered too or massively holding back.
Kota should be old Taken level by now....which is enough to solo everyone here but Fate and take their clothes....


Why is Fate appearing depowered?


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jun 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think Fate may be just letting them do stuff, not expecting them to be able to actually accomplish much. He still no-sells the Cattelite, which used to one-shot that legendary dragon who could compete with Rakan. Even if it has't gotten upgraded at all, tanking that alone confirms he's an absolute monster.
(Keep in mind that Rakan would probably have beaten Fate back in the day if Fate didn't hack the universe.)

...And he probably didn't see the flying loli coming and is just kinda baffled.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 17, 2014)

Think of this as when fate first showed up in negima; in all seriousness, he shouldn't have been tagged period by anyone accept Eva at that point; but he still was. Plus the way things panned out, it wasn't forced or anything; Lady Luck sided with the undying for once~


----------



## Darth (Jun 17, 2014)

where the hell is my trans.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jun 17, 2014)

Darth said:


> where the hell is my trans.



Right here.

*Spoiler*: __ 



-vestite.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 18, 2014)

Darth said:


> where the hell is my trans.



Nam Juk-Sung


right here.


----------



## OS (Jun 18, 2014)

Girls don't even have panty shots but spats. Ken is growing before our very eyes.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 18, 2014)

I insist, lol at that Kamikaze loli


----------



## PPsycho (Jun 18, 2014)

Flying loli  Should be interesting if Fate really got captured, because then we'll either get some more detailed explanation about stuff, or a fight with Eva and the Numbers if he decides to break out.


----------



## stream (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh wow, the blade belonged to Al…
…Wait, Al was a swordfighter??


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 18, 2014)

TeenRyu said:


> Nam Juk-Sung
> right here.



Thanks!



MadmanRobz said:


> Right here.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





This chapter was pretty intense. And dem 500 tonnes! 
Loli-catapult FTW!! 



stream said:


> Oh wow, the blade belonged to Al?
> ?Wait, Al was a swordfighter??



Was he? Or did he just enchant it? Or possess it?


----------



## Markness (Jun 18, 2014)

Karin made not only a great return but save as well with that double kick on Touta's friends. Same with Kuroumaru and Ikkaku. That Tsukuyomi-like waitress also has eyes similar to Nagumo's. 

It was kind of obvious Fate would replicate blocking the Cattelite but it's still impressive and the fact he also took on two attacks from both the front and back at the same time until Touta amped the gravity blade higher makes it even more mindblowing. He mentions Albiero possessing the sword which makes sense since Albiero was fond of gravity magic. 

And LOL at the flying Kirie! But what did she bite down on? Cyanide?


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 18, 2014)

Markness said:


> And LOL at the flying Kirie! But what did she bite down on? Cyanide?



Probably, yes. Unless they found something even more potent


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 18, 2014)

stream said:


> Oh wow, the blade belonged to Al?
> ?Wait, Al was a swordfighter??



Nah was probably a summer project of his.
If I recall Al is as old or older than Eva. He is probably still alive too.

Kiries suggestion that Fate is the strongest seems ignorant.
Unless she's Handicapped Negi and Fate are weaker than Eva. Negi could improve but Fate is a golem. Al shouldn't be dead and his strength was comparable to Fates back in Nagis time if not higher. Raman could will himself immortal lol. Kotarou was only a kid and had tons of time to surpass Fate assuming his clan outlives humans an it should since we know some demons from Negis time are now in UQ holder.


There should frankly be plenty of competition for Fate.

Tlr Kirie is ignorant and as a result the plan will probably fail. Seems like she is just setting up a meeting between Fate and Eva.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 18, 2014)

A meeting between fate and Eva would be insanely ridiculous at this point; as it stands, they may try to kill each other; or we get some unexpected guests. I think we might actually get too see mars soon, and I wouldn't be surprised if Fate tried to flash petrify kirie. 

Though honestly kirie's immortality is insane. Could you imagine if someone like Negi had that? I think that's why she's not quite outfitted for battle. She'd be pretty fuckin nuts if she were. She could probably learn to be an assassin though


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 18, 2014)

What I find interesting is that during  with CNN, you can see him working on UQ holder in the background.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jun 18, 2014)

ensoriki said:


> If I recall Al is as old or older than Eva. He is probably still alive too.



I believe the specifics around what we know of Albiero's age is him stating he's the oldest person present in a group that included both Evangeline and the Lifemaker. I believe that puts him at over 2000 if I recall correctly.

Only way he's dead is if he was killed, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 18, 2014)

Its always amusing to see what 'outsiders' think of manga and anime tropes  for many of us, this kind of thing is like breathing or walking.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 18, 2014)

Tyrannos said:


> What I find interesting is that during  with CNN, you can see him working on UQ holder in the background.



Hmm, would be cool for lolis to go out of business. The shit you have to look at sometimes when browsing for H-mangas 

And he also showed the reporter Love Hina and not Negima....


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 18, 2014)

You cant take loli out of Japan without destroying a large percentage of the media industry along with it. Its too engrained in what's acceptable to read, write and draw on a daily basis

Its in all manner of advertising, all manner of works, literary, art, music, film, you name it.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 19, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Hmm, would be cool for lolis to go out of business. The shit you have to look at sometimes when browsing for H-mangas
> 
> And he also showed the reporter Love Hina and not Negima....



He showed them Negima as well, it was very brief which means it was edited down.   But my point in showing that link is he was working on UQ holder.


----------



## rajin (Jun 19, 2014)

*UQ Holder! 38 Raw*
*this*


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 19, 2014)

Tyrannos said:


> He showed them Negima as well, it was very brief which means it was edited down.   But my point in showing that link is he was working on UQ holder.



Yeah, I know =)



Inuhanyou said:


> You cant take loli out of Japan without destroying a large percentage of the media industry along with it. Its *too engrained in what's acceptable to read*, write and draw on a daily basis
> 
> Its in all manner of advertising, all manner of works, literary, art, music, film, you name it.



And that's the problem! But this really isn't the topic here, so we should just let it go.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 19, 2014)

Tyrannos said:


> What I find interesting is that during  with CNN, you can see him working on UQ holder in the background.



Do you have a video clip of that?


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 19, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Do you have a video clip of that?



Apart from the video at the beginning of the article? Don't know if they made the whole interview available to the public.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 19, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Do you have a video clip of that?



Link's in the post, dude?


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 19, 2014)

A quote from nerd boys blog. A comment someone left on his page 


"Somehow, I imagine a bunch of characters from the Akamatsuverse sitting around discussing their abiities. Keitaro tells Asuna, “Mostly I have nearly infinite HP, but I also have breast magnets surgically implanted in my hands. How about you?” Asuna shrugs and says “I cancel all magic, and my clothes fall off at the drop of a hat.” Asuna looks over at Kirie curiously. “So, what’s your super power?”

“I kill myself.”


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 20, 2014)

Where.
The
Fuck
Is
Kotarou. 

Yes mad. Come on Akamatsu. Show us the dawg.


----------



## stream (Jun 21, 2014)

Oh wow. This is silly, and I realize everybody must have known already, but I noticed only now.

Ch.20

Ch.20

Duh.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 21, 2014)

Yeah, we realized it long ago.   Well, better late than never.


----------



## Rax (Jun 21, 2014)

I see it now.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 21, 2014)

Link removed

Spoilers! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Holy. Shit.*as usual, fate lives up to his name.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 21, 2014)

stream said:


> Oh wow. This is silly, and I realize everybody must have known already, but I noticed only now.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



The real question is now this; if that was under the UQ holder base... 

*where is Mahora academy?*


----------



## PPsycho (Jun 22, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Petrification is too op. I actually wanted to see Fate vs the rest of the UQ Holder in their base.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jun 22, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I notice that the guy in the cloak has the same skin color, fashion sense and amount of arms as Dynamis did. Same species, or decendant possibly? Man I really hope so. I wonder what woman would've gotten together with papa Dynamis though. 

Wait... If that girl is Tsukuyomi's kid, _and that guy is Dynamis' kid then...-!?_
HOLY SHIT THIS IS LITTERALLY THE GATEWAY INCIDENT FROM NEGIMA WITH THE SAME VILLAIN AND THE KIDS OF THE FOLLOWERS WHO DID IT THE FIRST TIME!
ASDFHFDGASDGFGSDAFDSAGS

(Or they just have similar designs to make the visual reference more obvious... but I like my idea better... )

Also, god *damn.* Try doing this. _How the hell did he do this?_


----------



## stream (Jun 22, 2014)

I mind this Tsukiyomi less than the first one. The combination of moe and sociopath was a serious squick for me.

Apart from that, nice to see Fate has been keeping up with his training


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 22, 2014)

the heck is with his hand?


----------



## PPsycho (Jun 22, 2014)

A simple turn of his left wrist is all I see.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jun 22, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> A simple turn of his left wrist is all I see.



Like I just said.

Try that. Try doing what he's doing just there.
I think you'll find step 3 doesn't go very smoothly.


----------



## PPsycho (Jun 22, 2014)

It does actually. My hand is maybe half a centimeter short of what he's doing. And take a look at the lower part of the pannel, where his elbow would be. He's moving his whole arm, not only the hand.

EDIT: and yes, I totally am doing this kung fu in front of my monitor. And it does work for me.


----------



## Black Knight (Jun 22, 2014)

Let's just leave it in that Fate has got great elasticity


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jun 22, 2014)

^BURN THE WITCH!! 

More seriously though, he's not moving his hand along the Z axis.
The consistent size of his hand, the shadows behind it and the arm he's brushing it against would mean that he's sliding his arm along Touta's before grabbing it. The angle makes it clear Touta's arm isn't moving along the Z axis either, so Fate's moving and bending his hand like that purely in X/Y.

Bending your hand in that direction (Step 3) from that angle would require some incredible flexibility. I'm getting halfway before I feel my wrist'll break if I keep pushing. Fate has some *seriously* flexible wrists.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 25, 2014)

Chapter 164 

chapter is translated. Not bad.


----------



## stream (Jun 25, 2014)

Nothing wrong with his wrist… he is just turning his body at the same time. Nice chapter.

By the way, I'm wondering if the pactio system still exists. We haven't seen anything about it yet. Maybe Ken wanted to change a bit and decided to drop it?


----------



## PPsycho (Jun 25, 2014)

I was waiting for a "villain" organization, but I never expected it to be Ala Alba  
Akamatsu always had a thing for "achievements of the past", and he always knew how to make them interesting - like the mention of Seta and Haruka's past in LH, or all the awesome bits of Ala Rubra in Negima. This time he's got a whole another manga as source, and I can see he's having fun with all the references.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 25, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> Like I just said.
> 
> Try that. Try doing what he's doing just there.
> I think you'll find step 3 doesn't go very smoothly.




I can do that, too.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jun 25, 2014)

Holy shit they're from Ala Alaba! How did I never guess that? That's so funny I don't even. 

And we now have confirmation that this girl is indeed at least related to Tsukuyomi in _some_ way or another, that's nice to know.
Was hoping the names of the other 2 would be familiar but I don't think they are. I didn't recognize either, but knowing Akamatsu there might have been some minor background mook whose name we only see once in the corner of a panel. Anyone else remember anything off the top of their head, or is it safe to assume they're completely new?

I love Akamatsu's mythos. 

(Still hoping that one guy is related to Dynamis, that could get _amazing_.)


----------



## stream (Jun 25, 2014)

The face looks quite different, so I doubt it's the same one. Maybe it's a descendant of the original Tsukiyomi? I can just imagine the old one cutting in pieces her partner right after the act.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jun 25, 2014)

_Holy shit I just realized something._ Guys. *Guys.*
Pretty much the biggest questions about UQ Holder from the fandom are "what happened to the original cast" and "DESCENDANTS!?!?!." 
The first 3 descendants we're introduced to are the descendants of a psychotically obssessed lesbian, another lesbian and a _nun._

They're litterally the descendants of the _least_ likely people from the original Class 3A to have biological descendants! Did Akamatsu do that intentionally to keep less people from guessing who'd show up? Was that intentional?? 

(I'm not counting Chachamaru because a. Hakase could probably make it she she could reproduce and b. Ikuu might be related to Chachamaru.)


----------



## Markness (Jun 27, 2014)

Talk about role reversal. Ala Alba go from being protagonists to being antagonists. 

This Tsukuyomi has Iwai as her last name which the original didn't have or atleast never stated it so there's a possible hint that this Tsukuyomi could be a descendant of the Negima Tsukuyomi. Hopefully Akamatsu will elaborate on this.

Heh heh, that priest looks like Chang Koehan from The King of Fighters if he was wearing Nicotine Caffeine from Samurai Shodown's clothes and wielding his staff!  Karin better be careful with Kirie or that priest might break her. The asura character also looks badass. Kuroumaru looks like he'll have his hands full with him.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 28, 2014)

You guys better love me. I keep the info Rollin when I find it  

Might want to get your eyes checked 


Spoiler info, no images yet however. Thoughts?


----------



## Markness (Jun 29, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Astroboy Nerd thinks the Tsukuyomi we see in the latest chapters is the original and he also states she is a cyborg like Ikkū. Maybe the sword from Love Hina that she wielded took a toll on her body? 

Kirie has an unpetrification app and Eva seems to have been waiting for Fate all this time. Will they fight or will Fate become an ally once again?




On another note, Volume 2 is coming out in English soon. I have a copy pre-ordered.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jun 29, 2014)

From where did you pre-order?


----------



## Markness (Jun 29, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> From where did you pre-order?



Right Stuf. They were having a Kodansha Comics sale so I snagged it along with Vol. 3 of Nanatsu no Taizai. I really want to support local stores since they sometimes get new stuff earlier than most websites but the ones I usually go to didn't have the new volumes when I visited them yesterday. Naruto and Bleach tend to dominate the competition from what I've seen in my area.


----------



## Rax (Jun 29, 2014)

Fate needs to quit being such a cocky shit bag.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 29, 2014)

That?s what makes him be Fate, he is fine like that.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 29, 2014)

Markness said:


> Talk about role reversal. Ala Alba go from being protagonists to being antagonists.



For now, this is only the beginning so means they aren't the long-term antagonists.  Much like how Eva was an antagonist in the first part of Negima.


----------



## rajin (Jul 2, 2014)

*UQ Holder! 40 Raw*


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 2, 2014)

Just finished catching up on the series. And holy crap, Touta was pretty badass in this latest chapter. His use of the gravity blade was pretty impressive.

Fate doesn't seem that strong for someone who is supposed to be the solar system's strongest mage, though. I'm hoping he was holding back significantly.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 2, 2014)

Bergelmir said:


> Fate doesn't seem that strong for someone who is supposed to be the solar system's strongest mage, though. I'm hoping he was holding back significantly.



He was just playing around the entire time.
You can tell with his reaction, when Touta asked him to fight hand to hand.
He simply went "whatever" and dominated.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 2, 2014)

Yeah, there was that. It still felt a bit underwhelming to me. But I guess thats because he was focusing on hand-to-hand instead of magic.

In any case, looking forward to Fate and Eva chatting it out. Probably with fists.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 2, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> He was just playing around the entire time.
> You can tell with his reaction, when Touta asked him to fight hand to hand.
> He simply went "whatever" and dominated.



Lol still aint stronger then Eva unless she's being handicapped.


----------



## Black Knight (Jul 2, 2014)

ensoriki said:


> Lol still aint stronger then Eva unless she's being handicapped.



Since the last arc we know Eva IS handicapped somehow.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 2, 2014)

Probably still weaker then Eva when handicapped.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 2, 2014)

ensoriki said:


> Probably still weaker then Eva when handicapped.




Is Eva within the same solar system as Fate?
Because I have bad news, if she is.


----------



## Black Knight (Jul 2, 2014)

Honestly, the day Eva fights at full power pray the entire planet won't get frozen to the core.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jul 2, 2014)

Next chapter.
Also known as "Shit gets real."


----------



## Cromer (Jul 2, 2014)

This fucking chapter


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 2, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Is Eva within the same solar system as Fate?
> Because I have bad news, if she is.



Is the Lifemaker?


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jul 3, 2014)

ensoriki said:


> Is the Lifemaker?



Powerscaling from Negima would argue that he is not! 
Not!Serious!Evangeline > (Serious!Negi+Serious!Asuna) > Serious!Lifemaker.


----------



## OS (Jul 6, 2014)

We holy nao.


----------



## Rax (Jul 6, 2014)

What is up with Eva?


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 6, 2014)

I love the look of Eva's Magia Erebia. That just looks so cool.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The fact that Fate still can only end up in a draw against a handicapped Eva is pretty lulzy.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 6, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



For someone nicknamed Dark Evangel etc. that look doesn't fit her at all


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 6, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> For someone nicknamed Dark Evangel etc. that look doesn't fit her at all




*Spoiler*: __ 



Thats true. For now, I'm assuming the glowy light forms are just what elemental Magia Erebea forms are like.

I'm kinda hoping this series will let us see Eva use a pure Magia Erebea form, like Touta did.


----------



## stream (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm not sure this is even magia erebia. Seems to be her ice queen mode. But man, Eva has mellowed. It's like she grew old and had children


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 7, 2014)

Her ice queen mode _is_ Magia Erebea. She absorbs her ice spell to activate the mode, like Negi absorbed his lighting spell. Touta's Magia Erebea mode is black because no elemental spell is being absorbed.


----------



## OS (Jul 7, 2014)

not going to lie. That form of hers reminds me of erzas from fairy tail.


----------



## Markness (Jul 8, 2014)

OS said:


> not going to lie. That form of hers reminds me of erzas from fairy tail.



I got a Erza-vibe from it myself as well due to the blade-like ice and similar armor design but Eva's more mature physique gives her a degree of elegance that Erza doesn't have. I'm not bashing on Erza since I like her as well but they are worlds apart in character design.

Fate's really gotten stronger if he can make Eva use Magia Erebea. Before this chapter, he was hardly sport for her. Those rock columns of his do look like bread loaves, though!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 8, 2014)

The first thing that popped into my mind reading this chapter


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jul 8, 2014)

*THAT WAS AWESOME.*
Bwajfsgafdkhhe-THAT MAGIA EREBIA-klcfmajsm-SO AWESOME-dajdhjskcmj-! 

Notice how Fate+(best-field-advantage-ever) < sealed, disadvantaged semi-serious Evangeline.

I'm confused as to why Fate isn't considered an immortal. Evangeline clearly states he's "unaging," shouldn't that mean he's technically a form of immortal, since he can't die of age? And wasn't that founder of UQ Holder also basically just unaging? Why would Fate be considered different? 

I'm kinda wondering what the fights are gonna be like by the end of this. Eva-chan and Fate are already end-tier in the Negima Universe. Fate was final boss material, and Eva-chan is that *super* Final Boss/Bonus Boss who could _sneeze_ away even the most final of final bosses, and we already got a fight between the two. (Though they're both restricted.)

Considering how the amount of beings comparable to Eva-chan can be counted on one hand, I don't think there're all that many other character that would offer much of a fight by comparison. I wonder how Akamatsu'll go about it...


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 9, 2014)

Don't forget that the only person she ever felt threatened by was nagi and the lifemaker. Someone stronger than him would be insane


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 9, 2014)

Link removed

Link for those who can't find it. Chapter is translated


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 9, 2014)

I love the look of Fate's stone snake spell. That panel with the snakes swirling around the stone ball that trapped Eva was just beautiful.



MadmanRobz said:


> I'm confused as to why Fate isn't considered an immortal. Evangeline clearly states he's "unaging," shouldn't that mean he's technically a form of immortal, since he can't die of age? And wasn't that founder of UQ Holder also basically just unaging? Why would Fate be considered different? :hu



I don't see where you're getting that Fate isn't considered an immortal. All Eva lays out is that he's unaging, but he can still be killed. Nothing about him not being immortal.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 9, 2014)

One question each? JUST TELL US EVERYTHING.


----------



## Rax (Jul 9, 2014)

Why are you such a bishie shit?


----------



## stream (Jul 9, 2014)

If he's unaging, it means Fate still has a eleven-years old's body, and is using pills to make himself adult.


----------



## Darth (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and assume that Evangeline wasn't anywhere near serious.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 9, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> One question each? JUST TELL US EVERYTHING.



Somehow, I got the feeling Ken's going to have Touta's "what, for real" comment be question 1.   



stream said:


> If he's unaging, it means Fate still has a eleven-years old's body, and is using pills to make himself adult.



Makes you wonder about the other Fates.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 9, 2014)

^The other fates were constructed as they were. Primium and Secundum were made as adults, how Terium and his younger siblings were all made around the 11 year old model.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jul 9, 2014)

Bergelmir said:


> I don't see where you're getting that Fate isn't considered an immortal. All Eva lays out is that he's unaging, but he can still be killed. Nothing about him not being immortal.



But the definition of "immortal" doesn't mean they can't die at all. Evangeline could die if her entire physical and magical existance was eradicated, and so would Touta and almost everyone else who's immortal.

And the guy who founded UQ Holder's form of immortality was litterally just unaging and very weak healing that wouldn't save him if, for example, someone chopped his head off, same as Fate's only weaker.
Fate's unaging means he can't die of age, and his natural resilliance would mean he's actually *more* "immortal" than the UQ Holder founder. How is he not considered immortal if he is completely immune to the single most common form of death?

Really, all I see in Fate's ability is a stronger version of UQ Holder's founder, and the latter is considered immortal while the former isn't, and I don't get what the difference is.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 9, 2014)

Darth said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb here and assume that Evangeline wasn't anywhere near serious.



She knows she can kill him.
He just said she isn't at full strength so he might survive before getting beat by the other 4.
Either way it doesn't matter because he can't kill her.

Evangeline never gets to be shown at full strength.
Think she's stronger than the life maker and nagi.


----------



## Markness (Jul 9, 2014)

Bergelmir said:


> I love the look of Fate's stone snake spell. That panel with the snakes swirling around the stone ball that trapped Eva was just beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see where you're getting that Fate isn't considered an immortal. All Eva lays out is that he's unaging, but he can still be killed. Nothing about him not being immortal.



Despite what I said in my previous post, I did think those columns looked like snakes as well. That's cool to hear that the spell is actually called Stone Snakes and how Fate trapped Eva was pretty creative. Akamatsu's really good at doing stuff like that. 

Pretty much. Fate can't die except in combat.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 9, 2014)

Well Fate isn't really _alive_ in the first place, since he's an artificial construct, a walking object more or less. So in that meaning he's not _immortal_ in the same sense as the UQ Holder numbers, who are pretty much normal, biological beings gifted/cursed with various forms of eternal life.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 9, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> But the definition of "immortal" doesn't mean they can't die at all. Evangeline could die if her entire physical and magical existance was eradicated, and so would Touta and almost everyone else who's immortal.
> 
> And the guy who founded UQ Holder's form of immortality was litterally just unaging and very weak healing that wouldn't save him if, for example, someone chopped his head off, same as Fate's only weaker.
> Fate's unaging means he can't die of age, and his natural resilliance would mean he's actually *more* "immortal" than the UQ Holder founder. How is he not considered immortal if he is completely immune to the single most common form of death?
> ...



Ah, I see what you're saying.

Eva's basically saying "your immortality isn't as good as mine". She's supposed to have the best version of immortality, right? Her head can be cut off, she'd still go on living. She really is undying. Plus, Fate doesn't have any super fast healing, if I remember correctly. Eva does. So being unaging isn't worth a damn when you're about to be skewered by ice blades.

So if they had continued the fight, Fate would be at a disadvantage. They're even as it is, but Fate can die while Eva can't. That would probably be the tipping factor in the fight's result.

EDIT: Also, you really can't rely on just the standard definition of immortality in this manga. You're basically arguing semantics.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 9, 2014)

Wish the fight lasted another chapter.

Hopefully they do not ask Fate any troll questions.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jul 9, 2014)

Bergelmir said:


> EDIT: Also, you really can't rely on just the standard definition of immortality in this manga. You're basically arguing semantics.



I wouldn't call it semantics considering Fate's *the leader of an ogranization that views immortals as inherently evil monsters that need to be exterminated.* The fact that he himself is definitely a form of immortal makes that feel kind of off.

Also, since he is an artifical construct made by the Lifemaker, he's not "human" and thus it's even more odd that his organization doesn't hate him, considering their whole schtick was that immortals are "inhuman."


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 9, 2014)

He seems to blame Eva for something she did. She is what she is mainly because of her immortality, so that might have been a factor for his hate for immortal beings.

That is, if we assume he does hate every immortal. So far the only hint of that was him calling Eva a "depraved immortal", but that just might've been because of his hatred towards her alone. It wasn't directly stated that his organization wants to wipe out the immortals, the Immortal Hunters were only a mercenary group hired by him to help clear the slums which were under UQ Holder's protection. Unless I'm forgetting or missing some piece of information, in which case feel free to remind me.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jul 9, 2014)

You have a point, but then, why would the immortal hunters agree to work for arguably the second most (known) powerful immortal in the solar system?


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 9, 2014)

Hmmm... well, let's hope one of the protagonists ask a question about that


----------



## Cromer (Jul 9, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> I wouldn't call it semantics considering Fate's *the leader of an ogranization that views immortals as inherently evil monsters that need to be exterminated.* The fact that he himself is definitely a form of immortal makes that feel kind of off.
> 
> Also, since he is an artifical construct made by the Lifemaker, he's not "human" and thus it's even more odd that his organization doesn't hate him, considering their whole schtick was that immortals are "inhuman."



"World-saving Group Ala Alba" =/ Immortal Hunters. Shion Nagumo and his ilk were hired guns, and not even by Ala Alba, I don't think.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jul 9, 2014)

^Already been adressed, Crom.


----------



## Cromer (Jul 9, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> ^Already been adressed, Crom.



Left the tab open and forgot about replying, my bad


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 9, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> Hmmm... well, let's hope one of the protagonists ask a question about that



Didn't Tota waste his first question?


----------



## Cromer (Jul 9, 2014)

Wonder what will happen if we find out that the Fate/Eva split DIDN'T happen because of Negi's disappearance/death?


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 9, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> I wouldn't call it semantics considering Fate's *the leader of an ogranization that views immortals as inherently evil monsters that need to be exterminated.* The fact that he himself is definitely a form of immortal makes that feel kind of off.
> 
> Also, since he is an artifical construct made by the Lifemaker, he's not "human" and thus it's even more odd that his organization doesn't hate him, considering their whole schtick was that immortals are "inhuman."


No, they don't have a problem with inhumans. I mean, Nagumo works with a werewolf. Inhuman monster right there on the team. Their hatred of immortals as being monsters is something else.



MadmanRobz said:


> You have a point, but then, why would the immortal hunters agree to work for arguably the second most (known) powerful immortal in the solar system?


Humans using/working with a monster to kill monsters is an old, old trope. If Fate has really dedicated himself to ridding Earth of immortals, then why wouldn't Nagumo and the immortal hunters work with him? 

Alternatively, its entirely possible the immortal hunters do want to kill Fate, but currently can't. Or are making preparations while keeping close to him. Or just keeping an eye on him.

Or Fate and the immortal hunters are just using each other for some other separate goal. (I'm going with this, since Fate was clearing out the village with his PMSC goons before UQ Holder got involved. The immortal hunters only came in after the goons were defeated.)

There's any number of reasons why they'd work together.


----------



## stream (Jul 10, 2014)

Are werewolves immortal? I remember they are considered undead in Pratchett, but…


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jul 10, 2014)

In the Negima universe, werewolves are more like a species of half-wolves than undead monsters.
Either that, or just people who transform with magic.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 11, 2014)

i stopped reading this a while back......should i return to reading it?


----------



## stream (Jul 11, 2014)

Of course you should! 
Well, if you like epic fights the way they were in Negima, you should. Otherwise, it's probably not for you.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 11, 2014)

stream said:


> Of course you should!
> Well, if you like epic fights the way they were in Negima, you should. Otherwise, it's probably not for you.



nah the only reason why i stopped reading it was because of all the vampire business. other than that its goobs.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 12, 2014)

That was a great fight! Nice chapter!



Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Wish the fight lasted another chapter.
> 
> Hopefully they do not ask Fate any troll questions.





Speedy Jag. said:


> Didn't Tota waste his first question?




Too late?


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 12, 2014)

35.2v2 is up. 


A little early from me but.. 

Spoilers! 

>~>


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 12, 2014)

Well. Ahem... Holy. Shit.

The questions were a bit of a waste, considering what they went through to get 'em. Too anticlimactic.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 12, 2014)

Yeah, but at least it does answer one question at the same time opening up a whole new question.  
*Spoiler*: _And revives an old question_ 



Who won Negi's Heart?

I can safely guess it's now narrowed down two the 4 girls in the foreground.   Where I can easily identify Yui and Nodoka (nice ass!), not sure on the right.  Think the one waving is Makie and the other is Asuna.


----------



## stream (Jul 12, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nodoka actually has long pants, but they are decorated with a thin black line in the middle of the butt.

…Why the hell would Karin ask that? Ken is trolling the readers, especially with the answer.

Whoever it is, it should not be Asuna, unless Negi switched after the end of the manga.

But the biggest thing we learn is that Negi might still be alive. Or at least he can be saved, whatever that means. I think that's new.


----------



## Snoozles (Jul 12, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Karin's obsessed with Eva. I don't think it's completely out of character to ask that.

Background (from left to right):
Ku, Ayaka, Chisame, Negi, Chachamaru

Foreground:
Yue, Nodoka, Makie, Ako*

So not narrowed down at all. Every single love interest is in the panel.

*Asuna's hair is way longer. The only other colour match is Ako, plus she grew out her hair in the epilogue. Although, I'm pretty sure this takes place in a dimension that's similar to the unaltered timeline. He's kept the designs 90% identical to those seen in the last chapter.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 12, 2014)

well i read it, so many contrived techniques pulled out the ass but it's akamatsu.

7/10, average but interesting. i want more.

and astronerdboy's website has changed huh? i remember when it was this old style green background and everything


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 13, 2014)

Tyrannos said:


> Yeah, but at least it does answer one question at the same time opening up a whole new question.
> *Spoiler*: _And revives an old question_
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Looked to me like the four in the foreground visited Negi, while the other four were already there. So I'd say that the front four are actually the least likely to have ended up with Negi. For Nodoka and Yue this was more or less confirmed with the ending of Negima. And with Asuna, being Negi's family, that would also make sense.

Chisame or Ku would still be most likely imho. But I never really shipped anything in Negima, so my opinion is probably flawed anyway


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 13, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well hope for at least the RAW to come out for better details.

But yeah, we knew Nodoka and Yue were part of the teasers of "who it can be".   But I do think he's having us say "it's one of these 4 girls" and not the girls behind him".

Anyhow, I went back to the final Chapters of Negima to look at the pictures and in the picture of the woman in the business suit with Negi and Chacha, we know now that's Eva as Yukihime.  Clever Ken, clever.






Snoozles said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



You know it very well could be Ako.   I just didn't think it was her because I didn't see her bangs.   While the hairstyle appeared to be as if Asuna cut it shoulder-length to appear like a modern royal.  (Then again it's rare manga characters change their hair style).

But it makes sense since I once mentioned at the start that Touta's mother did have Ako's silver hair and was versed in medicine.  And in Chapter 1, Ako was in the front of the Negima girls.


So maybe Ako really is the girl Negi ended up with.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 16, 2014)

Chapter.45 ENG

Chap translated. Some of the pages are out of order. The chapter does bring forth a lot that needed to answered though. Also, gives us the block we need for touta to stop being useless


ps: I should start asking for rep.. >~>


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 16, 2014)

TeenRyu said:


> Chapter.45 ENG
> 
> Chap translated. Some of the pages are out of order. The chapter does bring forth a lot that needed to answered though. Also, gives us the block we need for touta to stop being useless
> 
> ...


Interesting chapter. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm gonna assume Fate feels responsible for Touta's parents' deaths, and he didn't actually kill them. Or he was indirectly responsible.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 16, 2014)

Bergelmir said:


> Interesting chapter.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



You know, it very well might be the case.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Because it sure doesn't make sense that he needs a relative of Negi to save him, and yet "murdered" Negi's child and almost killed the grandchild twice?  Doesn't add up except for what you just said.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 16, 2014)

Tyrannos said:


> You know, it very well might be the case.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Unless he wanted to force Eva/Yukihime to make one of them immortal? 
Even then, it would be rather far-fetched, I guess...

Perhaps Eva will explain something next chapter? To motivate Touta into training more.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, maybe it's how someone before said. Negi's body is currently a host of the Lifemaker and Fate wants to replace him with Touta? So that's basically killing him, since he will be sealed and all. His parents might've known about that and didn't agree to it.

Now if we consider this theory, why is it Touta and Touta only who is needed? Maybe when Nagi first started the "cycle" he made it so only someone with his blood can do it. Being male might be a requirement as well - that's why Negi's child, who most likely was a daugther, wasn't a valid candidate for replacement, leaving us with Touta only. If we scratch that theory however, what else is left? Maybe his affinity with Magia Erebea might have something to do with it?

So anyway, Touta is needed, and Fate, as the current "leading hero" of the world announces that he wants him. At this point I see three possibilities that could lead to the events that transpired: 
-his followers/underlings decided to act on their own and take Touta by force - which would indirectly involve Fate in their death, like Bergelmir assumed(and I agree with the "unintentionally" part)
-Fate specifically ordered his men to caputre Touta(but after his switch to the light side, I doubt he would really resort to killing civilians)
-there's a third party that wanted to use Fate's information to forward their own, evil of course, goals - and if we do assume they knew about Touta because of Fate, then he most likely would actually feel that Touta's parents deaths was because of him.

I'm sure there are way more possibilities to it, but generally speaking, one of those three options and their possible variants seem to be the most likely.


----------



## stream (Jul 16, 2014)

Why are you people using spoilers? The chapter has been translated and is out, right?


----------



## Rax (Jul 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Having it go pretty much "Who Negi hooked up with" then not telling it was a real douche move


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 16, 2014)

stream said:


> Why are you people using spoilers? The chapter has been translated and is out, right?



They're always using the spoiler tags when they really shouldn't, instead of doing it the other way around 

This chapter was really nice. Though I'm asking myself why Touta didn't ask _why_ Fate killed his parents, if he already knew/suspected it was him. But yeah, I guess he just wanted to be sure.

And Karin was just hilarious!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 16, 2014)

Nicer chapter. Tota surprised me for once. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm presuming Fate said he killed Tota's parents to use him later and push him away from future danger he can't achieve on his own? He implied Tota will need his help (KLK similarity a bit) so it must  mean a future battle or enemy will prevent Fate's 'mission' without the key of Tota.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 16, 2014)

So who did Negi end up with?
Fate: Not interested.

Akamatsu is a troll..


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 16, 2014)

Red Hero said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Having it go pretty much "Who Negi hooked up with" then not telling it was a real douche move





ClandestineSchemer said:


> So who did Negi end up with?
> Fate: Not interested.
> 
> Akamatsu is a troll..


Standard Akamatsu shenanigans.  He did the same thing with Chao in Negima too.

It does make me wonder what happened between Negi and Eva, though. Eva wouldn't be embarrassed by just having people know Negi was her student, so its gotta be more than that.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 18, 2014)

stream said:


> Why are you people using spoilers? The chapter has been translated and is out, right?



Because the chapter just was released and we wanted to respect not spoiling/  



Bergelmir said:


> It does make me wonder what happened between Negi and Eva, though. Eva wouldn't be embarrassed by just having people know Negi was her student, so its gotta be more than that.



I didn't look too much into that.  I figured it was referencing what happened in Negima with Evangeline being Negi's teacher / master.

Unless Fate learned about Eva flirting with Negi at the start of his training at her resort.



-Ziltoid- said:


> Unless he wanted to force Eva/Yukihime to make one of them immortal?
> Even then, it would be rather far-fetched, I guess...
> 
> Perhaps Eva will explain something next chapter? To motivate Touta into training more.



So evil, that very well has possibilities.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 19, 2014)

Ch.163

Spoilers. New arc!


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 19, 2014)

Ahahaha. Poor Kuroumaru. She(It?) just keeps on being pushed towards becoming a girl.


----------



## Markness (Jul 19, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> This chapter was really nice. Though I'm asking myself why Touta didn't ask _why_ Fate killed his parents, if he already knew/suspected it was him. But yeah, I guess he just wanted to be sure.
> 
> And Karin was just hilarious!



He was probably so caught up in the moment that he couldn't think of anything else but settling the score once he got his answer. 

Karin was indeed funny, especially since she got under Eva's skin so easily and readily accepts what she intends for her! 

Fate said he needed Touta to free Negi. He must be sealed somewhere.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 21, 2014)

Well, well.   Back to Mahora.  

Touta gets more friends, and more obvious tie-ins with Negima.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 21, 2014)

Mahora Days here we go...


----------



## Tangible (Jul 21, 2014)

Background on Mahora as it relates to the first series?


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 21, 2014)

It was the start of the original series, and the focal point for a good half of the manga.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 21, 2014)

So is this better than Negima?


----------



## Black Knight (Jul 21, 2014)

Too early to judge.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 21, 2014)

It's quite different. So far it lacks the romance part which was really strong in Negima(well, except some light shenanigans that are there more for the comedy's sake). The ecchi is also lighter. Like way lighter. I feel that the story aspect so far is weaker than Negima, but there are two reasons for that:
- there's a lot more combat than in early Negima, which was more story driven - being mainly a romance comedy after all
- it's still in a place where theres' more questions than answers.
But it's 43 vs 355 chapters of content, so it's not really a surprise.

Another difference is the characterization. In Negima, minus the main character there were 30-ish girls that all had their fair share of spotlight, having their own arcs and whatnot. UQ Holder so far follows a more standard route, with the point of view being focused on the main character all the time. But again, it's too early to talk about development in that regard.

The side characters themselves are more interesting - since they are immortal beings with various powers, as opposed to normal junior high girls. But then again, the combat formula of the manga might leave them underdeveloped compared to their Negima equivalents. They are already "something special", members of a supernatural organization, with strong powers. The girls in Negima went from normal girls to world saving adventurers with various magical powers.

The main character so far is weaker than Negi in my opinion. Negi was a kid genius, but with some traits of the standard clumsiness that led to some ecchi stuff. Touta is more of a standard shounen protagonist, the not not too smart, brave but overcondfident teenager with a loud mouth.

The combat itself is and was Akamatu's really strong point(which is funny, since he's best known for his ecchi romance comedy stuff). Nice character designs, creative abbilities, and dynamic scenes that scream action. You can feel the impact.

In conclusion: it's too early for me to say if it's better or worse. In my opinion it have potential to be a better battle manga, but I can't say yet whether it will be a better story, or a better title overall.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 21, 2014)

Nice to see Mahora again. I'm hoping the story doesn't linger too long there, though.



Tangible said:


> Background on Mahora as it relates to the first series?



Negi(Touta's grandpa) was a teacher there. The main cast of the first series was Negi and his students.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 21, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> It's quite different. So far it lacks the romance part which was really strong in Negima(well, except some light shenanigans that are there more for the comedy's sake). The ecchi is also lighter. Like way lighter. I feel that the story aspect so far is weaker than Negima, but there are two reasons for that:
> - there's a lot more combat than in early Negima, which was more story driven - being mainly a romance comedy after all
> - it's still in a place where theres' more questions than answers.
> But it's 43 vs 355 chapters of content, so it's not really a surprise.



Negima's romance never really kicked in til the Summer Festival.  

As for the Ecchiness, I think he toned it down because of the new indecency laws in Japan (which Ken is opposed to).   That's why we seen Ken working around it.   Eva / Yukihime as an adult, only in panties in Chapter 1.  Karin being completely naked, but she's regarded as a 17 year old (over the minimum age of the law), and Kuromaru's sexuality.  



PPsycho said:


> Another difference is the characterization. In Negima, minus the main character there were 30-ish girls that all had their fair share of spotlight, having their own arcs and whatnot. UQ Holder so far follows a more standard route, with the point of view being focused on the main character all the time. But again, it's too early to talk about development in that regard.



Still too early.  We know that Karin and Kuromaru has a background and Kirie has the aura of mystery.   And this new chapter, betcha that's a new girl that's going to be part of the harem.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 21, 2014)

so..when are touta and eva gonna bone  guess the amount of chapters


----------



## YoungChief (Jul 21, 2014)

I've thought about getting into this series, do I have to read negima first? Also what is a UQ, and who's holding it


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jul 21, 2014)

Are those Mahora uniforms!? AND IS THAT THE WORLD TREE IN THE BACKGROUND!? 

HOLY SHIT THE TITLE PAGE LIED! LIED I TELL YOU! Kuromaru's wearing a female uniform I can't even! 

Well fucking played Akamatsu.
Well played!


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 22, 2014)

YoungChief said:


> I've thought about getting into this series, do I have to read negima first? Also what is a UQ, and who's holding it


Yuukyuu is a Japanese word that means 'eternity' or 'perpetuity'. So they just stylized it to 'UQ'. The name basically means 'Immortals'.

Its probably good if you read Negima. You'll have a greater appreciation of some references. But so far, its not really super necessary.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jul 22, 2014)

Bergelmir said:


> Its probably good if you read Negima. You'll have a greater appreciation of some references. But so far, its not really super necessary.



I'd still say he should read Negima, even if it hasn't been a requirement yet. He'd get a whole new angle on what's happening if he did, and based on what we're seeing, Negima will probably _become_ a required reading soon enough.

Sidenote; Totally crazy and random prediction here, but I'm gonna say that the suspicious person on the final page is the dragon girl from Fate's old harem.
If I'm wrong then meh, if I'm right I will be insufferably smug about it for years to come.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 22, 2014)

Well, we've already seen that the hooded kid is a white haired boy... sooo probably not the dragon girl. Unless its a disguise.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jul 22, 2014)

Bergelmir said:


> Well, we've already seen that the hooded kid is a white haired boy... sooo probably not the dragon girl. Unless its a disguise.



...Where? I must've missed that. 
My guess really came from the fact that they have the same eye designs, and Fate sending someone he could trust to keep an eye on Touta would make sense.
Who'd be better than one of the Fatettes?

That being said though, Akamatsu's artwork does tend to look the same/similar sometimes, eyes being one of the more obvious examples. Like I said, it was a very random prediction.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 22, 2014)

The very first chapter. And the teasers before the manga started. We got a look at the cast, remember. And we saw the hooded kid, both with the hood up and the hood down. In the first chapter, there is that spread on page 2 or 3, and you see him kinda blurry on the side. White hood down, white hair, black coat and pants.

Back then, I was thinking he was Fate.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jul 22, 2014)

Oh right, I forgot all about that. I thought he could be Fate myself way back then.
Update: We've never seen him with the hood down, so we actually don't know "his" face or gender or hair color for sure.

If I were to make an updated guess then, perhaps he/she/it is a new entry in the averuncus series? He/she/it could have been made relatively recently by the LM, or he/she/it could be working for Fate if they're both averunci.

IfFateHadAKidIWillFreakTheFuckOut.jpg


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 22, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> IfFateHadAKidIWillFreakTheFuckOut.jpg




The part of me thats constantly trying to link stuff back to MSN is thinking he could be Filius Zect(his body at least). But thats just grasping at straws.

I swear, if he is the Mage of the Beginning in Zect's body, trapped in Mahora like Eva used to be, I would laugh so hard.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jul 22, 2014)

Based on what we *have* seen of this hooded character though, I don't he looks much like Zect besides them both being shotas.

...Not saying I wouldn't love that development though... The sheer absurdity of making the greatest mage of all time, creator of life and the magical world and the by-far highest standing dark mage and God of magic and biggest antagonist of the original into one of the MC's (true)companions in the sequel would be *more hilarious than I can accurately express in words right now.*


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 22, 2014)

Tyrannos said:


> Negima's romance never really kicked in til the Summer Festival.


They had a "practice" confession in the first chapter. They made a love potion in the second. Not to mention the whole pactio mechanic. Sure, the "real" feelings didn't appear till later, but it was a very prominent part of the manga, with the typical Akamatsu "smack him, but blush and smile later" type of teasing.



MadmanRobz said:


> Sidenote; Totally crazy and random prediction here, but I'm gonna say that the suspicious person on the final page is the dragon girl from Fate's old harem.
> If I'm wrong then meh, if I'm right I will be insufferably smug about it for years to come.


That's how predictions always go 



Bergelmir said:


> I swear, if he is the Mage of the Beginning in Zect's body, trapped in Mahora like Eva used to be, I would laugh so hard.


That would be brilliant.


----------



## Mambo (Jul 22, 2014)

40 chapters in and the thing that differ Uq holder and negima the most is...Ken can't be subtle anymore. 

I remember reading negima forced to read all the girls' useless babbling because it's where foreshadowing for future plot are hidden. Uq holder in other hand, the same with nardo, clorox, wanpiss and toriko: foreshadowing and plot are screamed loudly in readers' face


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 22, 2014)

I say this series is getting more and more impressive, love how the chapter showed more of Kens artwork on Touta impressive swordsmanship training. I mean wow he never gets tired of adding more action to each chapter.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 22, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> They had a "practice" confession in the first chapter. They made a love potion in the second. Not to mention the whole pactio mechanic. Sure, the "real" feelings didn't appear till later, but it was a very prominent part of the manga, with the typical Akamatsu "smack him, but blush and smile later" type of teasing.



Na, the love potion wasn't really about romance, but comedy.   But I will admit, his moment with Nodoka was somewhat romantic, but it really fell on it's face since Ken really never developed it further than her having a thing for Negi for the rest of the story.   Which was a shame, she was an early favorite for me.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 22, 2014)

Tyrannos said:


> Na, the love potion wasn't really about romance, but comedy.   But I will admit, his moment with Nodoka was somewhat romantic, but it really fell on it's face since Ken really never developed it further than her having a thing for Negi for the rest of the story.   Which was a shame, she was an early favorite for me.



I sure hope Ken learned a lesson there. Because of the abundance of characters all of them were rather shallow. I'd rather see UQ take the 'few well developed characters' route. Like how Naruto was interesting in part 1, because it did not try to put a thousand characters in each chapter.. The current small UQ cast is perfect imho.


----------



## Rax (Jul 22, 2014)

mambo said:


> 40 chapters in and the thing that differ Uq holder and negima the most is...Ken can't be subtle anymore.
> 
> I remember reading negima forced to read all the girls' useless babbling because it's where foreshadowing for future plot are hidden. Uq holder in other hand, the same with nardo, clorox, wanpiss and toriko: foreshadowing and plot are screamed loudly in readers' face



UQ is already >>> Negima by leagues for not having boring as fuck Pactio chapters and an MC that isn't a limp bitch.


----------



## Rax (Jul 22, 2014)

Yes.

Pactio Chapters were some of the worse things I've ever read in big manga.

And Negi was a bitch for like a good year or two into the series where as Touta starts off good.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jul 22, 2014)

Red Hero said:


> Yes.
> 
> Pactio Chapters were some of the worse things I've ever read in big manga.
> 
> And Negi was a bitch for like a good year or two into the series where as Touta starts off good.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jul 23, 2014)

Translated chapter's out, don't have a link.

Kuroumaru isn't sticking with the female uniform. 
But Karin's bringing a spare, so there's still hope! 

Seems they're actually in school specifically to scout for that guy. I wonder what kind of immortal he is.

So apparently UQ Holder has branches, and this one's just the Japanese one, with the Japanese immortals. Does that mean there'll be branches in other countries that house immortals from _their_ local folklores and stuff? 

Seems like one of the main cast guys from the first covers and promotional artwork is apparently already the second strongest member of UQ Holder. Can't help but wonder though, when Eva said that, did she mean second strongest in the Japanese branch or from their global rooster?

*Edit: Goddangit, forgot I had the last post.* Should I bother merging?...


----------



## Darth (Jul 23, 2014)

Link removed


----------



## Darth (Jul 23, 2014)

Evangeline better show up with a school uniform. 

I would also accept her as a teacher.


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Jul 23, 2014)

Eva vs Fate was good chapter but I feel like its underwhelming to see Eva struggle like that.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 23, 2014)

That was a nice prelude for the next arc. With so many girls in Negima it wouldn't be strange if they met some of their descendants around Touta's age. Or as teachers.

Also, maybe Sayo returned to her class attending. She's one of the few characters who could actually appear in person.


----------



## OS (Jul 23, 2014)

>yfw kuromaru doesn't choose to be a girl when they turn 16


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 23, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> I sure hope Ken learned a lesson there. Because of the abundance of characters all of them were rather shallow. I'd rather see UQ take the 'few well developed characters' route. Like how Naruto was interesting in part 1, because it did not try to put a thousand characters in each chapter.. The current small UQ cast is perfect imho.



Yeah, Ken did over extend himself.   But I don't think he's going to do that with UQ.   Pretty much it seems the main cast is Yukihime, Touta, Karin, and Kuromaru.   With the secondary list being Kirie and Ikku.  Jimbei will fill the role similar to Takamichi.



Darth said:


> Evangeline better show up with a school uniform.
> 
> I would also accept her as a teacher.



I honestly wouldn't be surprised if that happened.   




PPsycho said:


> That was a nice prelude for the next arc. With so many girls in Negima it wouldn't be strange if they met some of their descendants around Touta's age. Or as teachers.
> 
> Also, maybe Sayo returned to her class attending. She's one of the few characters who could actually appear in person.



Yeah, that's almost a definite.   (We still think Ikku has a connection to Chachamaru).

I would think one of them would show up as a teacher, but it's been 90 years since the end of Negima.  So if they are alive, they would be really, really old.  So the most likely candidate would be the Headmaster.

And Sayo, I think she very well could show up.  We know she got legs at the end of Negima.  I wouldn't be surprised if she managed to gain enough control that she's solid and fools people.   And she could very well end up as a teacher.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice chapter and seems like this arc gonna be fun.I liked how Touta is finally wanting to improve in what he is good at although he doesn?t have a definite objective t accomplish with that.

And yep, kuromaru needs to become a girl when the time comes.


----------



## Black Knight (Jul 23, 2014)

Knowing Akamatsu, he will troll us turning Kuromaru a boy... by accident.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 23, 2014)

is that new guys the little one that was nagi's teacher


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jul 24, 2014)

Kirito said:


> is that new guys the little one that was nagi's teacher



General thoughts right now are that he probably isn't, but it would be interesting if he was. He's not that similar to Zect in appearance though.



Tyrannos said:


> Yeah, Ken did over extend himself.   But I don't think he's going to do that with UQ.   Pretty much it seems the main cast is Yukihime, Touta, Karin, and Kuromaru.   With the secondary list being Kirie and Ikku.  Jimbei will fill the role similar to Takamichi.
> 
> I honestly wouldn't be surprised if that happened.
> 
> ...


*OI, don't dis the original class 3A*, they had enough character to at least be recognized as their own characters. Akamatsu did a splendid job with them, not everyone needs to be super developed like Negi.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 24, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> *OI, don't dis the original class 3A*, they had enough character to at least be recognized as their own characters. Akamatsu did a splendid job with them, not everyone needs to be super developed like Negi.



I'm not dissing them at all!  

Just saying all the girls really didn't get their moment to shine.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 24, 2014)

There were some interesting characters among them, but none of them got the attention they should've gotten. I mean, if it had stayed with a small group of girl who got pactios and the story had focussed on them, I think the story would have been a lot better.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jul 24, 2014)

I agree that parts of 3A should've had more spotlight, but I disagree that focusing on just a smaller cast instead would've been better.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 24, 2014)

I think the girls that were relevant had plenty of development and spotlight. It faded out the more it neared the end of the manga, but still. 

UQ Holder is different so far in this matter, almost everything is shown from Touta's point of view. Also, less characters equals less interactions. Another thing with UQ Holder: every character introduced is already "interesting" and powerful. That leaves less room for development, especially in conjunction with the two points above.

It's also harder to do one thing that Akamatsu was great at: build an aura of mystery around some mysterious figures. In Negima, every flashback with Ala Rubra was full of awesome, partially because we've known and were shown so little of them. They really had an aura of a legend. In Negima's case, the "bits" about legendary people are basically a whole different manga. It diminishes the feeling that is associated with legends, because wev'e actually been through it ourselves this time.


----------



## Mambo (Jul 24, 2014)

OS said:


> >yfw kuromaru doesn't choose to be a girl when they turn 16



Dude, ken is yuri lover and hate yaoi 

The only possible solution are kuromaru becomes a girl or both touta and kuromaru become girls. Take your pick


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jul 24, 2014)

mambo said:


> Dude, ken is yuri lover and hate yaoi



Akamatsu a Yaoi hater? ...I don't think you've read Negima very well.
Sure, he's definitely got a liking for yuri, and while there's no *direct* yaoi anywhere in his works, there are *obvious* yaoi undertones every now and then, blatantly put there intentionally and meant to be seen.

In-universe, Fate was briefly viewed as a serious love interest rival for Negi you know, his own indifference notwithstanding. Not to mention there being more than one flat mention of men having kissed, and I'm pretty sure any female reader could tell you that there were plenty of male fanservice. Straight male readers tends to overlook the fact that every time we get a shirtless Negi kicking ass, it's roughly a female readers equivalent of a male reader getting to see a female character's clothing damage.

Akamatsu  may not be a yaoi kind of guy, but saying he would never make Kuroumaru a man because he's a yaoi hater is just ridiculous. I think Kuroumaru'll become a girl, but it literally wouldn't surprise me in the least if he *did* make him a guy, because Akamatsu is just good at subverting expectations like that.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 24, 2014)

Character development and aura of mystery?--- let's talk about ako's scar... 



WE STILL DIDNT GET A STORY FOR THAT DAMMIT


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 24, 2014)

Yeah, that's one of the unresolved plot points, but it wasn't really what I was talking about. Legends are powerful because you don't know the full story. Ala Rubra had the aura of badassery, because whenever we heard about them, they were kicking some ass. It made a group of powerful people even more powerful to the characters and readers alike, because we've only heard how great they were.

In case of Negi and company we know exactly what they did. Yeah it was cool and awesome in Negima by itself, but I don't get the same feeling I did from Ala Rubra from Negi's team in UQ Holder. Especially becasue their biggest(presumably) feat was something that we personally witnessed. The only mystery here so far is "so, what were they doing in their retirement days?". Not the same ammount of impact, at least for me.

As for the scar itself.. well, it could just be a simple accident, it was the basis for Ako's insecurity, but other than that it's "origins" aren't really that important in my opinion. If that was the case, Akamatsu would probably expand on the topic(maybe he wanted to, but forgot/didn't have time).


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jul 24, 2014)

To be fair, I'm pretty sure Akamatsu isn't actually *trying* to give Ala Alba the same aura of mystery and strength as he had with Ala Rubra, they're different groups with different tones. Ala Rubra was the classic fantasy group of heroes of legend who'd show up and fight the problems away, whereas Ala Alba were a more modern take that saved the world not by just beating up a demon, but through politics, science and changing the base structure of society.
Sure they had to beat Cosmo Entelecheia (spelling...), but the true problem they faced and had to solve was the natural collapse of a dimension.

Ala Alba was simply never *supposed* to be a mysterious group like Ala Rubra, and Akamatsu really isn't writing the story as if they were. If anything, they're the *opposite.*

Oh and thanks for bringing back my Negi x Ako feels, you bully! 
I still want to see her deal with that story, it was set up to be revealed and have a big impact, but seemingly had to be cut for time or something. Imagine all the Negi x Ako ship-teasing we could've had!


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 24, 2014)

But the whole "shrouded in mystery" is what makes a legend. Ala Alba is similar to Ala Rubra in that they both were fighting to save the world. Just like Ala Rubra were the heroes of Negima's characters, Ala Alba are the heroes of the present times. Differences are, Ala Rubra also had the legendary status to us readers. Ala Alba on the other hand is something we know very well. It also limits the possibilites of awesome flashbacks, because it just would be repeating the story.

So when in Negima we've heard about the feats of the Thousand Master, we were in the same "know" as the characters, so our impressions were similar, and it felt more.. "tight" to experience the story.

If the characters of UQ Holder are reminded about the feats of Negi in a similar way.. then yeah, Touta can be impressed, whereas we, the readers will just go "yeah, and after that Negi went and screwed an android in the back of her head". We were already impressed by it in the past.

I know I'm nitpicking like crazy here, but I just feel that it's one of the components that is inevitably worse in presentation because it's a sequel.

Nevertheless, we still don't actually know what happened directly after Negima's ending, and from Nagumo's flashback we can see some potential. Not sure if it can top saving the world, but we'll see.

Also, I'm on Team Nodoka  So I don't feel that sad about Ako's unresolved backstory.


----------



## stream (Jul 24, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> Also, I'm on Team Nodoka  So I don't feel that sad about *Ako's unresolved backstory*.



I saw what you did there


----------



## Kirito (Jul 25, 2014)

here's my problem with akamatsu.

he tried to do too much with too much, you know what i mean? he set up his world to be this uber great scope but ultimately failed because once you put your characters into world destroyer levels where do you go from there? akamatsu screwed up and he knew it, which is why UQ holder is now giving him another chance.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 25, 2014)

Astro nerd boy giving his usual descriptions. 

Line webtoon trans 168


I swear, he's the best for ken akamatsu's work.



Anyone else hoping when things get more serious we can get canon rap back on board?


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 26, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Given the spoilers, would be funny if Ken actually had Karin making an appearance in Negima, before she actually was known in UQ.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 26, 2014)

Tyrannos said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Given the spoilers, would be funny if Ken actually had Karin making an appearance in Negima, before she actually was known in UQ.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, "previous undercover mission of the same case" probably means that it was on the orders of UQ Holder, which as far as I remember didn't exist in Negima.

If that's not the case, than I guess it's possible. But I doubt it would be done with the sequel in mind, maybe Ken just went and looked through all the extras faces and picked one 

Now I feel like browsing through the most populated chapters and play Where's Karin?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 28, 2014)

Nice one Touta


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 30, 2014)

chapter is out on mangacow 

translated


----------



## blueblip (Jul 30, 2014)

Touta dun good this chapter


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jul 30, 2014)

I feel like that lunch area is the Chao Bao Zi.

Touta better hope no one heard him say Fate and Yukihime there, those are some pretty big names to go flaunting with considering they're on a covert mission that they can't let people know about.

What if we get to run into Chao in Mahora? 
If she'll appear at all, it would be a fitting place to do it.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 30, 2014)

*Touta*: Kuromaru, we have to keep a low profile as normal students.
Punches a magician so hard, he lands on top of a pole in front of the whole school.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 30, 2014)

Touta once again showed some badass and kickass against these so-called elites. I don't understand how some don't like Touta that much, but I do he at least now taking interest of wanting Yukihime coaching him to get stronger.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jul 30, 2014)

It's not that we don't like Touta, it's that there really isn't much character in him to like. I don't hate him, it's just that he's very generic, and doesn't stand out much at all as a person.
Negi at this point felt like a human being, whereas Touta feels more like a token to fill a specific role in a narrative. I wouldn't call him a clich?, he's just... bland. Really, really bland.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 30, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> What if we get to run into Chao in Mahora?
> If she'll appear at all, it would be a fitting place to do it.



I doubt we will run into Chao, she's not even born yet.   

And I don't see a reason for her to go back in time to meet Touta, unless she has to go save her father.  (I'm pretty sure that Touta could be Chao's father since it's 2085 and Chao was born in the early 2100s.   And Touta so far appears to be the only decendant of Negi).


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jul 30, 2014)

...Oh right. Forgot about that.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 30, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> It's not that we don't like Touta, it's that there really isn't much character in him to like. I don't hate him, it's just that he's very generic, and doesn't stand out much at all as a person.
> Negi at this point felt like a human being, whereas Touta feels more like a token to fill a specific role in a narrative. I wouldn't call him a clich?, he's just... bland. Really, really bland.



I don't see any of what you think. He seemed to have more of a Goku character at least he is not afraid of women around him. Plus he is willing to fight back girls like Karina and Yukihime,

I hope for a official fight between Karin and Touta,


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 30, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> I don't see any of what you think. He seemed to have *more of a Goku character at least* he is not afraid of women around him. Plus he is willing to fight back girls like Karina and Yukihime,
> 
> I hope for a official fight between Karin and Touta,


That's exactly it. This type of character has been done to death. I don't like to use the word "generic", but yeah, that's Touta's character pretty much. If you've seen something a thousand times it can get dull.

I was hoping Ken will touch more on stuff like going Louis Armstrong in space with this character, but unfortunately so far he's the typical "don't think, fight" type.

Not that I hate the MC or anyhing, he's just no too interesting as a character.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 30, 2014)

There's also the extraordinarily high bar he set for himself early on character development wise with negi. That's a high bar to consistently hit.


----------



## OS (Jul 30, 2014)

app users master race


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jul 31, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> I don't see any of what you think. He seemed to have more of a Goku character at least he is not afraid of women around him. Plus he is willing to fight back girls like Karina and Yukihime,
> 
> I hope for a official fight between Karin and Touta,



Goku isn't much of a character either, and Toriyama was writing a gag manga. Goku wasn't *made* to be viewed as a serious attempt at writing a dimensional character.

If your character's most striking resemblance in personality is Goku, then you have not managed to write a believable and deep character.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jul 31, 2014)

Sword Sage said:


> Touta once again showed some badass and kickass against these so-called elites. I don't understand how some don't like Touta that much, but I do he at least now taking interest of wanting Yukihime coaching him to get stronger.



He's too jovial 

Lack of seriousness aside, He's not rough diamond that will get cut into shape anytime soon.

His flaws go either way with me, I get nonplussed on him.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 2, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



so there is a theory that touta is possibly an artificial being due to what the spoilers say. If it's true.. THE SPIN ON EVERYTHING OMG


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 2, 2014)

TeenRyu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> so there is a theory that touta is possibly an artificial being due to what the spoilers say. If it's true.. THE SPIN ON EVERYTHING OMG




*Spoiler*: __ 



Is suspicious, but I wouldn't immediately say that he's artificial.  Somehow I don't get the impression that you could turn an artificial being into a vampire.

Maybe he was a test tube baby that underwent rapid growth because of the situation.  Because it's odd that Fate said he specifically needs Touta to save Negi.   Which personally makes me wonder if perhaps Touta is a clone of Negi?

(Personally, I prefer Touta being a blood relative than some science project).


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 2, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> It's not that we don't like Touta, it's that there really isn't much character in him to like. I don't hate him, it's just that he's very generic, and doesn't stand out much at all as a person.
> Negi at this point felt like a human being, whereas Touta feels more like a token to fill a specific role in a narrative. I wouldn't call him a clich?, he's just... bland. Really, really bland.



Isn't that the point though? He constantly tries to copy his friends because of his lack of origins and his whole dream of going to the top of the tower to find something he can call his own and find his identity(the person he wants to be). The only real reason he fights is because currently that's his best talent. He likes people who are sure of who they are like his village friends but he also likes people like kuromaru who like himself don't know who they or want to be.


----------



## Black Knight (Aug 4, 2014)

And so Touta's birthdary was...


*Spoiler*: __ 



4 years ago. Dafuq?


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 4, 2014)

chapter is out on mangacow

The raw! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



with his birthday only 4 years ago... SO MANY QUESTIONS


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 5, 2014)

translated chapter. 

chapter is out on mangacow


----------



## Mambo (Aug 6, 2014)

>Girl
>Computer maniac
>Can enter cyberspace

Chisame granddaughter? Whatever. Second girl in the harem (after kuromaru) confirmed


----------



## OS (Aug 6, 2014)

>girl

please, ken about to go traps


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 6, 2014)

I don't know... would they assign males and females in school to the same room? I don't think so...

At least that clears every suspicion about it being Zecht


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 6, 2014)

Interesting, interesting. So. If Touta is some kind of artificial clone abomination thing, I'm wondering if the whole "dead parents memory" is even real. It could just be implanted memories.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 6, 2014)

Bergelmir said:


> Interesting, interesting. So. If Touta is some kind of artificial clone abomination thing, I'm wondering if the whole "dead parents memory" is even real. It could just be implanted memories.


Plot twist: his creators were actually evil, so Fate killing them was justified. Don't know how Eva would fit in this scenario, but the birthdate opens up a lot of interesting possibilities.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 6, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> Plot twist: his creators were actually evil, so Fate killing them was justified. Don't know how Eva would fit in this scenario, but the birthdate opens up a lot of interesting possibilities.



Well, it's the birthdate noted by UQ, perhaps they consider the day he became immortal as his birthdate?


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 6, 2014)

But was it really 4 years already? Or does it count the time when Eva "saved" Touta from the attack on his parents, since it seems she already did something to him back then.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 6, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> But was it really 4 years already? Or does it count the time when Eva "saved" Touta from the attack on his parents, since it seems she already did something to him back then.



I think the latter, yes. Wouldn't be surprising if Touta's immortality had some kind of secret to it. Especially considering the author


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 6, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> I think the latter, yes. *Wouldn't be surprising if Touta's immortality had some kind of secret to it.* Especially considering the author



Oh, I thought that was obviously going to be the case. After all, Eva's immortality didn't come with Magia Erebea. Its a technique she created. But Touta seems to have gotten it just by becoming a vampire. Not to mention, it activates without even absorbing any magic, which is at odds with how Magia Erebea is supposed to work.

My pet theory is that Eva did something to Touta that gave him some form of Magia Erebea when Eva saved him 4 years ago. And thats the reason he can't use magic properly. Magia Erebea is eating it up. Which is how it activates without absorbing magic.


----------



## Mambo (Aug 6, 2014)

OS said:


> >girl
> 
> please, ken about to go traps





PPsycho said:


> I don't know... would they assign males and females in school to the same room? I don't think so...
> 
> At least that clears every suspicion about it being Zecht



She is reverse-trap, obviously


----------



## MadmanRobz (Aug 6, 2014)

Being made roommates doesn't make it a guy, Negi was made a roommate of two of his female students, and he was a teacher. It's fully possible it's a girl.

Does anyone happen to know what years Negima took place in off the top of their head? Because this hacker was born in 2001, so I'm unsure whether or not he/she/it could be related to Chisame.
Speaking of which, I feel like this chapter was made specifically to give veteran fans flashbacks *waaaay* back to Chisame's introduction arc, and it worked. I now miss Negima more than ever, thanks Akamatsu. 

About the age stuff that's been discussed, that'd be pretty awesome if it were true. Considering this is Akamatsu, the odds of there being some deeper meaning to the stuff that seems standard and basic are actually pretty high, kudos for the theory.
I really should give Akamatsu more credit than I have recently...

Side note: This immortal. I may just have a new favorite UQ Holder character. It's like Chisame, but *without* the god damn glasses!


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 6, 2014)

Except Negi was a little boy and he was placed in a room with the headmaster's daughter as a favor. I'm not saying it's not possible in case of Touta, but normal school dorms SHOULD keep rooms of girls and boys separate. 

Unless it's a situation where there's no room anywhere else, but since they weren't informed about any inconveniences like that the more plausible scenario is that the 2 male transfer students were placed in a male dorm/room.

If the mysterious person is indeed a CONFIRMED girl, I expect an explanation for the situation, because my logic meter will not accept this situation as something "normal"


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 6, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> I don't know... would they assign males and females in school to the same room? I don't think so...



Well there are co-ed dorms in existence now.  So it's not too far-fetched in the future there is more gender neutrality even at high school levels.



-Ziltoid- said:


> Well, it's the birthdate noted by UQ, perhaps they consider the day he became immortal as his birthdate?





PPsycho said:


> But was it really 4 years already? Or does it count the time when Eva "saved" Touta from the attack on his parents, since it seems she already did something to him back then.



You know, I think that might be it.  It's the date of his immortality, not his biological birth date.



MadmanRobz said:


> Being made roommates doesn't make it a guy, Negi was made a roommate of two of his female students, and he was a teacher. It's fully possible it's a girl.



I got the impression the room was supposed to be vacant, and this person happened to be inside, using it as a base.  




mambo said:


> >Girl
> >Computer maniac
> >Can enter cyberspace
> 
> Chisame granddaughter? Whatever. Second girl in the harem (after kuromaru) confirmed





MadmanRobz said:


> Does anyone happen to know what years Negima took place in off the top of their head? Because this hacker was born in 2001, so I'm unsure whether or not he/she/it could be related to Chisame.



I say there is a 99.9% chance this isn't the child of Chisame.  

Negima took place in 1997, when she was 16.   So she would have to have gotten pregnant around 20 years old.   But given she became a NEET after graduating and stayed that way into her adult life, I don't get the impression she became a mother.

Not to mention this girl (guy?) has black hair.  While Chisame and Negi were auburn/orange/light brown haired.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Aug 6, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> If the mysterious person is indeed a CONFIRMED girl, I expect an explanation for the situation, because my logic meter will not accept this situation as something "normal"




Its future Japan.
They must be desperate to raise the birth rate and don't care about the means anymore.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 6, 2014)

Tyrannos said:


> I got the impression the room was supposed to be vacant, and this person happened to be inside, using it as a base.


That's.. probably it, going by what the receptionist said. But then again, if you want to use a room as a base you make it so people think it's full, so they cannot assign anyone else to it, and from his/her reaction it seemed that some security measures(hacked database most likely) were supposed to be in place. I'll stop the speculation for now, next chapter will bring answers.


----------



## Wrath (Aug 6, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> I think the latter, yes. Wouldn't be surprising if Touta's immortality had some kind of secret to it. Especially considering the author


Oh it definitely does. After all Eva said that he and Karin might have the strongest immortality and end up being the only ones to survive in the future, but the file lists him as having a lower class to her.

It might just be as simple as him inheriting Negi's immortality on top of being turned into a vampire, or there could be something more going on. The whole four-year-old thing is intriguing as hell.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Aug 6, 2014)

I find it unlikely that the room would be written as unoccupied, as that would create some very blatant risks that could easily be avoided by simply assigning him/herself that single room. Though I suppose it's still possible.

With the 1997 date given above, I think it's actually very possible he/she has some kind of relation to Chisame, even likely. They don't necessarily have to be mother and child, but considering the similarities between both their appearances as well as their debut chapters (Hers is very blatantly meant to be reminiscent of Chisame's.) _and_ their personalities, I really wouldn't rule out a connection of some sort.

I'm getting the feeling he/she won't be the murderer that's been killing students. I'm actually pretty sure he/she won't be.
Gonna deny I said that if it turns out I was wrong though.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 6, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> That's.. probably it, going by what the receptionist said. But then again, if you want to use a room as a base you make it so people think it's full, so they cannot assign anyone else to it, and from his/her reaction it seemed that some security measures(hacked database most likely) were supposed to be in place. I'll stop the speculation for now, next chapter will bring answers.



True, most likely an oversight.  Especially since this kid was watching Touta and realize he/she was in that very "empty room".   So it's ironic, he/she was observing them but not very observant themself.  



MadmanRobz said:


> With the 1997 date given above, I think it's actually very possible he/she has some kind of relation to Chisame, even likely. They don't necessarily have to be mother and child, but considering the similarities between both their appearances as well as their debut chapters (Hers is very blatantly meant to be reminiscent of Chisame's.) _and_ their personalities, I really wouldn't rule out a connection of some sort.



Even if they have similarities in personality, doesn't mean they are related.  I mean look at Otohime from Love Hina and compare her to Chizuru, they are basically identical.   Same with similarity between Shinobu and Nodoka.   So I think it's not relation, just Ken reusing familiar personalities.

Besides, I still say Kirie is more like Chisame than this new person.  



MadmanRobz said:


> I'm getting the feeling he/she won't be the murderer that's been killing students. I'm actually pretty sure he/she won't be.
> Gonna deny I said that if it turns out I was wrong though.



I agree, it's typical red herring to introduce a seemlingly creepy new character that appears to be a villain, but ends up being a sidekick.   Just look at Kotaro and Eva.

I'm willing to bet that this person's story will end up being that he/she has been looking for the murder for the past 100 years to avenge a friend, but had no success.  But due to character flaws (not being truly observant / intelligent), Touta picks out something stupid, yet accurate assumption that leads to the true murder's capture.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 7, 2014)

We know next to nothing about Touta's origins, yet he was easily able to use magia erebea. At the same time we know Negi is still alive, but needs Touta for some reason to be revived. Would it be a possibility that Negi's dark side (the magia erebia, which went wild a few time during Negima), could have been separated from him, becoming Touta? I know, it's a rather wild theory, but we know that Negi's 'corruption' would only grow on, right? That could also be why Fate specifically needs Touta.

Also: it could imply that Touta's 'parents' did not die in a car crash, but rather that Touta killed them himself when he lost control over magia erebea at that time. Why would Eva have been around if there was nothing special about Touta in the first place?


----------



## MadmanRobz (Aug 7, 2014)

Tyrannos said:


> Even if they have similarities in personality, doesn't mean they are related.  I mean look at Otohime from Love Hina and compare her to Chizuru, they are basically identical.   Same with similarity between Shinobu and Nodoka.   So I think it's not relation, just Ken reusing familiar personalities.
> 
> Besides, I still say Kirie is more like Chisame than this new person.


The difference here is that I'm fairly certain these similarities are very intentional. There's no way Akamatsu drew this and *didn't* know how many call backs to Chisame there are, especially since Chisame was such a populare character.
Also, note that I said "connection." As in "not necessarily biological." She might have a connection to Chisame's Artifact for all we know. In *some* way, at *some* point, I think she has had *some* connection to Chisame. 
The only way for that to not happen in my mind is if Akamatsu wanted to intentionally tease that they have one just to subvert the expectation.

No one's said Kirie isn't similar too, it's just not important since the odds of her being a descendant of anyone from the original cast is at this point very unlikely. Possible sure, but extremely unlikely.



Tyrannos said:


> I agree, it's typical red herring to introduce a seemlingly creepy new character that appears to be a villain, but ends up being a sidekick.   Just look at Kotaro and Eva.
> 
> I'm willing to bet that this person's story will end up being that he/she has been looking for the murder for the past 100 years to avenge a friend, but had no success.  But due to character flaws (not being truly observant / intelligent), Touta picks out something stupid, yet accurate assumption that leads to the true murder's capture.



To nitpick that, Eva and Kotarou actually weren't red herrings. Eva actually *was* the criminal they were looking for, she did do the stuff they thought she was doing. Similarly, Touta was also actually a grunt of the enemy at the time, who really did fight for them.
Both of them were exactly what they were thought to be, and only turned around afterwards. Eva through Negi's legendary shota-charm and Kotarou through* spring onions*.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 7, 2014)

Keep in mind that Negima had so many archetypes of characters, that it's hard to write someone without it being similiar in personality, abbility or appearance, unless he did so forcefully, which could very well feel unnatural - this appearance and personality simply goes along with the hacking, shut-in type.

I think we need to stop looking for connections everywhere, unless it's openly mentioned.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 7, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> The difference here is that I'm fairly certain these similarities are very intentional. There's no way Akamatsu drew this and *didn't* know how many call backs to Chisame there are, especially since Chisame was such a populare character.
> Also, note that I said "connection." As in "not necessarily biological." She might have a connection to Chisame's Artifact for all we know. In *some* way, at *some* point, I think she has had *some* connection to Chisame.
> The only way for that to not happen in my mind is if Akamatsu wanted to intentionally tease that they have one just to subvert the expectation.
> 
> No one's said Kirie isn't similar too, it's just not important since the odds of her being a descendant of anyone from the original cast is at this point very unlikely. Possible sure, but extremely unlikely.



Well only time will tell.  But with this new character, I really have doubts there is a connection. 



MadmanRobz said:


> To nitpick that, Eva and Kotarou actually weren't red herrings. Eva actually *was* the criminal they were looking for, she did do the stuff they thought she was doing. Similarly, Touta was also actually a grunt of the enemy at the time, who really did fight for them.
> Both of them were exactly what they were thought to be, and only turned around afterwards. Eva through Negi's legendary shota-charm and Kotarou through* spring onions*.



You misunderstand, Eva was the Red Herring for the final boss.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Aug 7, 2014)

Tyrannos said:


> You misunderstand, Eva was the Red Herring for the final boss.



...Wait what? Since when? *Her running gag was that she's the Final Boss in every way except actually being the final boss of the story.* At no point past her introduction arc was she actually made to look like she'd be the final boss. How could she possible be a red herring for that role if she wasn't actually seriously implied to be that role?


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 7, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> ...Wait what? Since when? *Her running gag was that she's the Final Boss in every way except actually being the final boss of the story.* At no point past her introduction arc was she actually made to look like she'd be the final boss. How could she possible be a red herring for that role if she wasn't actually seriously implied to be that role?



Dude chill, you don't need to get so bent out of shape.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm not upset, was that too long of a sentence? Did it imply I was? Sorry if it did.
It's difficult to emphasize your speech properly through text.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 8, 2014)

He's speaking of the time she put herself as not the final boss, but the hidden high level difficulty boss of those games we so loved.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 17, 2014)

Read it Online here

Spoiler Info!


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 17, 2014)

TeenRyu said:


> Ch.27
> 
> Spoiler Info!




*Spoiler*: _Interesting_ 



Makie did have a little brother named Kagehisa and was in Chapter 354.   But the hair color is completely different.

So if this kid is related to Makie, it's likely a cousin.  (Don't recall Makie mentioning having another sibling).


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 27, 2014)

Chapter 47 is out

Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 



They got a beating.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 27, 2014)

I missed 46 as well. New guy is pretty formidable, the fight was pretty awesome. It would be fun to see more interactions between the good guys and Santa(lol) himself, and not his mysterious killer personality.

But from the way Kuromaru seemed to have noticed something about his abbilities, the next fight might be the last. Or Santa will keep kicking their ass, but will give in and join UQ Holder after finally feeling appreciated with all the praise to his skills, which looks like is pretty important to him.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Aug 27, 2014)

So the guy's name is Santa. 

I totally missed both 46 and 47, and it seems everyone else did too. Stumbled on chapter 47 yesterday and started wondering why this thread's been so dead if two chapters have come out already.

...So... Santa's probably related to Makie? Since her full name was Sasakie Makie, and I assume the "Sasaki Santa" is just a different spelling of the same last name?

And holy shit, if Santa doesn't turn out a girl, he's a trap I'd fall for in a second. He's just _cute_ damn it!


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 27, 2014)

^sorry everyone. Been busy. I'll be back to keeping it up as usual~


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 28, 2014)

Btw, is this santa.. a boy or girl? Seems very uncomfortable sleeping in one bed with Touta


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 1, 2014)

No real spoilers worth sharing this weekend, sorry peeps.  


Raw should come soon though.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 1, 2014)

TeenRyu said:


> No real spoilers worth sharing this weekend, sorry peeps.
> 
> 
> Raw should come soon though.



Either nothing happens or its too awesome to spoil.. I hope for the latter


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 1, 2014)

TeenRyu said:


> No real spoilers worth sharing this weekend, sorry peeps.
> 
> 
> Raw should come soon though.



It affected by the Japanese offensive?   Several sites are getting DDos attacked this weekend.  LOL they serious this time.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 1, 2014)

Manga releases in general have slowed down a bit, some of it likely due to the japanese and their crusade against foreign anime/manga fans. I know Magi now releases on Wednesday because it's harder to get the raws early now.

Both that and the DDOS attacks won't matter in the long run. It's a temporary annoyance at worst.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Sep 1, 2014)

So what's this about Japanese anime/manga fans crusading against foreign fans? Who is DDOSing who, and why?

*The hell have I missed!?*


----------



## stream (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't think a government would launch a DDOS attacks over a thing so trivial as fansubs… Would be a first.

Though the British government did DDOS anonymous at some point, apparently.


----------



## Black Knight (Sep 1, 2014)

Not at all. It's just the same old shit and for a small period of time.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 1, 2014)

stream said:


> I don't think a government would launch a DDOS attacks over a thing so trivial as fansubs? Would be a first.
> 
> Though the British government did DDOS anonymous at some point, apparently.



You can never tell these days.   It very well could be the Japanese government, or it could end up Chinese hackers trolling to make it look like the Japanese government.  But if I had to point a finger, it would be these manga and anime corporations.

But like said above - Hydra baby!


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 2, 2014)

The Gamer Ch.52

Chapter is out!~


----------



## MadmanRobz (Sep 3, 2014)

So Santa's actually a ghost like Sayo, and he was born 1 year prior to Negi arriving at Mahora. 
The implications I get from this is that he's probably Makie's younger brother and most likely got killed by some bullies as a teenager, and then spent the decades haunting Mahora and going after bullies.

Actually, the name "Santa" sounds like a name Makie would give someone, is it possible she named him?


----------



## MysticBlade (Sep 3, 2014)

9/10 chapter, simple but good. 

these chapters lately sparked re-interest back into this series.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 3, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> So Santa's actually a ghost like Sayo, and he was born 1 year prior to Negi arriving at Mahora.
> The implications I get from this is that he's probably Makie's younger brother and most likely got killed by some bullies as a teenager, and then spent the decades haunting Mahora and going after bullies.
> 
> Actually, the name "Santa" sounds like a name Makie would give someone, is it possible she named him?



But you forgot that Makie's brother was featured in Chapter 354, and he looks nothing like Santa.   So either he's a relative that Makie never mentioned or that he took on the name after becoming a ghost.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Sep 3, 2014)

It's possible she had more than 1 though, and Makie didn't really get much incentive to mention any relatives during Negima. 
It's possible he's a nephew or similar.

I do find it highly unlikely that Akamatsu'd give Santa the same last name as Makie if there wasn't a connection, especially since his birthday is so close to the Negima timeline. 
Considering how Akamatsu has a thing for dropping hints in casual dialogue that most readers wouldn't look twice at...
Remember when they joked that Shiina was so lucky that she always wins everything she bets on and then she foreshadowed/predicted several major plot twists way before the genre shift?
I find the mention of Santa's birthday highly suspicious. There's no way Akamatsu picked it at random.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 3, 2014)

Only time will tell with Akamatsu-sensei.


----------



## Rax (Sep 3, 2014)

Why is another long haired girly looking boy added to the main cast?


----------



## MadmanRobz (Sep 4, 2014)

Red Hero said:


> Why is another long haired girly looking boy added to the main cast?



The dominant theory right now is that Akamatsu's consciously doing the opposite of Negima and building a male/trap harem for the MC this time around.

And if Kuroumaru and Santa are indications of how it's gonna be, it will be _glorious._


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 6, 2014)

Lanza Del Relampago

Not much for spoilers, but hey; spoilers is spoilers.


----------



## Mambo (Sep 6, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> The dominant theory right now is that Akamatsu's consciously doing the opposite of Negima and building a male/trap harem for the MC this time around.
> 
> And if Kuroumaru and Santa are indications of how it's gonna be, it will be _glorious._



Kuromaru will be 100% female though 

The new one, on other hand


----------



## Rax (Sep 9, 2014)

Crunchyroll has UQH translated already.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 10, 2014)

man I really gotta catch up on this ..


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 10, 2014)

Chapter 53


Up on mangabird. 


Oh my god. This chapter is amazing 10. Loved it. This is story telling akamatsu, a twist we didn't quite expect. We expected, but not quite. Also, I like the addition of high level ghosts in it, and Santa is a rev. :3


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 10, 2014)

I knew it! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the girl was also a ghost


----------



## MadmanRobz (Sep 10, 2014)

Called it. 

(Link to chapter is on previous page)

Akamatsu delivers the awesome once again, UQ Holder is finally giving me that Negima feel!

I assume the "Sayoko Legend" is the same urban legend about Sayo that was around in Negima, right? Nice to see it's still around even after she left Mahora with Asakura.

Which begs the question of whether or not she's still around, since she shouldn't be able to die of age. Maybe she and Asakura are ghost buddies working as super sneaky journalists after Asakura died!?

I got a theory! Sayo was originally supposed to have a dark backstory about being killed in a series of murders around the time Mahora was founded, and Akamatsu wanted to put it in but never did. What if he's doing it now instead, and this was her killer?

...OR MAYBE HER SISTER!? Dun dun duuuuuuuuuun~

(Admittedly that makes it a bit odd that she never encountered the wraith in school despite living there as a ghost for decades, but hey. )

Also, Santa's gravestone says he was born like 6 decades later than what he himself said. Relevant?


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 10, 2014)

So, an evil spirit vs girl with holy powers... I wonder who'll win?


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 10, 2014)

Nice red herring us, Ken.  Making us to think Santa was the 100 year old ghost and getting some to think he was Makie's brother or her child.  

But now that we seen his gravestone, Santa very well may not be directly a descendant of Makie.  Instead, I think at best he could be the grandchild or great grandchild of Makie's brother.



MadmanRobz said:


> I assume the "Sayoko Legend" is the same urban legend about Sayo that was around in Negima, right? Nice to see it's still around even after she left Mahora with Asakura.
> 
> Which begs the question of whether or not she's still around, since she shouldn't be able to die of age. Maybe she and Asakura are ghost buddies working as super sneaky journalists after Asakura died!?
> 
> ...



I think there is plausibility that this ghost girl could've been the same one that killed Sayo.   But if there is a connection, only time will tell.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 11, 2014)

^If that's the case, we could also see Sayo; and then she goes to attempt to spoil what happened between negima and uq holder but then is forcibly passed on, or something of that matter. I'm so not sure what's going to happen..


----------



## stream (Sep 11, 2014)

It's a bit hard to be scared for Karin, when you know she was teleported to the moon and lived


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 11, 2014)

TeenRyu said:


> ^If that's the case, we could also see Sayo; and then she goes to attempt to spoil what happened between negima and uq holder but then is forcibly passed on, or something of that matter. I'm so not sure what's going to happen..



It's plausible.  But I seriously doubt we will be seeing Sayo, except maybe in a flashback. 

Personally, I got the feeling Sayo crossed over before UQ.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 14, 2014)

he had already imagined

Spoilers people~


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 15, 2014)

More updates on the link. 



*Spoiler*: __ 



it seems like Kuromaru knows zanmanken, ni no tachi


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 16, 2014)

Link removed

Chapter translated. 


This arc= 10/10 quality. Amazing chapter. Karin gets her shit smacked.


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 17, 2014)

I wonder if Santa will have to dig Karin up after they defeat the girl, or will she escape on her own  If this pattern keeps up she will become this mangas Yamcha.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Sep 17, 2014)

...I am thoroughly confused as to what's going on... 
Is the conflict with Santa set like an hour after Karin's fight or something? How is that ghost girl there? Are there *two* killers working together? I can't think of a misunderstanding that would have Santa say what he said without actually being the culprit, but it looks like it's gonna be that the girl is working independently but possibly based off of Santa's opinions without his knowledge.

But then Santa's words would make no sense.


----------



## PPsycho (Sep 17, 2014)

I think Santa was referring mainly to the fact that they already fought each other, and not to him hurting Karin. His reactions to murders seemed to be genuine - he didn't pity the victims, knowing that they were the "elite" bully types, but he also seemed not to know who killed them.

But yeah, now that you mention it when I try to put things together I'm getting a bit confused as well. But at the moment my money is on the ghost girl working independently, probably targeting people because she witnessed Santa's bullying in the past. No way two ghosts would be unrelated to each other, but what the relation is precisely remains to be seen.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 17, 2014)

Look at ken, making things not seem clear. The wraith using magic though... And dark magic we've never seen to boot. Still looks like there's tons of magic he's to show us


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 24, 2014)

Link removed

Translated chapter 51! Decent chapter.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 24, 2014)

Hmm, Kirie is tied to this mystery too.   Wonder if we might get a clue to who she is, and if she really is connected to Negima like we suspected.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Sep 24, 2014)

Necromancer.

OP class is OP.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 24, 2014)

A wraith Necromancer.. Holy fuck.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Sep 25, 2014)

^I'm not sure if she's still a necro though, I got the impression she was a necro in life but then died and became a wraith instead. Probably wrong though.

On a related note, I don't believe we've found out her name yet, have we? The Sayoko legend was about Sayo-chan, right? I think the others are just calling her Sayoko because they _think_ it's her but don't know about Sayo already having left Mahora and this other "ghost" having showed up instead.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 28, 2014)

Spoiler rumors guys~ 

Ch.140


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 29, 2014)

If that's true, then just in time for Halloween.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 30, 2014)

Jesus, that #109 RAW

Translated chapter. 


OH MY FUCKING GOD. So fucking epic.


----------



## rajin (Oct 1, 2014)

*UQ HOLDER 52 JAPANESE RAW 

*


----------



## blueblip (Oct 1, 2014)

Well, damn. Ken's really pulling out all the stops with this project! Soooo gooooooooood mmmmm...


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Oct 1, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> ^I'm not sure if she's still a necro though, I got the impression she was a necro in life but then died and became a wraith instead. Probably wrong though.
> .



Definitely wrong.

And like I said before OP class is OP.
Do Japs really associate necromancy primarily with fortunetelling?
Otherwise Sayoko's "its really much more" doesnt make much sense to me.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 1, 2014)

MClandestineSchemer, the word 'necromancy' is literally a combination of the greek words for "dead body" and "divination/prophecy". It was originally about using dead bodies for divination. That is the basic use for necromancy. Zombie/curses/wacky dead stuff was attached to it later on.


But man, this was a crazy ass chapter. I like that Kirie's ability allows Akamatsu to go nuts with widespread havoc.


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 1, 2014)

Holy crap, that's brutal. Didn't expect something this serious in an Akamatsu manga.

But oh wait, Kirie will probably just rewind


----------



## stream (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm still not quite clear on whether Sayo is alive or dead. She said something like she had to leave…?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Oct 1, 2014)

Bergelmir said:


> MClandestineSchemer, the word 'necromancy' is literally a combination of the greek words for "dead body" and "divination/prophecy". It was originally about using dead bodies for divination. That is the basic use for necromancy. Zombie/curses/wacky dead stuff was attached to it later on.
> 
> 
> But man, this was a crazy ass chapter. I like that Kirie's ability allows Akamatsu to go nuts with widespread havoc.




Interesting.
Have some reps.




stream said:


> I'm still not quite clear on whether Sayo is alive or dead. She said something like she had to leave??




She is dead.
Seems like she is ready to cross over on to the other side and can't keep herself on the mortal plane any longer.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 1, 2014)

UQ-Z.  

Given Kirie came arrived last chapter, must mean that the outbreak is going to be so bad that UQ is going to be losing and they have to reset time before Sayoko went nuts with the Zombie outbreak.


----------



## stream (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm half expecting Kyrie to say it's the seventh time she retconned a major world catastrophe this year.


----------



## Black Knight (Oct 1, 2014)

And then something very important happens that will prevent the rewinding.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Oct 1, 2014)

On the topic of Kirie, I had a thought about her powers.

When (if) she eventually dies of old age, wouldn't her powers force her to load her latest set "save" before she died, seeing as her power triggers automatically on death? Wouldn't that inevitably put her in an infinite loop of death and despair?

...That's actually kind of a dark thought. I hope her powers have a built-in way around that.


----------



## Black Knight (Oct 1, 2014)

Kirie wouldn't be categorized as immortal if she died for real at some point.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 1, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> On the topic of Kirie, I had a thought about her powers.
> 
> When (if) she eventually dies of old age, wouldn't her powers force her to load her latest set "save" before she died, seeing as her power triggers automatically on death? Wouldn't that inevitably put her in an infinite loop of death and despair?
> 
> ...That's actually kind of a dark thought. I hope her powers have a built-in way around that.


Kirie needs to have that ritual set up. Without that, I don't think she can do the time loop. I imagine thats also how Akamatsu is going to get around her ability when he wants to. Interfere with the ritual, prevent the time loop. Or have situations where she doesn't have it set up, or can't set it up in time.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Oct 2, 2014)

But no matter how much times passes or what happens, she already has set up the ritual once. Even if she doesn't set another one up ever again, next time she dies she'll just go back to her last set one.

There is literally no way for her to ever die since no matter what, she already has 1 save point set up where she's not in any kind of danger, to which she will always go back automatically on death unless she sets up another one at a later point in time. There is literally no way to get around her ability short of fucking over space and time itself and hoping for the best.

The only reason Kirie needs to really set up her ritual again is so that her next "jump" doesn't take her *too* far back in time, but the save point is still there and completely untouchable. The worst you can do is literally just delay her, but that's pointless since time eventually stops being a factor anyway, and _eventually_ she'll go back in time regardless of what you do.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 2, 2014)

Wait, was it stated that she doesn't deactivate her rituals? I may have missed that, but I assumed that she deactivates the ritual when she's done with. And then sets it up again when its necessary.

Maybe you're right though. It would be super depressing, but I kinda want Akamatsu to tackle that issue now.


----------



## Markness (Oct 2, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> Holy crap, that's brutal. Didn't expect something this serious in an Akamatsu manga.
> 
> But oh wait, Kirie will probably just rewind



Yeah, the ferocity of those zombies made me think of Berserk during the Tower of Conviction saga with those evil spirits possessing the refugees and making them bite like crazy. Could Akamatsu be a fan of Berserk? Either way, this is indeed pretty brutal for him. 

Kirie better get on it.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Oct 2, 2014)

Bergelmir said:


> Wait, was it stated that she doesn't deactivate her rituals? I may have missed that, but I assumed that she deactivates the ritual when she's done with. And then sets it up again when its necessary.
> 
> Maybe you're right though. It would be super depressing, but I kinda want Akamatsu to tackle that issue now.



It should make no difference, that beacon that she lights to set her save point was lit at some point in time. Even if she were to "turn it off" later, that just means she can't return to a point in time after that until she lits another one.

That beacon will *always* be active during a specific point in time in which she will be sent if she dies, it's not like she can go back in time and turn it off before she turned it on. No matter what happens after she sets that save point, _that one point in time_ will never change, so until she lights another one she should be eternally bound to return to that time and space if she ever dies. The only thing she could really do to change that is light another one and replace the old one, but that would just change the time and space she'd go back to, not prevent the process all together.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 2, 2014)

Yeah.... that makes no sense. Now you're just stating conjecture as facts when you don't know the full mechanics of her ability.


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 2, 2014)

Markness said:


> Yeah, the ferocity of those zombies made me think of Berserk during the Tower of Conviction saga with those evil spirits possessing the refugees and making them bite like crazy. Could Akamatsu be a fan of Berserk? Either way, this is indeed pretty brutal for him.
> 
> Kirie better get on it.



It's possible he's a fan. He loves a ton of stuff.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Oct 2, 2014)

Bergelmir said:


> Yeah.... that makes no sense. Now you're just stating conjecture as facts when you don't know the full mechanics of her ability.



...
...
...
*No.*

First off, that makes perfect logical sense based on existing information. 
If a fire is lit at 13.23 PM, that fire is lit at 13.23 PM no matter what you do in the future. You can turn it out whenever the hell you want, but that fire was lit at that point in time and that will never change, so if your power is to go back in time to the point where that particular fire is lit, that point in time will always exist.

There's absolutely nothing illogical about it.

Secondly: _I suggested what the future would inevitably become based on what has been stated as fact as of this moment._ We cannot assume that the future that the current facts will lead to cannot happen because other facts *will* exist to prevent it without any foundation to believe such facts even exist to begin with.

A "fact" is something that is supported by everything else we know and that *isn't* proven wrong by other facts. In this case, _based on what has been established about Kirie's powers,_ the theory I suggested is undeniably a very real possibility, and literally inevitable unless her powers are further expanded upon beyond what has already been established.

Or perhaps _you_ have noticed some form of enlightening revelation that would explain exactly how she'd escape that inevitable time loop? Because I can't for the life of me find a single thing in the entire manga that would directly make it impossible. Find even one sentence from this manga or Akamatsu that makes the death loop impossible at this point in time, and I will gladly acknowledge that I am proven wrong and you were right.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 2, 2014)

Alright, I went back and looked at the previous chapters. Here you go, MadmanRobz: Link removed

She directly says, "As long as the flame is lit, my ability is effective". No flame, no time loop.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Oct 3, 2014)

Phrasing, Akamatsu. It's important. 

I think I see what you mean now. The following 2 interpretations are both possible based on the explanation given:

1: She may lit a fire beacon as a save point, and will automatically return to that point and place upon death.
(^My initial interpretation.) 

2: She may lit a fire beacon as a save point, and will automatically return to that point and place upon death _if the fire is still lit at the point in time where she dies._
(^I believe this is what you interpreted it as?)

Based on just what we have now, I can't say either one is absolutely correct, but number 2 does make a whole lot more sense from the perspective of not wanting to write a power that breaks everything.

I can't factually say you've *proven* me wrong, but I'll admit you've convinced me of your claim.
Well done, you win.


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 3, 2014)

Yeah, I think it would be too hax if the fire lit could last forever.

It's still a pretty awesome power, although because she's got no fighting capabilities her only "weapon" is commiting fucking suicide when cornered.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 3, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> Phrasing, Akamatsu. It's important.
> 
> I think I see what you mean now. The following 2 interpretations are both possible based on the explanation given:
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was going for the second interpretation. For what its worth, I actually prefer your interpretation. Its the kind of messed up, super dark angle I like.


Also, one thing I just realized. If Kirie has her ritual already set up, that probably means she'll loop back to a point before Santa knows he's dead. I assume that means the UQ team will tell him he's dead under less... crazy circumstances. It'll be interesting to see how he reacts then.


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 4, 2014)

New chapter is out.

Spoiler rumors.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 5, 2014)

Ahahahahaha. Thats a great twist.


----------



## Black Knight (Oct 5, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> And then something very important happens that will prevent the rewinding.



Fucking told ya


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 5, 2014)

If those rumors are true.


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 6, 2014)

Check the link, update with a spoiler image 



*Spoiler*: __ 



I want sayako to join fate's crew SO BAD RIGHT NOW. Ken really knows how to make some good antagonists


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 7, 2014)

340 chapter's out


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 7, 2014)

YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Sick fucking chapter.
Im reading the thing like okay cool I see how they...Wait Oh shit!
I guess its kind of like when Fate petrified but fuck it's still mad interesting.
Can this girl handle ME Tota though and if she can....where the hell are people of her calibur hiding.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 8, 2014)

So I'm assuming this means that the zombie-ism can be cured.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 8, 2014)

I would say definitely, this is isn't a Seinan manga after all.   Most likely they beat Sayoko and the curse is lifted.

And I got to say, Kirie sure had a personality change.  She really was outgoing this chapter, which was opposite of the last arc, where she wasn't very social.  Could it end up being a decoy or someone posing as her?


----------



## PPsycho (Oct 8, 2014)

"Don't engage them!" ...proceeds to punch and shoot rockets at the crowd.

Shouldn't they just focus on blowing Kirie's body to pieces? That would count as death, right?


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 11, 2014)

Spoilers! 
Link removed



*Spoiler*: __ 



OH MY GOD. THIS GIRL IS INSANE. Looks like she's nothing to fuck with, period. I need to see the scans of her after she absorbs zombies. THis is getting so fucking epic


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 15, 2014)

Jesus, that #109 RAW

Chapter's out.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 15, 2014)

An other one bites the dust.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 15, 2014)

A soul eating zombie virus?  Some of the stuff Akamatsu comes up with is just fantastic.

This out of control bonkers Sayoko is pretty awesome. I'm kinda hoping this is one of those situations where a minor villain gets rescued by the main bad guys and returns later on with a power up. I really like her. ('Course, first she needs to stop kicking so much ass and be put in a situation to be rescued... heh)


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 15, 2014)

Akamatsu truly has a talent for abilities and battle manga; its a shame we couldn't get negima into the demon plane. The level would have risen once more; and Kaede would've probably been known as the Demon Slaying Dimension Ninja.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 15, 2014)

I totally forgot about the demon world. Man, I really hope Akamatsu has an arc there. (We probably will, since the minor members of UQ Holder seem to be low level demons)


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 21, 2014)

Link removed

Oh my god. Amazing chapter


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 22, 2014)

Just more evidence that Tota is a golem to me.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 22, 2014)

Oh wow. I didn't expect Sayoko to expand the infection out into the world so quickly. This is getting more crazy with each chapter. 



ensoriki said:


> Just more evidence that Tota is a golem to me.


Yeah, he's definitely a homunculus or something. The no soul thing caught me off guard. This makes him like Fate, which is pretty interesting.


----------



## Darth (Oct 22, 2014)

It's entirely possible that Magia Erebea was responsible for his immunity to that Soul Eating virus.

But considering the conditions that normal zombies are in, (eyeballs falling out/skin rotting off/etc) I wonder how Kuromaru will be brought back. I mean yeah he's immortal sure, but it's a "soul eating virus".


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 22, 2014)

Makes me wonder if this resolution is up to Santa, or we going to see Touta in somekind of internetal (mindscape) struggle to stop the virus, which reveals more of the plot.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Oct 22, 2014)

I feel like UQ Holder is jumping the shark with its power levels.
I wrote off the Eva-chan and Fate stomping as foreshadowing of future levels and neat callbacks to Negima, but it really does feel way too much like Akamatsu's trying to continue from the same power levels that he left off at in Negima, and I just don't think that works very well when he's starting off a sequel with it.

Hell, Eva-chan's Magia Erebia is literally at least the third highest and most powerful being we have ever seen in the Negima verse, only even having a contender in Nagi and The Lifemaker, and arguably Negi but only through implications. It's even possibly she's the strongest *in total.* 
Isn't Akamatsu kind of blowing his load too early?

It feels like he can't really go much higher before it just becomes unremarkable, kind of Dragonball's disease. We're on what, third introduction arc or something, and we already have elite strongest-enemies-on-the-planet causing global destruction and murdering tens of thousands, if not hundreds of thousands of people? I really think he should temper it more, and start off smaller and have Touta grow with time like Negi did.

At this rate, global threats and literal gods of creation simply aren't going to be very impactful.

Not to mention, it's hard as fuck to get an actual grip on anyone's _actual_ power level due to so many allegedly "super powerful" other people around, and our only real reference being other people whose power levels we don't know.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 23, 2014)

I felt the same way at first but its coming off very intentional.
The levels are so high for a couple of reasons

1) Something isn't right about Touta
2) The bulk of people of relevance we're seeing have well been alive/undead for a long time to accumulate power.

I don't want to jump the gun but I think we may get a reset, where Touta is depowered. As we're looking at it now, Konohamorou who is seen as the more skilled of the two is getting outclassed, Touta just brute forces. The power levels have already gone beyond the main characters outside of Touta getting more power-boosts. It wouldn't be surprising if he did because again something isn't right about Touta.

If Negi's alive and Touta is being used to bring back Negi, then Touta's strength may only be because Negi isn't active.

I dont know if anyone here is a kingdom hearts fan. but spoilers
[spoilers]Roxas and Xion shared a symbiotic relationship where one getting stronger would make the other weaker [/spoiler]

Negi's awakening if it happens within a suitable timeframe might cause a power drop in Touta. That or Negi's awakening may mean even higher stakes given his goals and potential. Something had to put Negi out of commission and if its not the lifemaker...


----------



## MadmanRobz (Oct 23, 2014)

The damage is already done though. At this point, seeing anyone short of The Lifemaker's tier is literally a downgrade from Eva-chan and Fate, but at the same time showing us someone even close to that tier is just too far of a jump in power levels.

This Sayoko (Is that really her actual name? I still think she's some other ghost, 'cus we saw Sayo in Negima.) is no where near LM tier, but she's already way too overpowered of an opponent so early on. She could literally have plunged the world into a zombie apocalypse at any given time apparently, she just didn't choose to do it until now, and she stomped UQ Holder's top immortals with little effort. Touta's team is still supposed to be the *top* amongst immortals in the world, even if that doesn't compare to Negi's Ala Alba it's a already a very high tier to be in.

This Sayoko could probably have been a pretty damn high rank within Cosmo Entelecheia even, and that's way too powerful of a first genuine antagonist of the story, immortal protagonist not-withstanding. At least Fate wasn't anywhere near his true power when he first showed up, Sayoko is literally starting a war against the entire planet and _winning_.

Even if there *is* a reset coming, and even if Touta *were* to start over, we've already had way too powerful antagonists for anyone short of "legendary monster" status to hold any impact or gravitas. From a writer's perspective, it just seems like Akamatsu is making it damn difficult for himself to be able to keep a smooth progression flow for the story, since I really can't see him introducing any more impactful antagonists unless they're up near the top tiers with Kotarou.



ensoriki said:


> Konohamorou



Wrong manga.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 23, 2014)

Its been heavily implied that Eva is weakened and can't use her full power at the moment. Also, the UQ holder characters shown so far arent even close to negima high tiers yet. I wouldnt be suprised if even #1 Jinbei(?) would be beaten by someone on Ku Fei's level, if not someone weaker.'


----------



## MadmanRobz (Oct 23, 2014)

~Greed~ said:


> Also, the UQ holder characters shown so far arent even close to negima high tiers yet. I wouldnt be suprised if even #1 Jinbei(?) would be beaten by someone on Ku Fei's level, if not someone weaker.'





MadmanRobz said:


> Touta's team is still supposed to be the *top* amongst immortals in the world, even if that doesn't compare to Negi's Ala Alba it's a already a very high tier to be in.



You missed a spot.

Also, Jimbei is supposedly the second most powerful immortal in the universe. Logically speaking, he *should* be around the later negima high-tiers. When Rakan fought Negi and said "There probably aren't five people in the world who could fight you like I just did, but now that I've said how to do it, there's probably around 20 or so who could." I'm thinking Jimbei would be close to being one of those 20.
(Keeping in mind that Negi's level at that time was definitely not comparable to his eventual end-tier level.)

It's going to be kinda difficult to introduce impactful antagonists when this is the kind of level we're starting at.


----------



## Darth (Oct 23, 2014)

> Sayoko stomped UQ Holder's high tiers.
> We haven't even seen the high tiers fight yet. 

pls.


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 23, 2014)

Overreacting. Sayako should be winning this fight currently, because as it stands the immortal's she's fighting are more or less the _weakest_ in UQ holder. Pretty sure she'd get her shit slapped from one of the stronger members; and another point is how she keeps saying "She has no time" "This is goodbye" "I couldn't do this until now" "I'm doing this because it's your wish". There's a major thing Ken is leading too, and it's going to impact how things move from here. Ken is also showing that "just because the're immortal, doesn't mean the shit can't be kicked out of them by something simply, overbearing." She has the intelligence, skills, and obscene amount of prep time; she's been waiting to do this for 15+ years. She only started because she started "running out of time" 



The power level isn't that bad honestly, If you think about it.. we had a demon that could've destroyed earth get summoned when Fate first showed up. Not only that, but Chao herself was a natural calamity; she could've easily brought about the destruction of the world if she wanted. This is just more straightforward. 


The real question is "What is the limitation on Sayako?" why is she out of time? What's the deal with her needing permission to infect the world?


----------



## MadmanRobz (Oct 23, 2014)

Darth said:


> > Sayoko stomped UQ Holder's high tiers.
> > We haven't even seen the high tiers fight yet.
> 
> pls.




^Doesn't really matter that we haven't, seeing as their hype is that they're the most powerful immortals in the entire universe. It's like saying that "The strongest demons in the world" aren't a high tier because we haven't explicitly seen them take on someone like Eva-chan yet.

The whole "most powerful *-INSERT-* in the universe" sorta carries the inherent implication of at least being *in* a reasonably high level tier.


----------



## Markness (Oct 23, 2014)

Whoa, Ikkū got torn in half just like how the Queen Xenomorph did to Bishop in Aliens! :amazed Quite fitting, as well as badass, to have an Aliens reference with how this event is going down. Santa is shouldering quite a heavy burden.


----------



## Snoozles (Oct 23, 2014)

Juuzou is the second strongest UQ Holder as per Evangeline. She made it sound like there was a sizable gap between Juuzou and Jinbei.

Sayoko is like Chao. With no intel, prep + hax is almost impossible to deal with unless you're a lot stronger. Honestly, I don't think Sayoko is much stronger than Karin, which is why Akamatsu had her conveniently drop her guard like last time.

Tota and co. aren't that strong. Around pre-Mundus Magicus Negi level. Sayoko isn't that much stronger but her hax puts her out of their league like Chao's hax put her way above Setsuna and Kaede.

On the Rakan scale I'd say:
Sayoko: 1000~1500
Karin: 1000+
Tota (Magia Erebea): 1000
Kuromarou/Tota/Ikuu: 500~600


----------



## OS (Oct 23, 2014)

I feel like either the series is not popular enough just cuz of exposure or that it's missing something in it's story.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 23, 2014)

OS said:


> I feel like either the series is not popular enough just cuz of exposure or that it's missing something in it's story.



Well, most stories have a strong main goal. Like Luffy's 'pirate king', Naruto's "hokage", etc. Touta doesn't really have that. Yeah, the tower.. But that's more or less it. Personally, that makes the story a bit aimless for me. It isn't really clear what direction UQ is going to take. I mean, we've got immortals, demons, mages, etc, etc, but nothing of it so far translates into a strong plotline. Is it important how Touta's parents died? Is his ME important? Tower? Negi? 

Many hints, but still.. Well, Touta still feels a bit bland.


----------



## Mambo (Oct 23, 2014)

OS said:


> I feel like either the series is not popular enough just cuz of exposure or that it's missing something in it's story.



Touta being standard stupid idiot shounen hero made people keep complaining since negi is actually "fresh" shounen hero with him using brain, tricks and all that jazz (well, not including the ecchi harem moments..)


----------



## MadmanRobz (Oct 23, 2014)

Snoozles said:


> Juuzou is the second strongest UQ Holder as per Evangeline. She made it sound like there was a sizable gap between Juuzou and Jinbei.
> 
> Sayoko is like Chao. With no intel, prep + hax is almost impossible to deal with unless you're a lot stronger. Honestly, I don't think Sayoko is much stronger than Karin, which is why Akamatsu had her conveniently drop her guard like last time.
> 
> ...



Chao herself was only haxxed because of her time clock. Once she herself was in an *actual* fight, Negi beat her straight up, and he was *not* very powerful back then. Pretty sure any real Magister Magi at that point could've given him a run for his money, though probably not win by default.

Sayoko on the other hand thus far seems to be a genuinely powerful individual who's winning her fights with her actual strength and not through haxxed items or external influence. She's not haxxed at all, just downright powerful.


----------



## Snoozles (Oct 23, 2014)

I do think she's stronger than Chao ignoring hax (who is a ~500 on the Rakan scale) but that doesn't mean she doesn't have any hax. Mind control, mind rape, intangibility, etc. She had loads of hax.

Without hax I think the team stood a good chance of beating her. The hax is what makes her seem untouchable.

Imo, early Erebea Negi who was stomping the bounty hunters seems to me like closest comparable in power and taking hax into account they're around the same level. Negi has the edge in raw power and he was around the 1500~2000 range depending on which upgrade he was using. So yeah, she's genuinely powerful but I don't think she's beyond them (and by them I mean Karin).


----------



## MadmanRobz (Oct 23, 2014)

Snoozles said:


> I do think she's stronger than Chao ignoring hax (who is a ~500 on the Rakan scale) but that doesn't mean she doesn't have any hax. Mind control, mind rape, intangibility, etc. She had loads of hax.
> 
> Without hax I think the team stood a good chance of beating her. The hax is what makes her seem untouchable.
> 
> Imo, early Erebea Negi who was stomping the bounty hunters seems to me like closest comparable in power and taking hax into account they're around the same level. Negi has the edge in raw power and he was around the 1500~2000 range depending on which upgrade he was using. So yeah, she's genuinely powerful but I don't think she's beyond them (and by them I mean Karin).



Those weren't average bounty hunters, those guys were amongst the elitew of mages. Negi only stomped them because he himself was already way above the elites of the magical world at that point. The gap between the elites of the world and Rakan was absurdly massive, and Negi was a decent way up in that gap. 
Saying someone is on par with Negi when he stomped those bounty hunters is literally saying that they're comparable to legendary monsters, high class demons and lesser gods, stronger than the elites of the elites in the magical world.

Saying Sayoko is on that level literally puts her in the late-negima high-tiers of power, and someone who could land a "decent" hit (not even remotely win though) on even Fate and Rakan.

Oh, and by the way, it's only  "haxxed" if it's completely unstoppable. Asuna was haxxed, because she could just negate any and all magic no matter what, and Chao was haxxed because she was bending time itself, but just a virus that can control minds, the ability to mindfuck you and intangibility are not haxxed abilities. There exists actual counters for those, as Shinmeiryuu swordplay literally is made specifically to combat it. Actual *haxx* can't be countered or stopped, and must be prevented before it even starts, while Sayoko's abilities can all be countered by something.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Oct 26, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> The damage is already done though. At this point, seeing anyone short of The Lifemaker's tier is literally a downgrade from Eva-chan and Fate, but at the same time showing us someone even close to that tier is just too far of a jump in power levels.
> 
> This Sayoko (Is that really her actual name? I still think she's some other ghost, 'cus we saw Sayo in Negima.) is no where near LM tier, but she's already way too overpowered of an opponent so early on. She could literally have plunged the world into a zombie apocalypse at any given time apparently, she just didn't choose to do it until now, and she stomped UQ Holder's top immortals with little effort. Touta's team is still supposed to be the *top* amongst immortals in the world, even if that doesn't compare to Negi's Ala Alba it's a already a very high tier to be in.
> 
> ...


Okay, just to clear things up. Sayoko would not rank anywhere near Cosmo Entelecheia level if we base things on powerlevels like offensive power, physical strength, speed, and durability. Her powers are pretty broken, sure but that's a whole different story and causing a chain reaction via zombie infection doesn't necessarily mean she could do the same amount of damage through the use of actual force. In fact from what we've seen so far her offensive magic is only around Chao's level. Her 571 Sagitta Magica is not even as impressive as Chao's Ourania Phlogosis which is a true high-ancient spell, although I'd assume Sayoko could do better than that but so far she hasn't shown to use a spell on that level.

Also another reason why Sayoko isn't that strong is because Touta knocked her down and she was actually genuinely scared of Touta and Kuroumaru, as you can see on her reactions. Current Touta's Magia Erebea is only in the form of Actus Noctis Erebeae, the most basic form. Negi on that form is around 1100 so I would assume Touta would be more or less in the same level. Touta cannot use Armationem which puts Negi at 2200 according to Rakan's chart and that 2200 figure should be based on Agilitas Fulminis (only using Jovis Tempestas Fulguriens as a supplement) as Rakan haven't seen Negi's Mega Dunamene form at that time (which uses Kilipl Astrape as a supplement). You should know that Kilipl Astrape is 10 times more powerful than Jovis Tempestas Fulguriens and Negi only used Agilitas Fulminis to beat those bounty hunters. Legendary monsters and high class demons are around 2800 but that is no where near Cosmo Entelecheia level which should be 8000 at very least.

Link removed

Honestly, I would love to see Eva-chan, as the badass loli vampire that we all know to stomp Sayoko and put her back in her place and NOT as Yukihime. I personally find her Yukihime persona to be pretty bland and boring both personality and design (I like Eva-chan's original adult form in Negima much better) and it would be awkward to see her as Yukihime fighting Sayoko.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Oct 26, 2014)

^I never said she was strong enough to measure up to the Cosmo Entelecheia members of Negima, those were the top elite of the elite, only that she's strong enough to be ranked damn highly within that organization if it had still been around and not made up of just 6-10 elite people, only 2 of which were on Rakan and Negi level.

As Dynamis stated, Cosmo Entelecheia was once a massive organization with a large amount of members whom we can probably assume were mostly ranging from mooks to elites, and probably all far below the leading members like Dynamis and the Averuncci series in strength. As things stand, this Sayoko has demonstrated enough power to easily compare to any of the "ordinary" elite mages of Mundus Magicus that we saw in Negima, and consequently she would probably be powerful enough to have been able to hold a fairly high rank within CE had she been a member, although *certainly* no where near the likes of Dynamis or any of the Averrunci.

And people need to stop using Rakan's chart for power levels. He himself admitted it was inaccurate, and just there to get a sense of scale. The power levels don't actually work as a comparison with others, it just let's you know if someone's potential output is larger than yours and that's it. It really doesn't account for any tactics or elemental affinities, it's just a rough estimate of power output and speculative defensive capabilities.
Negi even lampshaded it in a gag where he imagined having to face 2201 bunnies with a power level of 1 and losing. We kinda know he wouldn't really lose to that.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Oct 26, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> ^I never said she was strong enough to measure up to the Cosmo Entelecheia members of Negima, those were the top elite of the elite, only that she's strong enough to be ranked damn highly within that organization if it had still been around and not made up of just 6-10 elite people, only 2 of which were on Rakan and Negi level.
> 
> As Dynamis stated, Cosmo Entelecheia was once a massive organization with a large amount of members whom we can probably assume were mostly ranging from mooks to elites, and probably all far below the leading members like Dynamis and the Averuncci series in strength. As things stand, this Sayoko has demonstrated enough power to easily compare to any of the "ordinary" elite mages of Mundus Magicus that we saw in Negima, and consequently she would probably be powerful enough to have been able to hold a fairly high rank within CE had she been a member, although *certainly* no where near the likes of Dynamis or any of the Averrunci.
> 
> ...


Fair enough. I've seen people who actually thinks she's on Dynamis' level and I got the impression that you're putting her on that level simply based on the fact it almost sound like that you are overhyping her. "Pretty damn high" is a big word but I would say Sayoko should be mid level if you want to put her on CE. I could see someone like Kagetaro would be consider in the same tier even though he is already an elite level if you compare him to normal mages in the magic world aside from the zombie apocalypse and her intangibility and regeneration everything she has shown is unimpressive so far. The fact that she tried to run away from Touta and Kuroumaru made it even worse.

And I'm exactly talking about estimate of power output and defensive capabilities hence that's why I said Sayoko's "brokeness" is a different story.


----------



## Snoozles (Oct 26, 2014)

Rakan's joke power rankings actually give a sense of scale, which is more than you can say about every other power level chart ever. There's no harm in using it to give a general sense of how strong you think a character is.

I think she's pretty strong. Clearly above pre-Mundus Magicus Negi, clearly below Kagetaro. A higher threat level than her raw power output suggests.

But it seems, I think higher of Kagetaro than most people here. What could Sayoko possibility do to him? He spams a versatile attack that's stronger than her 500 bolts and that can double as a solid defense.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 26, 2014)

We've seen a flashback of negi but the other Character I care for is still absent...where is the original rival....

Wolf boi kota


----------



## Dark Evangel (Oct 26, 2014)

Snoozles said:


> But it seems, I think higher of Kagetaro than most people here. What could Sayoko possibility do to him? He spams a versatile attack that's stronger than her 500 bolts and that can double as a solid defense.


Well Sayoko could mindfuck him or she could spit on his face or bite him so that she could turn him to a zombie via virus. And there is no guarantee if Kagetaro could use the same type of "fighting spirit" that Rakan, Eva, Fate, Poyo, Dynamis, Kaede, Quartum, etc used to hit Negi in his lightning form (which is actually spiritual in nature btw as Ken mentioned in the lexicon that it is comparable to a genie) the best he could do is to seal Sayoko with Lagena Signatoria which is actually a very basic spell capable of sealing even high level demons and spirits. But if you're going to ask who is stronger between the two then it's obviously Kagetaro and if by any chance he has the same fighting spirit Rakan and the others possess then I don't see how Sayoko would stand a chance against him.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Oct 26, 2014)

I always imagined Kagetaro to be, power level wise, somewhere in the space between the elite mages of Mundus Magicus and Rakan.

Basically, I envision the power tiers kinda like:

1: 
The Lifemaker.
Nagi Spingfield.
(Possibly Eva-chan, uncertain.)

2: 
Eva-chan, though she *may* qualify as Tier 1, it's hard to tell based on her Negima feats.
In UQ Holder, her full power is even more likely to be tier 1, but we'll have to hold off on that until we get to see it.

3: 
Negi Springfield. 
Kagurasaka Asuna. 
Fate Averunccus(without code of the lifemaker)
  V
Rakan.

4:
Rest of Ala Rubra. (Rakan could've beaten Fate if not for CotL, so I suspect he was slightly stronger than the rest of Ala Rubra sans Nagi.)
Rest of Cosmo Entelecheia Elites, such as the other Averuncci and Dynamis.
Konoe Konoemon.
Tatsumiya Mana
Sakurazaki Setsuna.
Tsukuyomi.
Nagase Kaede.
Poyo/Zazie Rainyday. (Possibly a tier higher on accounts of their full power being unknown.)
Inugami Kotaro.
Karakuri Chachamaru. (Though not as physically capable as the others here, her Insta-kill-Catellite shoots her offensive power up by *a lot,* so she could in theory beat anyone else in this tier if she manages to hit them.)

5:
Ala Alba sans above mentioned members. (Most of them are utility as opposed to power. Without an ally to help, they're individually generally not strong enough to be in this tier, but with allies/each other they can fight on par with others on this level.)
Fate's harem.
Kagetaro. (Probably)
Legendary Gods and Monsters.

6: (The powergap to here is large.)
Various elite mages of Mundus Magicus, such as high ranking Vo Mimbre knights, the Canis Niger bounty hunters, the Gladiator finalists etc.

7: 
Ordinary Mages.

If I forgot to add any special characters, my bad. Feel free to mention them and where you think they rank, or if you think some of the ones I got deserve a different tier.

And the problem I have the Rakan's chart being used like this is that yeah, it can be used to get a highly rough and sketchy estimate of someone's defensive and offensive capabilities, but you can't use those numbers against one another. 2000 won't inherently beat 3000 unless their magic is compatible that way. Chao had a relatively low power level compared to the end-tier antagonists, but she could've probably beaten most of them anyway thanks to her genius, her tendency to be ludicrously prepared for almost anything, and her access to time traveling not only herself, but *others* too as a form of combat.

Likewise, Chachamaru would have a *relatively* low power level on that chart, on accounts of her *relatively* low physical capabilities and speed, but her Killer-Cattelite offers so much pure offense, despite how slow and unpractical it is, that she could take out almost *anyone* outside of tier 1, 2 and 3 if she actually hits with it. Rakan's power chart doesn't reflect any of that.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Oct 27, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> 2:
> Eva-chan, though she *may* qualify as Tier 1, it's hard to tell based on her Negima feats.
> In UQ Holder, her full power is even more likely to be tier 1, but we'll have to hold off on that until we get to see it.


I agree with Eva possibly qualifying as Tier 1. There are so many things hinting this including Eva claiming she killed the one who turned her into a vampire and that was none other than Lifemaker but we didn't see it on-panel to fully judge how it turned out.





> And the problem I have the Rakan's chart being used like this is that yeah, it can be used to get a highly rough and sketchy estimate of someone's defensive and offensive capabilities, but you can't use those numbers against one another. 2000 won't inherently beat 3000 unless their magic is compatible that way. Chao had a relatively low power level compared to the end-tier antagonists, but she could've probably beaten most of them anyway thanks to her genius, her tendency to be ludicrously prepared for almost anything, and her access to time traveling not only herself, but others too as a form of combat.
> 
> Likewise, Chachamaru would have a relatively low power level on that chart, on accounts of her relatively low physical capabilities and speed, but her Killer-Cattelite offers so much pure offense, despite how slow and unpractical it is, that she could take out almost anyone outside of tier 1, 2 and 3 if she actually hits with it. Rakan's power chart doesn't reflect any of that.


Well, it is certainly not a good way to judge on who beats who if we take special abilities and artifacts into account. But it's a good way to judge who is overall stronger between characters just for the sake of comparison.

I think this is the same case with Sayoko. Stat-wise she would not rank above Tier 5 but she could potentially beat those characters on a higher Tier than her if those said characters cannot touch ghosts or has no counters against zombie virus though they most likely could touch Sayoko just like what they did to Negi but just assuming that they can't or assuming those characters doesn't have a counter against ghosts like sealing spells, exorcism techniques, mental attacks, etc. thus Sayoko could simply turned them into zombies assuming they have no resistance against zombification.


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 3, 2014)

Ch.145


DEM SPOILERS YO


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 4, 2014)

Link removed

Chap is out


----------



## MadmanRobz (Nov 5, 2014)

I really don't like how UQ Holder was taken down so casually.
Yeah, there are circumstances and all, but it really undermines their credibility the way this happened, considering who they are meant to be.

I get that he's giving Santa some time to shine, some character development and a chance to show what he's got, but I feel like he could've done that anyway without having to let the entire main cast get slaughtered so easily. Even though they *are* strong as hell, they no longer *feel* like it.

Especially Touta, seeing as he has literally the most powerful magic in the known universe, which *specifically functions by eating other sources of energy,* which I would assume also should work on this virus.

All that being said though: *DAMN* Santa's making a badass entry. I wanna see him get some cred for this, like the socially awkward boss he is!


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Nov 5, 2014)

Mmm...

Zombie Apocalypse.


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 5, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> I really don't like how UQ Holder was taken down so casually.
> Yeah, there are circumstances and all, but it really undermines their credibility the way this happened, considering who they are meant to be.
> 
> I get that he's giving Santa some time to shine, some character development and a chance to show what he's got, but I feel like he could've done that anyway without having to let the entire main cast get slaughtered so easily. Even though they *are* strong as hell, they no longer *feel* like it.
> ...



It makes sense mainly because sayako is a damn good schemer. She knew who to take out and when to do it; she's been planning this for thousands of years. It makes sense touta is as he is; even NEGI was afraid of the shinmei-Ryuu swordstyle. If Karin wasn't currently buried underground, things would be different; not to mention they were blindsided. We gotta accept the bad guys win atm


----------



## MadmanRobz (Nov 5, 2014)

TeenRyu said:


> It makes sense mainly because sayako is a damn good schemer. She knew who to take out and when to do it; she's been planning this for thousands of years. It makes sense touta is as he is; even NEGI was afraid of the shinmei-Ryuu swordstyle. If Karin wasn't currently buried underground, things would be different; not to mention they were blindsided. We gotta accept the bad guys win atm



First off, we have no reason to think she's even been dead for more than a few hundred years at most, and we know pretty much for certain now that she didn't start to truly scheme revenge against the world until Santa died about 80 (I think) years ago.
She's powerful and prepared to launch a global attack, but so was Chao and she had an infinitely more broken power at her disposal. Negi still won against her while many times weaker than any one member of the current main cast.

I have a problem with Sayoko's easy wins because while she's certainly prepared this plan for a while, she *can't possibly have prepared for the members of UQ Holder in particular*. All their powers and abilities were unknown to her beforehand, she just so *happened* to have something that'll take them down anyway already, despite their versatility and Touta's form of magic being specifically to draw power from external sources.

She beat every single one of them perfectly even though she shouldn't possibly have been prepared for them, Karin being the only plausible exception and even that's doubtful seeing as Karin never actually got to use any of her powers or abilities the last time she was there.

I don't mind the main characters losing every now and again, but they just get owned too easily, too quickly and too perfectly. I repeat: these guys are the *top* ranking immortals *in the entire universe.* They *should* be strong enough to take on legendary monsters as a team, yet this Sayoko, whom I can't imagine to be much stronger than Kagetaro at best, is literally handing them their own asses on a silver plate and serving it with wine, and they didn't even press her in the slightest.

The situation is irrelevant, because Akamatsu could've just written any other situation instead, the parameters that Akamatsu has set for the main cast hasn't delivered, and they are losing credibility as a result. Ikku seemed strong as fuck when he was introduced, but now he's just convenient fodder.


----------



## Darth (Nov 5, 2014)

I think UQ Holder as an organization is faaaaaaaaaar from "taken out" 

I don't really remember what happened to Karin, but Tota's time is soon. Give Santa another chapter or two to shine since this is his intro arc, and soon enough Tota and Magia Erebia will get back up and take over this shit.


----------



## Eternity (Nov 5, 2014)

And I bet the girl i forgot the name of who made a save point will  be saved from the zombiefication and take them all back to before the zombie outbreak.


----------



## PPsycho (Nov 5, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> First off, we have no reason to think she's even been dead for more than a few hundred years at most, and we know pretty much for certain now that she didn't start to truly scheme revenge against the world until Santa died about 80 (I think) years ago.
> She's powerful and prepared to launch a global attack, but so was Chao and she had an infinitely more broken power at her disposal. Negi still won against her while many times weaker than any one member of the current main cast.
> 
> I have a problem with Sayoko's easy wins because while she's certainly prepared this plan for a while, she *can't possibly have prepared for the members of UQ Holder in particular*. All their powers and abilities were unknown to her beforehand, she just so *happened* to have something that'll take them down anyway already, despite their versatility and Touta's form of magic being specifically to draw power from external sources.
> ...


I don't know, none of them really showed the mid to late game Negima levels of power. I guess their rank is based more on their immortality than power levels. Karin especially seems really weak in terms of her physical capabilities. The only real "wow" moment for Ikku was his orbital strike, which isn't too good in actual combat.


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 5, 2014)

..how many times do I gotta say it? They aren't too tier members atm. They are, at best, mid tier atm! If jinbei, or glasses guy went they wouldn't have this much of an issue as it stands. Karin is a top tier member, but as we saw her arrogance and clouded judgement got used against her. 


She's a Necromancer and a wraith. She didn't need to be prepared for uq holder, especially at the level the group currently is. Taking Karin out first, who was one she saw before that SANTA drove out, was pretty big. If Karin was present while they were under attack from her, things would've been very different. Not only that, but she did also say she got her hands on santa's info on the members present. The time she got that info was before the fight; for a Necromancer of all things with that time who already made a zombie virus can easily make a slightly modified version for immortals. Everything matches up.  


How could you have forgotten that she even said she took a look at santa's info once she showed herself to all of them?  Not only that, WHAT THE HELL DO YOU THINK A ROBOT IS GONNA DO IN THIS SITUATION. Hordes of zombies to deal with, a girl who can use some deadly magic and can grow stronger and bigger as she absorbs miasma? Kiki is strong, this is just a bad matchup for him. They can certainly take on strong people as a team, but your also lowering the credibility of people as strong as kagetaro. Looking at powers, he would still loose to this specific group, but not before he beat all of their asses a bit. 

Overall the situation makes sense as to how it came to fruition.


----------



## OS (Nov 5, 2014)

lol makes me wonder why he should help most of them quite really


----------



## Markness (Nov 7, 2014)

Santa's good memories of Sayoko will probably become troublesome for him since they were enough to trigger a momentary anxiety attack on him. He may not like what she is doing now but she still cared for him when he wasn't treated well by others so it's not going to be easy for him to confront her.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 8, 2014)

Just caught up.

Zombie arc is pretty cool, I wonder if Santa will go to the afterlife after this or if he'll stay in UQ Holder (don't know if it's him in the cover from the first chapter).

As for one thing I noticed when reading all this: What do you guys think about Touta's age error? My first thought was that he's actually Negi's reincarnation or something. But that's just BS, it has to be something else.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Nov 8, 2014)

Someone theorized that it's the date of the "car accident" his family was in, and that Eva-chan might have let him drink her blood back then to save him, and that's why it's listed as his "birth" date.

Dunno how likely it is though.


----------



## Rax (Nov 8, 2014)

Santa needs to get a haircut really badly.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 8, 2014)

I am almost all the way caught up with this manga and i must admit i like it


----------



## Dark Evangel (Nov 11, 2014)

Chapter 57 is out



The more I read this arc the more I want to see Eva stomp this bitch. Please, make it happen Ken.


----------



## Rax (Nov 11, 2014)

Almost time for a big battle


----------



## Dark Evangel (Nov 11, 2014)

Yeah, I can't wait for next chapter.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 11, 2014)

bitches hatin. Sayokos power is 60 years in the making, Negi became top tier in what 3?
In fact hoe should be OP anything less is ridic.
On a blimp though?
srs homeage to chao


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm surprised Karin was able to dig her self out of the ground so quickly but now a big battle is about to begin it's gonna be awesome.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 11, 2014)

I don?t see what?s suprising of that,  she came back from the moon in a few days without any sort of transportation.

And Sayoko is too beast.


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 11, 2014)

Link removed


Who took my thunder?! D< and turns out she was a onryo, apparently god class? Oh my


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 11, 2014)

Holy crap, Sayoko is a vessel holding around 240,000 ghosts. No wonder she's so powerful(and batshit crazy).


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 12, 2014)

Also remember these are also ghosts of people who died on campus, which means magicians. Holy fuck bro.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 12, 2014)

I forgot about that. Hahaha.

Also, we already knew Santa was strong, but jesus, the dude was throwing boats around. Thats a ton of power that Sayoko gave him.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Nov 12, 2014)

TeenRyu said:


> Link removed
> 
> 
> Who took my thunder?! D< and turns out she was a onryo, apparently god class? Oh my


Sayoko being an Onryo wasn't really surprising considering her character design is based on Sadako from The Ring and Kayako from The Grudge hence her name being Sayoko.

What I'm surprised about is that she apparently has 240,000 vengeful ghosts inside her. It looks like we'll need someone like Rakan to take her out.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Nov 12, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _CALLED IT_ 





MadmanRobz said:


> 4:
> Rest of Ala Rubra.
> Rest of Cosmo Entelecheia Elites, such as the other Averuncci and Dynamis.
> Konoe Konoemon.
> ...





Pick up the fucking phone guys, I've been calling it for god damn ages.

Take a look at the power tier above hers. Do you see the kind of level that future antagonists will have to be on to feel intimidating at all after this? She's way too powerful for this early on unless Akamatsu has something very particular in mind that I'm not managing to predict.
I have faith in great lord Akamatsu, but I'm still worried about this.

On the topic of last chapter: that was *splendid!*
Santa's finally getting dat boss cred, tossing boats and busses around and just being generally awesome in front of the normals! 

I feel like both Santa and Kuroumaru have outshone the main character in different ways already, Touta really needs to step up his game if he wants to be populare in his own story.


----------



## PPsycho (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm no engineer or architect, but shouldn't that bridge colapse after being hit by a fucking ship 

Good chapter though.


----------



## Black Knight (Nov 12, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> I'm no engineer or architect, but shouldn't that bridge colapse after being hit by a fucking ship
> 
> Good chapter though.



You would be amazed at the resilience of these structures.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Nov 12, 2014)

As someone who once took courses in basic physics, basic engineering and construction, buildings are built with safety margins, and I believe bridges are built with a fairly high one.

As in, they are built to be able to hold against far more than they are ever intended to have to deal with. Considering how _relatively_ gently Santa puts the boat down, that bridge shouldn't break from just that.
Just leaving it there will probably cause that section to collapse _eventually_, but the time it'll take is way too long to be relevant to the situation.

This is just approximation from what my teacher taught us about it though, bridges were a common example of construction vs burden. If anyone with actual credentials in engineering or physics sees a fault, feel free to point it out.


----------



## Rax (Nov 12, 2014)

Necromancer loli is OP :33


----------



## MadmanRobz (Nov 12, 2014)

Kagetaro could take her.


----------



## Rax (Nov 12, 2014)

I feel like Santa is far to OP to join the crew


----------



## MadmanRobz (Nov 12, 2014)

I feel like both Karin and Kuroumaru could possibly take him in a fight now that they know what they'd be dealing with and aren't fighting someone whom they don't know the capabilities off.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 12, 2014)

Rax said:


> I feel like Santa is far to OP to join the crew



I'm wondering if Sayoko is going to take back some of the power she gave Santa. That way he ends up at a more manageable level.

That said, UQ Holder has wackos like Eva and Jinbei. Being OP is relative. And there are clear anti-ghost/spirit techniques, like we saw with Kuroumaru and Karin, so its not that hard to place obstacles that Santa would have to struggle against.


----------



## Snoozles (Nov 12, 2014)

On the boat/bridge thing:

The boat isn't that big but it is a large point mass. The bridge definitely isn't designed with something that big in mind just lying one point. If it were turned around, I'd have an easier time imagining the deck structure could deal with the weight but as it's placed in the manga I think that even if the bridge didn't fail immediately the deck structure would begin to warp and fail eventually (an hour tops). That's just off the top of my head, I didn't do any back of the envelope calculations (and I'm not a civil engineer) because...

The damage to the cables is the clincher. The cables are supporting the weight of the bridge. They're broken. It should collapse.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Nov 13, 2014)

Snoozles said:


> On the boat/bridge thing:
> 
> The boat isn't that big but it is a large point mass. The bridge definitely isn't designed with something that big in mind just lying one point. If it were turned around, I'd have an easier time imagining the deck structure could deal with the weight but as it's placed in the manga I think that even if the bridge didn't fail immediately the deck structure would begin to warp and fail eventually (an hour tops). That's just off the top of my head, I didn't do any back of the envelope calculations (and I'm not a civil engineer) because...
> 
> The damage to the cables is the clincher. The cables are supporting the weight of the bridge. They're broken. It should collapse.




I just chalk it up to some future super strong material for the bridge.
Or some kind of magically strengthened construction method, since the verse has started to use magic in their everyday affairs.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Nov 13, 2014)

Except for the fact that this is the same bridge that Negi fought Eva-chan on waaaaaay back in the day. It's not a recent build, so it shouldn't have anything really special about it other than the fact that it's survived a historic duel between legends.

Still though, since Touta sets it down fairly carefully, I still think it's reasonable to assume that bridge could hold up for at least an hour, which should probably be enough time for it to not matter.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Nov 13, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> Except for the fact that this is the same bridge that Negi fought Eva-chan on waaaaaay back in the day. It's not a recent build, so it shouldn't have anything really special about it other than the fact that it's survived a historic duel between legends.
> 
> Still though, since Touta sets it down fairly carefully, I still think it's reasonable to assume that bridge could hold up for at least an hour, which should probably be enough time for it to not matter.





Bridges get  maintenance and reinforcement on a regular basis. 
This should be even more true in a verse where super powered individuals tend to damage and destroy shit on a daily basis.
Just because the bridge looks the same, it doesn't necessarily mean it hasn't been altered.
Especially if it is by chance considered as a historic landmark.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 13, 2014)

Karin dug herself out of that hole a bit faster than I was expecting and it looks like she managed to get Touta's ass up too. Sayoko is a legit villain and threat but I've got serious arc fatigue and want it to end already. I've never been a fan of zombies so I'm apathetic to her method of ending the world. I don't care for Santa's character either so I really need the others to get their asses in gear. 

I'm hoping Sayoko's beat down/purification will at least be entertaining.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 13, 2014)

This will be a fun battle =)


----------



## Dark Evangel (Nov 18, 2014)

Chapter 58 is out.


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 18, 2014)

Link removed


Chapters out. 


Didn't expect it to turn that way. Epic


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 19, 2014)

sayoko is incredibly broken 

good chapter overall.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 19, 2014)

Perhaps Touta will show more of his powers now?


----------



## PPsycho (Nov 19, 2014)

TeenRyu said:


> Link removed
> 
> 
> Chapters out.
> ...



Exactly, at the very begining of this arc I expected just some simple recruiting problems, maybe a minor villain as the killer. Instead we got a world apocalypse  I wonder if Akamatsu will continue this trend, I guess with Kirie he could end the world as many times as he wanted.

And while I wasn't so sure about adding zombies at first, it is still a kind of immortality, so it fits perfectly with the storyline.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Nov 19, 2014)

Sometimes I wish Karin's immortality wasn't so OP.  I wanted to actually see her get involved in fights and some character development instead of her getting BFR'd by the enemies because there is no real way to harm her.

Also I used to hate Sayoko a lot because I've always seen everything about her as an asspull but lately I'm starting to like her real personality and not the psycho bitch from hell who wants to end the world for some childish shallow reasons. I hope she and Santa gets some real romantic development in the future.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Nov 19, 2014)

So wait, the same Sayoko that was intelligent enough to on-the-spot see the weaknesses of all the UQ Holder members and perfectly take them out in one sweep each, now actually had to hit Santa thrice and she still didn't figure out he's intangible? *When she made him such?*

What?


----------



## PPsycho (Nov 19, 2014)

Well she is losing her mind, she didn't even recognize him at first.


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 19, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> So wait, the same Sayoko that was intelligent enough to on-the-spot see the weaknesses of all the UQ Holder members and perfectly take them out in one sweep each, now actually had to hit Santa thrice and she still didn't figure out he's intangible? *When she made him such?*
> 
> What?




She didn't on the spot do that-- she said she looked over santa's data.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 19, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> Well she is losing her mind, she didn't even recognize him at first.





TeenRyu said:


> She didn't on the spot do that-- she said she looked over santa's data.



This and this.

Nice chapter. Now it's time to come to a conclusion!


----------



## MadmanRobz (Nov 19, 2014)

Fair enough.


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 21, 2014)

How long do you guys see this series going on for? Will it be shorter or longer than his previous work?


----------



## Black Knight (Nov 21, 2014)

MysticBlade said:


> How long do you guys see this series going on for? Will it be shorter or longer than his previous work?



This story is supposed to give us answers to every mistery that was left out in Negima. This includes the decisive battle against the Mage of the Beggining. I believe this will be a long series because Akamatsu himself said UQ Holder is going to be his last work, and after it's finished he will retire.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 21, 2014)

So has this series gotten any better? I had dropped it around 30 chapters in because it was generic  to a fault and was just bland and bad. The way it's talked about in here though makes it sound like it got somewhat better and I'm just curious if I'm missing anything.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 21, 2014)

Find out for yourself.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 21, 2014)

ensoriki said:


> Find out for yourself.



I don't want to subject myself to something bad if it hasn't gotten better. 
I have better things to do with my time.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 21, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> I don't want to subject myself to something bad if it hasn't gotten better.
> I have better things to do with my time.



Well, you're on these forums, so that point is kinda moot 

The thing is, you're the only one who can be the judge of it. I like it!


----------



## PPsycho (Nov 21, 2014)

It's pretty much the same as it's always been, so do yourself and us a favor and don't read it.



Black Knight said:


> This story is supposed to give us answers to every mistery that was left out in Negima. This includes the decisive battle against the Mage of the Beggining. I believe this will be a long series because Akamatsu himself said UQ Holder is going to be his last work, and after it's finished he will retire.



Is it his last work really? That's too bad. In that case I hope it'll be long, although the current power levels already feel like late game.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 21, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Well, you're on these forums, so that point is kinda moot
> 
> The thing is, you're the only one who can be the judge of it. I like it!



I've always despised Naruto. I've made it very clear since I got here 2 and a half years ago that I'm here because this is an active manga forum and I like the community.
Hell, most of the people here hate Naruto anyways.



PPsycho said:


> It's pretty much the same as it's always been, so do yourself and us a favor and don't read it.



Thanks for the answer.


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 21, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> This story is supposed to give us answers to every mistery that was left out in Negima. This includes the decisive battle against the Mage of the Beggining. I believe this will be a long series because Akamatsu himself said UQ Holder is going to be his last work, and after it's finished he will retire.



that's what i like to hear


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 22, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> I've always despised Naruto. I've made it very clear since I got here 2 and a half years ago that I'm here because this is an active manga forum and I like the community.
> Hell, most of the people here hate Naruto anyways.



Haha no, you misunderstood, that was supposed to be a reply to you being able to use your time better...


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 22, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Haha no, you misunderstood, that was supposed to be a reply to you being able to use your time better...



Well I work full-time and spend the rest of my free time hanging out with friends, going hiking, going to doctors appointments, acting in local shows, practicing with my band, reading my ongoing manga series, and posting on this forum. 
Until just recently I was also a full time college student as well (finally graduated).
I live off of my constant mania which allows me to uphold such a full schedule, but it's difficult to add more to it.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Nov 22, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Well I work full-time and spend the rest of my free time hanging out with friends, going hiking, going to doctors appointments, acting in local shows, practicing with my band, reading my ongoing manga series, and posting on this forum.
> Until just recently I was also a full time college student as well (finally graduated).
> I live off of my constant mania which allows me to uphold such a full schedule, but it's difficult to add more to it.



I find it amusing in more than one way that you saw fit to list "going to doctor's appointments" as something you do in the context of "I hesitate to read this because I have a life to live."


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 22, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> I find it amusing in more than one way that you saw fit to list "going to doctor's appointments" as something you do in the context of "I hesitate to read this because I have a life to live."



I'm a cyclist/hiker/actor without sweat glands who currently lives in Florida.
Doctors appointments are a weekly necessity for me to keep up with my healthy active lifestyle.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 22, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Well I work full-time and spend the rest of my free time hanging out with friends, going hiking, going to doctors appointments, acting in local shows, practicing with my band, reading my ongoing manga series, and posting on this forum.
> Until just recently I was also a full time college student as well (finally graduated).
> I live off of my constant mania which allows me to uphold such a full schedule, but it's difficult to add more to it.



I wish I had the time for all that and always be first to post the threads to every new and upcoming manga 

But seriously, good luck with keeping up with all that!


----------



## Dark Evangel (Nov 26, 2014)

Chapter 59 is out.


----------



## Darth (Nov 26, 2014)

uh,

chapter had naked sayoko.

#Worth


----------



## blueblip (Nov 26, 2014)

Series is beginning to hit it's stride, methinks. The pacing of this arc was initially dull, but the last few chapters have been good. And funnily enough, the Sayaka - Santa dynamic has grown on me.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Nov 26, 2014)

Pretty sure Santa won't die since, you know, he's supposedly gonna be part of the MC.
I think Sayoko gets a tearful goodbye before she passes on or vanishes. It would be kinda cool for them to become a duo and join the MC's gang together, but I think they might be too strong together for Akamatsu to do it


----------



## Dark Evangel (Nov 26, 2014)

This is something I've noticed.

Source

The zombie apocalypse seems to have been foreshadowed at the beginning of this arc so it's definitely not a random asspull.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Nov 26, 2014)

Dark Evangel said:


> This is something I've noticed.
> 
> Source
> 
> The zombie apocalypse seems to have been foreshadowed at the beginning of this arc so it's definitely not a random asspull.




Nice catch.

Too bad they didn't listen, when told to take it seriously and goofed off by fighting school kids.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm not entirely sure that would count as foreshadowing to be honest, and I don't believe anyone was calling the zombie thing an asspull were they?


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 26, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> Pretty sure Santa won't die since, you know, he's supposedly gonna *be part of the MC*.
> I think Sayoko gets a tearful goodbye before she passes on or vanishes. It would be kinda cool for them to become a duo and join the MC's gang together, but I think they might be too strong together for Akamatsu to do it



Is he in that spread from the beginning? I think I looked last time I was thinking about this, but I either didn't spot him or I didn't really recognize him.

Nice chapter, but the translation was a bit funny. Or I am just too tired.
Why did that rich dude say Santa was also Hobo Hunting? Shouldn't it be the other way around? o.0


----------



## PPsycho (Nov 26, 2014)

He was in the spread, in his hoodie, looking a bit like Filius Zect.

At least I think it's him.

Edit: yeah, in the chapter he was introduced he was wearing the same hoodie. In later chapters he changed it to a different looking one.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Nov 26, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Nice chapter, but the translation was a bit funny. Or I am just too tired.
> Why did that rich dude say Santa was also Hobo Hunting? Shouldn't it be the other way around? o.0




Your tired.
The rich dude said, that he was hobo-*hunter* hunting, not hobo hunting.
He was making the hunters his prey and not the hobo's.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 27, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Your tired.
> The rich dude said, that he was hobo-*hunter* hunting, not hobo hunting.
> He was making the hunters his prey and not the hobo's.



Ah okay, thanks for that! Well then, I don't understand why he's called trash, those guys had it coming


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 28, 2014)

[6]

This right here. I swear to all high Christ this small chat is gonna haunt us and uq holder.


I can't re-read negima without getting pissed at kondaha. THEY JUST HAD TO RUIN IT.

Link removed


The casual big things we could've came across in the possible future arcs.. Killed t-t


----------



## MadmanRobz (Nov 28, 2014)

As I recall, his protest wasn't specifically against kodansha, but rather a law that was about to pass that would've given power over his work to the publisher regardless of which one he'd be working for.
As much as I would prefer a Negima continuation over UQ Holder, I'm pretty sure Akamatsu wouldn't work for *any* publisher if they got power over his manga, regardless of how good a reputation they may have, so leaving Kodansha for another publisher probably wasn't on the table even if we assume he could somehow have found a trustworthy publisher in time, something which in itself would be a challenge.


----------



## MysticBlade (Dec 1, 2014)

chapter was good but too short.

next chapter gone be long, good


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 2, 2014)

Link removed

 Chap is up


----------



## MysticBlade (Dec 3, 2014)

kuromaru stronger than tota? i guess i should've expected it 

kirie's ability seems a little to convenient, hope it doesn't get abuse to much.

overall though, good chapter.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Dec 3, 2014)

I think Tota's stronger at full power, since he's not shown to be really using ME in this fight.

And Kirie's ability is literally the biggest haxx in the manga. I'm actually doubting how effective he can make antagonists with Kirie in the story, because even time travel can be stopped by killing the traveler before they can travel, whereas Kirie's ability literally cannot be permanently prevented unless Akamatsu elaborates on some other weakness.


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 3, 2014)

That was a bit of an abrupt end. Bit disappointing as well. Still, the fight _was_ pretty cool.


----------



## stream (Dec 3, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> Kirie's ability literally cannot be permanently prevented unless Akamatsu elaborates on some other weakness.



Well, she's been in two stories so far, and in both cases, she was almost prevented from using her ability at all? The first time by petrification, the second time by zombification.

You don't even need to go that complicated; once the incense on her save point runs out, the ability stops working. If she's knocked out for a few hours, she's without protection until she can create a new save point.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 4, 2014)

Nice chapter and hello new member!


----------



## Dark Evangel (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm overall disappointed with this arc. It seems like a massive filler arc that doesn't do anything to the plot.

And if they're not going to keep Sayoko around they should have at least beat the crap out of the evil possessed version of her.

Anyway I'm looking forward to the war that is supposed to happen in the beginning of the 22nd century.

Spin off 4 scan


----------



## MadmanRobz (Dec 6, 2014)

^This may or may not be the same timeline, it's uncertain whether or not that war even takes place in this universe. We don't know if this is Chao's future or not yet.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 6, 2014)

Dark Evangel said:


> I'm overall disappointed with this arc. It seems like a massive filler arc that doesn't do anything to the plot.



My impression this is just a mini-arc adding Santa to the Posse.



Dark Evangel said:


> Anyway I'm looking forward to the war that is supposed to happen in the beginning of the 22nd century.
> 
> Spin off 4 scan



I think that very well could be the final battle of the series.



MadmanRobz said:


> ^This may or may not be the same timeline, it's uncertain whether or not that war even takes place in this universe. We don't know if this is Chao's future or not yet.



Who knows.   But given the focus on a Terraformed Mars and Negi's relevance with the Space Agency, I'd say there is a good chance this could be Chao's future.  The only missing aspect is the family lineage that connects Touta to Chao.

For instance, we still are unsure about Touta's origin or the possibility that Negi could've had other grandchildren.


----------



## PPsycho (Dec 6, 2014)

Do we know how far from the future Chao actually was? Unless I forgot, for all we know her timeline could be hundreds, or thousands years away. 

Let's assume that this is indeed the same timeline - Chao can't be alive yet, even if we consider Negi might've had other children - because she would be around Touta's age right now, and I don't see any worldwide crisis that would require travelling back in time. Although it might be getting there.

If we toss the idea of Negi having other children, then Chao is even further away. I guess it could be possible for Touta to meet a chinese girl, and due to some circumstances she would keep her own surname, but the more natural order would be Touta having a daughter, who then married to some chinese guy.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 6, 2014)

The thing is, I think Chao stated that Negi was her grandfather, and Nagi her great grandfather. So if this is her timeline, she would likely be roughly the same age as Touta, not decades apart in age.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Dec 6, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> ^This may or may not be the same timeline, it's uncertain whether or not that war even takes place in this universe. We don't know if this is Chao's future or not yet.


Hopefully, it is.





Tyrannos said:


> My impression this is just a mini-arc adding Santa to the Posse.


Honestly, the mini-arcs introducing characters and most likely there are 3 or 4 more characters to be introduced before the actual plot starts to move and Touta's general lack of motivation in the first 42 chapters is what dragging this series. At least in Negima Fate, Kotaro, Eishun, and Tsukuyomi are highly relevant characters in future arcs but you can't say the same thing to Sayoko who just disappeared. I would honestly prefer if they get to keep her afterall, she's really smart and powerful but she shouldn't be strong enough to raise the powerscale since they would be dealing with people like Fate and they have people like Eva, Juuzou, and Jinbei in UQ Holder. I feel like Nagumo and friends has a lot more to contribute to the plot than Sayoko herself.





> I think that very well could be the final battle of the series.


I hope not though. I can't wait for 5-10 years to see this.

Ch.150

I also want an arc where they go back in 2003 like fixing multiple timelines or something like that. Ken seems to have gave a hint regarding this.



Aside from that there are many unexplained mysteries such as Age of the Gods, the Demon World, and of course Chao's future.



PPsycho said:


> Do we know how far from the future Chao actually was? Unless I forgot, for all we know her timeline could be hundreds, or thousands years away.


Thousands of years is too much of a stretch. I think I remember in Mahora that Chao is only hundreds of years from the future. I couldn't find the exact scan. Also it is possible that Touta would have a daughter and his daughter would marry the son of Chao Xinzqai, the pervert shadow user from UQ Holder. I think in Mandarin Chinese surname is pronounced first than given name.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Dec 7, 2014)

Wait what? There's no perverted shadow user in UQ Holder.

Do you mean the creepy immortal hunter that Fate hired?


----------



## Dark Evangel (Dec 7, 2014)

I mean UQ Holder as a manga. Yes, I'm talking about him. XD


----------



## MadmanRobz (Dec 7, 2014)

...That makes more sense... xD

I'm pretty sure Chao said she was Negi's grandchild though, so she can't be Touta's kid if it's the same Chao. She should be from the same generation as Touta, otherwise it'd have to be an AU version of her.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Dec 7, 2014)

Chao is Negi's descendant not necessarily his grandaughter.

Ch.150

Ch.150


----------



## MadmanRobz (Dec 7, 2014)

I feel like it was stated at some other point that she was his grandchild.
A grandchild is a descendant, even if she's been previously stated as a grandchild there's no reason she wouldn't still call herself his descendant in that context, so the only thing that matters is whether or not it's ever been stated what their specific relation is, such as grandchild or great grandchild.

However, as I am far too lazy (and have work to do shortly) to actually go look for any such instance, I will assume you are correct until proven otherwise.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Dec 8, 2014)

^You arent the only one who remembers Chao calling Negi her grandfather. Im 99% sure she called him her grandfather at one point, so she would have to be from the same generation as Touta. I'm also too lazy to look for where it was stated, but it was likely between the middle and end of the Mahora festival arc.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Dec 8, 2014)

I don't think it was ever specifically stated that Chao is Negi's grandaughter or Chao calling Negi his grandfather. I tried to re-read the festival arc and I couldn't find it furthermore Chao implied that she is hundred years from the future. If she is around Touta's age then she would at least 30-40 years old if she came hundred years from the future and went back in time to Mahora.

This proves you wrong

It seems that people in the past already argue if Chao is Negi's granddaughter and it seems like it's a common mistake possibly by mistranslation or fan speculation. But you two can try to find the scan where it says that Chao is Negi's granddaughter or Chao calling Negi her grandfather as I have no idea where to find that.


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 8, 2014)

If this is Chao's timeline, she shouldn't be born yet. We're only 70 years out from the end of Negima. And she directly said that she was from Mars, 100 years in the future. So we're still a long ways off from any Chao appearance. Unless time travel is involved again.

I went and looked at volume 15-17, and Chao uses the words 子孫(Shison) which means 'descendant,' and 先祖(gozenzo) which means 'ancestor'. She never uses the words granddaughter or grandfather. You guys probably got a bad translation somewhere.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Dec 9, 2014)

So according to Karin, You'll have to be as powerful as Yukihime to hold your ground against Sayoko. I'm not sure if she means Eva at her prime or the current weaker one but probably the later either way a fight between Eva and Sayoko would have been epic especially the fact that she doesn't even get any screen time lately. Santa talking his way out to "defeat" Sayoko was pretty lame.

I wonder what would happen if Sayoko fought other Negima high tiers.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 9, 2014)

Guess we know who can read here

here the scan in case someone hasn?t read it yet.

Kuromaru so needs to become a girl....


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 9, 2014)

Dark Evangel said:


> So according to Karin, You'll have to be as powerful as Yukihime to hold your ground against Sayoko. I'm not sure if she means Eva at her prime or the current weaker one but probably the later either way a fight between Eva and Sayoko would have been epic especially the fact that she doesn't even get any screen time lately. Santa talking his way out to "defeat" Sayoko was pretty lame.
> 
> I wonder what would happen if Sayoko fought other Negima high tiers.



You name yourself Dark Evangel, and you don't already know?

Its current weaker Eva.

Rakan, full power Eva, Negi, Albeiro?
They'd of sneezed Sayoko out of existence.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Dec 9, 2014)

I know but Karin's statement really bothered me and I still couldn't get over how Eva vs. Sayoko never happened when I was really looking forward to see that fight ever since Sayoko was revealed. If anything I blame those haters who keeps complaining that Eva keeps saving Touta in every arc so I wouldn't be surprised if Ken read those comments and decided not to make Eva interfere in this arc.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Dec 10, 2014)

^I don't think I've ever seen anyone's actually complained about Eva saving Touta's ass, more Eva is hard to do wrong.
What I've had problems with is that enemies thus far have even *needed* Eva-chan's intervention, considering the fact that saying her help is needed against an antagonist is roughly equal to saying that the antagonist is literally so strong that their equivalent of *God* has to step in.

I'm hoping Karin's statement turns out to be bullshit in some way, either by simply being wrong or by accounts of Karin maybe not knowing Eva-chan's true power.
If Sayoko really *is* that strong then the amount of antagonists in the entire universe that can match her is literally 3 at most. Either the god of magical life himself, Negi or *possibly* Fate.

And holy shit, that was easily the most Negima chapter of UQ Holder yet.
Please sir, may I have some more?


----------



## Dark Evangel (Dec 10, 2014)

Yeah it sounds like a lot of bullshit especially the fact that Touta and Kuroumaru owned Sayoko so hard that Sayoko needs to run away from them and we've seen how Fate badly stomped Touta, Kuroumaru, Karin, Ikku, and Kirie all at the same time while even the current weaker Eva was still able to fight Fate to a draw unless Karin was simply talking only about firepower and not overall combat strength which is quite true since Sayoko's firepower was pretty impressive but overall she lacks the qualities to be an all around fighter like Eva or Fate.

Actually there are quite a lot people who complain about Eva saving Touta mainly from people on TVtropes and the comments on ANB's blog. Then again they always complain about this manga as a whole so it's not really surprising.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 10, 2014)

Im still trying to figure out if Rakan and Kotarou are alive.
Or even Zazie. Wtf happened to all the enhanced lifespan characters?
Hell one of UQ's oni's is from Negima.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Dec 10, 2014)

^I'm the guy who pointed that out way back when. My legacy lives! 

Seeing as Zazie/Poyo seemed to not have aged in Nagumo's flashback, I'd be surprised if she's died of natural causes. Kotarou will probably only still be alive if Akamatsu really wants him to make an appearance, 'cus we don't have much basis to assume that his race would have longevity.

Rakan's race explicitly *does* possess longevity though. Unless he's been taken out of commission by someone, he should still be around, though possibly really old depending on his age during Negima.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 10, 2014)

Bath House chapter - check!

Wonder if Kuromaru will change his way or will go full-girly girl


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 10, 2014)

Time out.
Old man Rakan?

Im so hyped.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 10, 2014)

This male/female thing with Kuromaru is gonna get dragged for the next 100 chapters, isn't it?


----------



## MadmanRobz (Dec 10, 2014)

^And that's GREAT!
He's like UQ Holder's Setsuna, especially recently, and you can *never* have too much Setsuna.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 11, 2014)

No Kuro should just grow some ovaries.

Then we can deal with her trying to fit into Touta's harem.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Dec 11, 2014)

ensoriki said:


> Im still trying to figure out if Rakan and Kotarou are alive.
> Or even Zazie. Wtf happened to all the enhanced lifespan characters?
> Hell one of UQ's oni's is from Negima.


Rakan, Kotaro, Setsuna, and Sayo should have been part of the group that tried to fight the Lifemaker back in 2065.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 11, 2014)

what about Mana? I remember her being half demon or something.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Dec 11, 2014)

Mana is already included, see the girl holding a gun next to Fate.

1


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 21, 2014)

here


MANA'S BACK!


----------



## MadmanRobz (Dec 21, 2014)

_Dude!_ 
Spoilers!


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 21, 2014)

Yeeees Mana, Mana!!


----------



## stream (Dec 21, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]8N_tupPBtWQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 24, 2014)

Chapter 62

Yep, Mana is in tha house.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 24, 2014)

Mana wassup.

Now all we need is my bot Kota.
No seriously
Where the fuck is Kota.
Im about to get mad.

I swear if you killed him off Akamatsu...


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 24, 2014)

She hasn't aged much at all


----------



## rajin (Dec 24, 2014)

*UQ Holder! 62 Japanese Raw*

*
Also chapter 10 is out.*


----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 24, 2014)

Have to admit, it bothered me a bit that Kirie was just a little girl with a reboot ability. I would have used an ability like that to learn all sort of stuff. So I'm glad this chapter showed us that Kirie has a lot more to her than the reboot.

Awesome that Mana is back. Considering she had those time traveling bullets in Negima, I can't wait to see what ridiculous ammunition she's going to use now.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Dec 24, 2014)

luffy no haki said:


> what about Mana? I remember her being half demon or something.


It's funny how we are talking about Mana just 2 weeks ago then...BAM! Mana appeared in the next chapter, it's almost like Ken read this thread.

Hopefully the Mars vs. Earth arc would happen much earlier now that Mana is around. I hope to see Chachamaru in the next arc as she is one of my favorites.


----------



## PPsycho (Dec 24, 2014)

Nice chapter, the characters are starting to grow on me, so an intermission like that was welcome. I think we could use some more "calm" chapters before jumping into another heavily battle-oriented arc. With the pacing and little timeskips it was hard to feel any chemistry between the UQ Holder numbers at first, but now they feel more like a proper team.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 24, 2014)

luffy no haki said:


> Chapter 62
> 
> Yep, Mana is in tha house.



I definitely approve Kirie's constant bullying of Santa. She just went up a couple of notches in my character rankings and I'm glad she actually put that ability to reset to good use besides just being a security blanket. In general, this was a very good transition and downtime chapter compared to the high stakes of the previous arc.

Yes! Mana was one of my favorite characters who didn't get as much focused as I'd have liked in Negima so I'm hoping that gets rectified a bit here.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 24, 2014)

Really nice chapter. Liked the group dynamic, Kirie's shown other abilities (and is nagging like always).
Also, Karin the nympho 

But damn, I'll have to look up so many characters when they reappear, have forgotten most of Negima's cast...=/

But great that Mana's here! Maybe we'll get some more info on other characters.


----------



## Snoozles (Dec 24, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Really nice chapter. Liked the group dynamic, Kirie's shown other abilities (and is nagging like always).
> Also, Karin the nympho
> 
> But damn, I'll have to look up so many characters when they reappear, have forgotten most of Negima's cast...=/
> ...


Most of 2/3-A were human so the cast that will return is limited. (Even if they're alive you wouldn't expect, say, Nodoka or Makie to play any role.)

2/3-A: *Evangeline* (vampire), _Zazie_ (demon), _Chachamaru_ (robot), *Mana* (half-demon), Sayo (ghost girl), Setsuna* (half-tengu), 

Maybe add in Kaede or Ku Fei as a badass old martial/ninja arts master.

Others: *Fate*, _Albireo_ (book), _Rakan_ (Hellas), Theodora (Hellas princess), Kotarou* (dog boy), Fate's harem* (maybe)

And it seems like *Tsukuyomi* is alive (if that's her... she looks different)

That's all I can think of off the top of my head.

*Bold* if they've appeared.
_Italics_ if they will probably appear.

*Their lifespans are unknown.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 24, 2014)

So today I caught up, read all current chapters in pretty much one sitting. Now I just need to read 355 chapters of Negi.  I've heard only good things about it but never bothered to check it. Since I unknowingly got sucked into its sequel, figure now's a good a time as any to get to it.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Dec 24, 2014)

Pesky Bug said:


> Now I just need to read 355 chapters of Negi.



Cya in half a year.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 25, 2014)

More like 2-3 days.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 25, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> Cya in half a year.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Dec 25, 2014)

I probably do, considering I myself binge-read it in about a week when I first found it, the manga was at about 348 chapters or so when I caught up, and that was when my internet was so shit that it took me like 3-4 times longer to read a page due to the loading time.

At any rate though, I do feel a need to point out that the guy whom you chose to represent you as "being underestimated" had his limbs burned off by lava, got horribly disfigured as well as severely physically handicapped for life thanks to how much he overestimated his own ability. Be careful.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 25, 2014)

Snoozles said:


> Most of 2/3-A were human so the cast that will return is limited. (Even if they're alive you wouldn't expect, say, Nodoka or Makie to play any role.)
> 
> 2/3-A: *Evangeline* (vampire), _Zazie_ (demon), _Chachamaru_ (robot), *Mana* (half-demon), Sayo (ghost girl), Setsuna* (half-tengu),
> 
> ...



Thanks for that, though I was also thinking to possible references to other characters and so on =)


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 27, 2014)

81 Chapters of Negima. That's how long it took me to clue in that Konoka and Touta have the same family name...



MadmanRobz said:


> At any rate though, I do feel a need to point out that the guy whom you chose to represent you as "being underestimated" had his limbs burned off by lava, got horribly disfigured as well as severely physically handicapped for life thanks to how much he overestimated his own ability. Be careful.


And in turn, he became the ultimate badass of sci-fi. Fair trade, imo.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 27, 2014)

I thought they were the ultimate badass of science fiction


----------



## MadmanRobz (Dec 27, 2014)

Pesky Bug said:


> And in turn, he became the ultimate badass of sci-fi. Fair trade, imo.


He looks silly as hell as Vader though, can't really find him very intimidating or threatening while he looks like that, even if he *is* fairly badass as a character. 
He kind of doesn't seem nearly as remarkable ever since the various star wars mediums decided to be idiotic and make new characters stronger and stronger with no regard to the power scales.
(Like Starkiller ripping a fucking Star Destroyer out of the atmosphere. )



ensoriki said:


> I thought they were the ultimate badass of science fiction



The hell are they?


----------



## MysticBlade (Jan 6, 2015)

chapter 63 
Extra-game 1 raw

pretty solid chapter, art and action was on point.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 6, 2015)

Mana!!


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 7, 2015)

Did... did she just pull a sniper rifle out of her boobs? 

Mana was great, as usual. I was hoping she'd be a higher tier in terms of power, but this is still pretty cool.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 7, 2015)

WHERE THE FUCK IS KOTA


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 7, 2015)

It's funny how Touta knew Mana was a Bounty Hunter (lucky guess?).   And it's nice that we have a confirmation Negi indeed get immortality with Magia Erebia, which now makes us wonder if he really is dead. 

But another thing I found interesting is that if Mana is acting Headmaster, standing in for an "old friend", it's a no-brainer it has to be another of Negi's crew.  So it will be interesting who it ends up being.  My gut reaction says it's Konoka, since her grandfather was the headmaster in Negima.  And that revelation would make the interaction with Touta interesting since she is his paternal grandmother.



MadmanRobz said:


> He looks silly as hell as Vader though, can't really find him very intimidating or threatening while he looks like that, even if he *is* fairly badass as a character.
> He kind of doesn't seem nearly as remarkable ever since the various star wars mediums decided to be idiotic and make new characters stronger and stronger with no regard to the power scales.
> (Like Starkiller ripping a fucking Star Destroyer out of the atmosphere. )



Doesn't matter, Disney reset the canon so the only things official are the movies and the new Rebels TV show.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 7, 2015)

ensoriki said:


> I thought they were the ultimate badass of science fiction



They had the ultimate badass moments of sci fi. They themselves were insufferable.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 7, 2015)

Nice chapter! Tournament arc incoming! =D


----------



## Cromer (Jan 7, 2015)

Mana went and leveled up her 'you gon get raeped' face, I see.


Tyrannos said:


> Doesn't matter, Disney reset the canon so the only things official are the movies and the new Rebels TV show.


And The Clone Wars cartoons as well.


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 7, 2015)

Bergelmir said:


> Did... did she just pull a sniper rifle out of her boobs?
> 
> Mana was great, as usual. I was hoping she'd be a higher tier in terms of power, but this is still pretty cool.



"As usual"? Isn't this the first time we see Mana?


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 7, 2015)

In UQ Holder, yeah. But Mana was part of the main cast in Negima. And she was always pretty great.


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 7, 2015)

This chapter:


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 7, 2015)

Morglay said:


> They had the ultimate badass moments of sci fi. They themselves were insufferable.



Who pays attention to the interactions of females anyways 

I just wanted to see people get sliced up, chopped up and blown up. They delivered.

If Akamatsu remembers that mana lived on.

He better remember Rakan and Kotarou. It'll be like negima without the filler students.


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 7, 2015)

Bergelmir said:


> In UQ Holder, yeah. But Mana was part of the main cast in Negima. And she was always pretty great.



Ooooh, I checked out the wiki. Well this is awesome. I guess I'll have to read that manga


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 7, 2015)

Did somebody say... *TOURNAMENT ARC?* 



Tyrannos said:


> Doesn't matter, Disney reset the canon so the only things official are the movies and the new Rebels TV show.



I actually like that they reset the universe, the majority of what I've seen from the EU was pretty bad as far as I'm concerned.
Such as Sith Lords comparable to Vader having been not uncommon once even though he was supposed to be gifted beyond practically everyone else ever bar only a precious few, and the fact that technology has literally not advanced in any real sense at all in over 1000 years.



Cromer said:


> And The Clone Wars cartoons as well.



Bitch, you better be referring to the old toonami cartoon because Ahsoka is the best god damn shit in the entire Star Wars franchise.


----------



## stream (Jan 7, 2015)

Bergelmir said:


> Did... did she just pull a sniper rifle out of her boobs?



She did it before with a bigger rifle, and in a skimpy evening dress:
Link removed

There's even a classmate wondering on the next page how the heck did she do that…


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 7, 2015)

stream said:


> She did it before with a bigger rifle, and in a skimpy evening dress:
> Link removed
> 
> There's even a classmate wondering on the next page how the heck did she do that?



BOOB PORTALS!! ♥♥♥


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 7, 2015)

MysticBlade said:


> chapter 63
> Extra-game 1 raw
> 
> pretty solid chapter, art and action was on point.



It warms my heart to see these people beating Touta's ass into the ground. 

After that whole zombie incident he still dares to say he doesn't want to be particularly strong. Get it together kid. Morning training is one thing but you need to be resolute as well. 

Anyway, welcome back Mana. You and your hammer space boobs. I wonder who it was that asked her to be acting headmaster? Only ones I could think of would be Konoka or maybe Ayaka. 

And here comes the tournament arc. I was kind of hoping it would be later on in the story but there is nothing that can be done now.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 7, 2015)

Konoka as headmaster would be interesting. We'd probably dive into Touta's 'secret' history if she shows up.



reaperunique said:


> Ooooh, I checked out the wiki. Well this is awesome. I guess I'll have to read that manga


You should definitely give it ago. The first 30 chapters or so are rough, since its still in harem manga mode. But it gets super awesome after that. If you're liking UQ Holder, you'll love Negima.



stream said:


> She did it before with a bigger rifle, and in a skimpy evening dress:
> Link removed
> 
> There's even a classmate wondering on the next page how the heck did she do that?


Oh yeah! I forgot about that.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 7, 2015)

Cromer said:


> And The Clone Wars cartoons as well.



Which is funny they pulled the plug before it could have a proper end.  



Bergelmir said:


> In UQ Holder, yeah. But Mana was part of the main cast in Negima. And she was always pretty great.



Yeah, but she her best moment was during the Tournament, and we never really got to see her shine in the final battle.



MadmanRobz said:


> I actually like that they reset the universe, the majority of what I've seen from the EU was pretty bad as far as I'm concerned.
> Such as Sith Lords comparable to Vader having been not uncommon once even though he was supposed to be gifted beyond practically everyone else ever bar only a precious few, and the fact that technology has literally not advanced in any real sense at all in over 1000 years.



In most ways I too like the reset as well.   But I really did like the Old Republic, the Thrawn Trilogy, and characters like Kyle Katarn.  But at least Chewie won't have a fucking moon dropped on his head and aliens called the Vong.



Jetstorm said:


> I wonder who it was that asked her to be acting headmaster? Only ones I could think of would be Konoka or maybe Ayako.



I don't think its Ayaka, she was a business woman, head of a corporate empire.  Also, even though it was in an alternate timeline, I think she died around this time.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 7, 2015)

Bergelmir said:


> You should definitely give it ago. The first 30 chapters or so are rough, since its still in harem manga mode. But it gets super awesome after that. If you're liking UQ Holder, you'll love Negima.


Bitch those chapters were glorious in their own right. 



Tyrannos said:


> In most ways I too like the reset as well.   But I really did like the Old Republic, the Thrawn Trilogy, and characters like Kyle Katarn.  But at least Chewie won't have a fucking moon dropped on his head and aliens called the Vong.


I'm like the only person on the planet who *don't* like the Old Republic lore at all. It's always felt to me like they were trying to one-up the power scales established in the movies, and that's just dumb when the movies were supposed to showcase some of the most powerful force sensitives of all time.
(And don't get me started on the atrocious Force Unleashed lore, which gave us the astoundingly ridiculous Gary Stu that is "Starkiller," whom is unfortunately considered canon by plenty.)



Tyrannos said:


> I don't think its Ayaka, she was a business woman, head of a corporate empire.  Also, even though it was in an alternate timeline, I think she died around this time.



I think this is roughly set 70 years after Negima, and Ayaka lived to be 110+ years in the main timeline. Doubt she's the headmaster though, since yeah, she *is* the president of a mega corp.
It could be Konoka. That would be a great opportunity to give us some lore and plot disposition, as well as a chance to give us some sweet konosetsu, and for UqHolder!Setsuna (aka Kuroumaru) to meet Negima!Setsuna for some more character development. I would imagine the two of them could possibly have some stuff to talk about.


----------



## Darth (Jan 7, 2015)

MadmanRobz said:


> I actually like that they reset the universe, the majority of what I've seen from the EU was pretty bad as far as I'm concerned.
> Such as Sith Lords comparable to Vader having been not uncommon once even though he was supposed to be gifted beyond practically everyone else ever bar only a precious few, and the fact that technology has literally not advanced in any real sense at all in over 1000 years.



Okay I'm just gonna drop in to say two things.

Firstly, Anakin Skywalker was considered the Chosen One not only because of the sheer amount of Midiclorians he was born with, (which directly correlates to his power and control over the Force) but also because he was fated to bring balance to the Force. (albeit tragically) Other Sith Lords reaching or exceeding him in power have nothing to do with Anakin's direct methods of gaining power. Most of the ancient Sith Lords amassed power politically, through dark rituals (force draining the life out of entire planets to fuel their own lifeforce, etc), or through military strength. The few gifted and talented individuals were not chosen through prophetic visions of fate, and nor were they born with the sheer amount of midiclorians that Anakin Skywalker was born with. 

Also keep in mind that Anakin had all of his limbs cut off and was functioning completely on a life support suit. At best he hit maybe 40% of his potential during his lifetime. 

Second thing, chapter was fun. More Negi hype.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 8, 2015)

MadmanRobz said:


> I'm like the only person on the planet who *don't* like the Old Republic lore at all. It's always felt to me like they were trying to one-up the power scales established in the movies, and that's just dumb when the movies were supposed to showcase some of the most powerful force sensitives of all time.
> (And don't get me started on the atrocious Force Unleashed lore, which gave us the astoundingly ridiculous Gary Stu that is "Starkiller," whom is unfortunately considered canon by plenty.)



But it was done out of fun as a game.   Besides, Disney axed it's canoninity and stopped production of Unleashed III, along with Battlefront III, and 1313.

Though it's ironic, if Clone was is canon, they did nod to the Republic Commandos a couple of time.   So it's funny how some things slipped through Disney's cracks.  



MadmanRobz said:


> I think this is roughly set 70 years after Negima, and Ayaka lived to be 110+ years in the main timeline. Doubt she's the headmaster though, since yeah, she *is* the president of a mega corp.
> It could be Konoka. That would be a great opportunity to give us some lore and plot disposition, as well as a chance to give us some sweet konosetsu, and for UqHolder!Setsuna (aka Kuroumaru) to meet Negima!Setsuna for some more character development. I would imagine the two of them could possibly have some stuff to talk about.



Yes, it definitely would finalize the debate of what happened between Konoka and Setsuna, if they really did get married to one another or not.  Also it would solve the mystery of who fathered Touta's father.   Never know, there might be a bonus in learning who Negi really chose as his wife.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 8, 2015)

I really wouldn't be surprised if Akamatsu kept up the KonoSetsu shipteasing all the way to the end of UQ Holder before he gives any irrefutable confirmation though, it seems like something he'd enjoy doing.

On the other hand, I really would *genuinely* love to see Setsuna help in Kuromaru's character development, they seem like they would get along fantastically.
Setsuna's big inner struggle was always defining her identity and position, the true nature of her relationship to the person whom she admired above all else and whether or not she should choose to act based on her idealistic need and desire for said person or the pragmatic, cynical reasons to distance herself.

Kuromaru's inner conflict is almost identical, only Kuromaru's feelings aren't as strictly romantic as Setsuna's were. If there's any character that Kuromaru could use a heart-to-heart discussion with, it's Setsuna.

It's actually really hard to tell if Akamatsu's trying to make Touta/Kuromaru a subverted variation of KonoSetsu where they go through the same journey but end up with a platonic friendship, or if he's "just" rebuilding the same thing with less conventional tools and less blatant answers. I'd enjoy the romantic variation more, but the platonic route seem like it could be an interesting take on it if Setsuna and KonoSetsu shows up as a lampshade of the difference.


----------



## Millefeuille (Jan 8, 2015)

Was great to see Mana since i am only reading this for negima characters cameos.


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 8, 2015)

The Tournament in Negima had some of the most clever battles in the series. Mana's coin flipping, Takamichi's pocket jutsu. So far in UQ Holder most of the fights were simple brawls. While nicely drawn and choreographed I am hoping to see some creativity in that department soon.

By the way, I sure hope the tournament is once again during the Mahora Festival. The cast is really starting to shine in my eyes, and it would be a perfect opportunity to see some more developements in their relationships.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 8, 2015)

MadmanRobz said:


> I really wouldn't be surprised if Akamatsu kept up the KonoSetsu shipteasing all the way to the end of UQ Holder before he gives any irrefutable confirmation though, it seems like something he'd enjoy doing.
> 
> On the other hand, I really would *genuinely* love to see Setsuna help in Kuromaru's character development, they seem like they would get along fantastically.
> Setsuna's big inner struggle was always defining her identity and position, the true nature of her relationship to the person whom she admired above all else and whether or not she should choose to act based on her idealistic need and desire for said person or the pragmatic, cynical reasons to distance herself.
> ...



I think he might just do that.   If Konoka indeed is the headmaster, I'm sure Ken at best would mention Setsuna in a very, very obscure way to keep us on edge for a while.

With Setsuna, I agree that she would likely end up being Kuromaru's mentor.  After all they are of the same clan.  So teaching Kuromaru the advanced Shinmei-ryu techniques when they are in training mode and giving romantic advice in the choosing of the gender, which I expect would be years down the road, leading towards the final battle.  Where Kuromaru's gender is revealed at the very end.  



MadmanRobz said:


> It's actually really hard to tell if Akamatsu's trying to make Touta/Kuromaru a subverted variation of KonoSetsu where they go through the same journey but end up with a platonic friendship, or if he's "just" rebuilding the same thing with less conventional tools and less blatant answers. I'd enjoy the romantic variation more, but the platonic route seem like it could be an interesting take on it if Setsuna and KonoSetsu shows up as a lampshade of the difference.



I wouldn't call it subverted, en contrary, I think the opposite.  I feel that Ken is fulfilling the romantic storyline he couldn't elaborate in Negima, because of the storyline itself.  Konoka was free-spirited and Setsuna was reluctant in hiding her feelings throughout the story, and then got separated to aid Negi in the Magic World.  But with Touta and Kuromaru, it's basically out right from the start and Ken now has the chance to explain this kind of relationship he couldn't with Konoka and Setsuna.

Also we still have to accept the possibility that Konoka didn't end up with Setsuna and Setsuna passes her regrets to Kuromaru, and the pairing is fulfilled with Touta and Kuromaru.  Which actually makes this story interesting is that we got the what-if's fueling our anticipation of what's next.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 8, 2015)

By "subverted," I meant it with the assumption that KonoSetsu happened.
This would be the pattern:

Character A needs to define who she is, where she stands and what she's feeling.
Character A needs to decide whether or not to act according to what her brain argues *or* what she feels is right.
Character A decides to combine both by acting on her romantic feelings and *simultaneously* protecting her love interest, gambling that she will still become strong enough in spite/because of the relationship.

That's KonoSetsu as I see it, but *very, very basically.*

This is what I imagine KuroTo could play out:

Character A needs to define who she is, where she stands and what she's feeling.
Character A needs to decide whether or not to act according to what her brain argues *or* what she feels is right.
Character A decides to combine the two by acknowledging his/her feelings for his/her love interest, but keeps it a platonic friendship because his/her brain is telling him/her that's what she should do.

The subversion would be that they go through the same journey but reach opposite conclusions.


----------



## Mambo (Jan 9, 2015)

PPsycho said:


> The Tournament in Negima had some of the most clever battles in the series. Mana's coin flipping, Takamichi's pocket jutsu. So far in UQ Holder most of the fights were simple brawls. While nicely drawn and choreographed I am hoping to see some creativity in that department soon.



Nope.

Negima was able to be like that because ken had to trick his editors.
In UQ holder, ken can be shounen as much as he wants, thus battle creativity pretty much dead.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 9, 2015)

mambo said:


> Nope.
> 
> Negima was able to be like that because ken had to trick his editors.
> In UQ holder, ken can be shounen as much as he wants, thus battle creativity pretty much dead.



*You literally just tried to argue that Akamatsu is not actually creative by claiming he was being creative while having his freedoms restricted.*

That's the most illogical statement I've ever seen anyone make in this thread, and I've been here since the first post. Akamatsu is irrefutably a highly creative author who knows perfectly well what he's doing.


----------



## Mambo (Jan 9, 2015)

MadmanRobz said:


> *You literally just tried to argue that Akamatsu is not actually creative by claiming he was being creative while having his freedoms restricted.*
> 
> That's the most illogical statement I've ever seen anyone make in this thread, and I've been here since the first post. Akamatsu is irrefutably a highly creative author who knows perfectly well what he's doing.





If my sentences confused you, then let make it into tl;dr : LAZINESS

It's because he was restricted he HAD to use his brain and became creative.

Now, after he is free to make his manga as shounen as much as he wants, he become LAZY. He pretty much just drew some common punch-kick-trading shounen panels for all these 60 chapters fights. 

And if i can add, not only battles, but story too. Early negima harem hijinks had plenty foreshadowing, while uq holder early chapters had none. 

Pretty clear his effort for uqholder is not as much as negima 
Freedom doesn't always end up into good thing


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 9, 2015)

mambo said:


> If my sentences confused you, then let make it into tl;dr : LAZINESS
> 
> It's because he was restricted he HAD to use his brain and became creative.
> 
> ...



That is literally the dumbest post I've seen in this thread period. Holy shit, that makes so little sense, I would half expect you to be Fiona's dupe.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 9, 2015)

I come to this thread after reading Negima. Damn that took a while.
Now I know all about Eva, Fate and Mana. Mana .

Honestly, if I hadn't read UQ Holder first, thus knowing what kind of stuff to expect, I would've given up on Negi waaaaay before it stared getting remotely interesting 40-something chapters in.


----------



## OmniOmega (Jan 9, 2015)

mambo said:


> Nope.
> 
> Negima was able to be like that because ken had to trick his editors.
> In UQ holder, ken can be shounen as much as he wants, thus battle creativity pretty much dead.



I thought Robz was exaggerating but you really did go full retard


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 9, 2015)

So I figured I'd re-read UQ Holder, with knowledge from before it takes place. Hit me right off the bat- with panels of class 3-A, their grown up versions and even Chachazero staying behind as Eva moves on. Didn't pay attention to the people there when I first read it since I had no idea who they were then, or even that this was a sequel to another manga. 

... Man, why'd Chachazero get left behind, too?  She was never really a focus but provided a text bubble here and there with funny lines. And morbid. Morbidly funny.


----------



## MysticBlade (Jan 9, 2015)

I wonder how creative ken will get with touta's overall fighting style, can he even learn magic?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 9, 2015)

MysticBlade said:


> I wonder how creative ken will get with touta's overall fighting style, can he even learn magic?


From his own words in Chapter 1, he seems to be unable to use magic, or even magic apps. But he's shown a pretty unorthodox CQC and sword-fighting techniques. It should be fun seeing him get out of situations with only his fists to rely on.


----------



## MysticBlade (Jan 9, 2015)

Pesky Bug said:


> From his own words in Chapter 1, he seems to be unable to use magic, or even magic apps. But he's shown a pretty unorthodox CQC and sword-fighting techniques. It should be fun seeing him get out of situations with only his fists to rely on.



yeah, i guess he could make use of his gravity blade added with his cqc skills too. although he'd be pretty limited against magic users, hopefully he develops some techniques to close that gap.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 10, 2015)

I think that might be intentional.   Negi was the Magister Magi with Asuna acting as the Ministra.   But in UQ, Touta is more of the Minister type.   Which begs to question if UQ will involve Touta pairing up with a Magister Magi?




Pesky Bug said:


> ... Man, why'd Chachazero get left behind, too?  She was never really a focus but provided a text bubble here and there with funny lines. And morbid. Morbidly funny.



Hopefully we will find out someday, but I always thought that as odd, given Chachazero was with Eva before she got bound to Mahora.  Perhaps it was a visual metaphor of Eva growing up and abandoning her centuries as the Dark Evangel, which is why she's in her adult form in UQ?


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 10, 2015)

Ch.51

Spoilers!


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 11, 2015)

Tyrannos said:


> Hopefully we will find out someday, but I always thought that as odd, given Chachazero was with Eva before she got bound to Mahora.  Perhaps it was a visual metaphor of Eva growing up and abandoning her centuries as the Dark Evangel, which is why she's in her adult form in UQ?



Eva was older and more mature than 99.9% of the characters in Negima, she was already a fully adult and mature person, with a leaning towards childish hobbies.

I'm also pretty sure Akamatsu wouldn't visualize Evangeline's moving on from her past as the Gospel of Darkness through the deaths and abandonment of the friends, whom were what lit up her life to begin with. 
Her life *with* them is what made her move on and change, it would just be strange for her change to be visualized through the loss of what kept her walking in the "right" direction.

I think it was more meant to visualize one of the tragedies of being immortal, namely the eventual loss of those you've attached yourself to and the struggle to keep finding new ones when they're affected by the flow of time when you aren't.


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 11, 2015)

TeenRyu said:


> Ch.51
> 
> Spoilers!



*Spoiler*: __ 



Lifemaker Negi in the house? Albireo playing tricks again? Very curious about this mysterious signature, although I doubt we'll get an immediate timeskip, so the mystery should remain unresolved for some time.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 11, 2015)

MadmanRobz said:


> Eva was older and more mature than 99.9% of the characters in Negima, she was already a fully adult and mature person, with a leaning towards childish hobbies.
> 
> I'm also pretty sure Akamatsu wouldn't visualize Evangeline's moving on from her past as the Gospel of Darkness through the deaths and abandonment of the friends, whom were what lit up her life to begin with.
> Her life *with* them is what made her move on and change, it would just be strange for her change to be visualized through the loss of what kept her walking in the "right" direction.
> ...



Haha, I was expecting you to respond to that thinking I meant Evangeline was mentally immature.  Think about it, throughout Negima, even though she was adult mature most of the time, she stayed in her child form (except that one time she flirted with Negi in her Private Estate), and she only helped Negi when it amused her.  But in UQ, right off the bat, she acted as Touta's surrogate mother in raising him and protecting him.   That's what I'm talking about.



MadmanRobz said:


> I think it was more meant to visualize one of the tragedies of being immortal, namely the eventual loss of those you've attached yourself to and the struggle to keep finding new ones when they're affected by the flow of time when you aren't.



Normally, I would agree.  When you see this with stories of immortals, it reflects their pain of finding friends and losing them.   But the thing is, Eva didn't lose them, she walked away.   All the girls from Negima are still alive, she only lost Negi (maybe Nagi too, not sure what's up with him).  Or maybe she had to leave them behind to protect them from whatever was chasing her?  Only time will tell.



TeenRyu said:


> Ch.51
> 
> Spoilers!




*Spoiler*: __ 



"Negi Springfield"?   So that going to be Q'Nel Sanders again?


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 12, 2015)

Damn wtf does ken have against the dog boy.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 12, 2015)

Probably saving the best for last >.>


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 13, 2015)

Chapter's out! 

Source


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 13, 2015)

OMG YUE X KU FEI TEAM UP?!?! YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 13, 2015)

Oh shit, hype levels skyrocketing! 

I thought "Negi" was going to be Fate messing with Touta until that last panel. And that Yue/Ku Fei team fight looked awesome. I cannot wait for the Tournament to come. Too bad its probably at least 100 chapters away.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 13, 2015)

*THE HYPE IS REAL* 

Callbacks, foreshadowing, teasing, cameos, references, awesome exposition and parallels to the prequel are bloody *everywhere!*

This chapter's gonna replace masturbation, _holy shit_ Akamatsu!


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 14, 2015)

Bergelmir said:


> Oh shit, hype levels skyrocketing!
> 
> I thought "Negi" was going to be Fate messing with Touta until that last panel. And that Yue/Ku Fei team fight looked awesome. I cannot wait for the Tournament to come. Too bad its probably at least 100 chapters away.



Did you forget? Ken is the master at making training arc's not drag for 100 chapters! He usually gets them done in 5-15 or so.


Let's also relish that yui teamed up with Ku Fei. THEY TEAMED UP. OMG.  And mana is gonna train Tota? I'm ALL FOR THAT!! With the fucking foreshadowing I expect Kotarou to show up, or for his kids to show up. Cause oh my god. "Who knows what powerhouses are gonna come out of hiding." 


WHAT IF SETSUNA AND CO SHOW UP


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 14, 2015)

Oh, I was expecting a short training arc, and then one or two adventure arcs. I figure the reason Akamatsu has made the tournament a year later is to have a few more stories in the meantime. Maybe let Touta gain more mastery over Magia Erebea.

He could have just made it a month later if there's just going to be a training arc between now and then.



TeenRyu said:


> Let's also relish that yui teamed up with Ku Fei. THEY TEAMED UP. OMG.


And Yue was using Negi's lightning axe spell too. She leveled up like crazy.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 14, 2015)

Bergelmir said:


> And Yue was using Negi's lightning axe spell too. She leveled up like crazy.



Oh shit, I didn't even think of that, but it looks like you're right!
That's the spell that did _actual_ damage to Rakan before Negi even mastered Magia Erebia, that's some *serious* leveling up right there.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 14, 2015)

Also, she's rocking that magical detective look she had at the end of Negima. Nice to she still ended up a detective in the UQ Holder timeline.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 14, 2015)

Holy fan service.

Only thing better would be a panel of Kota smashing Fate into the ground.


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 14, 2015)

Lol this is like a direct Negima  sequel, but because it's like 80 years in the future and focussing on his grandson they changed the title. Could have called it Negima neo but since that is already taken UQ holder is a good second.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 14, 2015)

So the Tournament is one year away huh.   Wonder if we would see the return of Eva's Resort?   Then again, the time compression effect would be crazy unless she had it slow down time than sped up like in Negima.


----------



## Millefeuille (Jan 14, 2015)

Tsk shitty tuta is a weakling where does his confidence comes from smh.


But hyped for more characters to reappear.


----------



## Rax (Jan 14, 2015)

Reading it now :33


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 14, 2015)

I noticed that Touta actually had some subtle (visual) development this chapter. 
It looks like looking at those recordings is getting his pulse up or something, it might actually be the first sign of a change in character, as he previously had no interest in fighting what so ever. 

I think that's his first actual form of growth as a character since the start of the manga, and I'd like to see what he really decides to do with himself.

I'm willing to bet this tournament is going to bring about some radical twist or change that ,means he'll have some new goal to go for after it's over with.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 14, 2015)

anyone feeling that Kaede should show up soon? I'm thinking she's going to show up soon, and remind us why she was always better than naruto ninjas.


----------



## stream (Jan 14, 2015)

TeenRyu said:


> anyone feeling that Kaede should show up soon? I'm thinking she's going to show up soon, and remind us why she was always better than naruto ninjas.



Remember that Negima happened 80 years ago, and despite the fact she's a ninja, Kaede is purely human. She might just still be around, but be ready for a different look.

It's almost certain that one of the old crew is the current headmaster? and likely as old-looking as the headmaster from Negima.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 14, 2015)

Ah, Yue and Ku Fei, it feels as if I last saw them last week. Oh... wait... 

I was already expecting big things from the tournaments considering it's been so many years since the one in Negima and there're bound to be strong folks, but now that Mana said that line, I'm even more hyped.


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 14, 2015)

Is this a weekly series?


----------



## Darth (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes                .


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 14, 2015)

reaperunique said:


> Is this a weekly series?


Hm, I'm not sure. If it is, then yes. If it's not, then it isn't.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 14, 2015)

stream said:


> Remember that Negima happened 80 years ago, and despite the fact she's a ninja, Kaede is purely human. She might just still be around, but be ready for a different look.
> 
> It's almost certain that one of the old crew is the current headmaster? and likely as old-looking as the headmaster from Negima.



I'm ready for that. anyone ready for Kaede to be like Toph? Old but nothing to fuck with. 



reaperunique said:


> Is this a weekly series?



Yup. It most definitely is!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 14, 2015)

It was nice to see Yui and Ku Fei even if only in video recording lol.

Its a year from now huh? Well, that should at least make it so Touta has plenty of time to get his act together and explore his latent potential and abilities. I wonder how many old faces are going to show up for this tournament? lol Negi always used Nagi's name for public events so this is an interesting bit of karma coming back around with someone using his name for this.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm expecting to see Either Kotaro or Kotaro's kid in the tourney, Rakan being an observer, and the kids of the twins to show up from the demon world.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 14, 2015)

Hell yeah, that was a nice chapter! This gonna be gud!


----------



## Marxon (Jan 15, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> lol Negi always used Nagi's name for public events so this is an interesting bit of karma coming back around with someone using his name for this.



I don't know, but I think it might actually be Negi, in one way or another...
Also, i don't think the tournemant, at least the preliminaries, maybe like 15 Chapter or some

Anyway, awesome Chapter, the more Negima gets into play again, the better UQ Holder is. I think it save to say this is a legit sequel by now
Yay for Ku Fei und Yue, waiting for Rakan and Kotaro 

Also, what should Asuna be up to at the Moment? It's been a while now and I can't get all that timetravel, lifemaker, princess stuff back together, should probably re read Negima again...


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 15, 2015)

Marxon said:


> Also, what should Asuna be up to at the Moment? It's been a while now and I can't get all that timetravel, lifemaker, princess stuff back together, should probably re read Negima again...



Depending on the timeline, she should either be really old/dead somewhere just like most of the other companions, or she's still sleeping for another 30 years or so.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 15, 2015)

MadmanRobz said:


> Depending on the timeline, she should either be really old/dead somewhere just like most of the other companions, or she's still sleeping for another 30 years or so.



If she's still alive, then that'd mean there are two Asunas. Which could be interesting, if Akamatsu wakens the sleeping Asuna earlier than scheduled.


----------



## Millefeuille (Jan 15, 2015)

Inb4 the one who went under Negi's name is Colonel Sanders.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 15, 2015)

Bergelmir said:


> If she's still alive, then that'd mean there are two Asunas. Which could be interesting, if Akamatsu wakens the sleeping Asuna earlier than scheduled.



...Which would mean we're in either a fourth or third timeline, depending on whether or not Chao's timeline is the canon Negima timeline or an alternative one.
This is why I generally dislike when authors introduce time traveling into their stories.

If that were to happen, we've literally been to 4 different universes of Negima, but only 1 of them is actually the one with the characters that we're attached to and care about.
Same reason I hate the Negima ending so much. The Asuna who travels back in time to live a lifetime with Negi and Co. isn't the Asuna of their universe, and the other characters in that timeline aren't actually the Negi and guys that we've followed through Negima.
*Their* Asuna will wake up in the future and presumably just travel to yet *another* timeline so *she* can live *her* life with yet *another* set of Negima characters from another timeline that we don't know.

Things get convoluted very quickly, and it just kind of cheapens the value of everything when time traveling is an existing factor. I have similar grievances with Karin for the same reasons, though depending on what limitations she's given in the future she can still be manageable.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh yeah, I thought it was clear from the start that UQ Holder takes place in a new timeline. The final timeline from Negima had magic revealed to the world around 2006 or something. I forget the date, I know its only been 2-3 years in the final two chapters.

Whereas, in UQ Holder, its only been 10 years since magic has become public and we're 70 years after Negima.

EDIT: Also, what time traveling problem does Karin have? Have I missed a chapter or something?


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 15, 2015)

Hmm, true.   Magic was revealed shortly after the end of Negma, and here we had Mana say that Magic was revealed 10 years ago.   So UQ definitely is in another timeline or Ken made a serious error.  Because this previous works were all in the same universe and cameoed in the latte works.

Never know, this very much could be Chao's timeline.  


Anyhow with Kaede, if she's still alive, I betting she would be a sensei or clan leader than fighting in the tournament.   Same with Ku Fei.

Asuna is definitely alive and in the Ostia Palace (and betting she was part of the other world government that Mana referred to).  And given she was a kid for a couple hundred years, I'm willing to bet she hardly aged a bit since the end of Negima.  We probably see her later on when the story moves to Mars.

Sleeping Asuna might make a cameo, but I doubt we will get much more since she doesn't have a significant involvement with UQ since Chao has to be born and develop time travel to send her back to correct the timelines.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 15, 2015)

Bergelmir said:


> EDIT: Also, what time traveling problem does Karin have? Have I missed a chapter or something?



Shit, wrong name. I forgot the name of glasses loli, I meant her.
I am absolutely atrocious with names.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh, Kirie. Heh. For a second, I though Karin's backstory had become the new Chao or something.

While most uses of time travel in comics tend to be pretty cheap and poorly done, Akamatsu uses time travel pretty well. Like the Festival arc, for example. The only real cop out was the ending of Negima, and that was just hastily done to accomodate the manga being canceled. So I trust Akamatsu won't go full retard on us.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 15, 2015)

Indeed, Akamatsu's track record is amazing whenever his hand isn't forced by outside influence.
I have faith in his ability to pull this off.

The fact that the characters we're seeing in UQ Holder aren't actually the same individuals we saw in Negima does lessen the enjoyment I get from it though.
This isn't actually the Mana we're familiar with, if this is indeed the third/fourth timeline, but actually a basically identical replica of her.

Which does make me ask myself, is this Mana as strong as the Mana we knew in Negima then? She remarked in this chapter that unless Touta can beat her, he won't be strong enough to even pass the preliminaries of the Tournament. The Mana we knew in Negima was easily in the top tiers of the Universe, she should definitely be strong enough to have a solid place in the later stages of such a Tournament, yet this Mana implied that she'd only be strong enough to act as a benchmark for the preliminary rounds.


----------



## Rax (Jan 15, 2015)

I don't remember a majority of the Negima cast


----------



## stream (Jan 15, 2015)

Rax said:


> I don't remember a majority of the Negima cast



Challenge accepted! Doing this without checking anything.

Asuna - main heroine and McGuffin, magic cancelling power
Konoka Konoe - healer, granddaughter of headmaster, roommate with Asuna
Setsuna - Shinmeiryuu, tengu, massive hots for Konoha
Mana - Half-demon miko bounty hunter
Kaede - Teh ninja
Ku Fei - Teh kung-fu master
Yue - Book lover, baka ranger, library club, amnesia, magic book on spells
Nodoka - BFF of Yue, short hair, mind-reading book
Akira - Swimming team, long dark hair, ability to jump between water spots
Chao Lin Shen - time traveler, descendant of Negi
Evangeline A.K. McDowell - aka Yukihime aka gospel of darkness, etc. etc.
Chachamaru - robot, wind-up key, cat orbital cannon
HakaseAkasa - professor, partly created Chachamaru
ChizuruMizuru - mother figure, green onion, super-rich, roommate of Koutaro's GF
Makie - gymnastics club
Haruna(?) - Manga artist, gossip lover, drawings become real
Ako - plays in band, loves adult Negi, nurse, huge syringe, huge scar on back
ZaziePoyo - demon, creepy circus
Yuuna - Gun freak, magic-user family, dead mother
MadokaMako - cheeleader #1, short black hair

…And those i don't remember the name of:

Sakurako  Cheerleader #2 with twin pigtails
Misa Cheerleader #3 long hair (purple?)
Asakura Reporter/photograph, flying drone cameras, sits next to the ghost
Sayo The ghost, animated doll, sits next to the reporter
Chisame Cosplay otaku, computer nerd, virtual world & little pets, Chu-sama
Fuuka Twin #1 (Rika?)
Fumika Twin #2
Yotsuba Owner of Chaobaozi, the koala, calming abilities
Ayaka Class rep, Asuna frenemy, dead little brother, super-rich, shotacon
Misora The nun, pactio with other mage Kokone, runs super fast
Natsumi Koutaro's GF, freckles, half carnival mask, ability to disappear

I think that's the whole class. Phew.

EDIT: corrections in red


----------



## MysticBlade (Jan 15, 2015)

> Which does make me ask myself, is this Mana as strong as the Mana we knew in Negima then? She remarked in this chapter that unless Touta can beat her, he won't be strong enough to even pass the preliminaries of the Tournament. The Mana we knew in Negima was easily in the top tiers of the Universe, she should definitely be strong enough to have a solid place in the later stages of such a Tournament, yet this Mana implied that she'd only be *strong enough to act as a benchmark for the preliminary rounds.*



i see it as hype, i hope the tournament arc doesn't starts until we'd at least get 3 more arcs in.


----------



## Tangible (Jan 15, 2015)

So I started reading Negima but it isn't really my thing. I noticed later on there seems to be some fighting etc, around what chapter does that get going? Hasn't been my thing so far early


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 15, 2015)

Somewhere during the festival arc that starts at around chapter 80 is where the shift becomes more prominent.

Don't just skip there though, every chapter is worth reading, both because of character development, information disposition as well as foreshadowing and, _you know_, the enjoyment of reading it.
Not gonna spoil in case you're not there yet, but there's a relatively minor arc before the festival that features someone who's heavily tipped to show up again sometime during UQ Holder.

Really, with Akamatsu as the author you really shouldn't skip a single page regardless. Odds are you'll miss something that'll show up again.

Sometimes I feel like I'm the only guy who actually loves Early!Negima just as much as Late!Negima.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jan 16, 2015)

I just finished reading chapter 64. I'm so happy to see Eva is back in her loli form. She should stay in her loli form for the rest of this arc or if possible for the rest of the manga. I really dislike the appearance of her Yukihime form so hopefully she won't switch back to being Yukihime this time.

Fate coming out of nowhere was a surprise as well. I didn't expect him to make an appearance until they reach the tower. His obsession with Negi is really amusing.

I'm glad to see Yue kicking ass even if it's just a flashback. She's one of my favorite girls in Negima. I noticed the spell she used was not Titan Slayer but Gungnir, the same spell Nagi used against Lifemaker and Quintum used it against Fate. It has the highest penetrating power among the lightning spells according to Quintum.

Now about Negi joining the tournament? This is the most interesting thing about this chapter. The only people who would be able to pull that off are Albireo, Shiori, Lifemaker or possibly Negi himself. I think it would be way too predictable if it's Albireo so hopefully it's not him. Perhaps we'll see an interesting plot twist regarding the real identity of this Negi.

As for Setsuna, Sayo, and Kotaro coming back. I have a bad feeling when I saw that they weren't part of the team that fought Lifemaker in 2065 so something must have happened to them but hopefully they didn't die, passed away, or anything bad and had an acceptable reason not to be part of that team. Especially Setsuna since I want her to train Kuroumaru.

Rakan has a legitimate excuse not to be there as he is naturally at a disadvantage against Lifemaker but there is a pretty good chance we'll see him in UQ Holder. His race has 3 times the lifespan compared to humans so he shouldn't look that much older.

Other characters I'm really excited to see that has a possibility of making an appearance in UQ Holder in the future arcs are Chachamaru and Asuna. I have to say I really do miss Asuna. She lost a lot of screentime during the magic world arc.





Pesky Bug said:


> ... Man, why'd Chachazero get left behind, too?  She was never really a focus but provided a text bubble here and there with funny lines. And morbid. Morbidly funny.


I have to agree with this. One thing UQ Holder really lacks is a mascot, another one are funny characters. It's almost like all of the UQ Holder members are serious characters except for Touta and Kirie but they are more annoying if anything instead of being funny. If Chachazero was a mascot of UQ Holder we'll get to see amusing and funny conversations every now and then just like Chamo was in Negima. I hope Ken brings her back in the near future.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Jan 16, 2015)

Been putting it off ever since I picked up UQ Holder, but I have to read Negima. Too much stuff regarding Negi to leave up to his reappearance god knows when in this story or to his Wiki page.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 16, 2015)

^ Do it already.


----------



## Rax (Jan 16, 2015)

Ku Fei was my favorite from Negima


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 16, 2015)

Dark Evangel said:


> I just finished reading chapter 64. I'm so happy to see Eva is back in her loli form. She should stay in her loli form for the rest of this arc or if possible for the rest of the manga. I really dislike the appearance of her Yukihime form so hopefully she won't switch back to being Yukihime this time.
> 
> Fate coming out of nowhere was a surprise as well. I didn't expect him to make an appearance until they reach the tower. His obsession with Negi is really amusing.
> 
> ...



Yeah I don't like Yukihime form. It's not right 

The half-demons got to still be around and hopefully they're all wrecking machines.

I don't really need a mascot I just want a greater pool of characters. It's fine since it's early on but given the timelessness of UQ Holders characters in a literal sense, Im surprised we aren't seeing nods to a lot more negima favorites by now.

It be cool if Chao makes an appearance.


----------



## blueblip (Jan 16, 2015)

If anyone cares to notice, the first panel showing Touta's face in this chapter is exactly the same from the opening panel of the previous chapter. I only realised this because I missed the last chapter, and so when the current chapter's page opened up, I used the drop down menu to skip back a chapter. At first, I thought I hadn't gone back to the previous one, but then after flipping back and forth in confusion, I realised Ken reused Touta.

Not that it has any significance, but just thought I'd share.


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm glad Mana is here to stay, and not just a 1 chapter cameo. An interesting choice though, making her Touta's teacher/mentor. While she's strong in many aspects, in the end she is a gunslinger. Setsuna would be the perfect teacher for him, maybe she'll train him towards the end game.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jan 16, 2015)

PPsycho said:


> I'm glad Mana is here to stay, and not just a 1 chapter cameo. An interesting choice though, making her Touta's teacher/mentor. While she's strong in many aspects, in the end she is a gunslinger. Setsuna would be the perfect teacher for him, maybe she'll train him towards the end game.


Nah. Setsuna is the perfect teacher for Kuroumaru assuming she's still alive considering that they both use Shinmeiryuu. If anything it should be Rakan teaching Touta how to be a better swordsman while Albireo teaches Touta how to use the Gravity Blade's full potential.


----------



## blueblip (Jan 17, 2015)

Plus, as Mana pointed out, Touta needs to learn general fighting abilities more than a fighting style. Specialised training would be the next step. He has the basics down, now he needs to apply the basics is an advanced manner.

I'm desperately hoping Ken is saving Kotaru to be Touta's Rakan


----------



## Tangible (Jan 18, 2015)

Sucked it up and started reading Negima. Kamo is the best haha


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 18, 2015)

MAJOR SPOILERS 

chooses the game to play


ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS OH MY GOD HOLY SHIIIIIITTTT


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 18, 2015)

It's official now. This hype train has no brackets.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 18, 2015)

Ahahaha. Akamatasu, you never fail to amaze.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 21, 2015)

Holy shit! SO much fucking hype here. It?s obvious that she and fate want to protect him but why? is the person who has Negi and Nagi after Tota for what? Does he need the three of them or something?


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 21, 2015)

So... uh... FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU  



*Spoiler*: __ 



The Lifemaker has both Negi and Nagi? Shiiiiiiit. And the new vessel for the Lifemaker. Is it me, or does that look like Arika(aka Negi's mom)?


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 21, 2015)

^it looks more like the body he had before he took nagi's master


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 21, 2015)

Wait, we've seen the pre-Zect vessel? I seem to have missed that.

EDIT: Oh, I'm dumb. I forgot about the flashback with Nagi punching the crap out of the Lifemaker.

EDIT: Hmmm, so if the Lifemaker is still using that form after bouncing through at least 2 bodies, then is that his/her actual body? m


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 21, 2015)

*AIN'T NO BREAKS ON THIS TRAIN*


Side note: I seem to remember the braids differently from this vessel's, and I believe the pre-Zect vessel was also a lot taller, at least as tall as an adult. This vessel looks to be in her early teens.

I can't find the specific frames where LM removed his hood before Zect.
I'm not sure if this frame is Zect or the predecessor, but it doesn't look like the current one.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 21, 2015)

That's Zect, MadmanRobz.

EDIT: Here you go. This is the pre-Zect vessel:



Its totally the same form we saw in today's chapter.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 21, 2015)

Horrry Sheeeit!!!!

I was not expecting this to happen. At least not yet.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 21, 2015)

Bergelmir said:


> That's Zect, MadmanRobz.
> 
> EDIT: Here you go. This is the pre-Zect vessel:
> 
> Its totally the same form we saw in today's chapter.


Indeed it is. +rep


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh, look, it's the Mage of Beginning. Can't wait for this manga to not bother showing what his fucking deal is, either, even though he's so vital to everything that's happened ever.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 21, 2015)

Interesting, so Nagi is also still alive, and both him and Negi captured by the MotB, and she wants Touta.   

And the brush-off by Eva, I'm betting she isn't really throwing him off, but one of those "get away from me, because I don't want bad things to happen to you" cliche. 



So now we got the long-term goals now set.   But the question is now what's going to happen between the end of the Tournament and the final confrontation?


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 21, 2015)

Somebody wants a Great-Grandfather/Grandfather/Grandchild orgy  

Hell yeah. We all know how this will end xD 
Just wonder how our heroes will slip through this time


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 21, 2015)

More interesting is the fact that Touta seems to be jealous of Negi.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 21, 2015)

LIFE MAAAKAAAAAAAAHHHHH


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 21, 2015)

BlueDemon said:


> Somebody wants a Great-Grandfather/Grandfather/Grandchild orgy



_This actually made me think._
Imagine how much it would really suck to be Touta's dad. 

Imagine the historians of the future telling great tales about how legendary his parents, grand-parents and son were, while he's the only non-legendary figure born to his family in 5-maybe-6 generations, the only one to *not* drastically effect all sentient life in the solar system.

The dude's scrub tier compared to literally everyone else in his family line for 2 generations in both directions, depending on Chao's position.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 21, 2015)

MadmanRobz said:


> _This actually made me think._
> Imagine how much it would really suck to be Touta's dad.
> 
> Imagine the historians of the future telling great tales about how legendary his parents, grand-parents and son were, while he's the only non-legendary figure born to his family in 5-maybe-6 generations, the only one to *not* drastically effect all sentient life in the solar system.
> ...



Yeah,but he was married into the family and took Negi's daughter as his wife.

I think that can excuse him not being a demigod.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 21, 2015)

I've never read Negima. I've seen some of the anime show though. Negi is the main right? So who is Nagi? Did he have a son and is Tota the son of Nagi?


----------



## MrCinos (Jan 21, 2015)

Sigh. These "you are not needed/forget about it/go away" phrases are as always lame as hell when it comes to story development. As if anybody thinks (Eva herself) that it'd work on Tota.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 21, 2015)

Haohmaru said:


> I've never read Negima. I've seen some of the anime show though. Negi is the main right? So who is Nagi? Did he have a son and is Tota the son of Nagi?




*Spoiler*: _NEGIMA SPOILERS, JUST READ NEGIMA ALREADY!!!_ 



Nagi is Negi's father, basically about as legendary as his son and hyped potentially as the strongest single individual in the entire Negima-verse, at the very least tied for strongest of all time along with Negi, Evangeline *and* the Lifemaker, aka _the God of all magical life_.




Nagi's the original legendary figure whose accomplishments and abilities were what Negi and his followers were attempting to emulate and live up to.

...It just sank in fully...
We just saw the 4 strongest entities in the entire universe on the same page together.
This is UQ Holder's equivalent of Kubo Tite showing Aizen, The Soul King, Yhwach and Ichigo talking together in one place.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 21, 2015)

MadmanRobz said:


> *Spoiler*: _NEGIMA SPOILERS, JUST READ NEGIMA ALREADY!!!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



4?

So it's Nagi,Negi,Eva and the Lifemaker so who is UQ Holder's equivalent of Ichigo?

Negi?


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 21, 2015)

Lol the life maker is collecting the Springfield family males, for what, as slaves ?


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 21, 2015)

MadmanRobz said:


> _This actually made me think._
> Imagine how much it would really suck to be Touta's dad.
> 
> Imagine the historians of the future telling great tales about how legendary his parents, grand-parents and son were, while he's the only non-legendary figure born to his family in 5-maybe-6 generations, the only one to *not* drastically effect all sentient life in the solar system.
> ...



Yeah, that must suck


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 21, 2015)

Ciupy said:


> 4?
> 
> So it's Nagi,Negi,Eva and the Lifemaker so who is UQ Holder's equivalent of Ichigo?
> 
> Negi?



Lifemaker = Evil Soul King.
Evangeline = Aizen. (She used to be a bad guy, but was offscreen in the far past.)
Evil Nagi = Yhwach.
Negi = Ichigo.

UQ Holder equivalent not counting Negi is probably Touta. He's the new kid prodigy who doesn't really know much about the both his family history and the world's history, and how special his unique existence is in it.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks that clears up some stuff. Might as well read Negima then. I didn't really like the anime though. Is the manga much better?


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 21, 2015)

It's funny how Akamatsu's style of drawing characters is pretty simplistic(the faces at least, the overall designs are always top notch), but he's still able to convey the emotions right. I loved Eva's expressions.

One complaint however, similar to the one voiced by Pesky. It's really hard for me to feel any pressure from the Lifemaker appearing, considering we've seen so little of him. We've seen Nagi punch the shit out of him(admittedly, after he destroyed Ala Rubra, but he did so offscreen if I remember it right), and Negima's rushed conclusion hinted that Negi defeated him as well(with Nagi being free). And yet the story repeats itself again.

It actually makes me wish for a twist, where both Negi and Nagi were actually persuaded to be on the Lifemaker's side, and not some hypnosis/possesion/sealing bullshit. The Code of the Lifemaker solution was somewhat an attempt to make the bad guys look less evil, but this time I want to see some real shades of grey, where I actually wonder which side of the conflict is right.

However, we already have 3 sides - UQ Holder, Fate and the Lifemaker. And from what we've seen already Fate seems to repeat the same stupid way of thinking back from Negima, so I don't have high hopes for an unexpected resolve of the Lifemaker mystery.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 21, 2015)

To be honest, I'm just now learning from the people in this thread that the Lifemaker uses vessels, and that Zect was one. I just sort of assumed he was always secretly evil. Of course it didn't help that Colonel Sanders' *coat* was a more developed character than Zect, or the Mage for that matter.

Rather than being a figure shrouded in mystery, it feels like nobody cared enough to think about the Mages' character. Which is why I can't stand him. Or her. It. Whatever it is.


----------



## Millefeuille (Jan 21, 2015)

Who wanna bet the tota we know ain't the real tota.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 21, 2015)

PPsycho said:


> One complaint however, similar to the one voiced by Pesky. It's really hard for me to feel any pressure from the Lifemaker appearing, considering we've seen so little of him. We've seen Nagi punch the shit out of him(admittedly, after he destroyed Ala Rubra, but he did so offscreen if I remember it right), and Negima's rushed conclusion hinted that Negi defeated him as well(with Nagi being free). And yet the story repeats itself again.


To be perfectly fair though, the only person to straight up beat the Lifemaker in a heads-on fight is Nagi, whose power is already hyped as the strongest ever. 

Negi and Asuna could only beat the Lifemaker due to the natural haxxed aspect of Asuna's basic existence, the Lifemaker was still completely unrivaled 1 on 1, and even with Asuna's haxx they didn't actually manage to really beat him.

Technically speaking, the Lifemaker *is* objectively shown as either the strongest entity ever, or just slightly behind Nagi, whom is also basically hyped to the level of a God. The Lifemaker has plenty of hype behind him/her, even with the timeskip powerups it's still doubtful if any living person could currently beat him.
Nagi is literally the only character in the entire canon whose been portrayed as strong enough to potentially beat him, and we know for a fact that Nagi could fodderize Evangeline, *who herself had a habit of one-shotting or otherwise fodderizing other characters whom were considered gods or generally unbeatable*. 
The only reason Evangeline is even considered to maybe be on their level now is that she *might* have grown strong enough over the timeskip.

The hint that Negi eventually beat him was after a timeskip, so we really don't know what it actually took to achieve it.



PPsycho said:


> It actually makes me wish for a twist, where both Negi and Nagi were actually persuaded to be on the Lifemaker's side, and not some hypnosis/possesion/sealing bullshit. The Code of the Lifemaker solution was somewhat an attempt to make the bad guys look less evil, but this time I want to see some real shades of grey, where I actually wonder which side of the conflict is right.


Grey morality doesn't mean that you can't tell whose in the right, it means that you can't say either side is necessarily wrong. You can still think that one grey side is obviously right over the other.

The Lifemaker's plans weren't really wrong per say. The premise was that all magical life was eventually doomed regardless, so rather than just letting it die out they literally tried to send them to their personal paradises.

When you really think about it, would it really be so wrong to have just let the Lifemaker do that? In a way, isn't that actually the perfect way to live for everyone? Wouldn't it actually be amazing if all magical life forms got to literally move into paradise?

Both Negi's plan and the Lifemaker's plans had their pros and cons, both were actually kinda viable and fairly acceptable solutions. There are definitely people out there who would say the Lifemaker's solution was preferable.



Pesky Bug said:


> To be honest, I'm just now learning from the people in this thread that the Lifemaker uses vessels, and that Zect was one. I just sort of assumed he was always secretly evil. Of course it didn't help that Colonel Sanders' *coat* was a more developed character than Zect, or the Mage for that matter.
> 
> Rather than being a figure shrouded in mystery, it feels like nobody cared enough to think about the Mages' character. Which is why I can't stand him. Or her. It. Whatever it is.



Again, _to be fair,_ it's *very* obvious that there was _supposed_ to have been a lot more story involving the Lifemaker, and he/she _was_ supposed to get more characterization at some point (it was set up through Fate's flashbacks), but Akamatsu simply had to end the manga and just couldn't push it in that timeframe.
It looks like he might be giving it to us now in UQ Holder instead.


----------



## stream (Jan 21, 2015)

Pesky Bug said:


> To be honest, I'm just now learning from the people in this thread that the Lifemaker uses vessels, and that Zect was one. I just sort of assumed he was always secretly evil.



The way I understood it is that

*Spoiler*: __ 




when Nagi and Zect defeated the Long-Haired One, as shown in Rakan's recollections, the Lifemaker immediately took hold of Zect and gave Nagi the lecture about "feel my despair" or whatever it was. Then Zect-Lifemaker created Fate; and Nagi disappeared when he finally managed to beat Zect-Lifemaker, because he became the Lifemaker himself.

The end of Negima seemed to indicate that Negi managed to get rid of the Lifemaker without killing Nagi. Maybe UQ Holder is in an alternate timeline where that didn't work.

Maybe Negi managed to separate the Lifemaker from Nagi, but at the cost of both of them becoming kind of prisoners of the Lifemaker.




What I've always wanted to know, though, is where the hell Arika was the whole time during Negima. Not only we don't know where she is, it's like nobody cares.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 21, 2015)

MadmanRobz said:


> Again, _to be fair,_ it's *very* obvious that there was _supposed_ to have been a lot more story involving the Lifemaker, and he/she _was_ supposed to get more characterization at some point (it was set up through Fate's flashbacks), but Akamatsu simply had to end the manga and just couldn't push it in that timeframe.
> It looks like he might be giving it to us now in UQ Holder instead.


True, the ending made it obvious, although I'm not knowledgable about the circumstances since I only just recently even read the manga. Was it not doing well near the end so they had to rush it?

But even then, I find it hard to believe this limited timeframe was announced last-minute. Instead of showing even more harem/romance stuff like the final Negi-chasing event, we could've at least been shown *a little* of what happened with Nagi and the Tree and whatever, even simply hint at what the situation is to sate that appetite, if there wasn't enough time for everything.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 21, 2015)

Pesky Bug said:


> True, the ending made it obvious, although I'm not knowledgable about the circumstances since I only just recently even read the manga. Was it not doing well near the end so they had to rush it?
> 
> But even then, I find it hard to believe this limited timeframe was announced last-minute. Instead of showing even more harem/romance stuff like the final Negi-chasing event, we could've at least been shown *a little* of what happened with Nagi and the Tree and whatever, even simply hint at what the situation is to sate that appetite, if there wasn't enough time for everything.



Basically, a law was about to pass at the time that would have given publishers the same amount of authority and control over published works as the actual authors of them. 

For instance, an author would no longer be able to write something they wanted to write without their publisher's explicit permission. If the publisher said no to anything the author suggested, the author would've been legally forbidden from adding it, so the publishers would effectively become co-authors of their published works and have legal right to veto everything in the writing process if they so wished.

Akamatsu chose to end Negima prematurely as a protest to that law, and so that he could ensure that his publisher wouldn't be able to take over the writing of Negima and basically force him to write it however they wanted it to be.
(And considering his publisher is/was Kodansha, that was certainly for the better.)

And if I recall correctly, the situation actually did show up pretty suddenly, and his decision to end it actually did have fairly short notice. I believe it was just a few chapters before the end of the final showdown that it was decided and announced, so I believe he only had about 6-10 or so more chapters left to work with once it was decided.

I do remember that the actual announcement actually said outright that the series was going to end so soon that a lot of people were thinking he couldn't possibly fit an ending in so few chapters. Don't remember specifically, but I feel like it was something between 6 and 10 chapters.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 21, 2015)

I wasn't expecting to see Negi so soon even though it was brief. Fate's and Eva's reactions were understandable. And of course the Mage of the Beginning rears her ugly head again. With Touta being discovered they know they fucked up.

Can't wait until they get around to explaining all of the stuff that has gone on in the past and what exactly they were going to use Touta for.


----------



## blueblip (Jan 21, 2015)

Haohmaru said:


> Thanks that clears up some stuff. Might as well read Negima then. I didn't really like the anime though. Is the manga much better?


Apart from the first few chapters, the manga and anime have nothing in common. The manga goes on to be a full blown action manga, the anime remains a light harem thing. Unless you're talking about the Mars arc OVA.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 22, 2015)

blueblip said:


> Apart from the first few chapters, the manga and anime have nothing in common. The manga goes on to be a full blown action manga, the anime remains a light harem thing. Unless you're talking about the Mars arc OVA.



The first anime is actually based on the first couple of arcs, and featured some references to others.
I believe *at least* the first 35 or so chapters are still either in the anime in some way, or features something that they inserted into filler as a reference. Chao's time clock does get included for instance, but not the surrounding arc.

Regardless, it's more than just the first few chapters, there's at least a good chunk of the arcs that lead up to the Mahora festival in there before they go full filler.

Side note: Am I the only one who was sort of a bit disappointed by what the OVA's chose to feature? If they weren't planning on making more of them, they really should've tried to get the Rakan fight into animated format.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jan 22, 2015)

I am so excited to see the Mage of the Beginning back as the main villain. After that terrible shallow boring villain that we got in the last arc named Sayoko, we finally got to have a villain who is actually badass. I like how this current event is all connected to the first chapter's premise where Eva is hiding Touta in a rural village. It all makes sense now. This also confirms that Fate really isn't a bad guy and Touta's instincts knows that.

On other note. I really like how Eva cared more about Negi rather than his father. It goes to show that Eva may have finally develop romantic feelings towards Negi. So my dream of finally seeing Negi x Eva could possibly happen. Although I don't like Touta but I really feel sorry for him getting hurt seeing Yukihime care so much for Negi. Maybe we'll see some character development for Touta in the future.



MadmanRobz said:


> To be perfectly fair though, the only person to straight up beat the Lifemaker in a heads-on fight is Nagi, whose power is already hyped as the strongest ever.
> 
> Negi and Asuna could only beat the Lifemaker due to the natural haxxed aspect of Asuna's basic existence, the Lifemaker was still completely unrivaled 1 on 1, and even with Asuna's haxx they didn't actually manage to really beat him.
> 
> ...


Okay. You are clearly exaggerating here with your comment about how Nagi could fodderize Eva. You do realize what a fodder is, right? The fight between Eva and Nagi wasn't meant to be a serious fight and it was pretty clear that it was a gag fight. I mean, he trapped her in a pit full of garlics and leeks and you can see the typical comedy aspects of early Negima being played. You can even see the atmosphere with ridiculous facial expressions Eva and Nagi was making on that scene. Let's not forget that Nagi struggled and almost lost fighting 3 of Mage of the Beginning's disciples and that happened 10 years after he fought Mage of the Beginning and I'm sure you're aware that Eva toyed with 3 of Mage of the Beginning's disciples. Ken still has a lot of explaining to do on how Nagi beat the Mage of the Beginning as most of the fight happened mostly off-panel. It could be that the Mage of the Beginning intentionally made him win as she was laughing and telling Nagi to defeat her so the masses would experience some comfort and she knows she could always come back or Zecht may have played a role in weakening her or powering Nagi up as it was very suspicious that we don't see what Zecht's contribution to that fight. You should be aware that Rakan is naturally helpless against Mage of the Beginning in case you try to bring that up but if your basis on Nagi being that strongest is only based on hype then hype indicates that Nagi and Rakan are equal if you remember Nagi and Rakan's record they fought each other almost a thousand times with Nagi having 499 wins against Rakan while Rakan having 498 wins against Nagi. 

Link removed

Also as you can see here. Eva was able to kill the Mage of the Beginning in the past so defeating Mage of the Beginning is not a feat that only Nagi can do. This alone should put Eva on Nagi's level and there is no way Nagi could fodderize Eva like you claim to be in a serious fight especially the fact that we did not saw a serious fight between them nor Eva used her Magia Erebea against him. All those gag fight in early Negima including Eva losing to Negi in the bridge shouldn't be used on end of the series powerscaling when a certain story finally gets serious. I've seen people on other series like One Piece use this method to downplay particular characters example is Shanks losing his arm against a fodder Sea King despite the fact that Shanks is one of the strongest characters in One Piece.

Link removed


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 22, 2015)

Dark Evangel said:


> Okay. You are clearly exaggerating here with your comment about how Nagi could fodderize Eva. You do realize what a fodder is, right? The fight between Eva and Nagi wasn't meant to be a serious fight and it was pretty clear that it was a gag fight. I mean, he trapped her in a pit full of garlics and leeks and you can see the typical comedy aspects of early Negima being played. You can even see the atmosphere with ridiculous facial expressions Eva and Nagi was making on that scene. Let's not forget that Nagi struggled and almost lost fighting 3 of Mage of the Beginning's disciples and that happened 10 years after he fought Mage of the Beginning and I'm sure you're aware that Eva toyed with 3 of Mage of the Beginning's disciples. Ken still has a lot of explaining to do on how Nagi beat the Mage of the Beginning as most of the fight happened mostly off-panel. It could be that the Mage of the Beginning intentionally made him win as she was laughing and telling Nagi to defeat her so the masses would experience some comfort and she knows she could always come back or Zecht may have played a role in weakening her or powering Nagi up as it was very suspicious that we don't see what Zecht's contribution to that fight. You should be aware that Rakan is naturally helpless against Mage of the Beginning in case you try to bring that up but if your basis on Nagi being that strongest is only based on hype then hype indicates that Nagi and Rakan are equal if you remember Nagi and Rakan's record they fought each other almost a thousand times with Nagi having 499 wins against Rakan while Rakan having 498 wins against Nagi.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



First of all: *Punctuation. It's important.*

Secondly, I know what fodder means. The powergap between Evangeline and Nagi should by all accounts be large enough for him to potentially render her combat support moot in a confrontation, in the same way that the Lifemaker's appearance ended up making Evangeline's presence not actually enough to change the outcome of the fight.
Thus, in a fight, Nagi opposing Evangeline would end with Nagi's presence simply negating Evangeline's while his still remains, effectively rendering her presence without effect.
A.k.a: He would fodderize her.

Thirdly, you're speculating.
I'm not talking about potential upper limits, we have no clue what so ever how strong the Lifemaker *really* is. All we have are base values based on feats.

We don't know squat about the actual context around Evangeline supposedly killing the Lifemaker way back when. There's a plethora of massive reasons why exactly that isn't a valid argument of the power scales, not the least of which is the fact that *we don't even actually know if it's true, or even the context surrounding it.*

The Lifemaker had pretty much no trouble at all with Evangeline when he last showed up, whom is the *otherwise* most powerful person in the Negima verse on account of her absolutely shitstomping every single elite member of Cosmo Entelecheia from the last 100 years in one relatively casual swing, and nearly taking out Rakan in the process.
If anything, *Rakan* is the guy whose feats can often be chalked up to RuleOfFunny, as he literally says "fuck you" to any and all laws of existence and reason whenever the writing feels like it.

He's fucking majestic, don't get me wrong, but the whole "we have a 500/499 win/loss ratio" thing really isn't continued beyond being told, and gets contradicted by other events that would greatly imply Nagi has simply never actually tried with all his might to nuke Rakan out of exis... uh... well, _somewhere..._ 
Such as the fact that Fate apparently put up a solid fight even before using CoTL, even though presumably Rakan should by definition have been on par with the Lifemaker himself just in terms of flat power, seeing as he's allegedly Nagi's equal and that's irrefutably greater than the Lifemaker so long as it isn't susceptible to CoTL

Power levels by the end of Negima:
Nagi>=Lifemaker>Evangeline>Negi/Fate/Asuna>Rakan.

Evangeline couldn't even get close to beating the Lifemaker when he/she made his/her appearance, whereas Nagi could. That alone means that Nagi was at the very least a full tier of power higher than Evangeline.

I am not exaggerating, merely stating for a fact that Evangeline *was not* in Nagi's power tier during the end of Negima. This doesn't mean anything for the *current* point in time, as she's clearly gotten a sizable power-up since then and her *current* level of power is unknown.

I'm not de-hyping Evangeline, by the end of Negima she was still at the very least the unrivaled third most powerful entity in the universe by a country mile. It's simply you who are underestimating Nagi, and by extension the Lifemaker.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jan 22, 2015)

MadmanRobz said:


> First of all: *Punctuation. It's important.*


I don't really care.





> Secondly, I know what fodder means. The powergap between Evangeline and Nagi should by all accounts be large enough for him to potentially render her combat support moot in a confrontation, in the same way that the Lifemaker's appearance ended up making Evangeline's presence not actually enough to change the outcome of the fight.
> Thus, in a fight, Nagi opposing Evangeline would end with Nagi's presence simply negating Evangeline's while his still remains, effectively rendering her presence without effect.
> A.k.a: He would fodderize her.


That's not what fodderizing is. Fodderizing is just another way of saying curbstomping an opponent. While the term fodder refers to "as an informal, derogatory term for combatants who are regarded or treated as expendable in the face of enemy fire". Not even close on how you try to define it.



> Thirdly, you're speculating.
> I'm not talking about potential upper limits, we have no clue what so ever how strong the Lifemaker really is. All we have are base values based on feats.


Actually, I've always considered Lifemaker as the strongest entity in Negima. It's Nagi's inconsistent showing and lack of explanations on what happened in their fight is what I have problems with and you saying that Nagi can fodderize Eva.





> We don't know squat about the actual context around Evangeline supposedly killing the Lifemaker way back when. There's a plethora of massive reasons why exactly that isn't a valid argument of the power scales, not the least of which is the fact that we don't even actually know if it's true, or even the context surrounding it.


Nothing indicates that it isn't true unless you can prove the author wrong. That's a fact that has been stated in the manga. You use Nagi beating Lifemaker as a benchmark to judge how powerful he is despite the fact that we didn't see the entire fight or Zecht's role in that fight or even how blatantly obvious that Lifemaker wasn't being serious in that fight and tells Nagi to defeat him and become a hero. Sure we don't know how the fight between Eva and Lifemaker happened. It could be that she sucked enough blood or wait for the full-moon to gain enough magic power to be strong enough to kill her but the same thing can be said to Nagi either with most of the fight happening off-panel and Zecht's unknown role on that fight.





> The Lifemaker had pretty much no trouble at all with Evangeline when he last showed up, whom is the otherwise most powerful person in the Negima verse on account of her absolutely shitstomping every single elite member of Cosmo Entelecheia from the last 100 years in one relatively casual swing, and nearly taking out Rakan in the process.
> If anything, Rakan is the guy whose feats can often be chalked up to RuleOfFunny, as he literally says "fuck you" to any and all laws of existence and reason whenever the writing feels like it.


Did you forgot that she casted a paralysis spell on both Eva and Rakan? Making them unable to move. We never saw an actual confrontation.





> He's fucking majestic, don't get me wrong, but the whole "we have a 500/499 win/loss ratio" thing really isn't continued beyond being told, and gets contradicted by other events that would greatly imply Nagi has simply never actually tried with all his might to nuke Rakan out of exis... uh... well, somewhere...


Oh really? If Nagi was simply that strong and can nuke Rakan out of existence then how come the fight lasted for 13 hours? With the whole environment being completely destroyed? How come Nagi could barely stand after the fight and needed Eishun to carry him? That's just another example of your blatant over exaggeration.

If anything Nagi beating the Lifemaker is an event that gets contradicted by other events. You know, like how you try to dodge the point I tried to bring up regarding how an older and much more experienced Nagi lost against the disciples of Lifemaker?

when he had them earlier





> Such as the fact that Fate apparently put up a solid fight even before using CoTL, even though presumably Rakan should by definition have been on par with the Lifemaker himself just in terms of flat power, seeing as he's allegedly Nagi's equal and that's irrefutably greater than the Lifemaker so long as it isn't susceptible to CoTL


Oh just like how Primum put up a solid fight against Nagi? Right? They both lost to Nagi and Rakan but they didn't got "fodderized" like what you seem to imply Nagi would do to Eva.

You still don't get it do you? It's Nagi beating Lifemaker without any reasonable explanation aside from generic shounen Nakama power up is my complain here. It's inconsistent and just downright screw up the power scale. When the future events clearly contradicts this unless Lifemaker was all hype and hard to kill but isn't really all that strong but I don't want to believe that's the case.





> Power levels by the end of Negima:
> Nagi>=Lifemaker>Evangeline>Negi/Fate/Asuna>Rakan.


Funny how actual facts from the manga contradicts this. 

when he had them earlier





> Evangeline couldn't even get close to beating the Lifemaker when he/she made his/her appearance, whereas Nagi could. That alone means that Nagi was at the very least a full tier of power higher than Evangeline.


I already gave the reason behind this. She was caught off guard with a paralysis spell. We didn't see an actual fight between them with Eva going all out with full Magia Erebea on. Even Nagi wasn't immune to being trapped either. Heck, even Kyoto arc Negi was able to immobilize Fate and capture him but that doesn't tell anything about power difference.

when he had them earlier
when he had them earlier
when he had them earlier





> I am not exaggerating, merely stating for a fact that Evangeline was not in Nagi's power tier during the end of Negima. This doesn't mean anything for the current point in time, as she's clearly gotten a sizable power-up since then and her current level of power is unknown.


I've shown you how Nagi dealt with fighting Lifemaker's disciples. That should be enough to put Eva in the same league as Nagi. Enough said.

And what do you mean she got a sizable power-up at this current point in time? If anything there are already couple of hints that Eva is much weaker in UQ Holder. For one, the leader of Kuroumaru's clan said Eva is only a shadow of her former self, Eva said something about her current condition when trying to cast a high-ancient level spell back in the slums, and Fate saying he might be able to beat her as she is now and not as he is now, notice the difference?





> I'm not de-hyping Evangeline, by the end of Negima she was still at the very least the unrivaled third most powerful entity in the universe by a country mile. It's simply you who are underestimating Nagi, and by extension the Lifemaker.


You're obviously underestimating Eva by calling her a fodder compared to Nagi and not just her but Rakan as well. I showed you various facts in the manga how terribly inconsistent is that. I wanted to believe Lifemaker is both stronger than Nagi and Eva but if you keep bringing up Nagi beating her as a way to judge how powerful Lifemaker is despite the fact we barely see the actual content of that fight or why suddenly Nagi got a miracle power up but still lost against Lifemaker's disciples or other scenarios that are remain to be seen then I might as well bring up how Eva killed Lifemaker in the past or name various facts or how Nagi and Rakan were portrayed as equal in the manga.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 22, 2015)

You are literally just typing out the same exact thing as before you know, and you clearly didn't understand my post at all.
Literally all of your arguments are nothing but assumptions and speculation that you argue are "facts," and for someone who claims to argue "facts," it's quite ironic that *you didn't even realize that my explanation of fodder is literally the same as yours only put into a specific context, and that it literally works in favor of my argument, not yours.*

Quite frankly, I really don't have the energy to explain to you why and where you're wrong or committing logic fallacies again, because I would literally just repeat myself and you probably still won't understand it anyway. Just re-read my first post some more, and if you still don't understand it after a while then fuck it, I don't care to keep arguing.

Half of what your saying is either not even relevant or plain out factually wrong to begin with.
For instance, Evangeline canonically had not mastered Magia Erebia during Negima. Negi was the first ever person master it, which is why it was such a massive deal when she showed she had mastered it in UQ Holder.

Oh, and it doesn't matter if you don't care about grammar. If you ever, *ever* try to argue or address someone in text, you should make god damn sure your post is at least as readable as you can manage. Otherwise, you don't have the right to complain when people disregard what you write on the basis that it's an abhorrent mess of unending sentences and broken language.
If you want to be taken seriously, use actual punctuation so people don't have to hire a professional translator to understand half of what you're saying.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jan 22, 2015)

MadmanRobz said:


> Basically, a law was about to pass at the time that would have given publishers the same amount of authority and control over published works as the actual authors of them.
> 
> For instance, an author would no longer be able to write something they wanted to write without their publisher's explicit permission. If the publisher said no to anything the author suggested, the author would've been legally forbidden from adding it, so the publishers would effectively become co-authors of their published works and have legal right to veto everything in the writing process if they so wished.
> 
> ...


[YOUTUBE]pele5vptVgc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jan 22, 2015)

MadmanRobz said:


> You are literally just typing out the same exact thing as before you know, and you clearly didn't understand my post at all.
> Literally all of your arguments are nothing but assumptions and speculation that you argue are "facts,"


Assumptions and speculations? When I showed you actual scans? Like a panel that states Eva killed the Lifemaker by her own hands, Nagi losing against Lifemaker's disciples, Eva being paralyzed by Lifemaker's spell while other characters being suspectible to being immobilized as well, and Rakan being equal to Nagi and their fight record? Sure.

Then you go around claiming that Nagi never tried enough to nuke Rakan out of existence despite the fact it didn't happened when they fought countless of times hence you're speculating and assuming things as well.





> and for someone who claims to argue "facts," it's quite ironic that you didn't even realize that my explanation of fodder is literally the same as yours only put into a specific context, and that it literally works in favor of my argument, not yours.


No, you're just taking things out of context now that I called you out. This is what you said.





> Nagi could fodderize Evangeline, who herself had a habit of one-shotting or otherwise fodderizing other characters whom were considered gods or generally unbeatable.


Exactly how could Nagi fodderize Eva aka one-shotting her like how Eva could one-shot a demon god or Lifemaker's disciples? You base this on absolutely nothing but Nagi/Lifemaker hype. I refuted the obvious false things that you said like how you're implying Eva couldn't beat the Lifemaker when all the scan shows is that she was paralyzed by a spell which is not a good way to indicate the power difference as I've shown Kyoto arc Negi trapping Fate with a capturing spell.





> Quite frankly, I really don't have the energy to explain to you why and where you're wrong or committing logic fallacies again, because I would literally just repeat myself and you probably still won't understand it anyway. Just re-read my first post some more, and if you still don't understand it after a while then fuck it, I don't care to keep arguing.


Well fine. I know I did my part.





> Half of what your saying is either not even relevant or plain out factually wrong to begin with.


Well would you mind pointing out exactly why instead of being vague?





> For instance, Evangeline canonically had not mastered Magia Erebia during Negima. Negi was the first ever person master it, which is why it was such a massive deal when she showed she had mastered it in UQ Holder.


Stop putting words on my mouth.

I never said Eva mastered Magia Erebea which is the "absorbing your enemy's power" only Negi was able to master. But Eva has used the Armationem form in both Negima and UQ Holder.

when he had them earlier
when he had them earlier

when he had them earlier
when he had them earlier





> Oh, and it doesn't matter if you don't care about grammar. If you ever, ever try to argue or address someone in text, you should make god damn sure your post is at least as readable as you can manage. Otherwise, you don't have the right to complain when people disregard what you write on the basis that it's an abhorrent mess of unending sentences and broken language.
> If you want to be taken seriously, use actual punctuation so people don't have to hire a professional translator to understand half of what you're saying.


Style over substance and more personal attacks. English isn't my first language but if you want to make this a bigger issue rather than my complains about your comment then just stop replying.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 22, 2015)

Alright fuck it. Rather than do something more worthwhile, like sleeping, I'll waste another hour trying to explain to you exactly why you're being as dense as a ball of lead.



Dark Evangel said:


> Assumptions and speculations? When I showed you actual scans? Like a panel that states Eva killed the Lifemaker by her own hands,



Since obviously it flew about a mile over your head the first time around, I'll say it again.
*How strong was Evangeline back then? How strong was the Lifemaker back then? Was he/she even the Lifemaker at all back then? What was the context? How did she kill him/her? Did he/she even actually die at all? *
We know none of the above, *thus this claim is worth absolutely jack shit. Nill, nada, zilch.*



Dark Evangel said:


> Nagi losing against Lifemaker's disciples,


Nagi is an idiot, that's literally a god damn plot point. Even if he has the power output to beat all of them, it doesn't mean he won't get trashed if they get the drop on him *like they did.* Being strong does not equal being durable, the Lifemaker simply happens to be both.



Dark Evangel said:


> Eva being paralyzed by Lifemaker's spell while other characters being suspectible to being immobilized as well,


And this argument is just plain retarded. You're arguing that Evangeline could probably beat the Lifemaker, and the only reason she didn't get a chance is that *she was immobilized from a casual paralyzes spell in half a second flat by the very guy you're trying to argue she could beat, as if that in itself wasn't already evidence that she's not winning that fight.*
Tell me, oh so very wise one, how exactly could she possibly be on his level of power when he/she literally took her out in a single basic sweep with minimal effort? The Lifemaker could've just blasted her with full throttle right then and there if it had been a fight between just the two of them, and then it would've been over.


Dark Evangel said:


> and Rakan being equal to Nagi and their fight record? Sure.


And again, your pattern of simply not understanding jack shit of what I'm saying continues.
If you had even a little bit of reading comprehension, you would've easily been able to deduce from my post that I have not denied that Rakan and Nagi do have a stated competition, but simply pointed out the *fact* that other events that have taken place would *greatly imply that Nagi was decidedly stronger, thus making the claim that the two of them are equals highly dubious by comparison.*

I'm still not seeing you explain exactly how Rakan didn't just stomp Fate to death in a microsecond before he brought out CoTL, since Rakan is apparently supposed to be on par with the Lifemaker, who we know for a fact takes a shit on that level of power.

Thus, it's very likely that rather than it being a case of a glaring hole in the power scales, the logical conclusion is simply that Nagi has never attacked Rakan with the same amount of strength that he attacked the Lifemaker with, otherwise Rakan would *unquestionably* have to be on the same level as the Lifemaker himself.



Dark Evangel said:


> Then you go around claiming that Nagi never tried enough to nuke Rakan out of existence despite the fact it didn't happened when they fought countless of times hence you're speculating and assuming things as well.No, you're just taking things out of context now that I called you out. This is what you said.Exactly how could Nagi fodderize Eva aka one-shotting her like how Eva could one-shot a demon god or Lifemaker's disciples? You base this on absolutely nothing but Nagi/Lifemaker hype. I refuted the obvious false things that you said like how you're implying Eva couldn't beat the Lifemaker when all the scan shows is that she was paralyzed by a spell which is not a good way to indicate the power difference as I've shown Kyoto arc Negi trapping Fate with a capturing spell.Well fine. I know I did my part.Well would you mind pointing out exactly why instead of being vague?Stop putting words on my mouth.


Already addressed all of this, I refuse to repeat myself again in a post that's already repeating myself from earlier.



Dark Evangel said:


> I never said Eva mastered Magia Erebea which is the "absorbing your enemy's power" only Negi was able to master. But Eva has used the Armationem form in both Negima and UQ Holder.
> 
> when he had them earlier
> when he had them earlier
> ...


This part seems like we've just misunderstood each other, don't think there's much point in continuing it.



Dark Evangel said:


> Style over substance and more personal attacks. English isn't my first language but if you want to make this a bigger issue rather than my complains about your comment then just stop replying.


I think you actually don't understand the point of grammar. It's not some pointless and fancy thing that people tailor to look unique, *it's a standardized set of rules that are created so that people may actually communicate efficiently and with minimal risk of miscommunications.*

If you don't punctuate properly, the reason I'm telling to you start doing so is not that I'm bothered by your style, *it's because your writing can border on incomprehensible without it, and you're being incredibly disrespectful to the people reading it by basically saying "I want you to read what I'm writing, but I don't care enough to make any effort for you to actually understand it."*

If you're not gonna bother with proper punctuation, you may as well write your posts in gibberish.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jan 22, 2015)

MadmanRobz said:


> Alright fuck it. Rather than do something more worthwhile, like sleeping, I'll waste another hour trying to explain to you exactly why you're being as dense as a ball of lead.


Do you mind dropping the insults and stop being a massive douchebag? Also I'm going to sleep after this.





> Since obviously it flew about a mile over your head the first time around, I'll say it again.
> How strong was Evangeline back then? How strong was the Lifemaker back then? Was he/she even the Lifemaker at all back then? What was the context? How did she kill him/her? Did he/she even actually die at all?
> We know none of the above, thus this claim is worth absolutely jack shit. Nill, nada, zilch.


You seem to have forgotten that the original reason why I bought up Eva killing the Lifemaker in the first place and that is Nagi beating the Lifemaker is horribly inconsistent to the previous and future events. 

I could ask you countless of questions, example of these are how come Nagi can tank the Lifemaker's spell but not his disciples? What did Zecht do to contribute to that fight? Why did Nagi suddenly become stronger than Rakan yet the manga itself still implies that they are equal? Why did Nagi had trouble against Primum? Does casting Magic of Creation and Apocalypse have any negative effect on the Lifemaker like draining her mana? Did the Lifemaker tried to lose purposely based on her comment of wanting Nagi to be a hero? etc.

The thing is we didn't see the full details of Nagi vs. Lifemaker fight to make a conclusion that Nagi is genuinely stronger than her, even if Eva supposedly killing the Lifemaker is much more vague than Nagi beating her at the end of the day both battles has never been portrayed with full details. 

Of course, there is also an obvious amount of BS on your post like questioning whether Eva killing Lifemaker was even true or not unless you mean if Lifemaker really did die or not but we all know she can't really die but Eva was convinced that she killed her. The same applies to Nagi.

If Eva is capable of such feat that just means she's not a fodder or will get fodderized by either Nagi or Lifemaker, and remember Lifemaker lived for 2600 years, Eva is only 700 years old. If you genuinely believe that Lifemaker was weaker only centuries ago then it's your job to show any evidence to support your claim that she was weaker otherwise we'll use Lifemaker's standard powerlevel as a benchmark.





> Nagi is an idiot, that's literally a god damn plot point. Even if he has the power output to beat all of them, it doesn't mean he won't get trashed if they get the drop on him like they did. Being strong does not equal being durable, the Lifemaker simply happens to be both.


Then that just means Nagi would get fodderized by Eva as well. After all Nagi was threatened by an incomplete version of Eva's absolute zero spell when Septendecim tried to cast it to him. Let's not forget the real issue here. 

Notice that this whole time I didn't argue whether or not Eva is stronger than Nagi or if she could beat Nagi? It's you claiming that Nagi could fodderize Eva. We know that isn't completely true as right before the fight against Lifemaker, Nagi had trouble against Primum. Yes, he beat him but he didn't got fodderize like you claim Eva would be.

If this is what you truly believe then that means Nagi being above Lifemaker isn't true at all.





> And this argument is just plain retarded. You're arguing that Evangeline could probably beat the Lifemaker, and the only reason she didn't get a chance is that she was immobilized from a casual paralyzes spell in half a second flat by the very guy you're trying to argue she could beat, as if that in itself wasn't already evidence that she's not winning that fight.


We never saw an actual fight or Eva going all out with Magia Erebea. So the way you're so sure that Eva would lose is also speculation on your part, but we saw what Asuna and Negi did to Lifemaker's astral projection and how much they have a harder time trying to fight Eva. This is not to say that Eva would beat Lifemaker especially with Nagi as a host which could be different compared to the one she beat hundreds of years ago but the gap isn't as ridiculous as you're claiming it to be if we scale things back to Nagi unless Nagi really did have an unexplained asspull one-time power up with his fight against Lifemaker or Lifemaker simply wanted Nagi to win. But like I said, I'm perfectly fine with Lifemaker being stronger than Eva but she's certainly not a fodder compared to the likes of Nagi.





> Tell me, oh so very wise one, how exactly could she possibly be on his level of power when he/she literally took her out in a single basic sweep with minimal effort? The Lifemaker could've just blasted her with full throttle right then and there if it had been a fight between just the two of them, and then it would've been over.


Except that she never got swept by Lifemaker. Heck, she didn't even touch Eva. You are pulling random events out of your ass.





> And again, your pattern of simply not understanding jack shit of what I'm saying continues.
> If you had even a little bit of reading comprehension, you would've easily been able to deduce from my post that I have not denied that Rakan and Nagi do have a stated competition, but simply pointed out the fact that other events that have taken place would greatly imply that Nagi was decidedly stronger, thus making the claim that the two of them are equals highly dubious by comparison.


I made a reference regarding future events like Nagi losing to Lifemaker's disciples, which can be all traced back to Rakan. 

It's you who really lacks reading comprehension here and your lack of ability to connect the dots is the problem here. 

Do you want me to explain again? Let's see. Nagi and Rakan fought each other equally almost a thousand times, Nagi fought Primum and won but had trouble againt him, Lifemaker fodderized Rakan, Nagi won against Lifemaker, Nagi ten years later lost against Lifemaker's disciples, Eva can beat the same amount of Lifemaker's disciples without being serious. What does that tells us? Does it mean that Rakan's attack is weaker compared to Lifemaker's disciples? Does it tells us that Eva could fight Lifemaker's disciples without being serious yet Nagi lost to them? Do you see what how inconsistent it is if you're going to take Nagi beating Lifemaker at face value without questioning why he suddenly become stronger than ever, when we barely saw the content of the entire fight and Zecht was nowhere to be found or if Lifemaker really wanted to be defeated by Nagi or you could just admit that this is just a random asspull one-time shounen power-up.





> I'm still not seeing you explain exactly how Rakan didn't just stomp Fate to death in a microsecond before he brought out CoTL, since Rakan is apparently supposed to be on par with the Lifemaker, who we know for a fact takes a shit on that level of power.
> 
> Thus, it's very likely that rather than it being a case of a glaring hole in the power scales, the logical conclusion is simply that Nagi has never attacked Rakan with the same amount of strength that he attacked the Lifemaker with, otherwise Rakan would unquestionably have to be on the same level as the Lifemaker himself.


Another attempt by you to take things out of context. We do know Nagi didn't stomp Primum either so does that mean Lifemaker couldn't stomp his disciples as well? 

It makes sense that I argued that Nagi beating Lifemaker is inconsistent bullshit one-time asspull power-up or there might be something we still didn't know as we never saw the entire fight. Your so called logical conclusion is just an attempt to avoid the amount of contraditions I mentioned earlier.





> I think you actually don't understand the point of grammar. It's not some pointless and fancy thing that people tailor to look unique, it's a standardized set of rules that are created so that people may actually communicate efficiently and with minimal risk of miscommunications.
> 
> If you don't punctuate properly, the reason I'm telling to you start doing so is not that I'm bothered by your style, it's because your writing can border on incomprehensible without it, and you're being incredibly disrespectful to the people reading it by basically saying "I want you to read what I'm writing, but I don't care enough to make any effort for you to actually understand it."
> 
> If you're not gonna bother with proper punctuation, you may as well write your posts in gibberish.


Talk about being a massive hypocrite when it comes to being disrespectful when a lot of the content of your post are personal insults.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 22, 2015)

Madman Robz, you're not coming off as a very cool discussion partner right now. I could understand perfectly what Dark Evangel was saying. No need to be a fucking jerk about it.

Also, with him cussing a bit less, I'd be rather inclined to believe his arguments more than yours....

Anyway, there are some Akamatsu screw ups which make it a bit difficult to really pin point the hierarchies here. But since I'm not really remembering the manga that well anymore, I won't argue for either side, cause I really have no idea.

P.S: Was writing this while Dark Evangel posted his last post and since I'm getting out of here now, what I wrote till now wasn't including his last post


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 22, 2015)

I don't see any screw ups?

Nagi didn't fight the Lifemaker alone.

Nagi got ambushed by multiple enemies.

Nagi vs Rakan is a 1v1 encounter where Nagi came out with an incredibly slight lead in total victories.

Eva took out all the enemies while everyone gave her time to cast her spell.

There really isn't any inconsistency here. The circumstances around each fight are different with the implication that Nagi is slightly above Rakan at the time of their last fight.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jan 23, 2015)

ensoriki said:


> I don't see any screw ups?
> 
> Nagi didn't fight the Lifemaker alone.
> 
> ...


Exactly, Nagi didn't fought Lifemaker alone. It's how MadmanRobz believe Nagi being the absolute strongest, he believes Nagi could fodderize the likes of Eva or Rakan is the main issue here. So I bought up how Eva beat 3 Lifemaker's disciples in a single panel (Quartum, Quintum, Sextum) while playing around to show the gap between Eva and Nagi is not what he believes to be, hence Eva being fodderized by Nagi is completely untrue.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 23, 2015)

BlueDemon said:


> Madman Robz, you're not coming off as a very cool discussion partner right now. I could understand perfectly what Dark Evangel was saying. No need to be a fucking jerk about it.
> 
> Also, with him cussing a bit less, I'd be rather inclined to believe his arguments more than yours....
> 
> ...



I usually swear a lot, it's simply used for emphasis and not offense. Some people still take it as offense, and some don't. I don't swear to offend, I genuinely do it because it puts emphasis on the sentence and nothing more. I understand that some people tend to take offense, but after I clarify that there is none, if they still take offense then that's their problem.

But point taken, I have been admittedly fairly pissed off at Evangel.
His/her posts thus far have made it perfectly clear that he/she *literally* hasn't understood what my arguments actually mean and claim at all, and then he/she tries to counter-argue them back *he'she's literallyusing the same argument I just shot down, and other claims that actually don't even affect anything.*

He/she is also staunchly refusing to use simple punctuation, and somehow managing to take offense by being informed of the fact that punctuation is a *good* thing for everyone. And I do like that last attempt at still trying to throw that back at me with sarcasm, even though I wasn't actually offensive about that.

He/she simply annoyed me too much.
I get overly snarky when I'm annoyed and tired, I apologize.

*But fuck it.*
I don't feel like spending more time arguing this, especially since his/her *latest* entry is once again just the same thing all over again. I don't know about him/her, but I'm done.

(And for the record, "fuck it" is not actually offensive, just to be clear on that.)


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 23, 2015)

MadmanRobz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That may be so - and hey, everybody uses "fuck" now and then - but I'm only saying how your posts came across, especially when you started with some ad hominems.

And in my opinion, you're both just interpreting the same panels differently (uhm, yeah, don't think I had to say that again xD). Just don't ask me who's more objective 

I guess we'll get more background info on all these events anyway, so let's be a bit patient...


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 23, 2015)

Look, I still think you're objectively wrong about pretty much this entire thing, but I still don't have the energy to go through the whole list point-by-point trying to convince you of that, and I don't want to fight.

In hindsight, I was definitely being an ass even if I think my point is still true. I'm sorry for being such an asshole to you, and I would like to drop the question at least for now instead of continuing to speculate over it.

I hope I didn't piss you off too much.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jan 23, 2015)

MadmanRobz said:


> Look, I still think you're objectively wrong about pretty much this entire thing, but I still don't have the energy to go through the whole list point-by-point trying to convince you of that, and I don't want to fight.
> 
> In hindsight, I was definitely being an ass even if I think my point is still true. I'm sorry for being such an asshole to you, and I would like to drop the question at least for now instead of continuing to speculate over it.
> 
> I hope I didn't piss you off too much.


I won't continue this debate either, I'm not in the mood and it gets in the way when I could be enjoying spending my time watching anime.

I have to say you really offended me and I feel insulted with some of your harsh words but apologies accepted.

I guess I'll wait for Ken to show Eva's flashback on what happened between her and Lifemaker hundreds of years ago, it's most definitely going to be shown in UQ Holder.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm really sorry I hurt you and pissed you off, I really don't feel I got that across enough.

For future reference, try to imagine the word "really" instead of my swearing, that's how I'm really using it, and swearing is a habit I simply can't drop both because of force of habit and personal beliefs in the matter. It might help lessen the offense, as I tend to swear just as much when I'm not actually trying to snark.

More on topic:
Does anyone else get a bad feeling that Evangeline and Fate entering the tournament might mean they'll get knocked out early? That's about the point where I would expect most writers to have them lose unexpectedly so that they can use the shock-value as fuel to try and make new characters feel more impactful.
I don't think Akamatsu would do something so cheap, but I also know he tends to try and keep things from being *too* untouchable or special.
Case in point, whenever something really famous or legendary was introduced, it usually got busted up pretty quickly, such as that dragon that was hyped as matching Rakan getting one-shot before ever getting to show off.
Similarly, whenever something new and powerful was brought up, it was usually followed by possible counter measures, or even flat-out a statement of how many people could probably beat it.
(Such as Negi's duel with Rakan, where Rakan praises Negi's ingenuity while also explaining how to overcome it, and even _increasing the amount of people in the world who could._)

Not that this is necessarily a *bad* tendency, mind you.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 23, 2015)

Unless its Kotarou , Rakan, Zazie, Chao or Asuna knocking them out, I'd consider it bull shit.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 25, 2015)

So I've been re-reading Negima this weekend, and I'm struck with a question. We know the big mega-arc of Negima was that Mundus Magicus was created by the Lifemaker, and it was reaching the end of its lifespan. This would strand all the "humans" in Mundus Magicus on the surface of the real Mars, leading to a 100 years war with Earth, which results in Chao's terrible future. To stop this the Lifemaker attempted to 'save' everyone in Mundus Magicus by transporting them to an eternal paradise(debatable, considering Mundus Magicus wasn't eternal).

So... whats the Lifemaker's goal in UQ Holder? Akamatsu hasn't set up the Lifemaker as an evil being. So is the Mundus Magicus still in danger of falling apart? Maybe Negi unsuccessfully(?) saving Nagi didn't allow for his plan to be completed?


P.S. This didn't hit me before, but holy shit at humans being stranded on the surface of Mars with no space suits and oxygen AND STILL SURVIVING. 

EDIT: Huh. So the Lifemaker that helps Negi during the final battle isn't the Zect vessel. The face/hair looks different, and Negi recognizes him/her as related to Asuna and Arika.

But then, after Fate gives in to Negi, the Nagi-vessel Lifemaker attacks them... So... different Lifemaker? Starting to think that astronerdboy might be on to something. This is more complicated than I thought.


----------



## blueblip (Jan 25, 2015)

MadmanRobz said:


> I'm really sorry I hurt you and pissed you off, I really don't feel I got that across enough.
> 
> For future reference, try to imagine the word "really" instead of my swearing, that's how I'm really using it, and swearing is a habit I simply can't drop both because of force of habit and personal beliefs in the matter. It might help lessen the offense, as I tend to swear just as much when I'm not actually trying to snark.
> 
> ...





ensoriki said:


> Unless its Kotarou , Rakan, Zazie, Chao or Asuna knocking them out, I'd consider it bull shit.


You're being generous. Chao and Zazie should definitely not be able to beat either Eva or Fate. Asuna may be able to do it, IF she raised her combat abilities by an astronomical amount. Ditto for Kotaro (though in his case I'm hoping he did become that powerful). Rakan can definitely beat either of them, but not both of them at the same time. Heck, it's more likely that there's a 50-50 chance he'd even beat one of them!

There's probably 5-10 people who could beat Eva or Fate indidvidually or as a group. And there's practically no one who could take on an Eva-Fate tag team, unless your name is Nagi or Lifemaker. And yes, I highly doubt adult Negi would be able to beat Eva AND Fate at the same time.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 25, 2015)

blueblip said:


> You're being generous. Chao and Zazie should definitely not be able to beat either Eva or Fate. Asuna may be able to do it, IF she raised her combat abilities by an astronomical amount. Ditto for Kotaro (though in his case I'm hoping he did become that powerful). Rakan can definitely beat either of them, but not both of them at the same time. Heck, it's more likely that there's a 50-50 chance he'd even beat one of them!
> 
> There's probably 5-10 people who could beat Eva or Fate indidvidually or as a group. And there's practically no one who could take on an Eva-Fate tag team, unless your name is Nagi or Lifemaker. And yes, I highly doubt adult Negi would be able to beat Eva AND Fate at the same time.


I don't see at as generous. These are the characters where if they won it wouldn't feel like a stretch given something as simple as "I've also grown these past 80 years, or Chao also being Nagis descendent with various future tech".


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 25, 2015)

blueblip said:


> You're being generous. Chao and Zazie should definitely not be able to beat either Eva or Fate. Asuna may be able to do it, IF she raised her combat abilities by an astronomical amount. Ditto for Kotaro (though in his case I'm hoping he did become that powerful). Rakan can definitely beat either of them, but not both of them at the same time. Heck, it's more likely that there's a 50-50 chance he'd even beat one of them!
> 
> There's probably 5-10 people who could beat Eva or Fate indidvidually or as a group. And there's practically no one who could take on an Eva-Fate tag team, unless your name is Nagi or Lifemaker. And yes, I highly doubt adult Negi would be able to beat Eva AND Fate at the same time.



Ironically, I'd say *you* are also being generous by saying 5-10.

The Lifemaker's elite followers, the highest ranking members of Cosmo Entelecheia, could individually fodderize basically anyone *(in general)* besides Ala Rubra and Ala Alba members, they've literally never even slowed down against anyone or anything else. All on their own, they range from being equals to being *above* legendary gods and monsters already.

Fate was objectively way stronger than any of the other averunci, proven by the fact that he literally faced off against one of them and won with hardly any effort, in spite of the fact that I believe they were even programmed never to improve.(Feel free to correct me though)
This in itself proves that even the pre-UQ Holder Fate would require someone on par with the likes of Rakan to be taken down, and he's presumably gotten stronger since then.

*Evangeline* is another monster all on her own. She fodderized *all* of them so hard, she one-shot *every single elite who's ever worked for the Lifemaker in the past decade in one go.*

Even weakened, I say only the Lifemaker, Negi, Nagi and potentially Rakan should even be *close* to beating either of them in a straight 1 on 1 fight.

However, there are outliers like Asuna, Chao and Zazie.
Asuna could potentially break anyone and anything, depending on how far Akamatsu would take her, and Chao could also be potentially completely broken due to her time traveling being inherently impossible to affect. Provided she prepares enough, she might stand a chance.
Zazie is a question mark mainly because we never saw her fight ever, but presumably she's no weaker than her sister, whom was presumably CE tier.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 25, 2015)

Kotarou could have continued to progress. He did not have Negis growth but his last fight had him stalling Fate, prior to that he stalled a small amount of time for Negi against Rakan. Kota had continued to grow and decrease gaps just not at Negis pace. This story is what 80 years in the future? It took Negi about two years to equal Fate, were giving Kota 80 years (possibly) to do the same. as a half demon who was slowly nearing (but had not breached the barrier into) the top tiers. He has had a hell of a lot of time to grow. Akamatsu can easily play this up if he so chose.

Finally Rakan is retarded. While I'd say both are stronger on a general level individually. Unless he's on old man status now, he should remain on a level to compete.

Would anyone else we know come off as believable? Jinbei is old as hell but the implication is he is confidently below Eva. So the only upsets should be past characters with high potential or unknown strength. 


Well maybe Setsuna for similar reasons to Kota but...I think we would have heard about her if she was alive.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 25, 2015)

The thing about Kotaro is that when he "stalled" Rakan, it was really more of a "I got no chance in hell, I'll just hope he doesn't smash my face too quickly."
It's pretty obvious Rakan *would* have gotten through him easily and punched Negi's face into a wall if he'd actually genuinely tried as hard as he could to end the fight.

Similarly, him "stalling" Fate* literally made a point *to emphasize that Fate was so hilariously far out of Kotaro's league that just *looking* at Fate made him feel like he would die in an instant if he tried to attack him, *even when Fate was just out for a walk and didn't even know Kotaro was there at all.*
The problem with the "it's been 80 years, he could easily have gotten to that level by now" is that Fate's also had those 80 years, and he was multitudes stronger to begin with.

The only way that Kotaro's anywhere near Fate's level now is if Akamatsu specifically wants it to be the case and creates a way for him to have become that strong.
Setsuna would be the same. If Akamatsu wants to make her that strong, he'll find a way to have made her that strong. If he has no particular reason to, her natural progression probably shouldn't take her there without writer's interference.


----------



## Rax (Jan 25, 2015)

So confused now


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 25, 2015)

MadmanRobz said:


> The thing about Kotaro is that when he "stalled" Rakan, it was really more of a "I got no chance in hell, I'll just hope he doesn't smash my face too quickly."
> It's pretty obvious Rakan *would* have gotten through him easily and punched Negi's face into a wall if he'd actually genuinely tried as hard as he could to end the fight.
> 
> Similarly, him "stalling" Fate* literally made a point *to emphasize that Fate was so hilariously far out of Kotaro's league that just *looking* at Fate made him feel like he would die in an instant if he tried to attack him, *even when Fate was just out for a walk and didn't even know Kotaro was there at all.*
> ...




Youre reinforcing the argument.
I didnt say kota has to be fate level. Merely that their is a small pool of characters that we know of which *could* be made to win without coming off disingenuous because of where they were when we last saw them.
Akamatsu has already decided to remove mana from the equation..


----------



## Rax (Jan 25, 2015)

Who was the new girl with Negi?


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 25, 2015)

ensoriki said:


> Youre reinforcing the argument.
> I didnt say kota has to be fate level. Merely that their is a small pool of characters that we know of which *could* be made to win without coming off disingenuous because of where they were when we last saw them.
> Akamatsu has already decided to remove mana from the equation..



You should probably have read my previous posts in order you know.



MadmanRobz said:


> Ironically, I'd say *you* are also being generous by saying 5-10.
> 
> The Lifemaker's elite followers, the highest ranking members of Cosmo Entelecheia, could individually fodderize basically anyone *(in general)* besides Ala Rubra and Ala Alba members, they've literally never even slowed down against anyone or anything else. All on their own, they range from being equals to being *above* legendary gods and monsters already.
> 
> ...





MadmanRobz said:


> The thing about Kotaro is that when he "stalled" Rakan, it was really more of a "I got no chance in hell, I'll just hope he doesn't smash my face too quickly."
> It's pretty obvious Rakan *would* have gotten through him easily and punched Negi's face into a wall if he'd actually genuinely tried as hard as he could to end the fight.
> 
> Similarly, him "stalling" Fate* literally made a point *to emphasize that Fate was so hilariously far out of Kotaro's league that just *looking* at Fate made him feel like he would die in an instant if he tried to attack him, *even when Fate was just out for a walk and didn't even know Kotaro was there at all.*
> ...



I've literally agreed that the pool is small since the start, I was simply arguing why I think Kotaro should most likely not be considered part of it, but that it's not *entirely* impossible depending entirely on Akamatsu's preference.


----------



## Rax (Jan 25, 2015)

Wait, is that girl a new person or one from Negima?!


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 25, 2015)

Link removed


----------



## Tir (Jan 27, 2015)

The only one that can defeat Eva in pure 1 on 1 is the Lifemaker. Not even Nagi or Negi can face her head on and came out victorious. They are both close to her level and the same can be said to Rakan tho. 
Funnily enough, she's so damn weak in UQ Holder! Even Fate commented that as of her now, he can beat her. She even had to resort Magia Erebea just to fight the guy she used to fodderize long ago. Damn you!!


----------



## Rax (Jan 27, 2015)

Oh no, spoilers


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 27, 2015)

Chapter 62 

chapter's out


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 27, 2015)

You know, a year of Touta walking the land Kung Fu style would be pretty cool. Akamatsu could work in something about why villages are disappearing. That still bothers me.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 28, 2015)

Man, dat Touta got hurt. Eva could at least give him a better excuse instead of "just because I say so".

Wonder if he will really leave


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 28, 2015)

Even if he leaves, he'll come back. UQ Holder is the name of the manga, after all. And we still have to meet 3 UQ members from the opening spread in chapter one.


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 28, 2015)

Meh, obvious action from Eva is obvious. She at least told him to stay in for his own good but most likely also because she knows him and is trying to get him to learn more before the tournament. I see this as some sort of training arc.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 28, 2015)

Yet another very Negima chapter out of Akamatsu, I'm liking this trend.

Touta's finally growing a full character! I'm so proud of him!


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 28, 2015)

Hell yeah, lone wolf training arc...sounds familiar - ah wait, FT skipped over it! 
Touta's training will be hopefully funnier. 

Maybe some of the guys will go with him?  If he even comes far, of course!


----------



## Darth (Jan 28, 2015)

Just caught up on the last two chapters.

Is Nagi immortal too? I must have completely forgotten that tidbit. wow that must be pretty awesome, both Nagi and Negi immortals at the primes of their youth and fighting universe threatening super villains on an intergalactic scale. 

So cool. 

Now we just need to  figure out where Touta falls into place. When the Lifemaker saw them she looked solely at Touta and completely ignored the currently two most powerful immortal individuals standing right in front of her, which obviously makes Touta the most important person there. Why is that? Does it have to do with his Magia Erebia? 

UQ Holder is not disappointing so far. I just wish we'd see more of the other immortals in the organization. Not that I'm tired of the main cast yet.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 28, 2015)

There was nothing in Negima that would imply Nagi was immortal or in any way gifted with abnormal longevity beyond an ordinary human's.

The implication would be that the Lifemaker's involvement may have done something such as gifted temporary un-aging to his vessel as a byproduct of the possession.
Other than being absurdly powerful, Nagi himself has never been implied to be much more than an ordinary person, notably heroic but a very simple-minded idiot.


I'm pretty sure Touta's "lone wolf arc" probably won't be alone. I have a feeling Kuroumaru will likely tag along at the very least, and Kirie wouldn't surprise me either considering how it would parallel nicely with Negi's time with Chisame.


----------



## Darth (Jan 28, 2015)

It's very probable that Nagi was given some form of immortality at the end of Negima. Otherwise how else could you explain his appearance 100 years later? I really enjoyed Nagi as a character, so I hope he makes a reappearance.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 28, 2015)

Darth said:


> It's very probable that Nagi was given some form of immortality at the end of Negima. Otherwise how else could you explain his appearance 100 years later? I really enjoyed Nagi as a character, so I hope he makes a reappearance.





MadmanRobz said:


> There was nothing in Negima that would imply Nagi was immortal or in any way gifted with abnormal longevity beyond an ordinary human's.
> 
> *The implication would be that the Lifemaker's involvement may have done something such as gifted temporary un-aging to his vessel as a byproduct of the possession.*




//10chars.


----------



## Darth (Jan 28, 2015)

Yea I noted that the first time, I was just agreeing with you.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Jan 28, 2015)

Ah, I see.
I'm too used to people trying to argue me wrong, I suppose.


----------



## Rax (Jan 28, 2015)

Tota >>>>>>> Negi


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 30, 2015)

Rax said:


> Tota >>>>>>> Negi



The flame war begins..


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 30, 2015)

TeenRyu said:


> Chapter 62
> 
> chapter's out



I'm going to be honest, I thoroughly enjoyed everyone messing with Touta in this chapter even though I probably shouldn't. Especially the Nagi and Negi comparisons. Also that was a decent info dump for those who haven't already read Negima.

lol running away from home just like a child. Ah well, I doubt Eva hasn't seen this as a possibility and hopefully he learns a lesson or two while he is off gallivanting.


----------



## MysticBlade (Feb 2, 2015)

surprise nobody brought up how fast touta's progressing. 

jinbei showed signs of stressed with the gravity blade set at 50,000.

Chapter's up.
Chapter's up.

here's touta with it set at 500,000 times with no strain at all.

Chapter's up.
Chapter's up.

seems like he's progressing way to quickly power wise or it could be a translation error on touta's part. what do you think?


----------



## Darth (Feb 2, 2015)

Rax said:


> Tota >>>>>>> Negi



I bet you haven't even read Negima you damn troll.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 2, 2015)

Darth said:


> I bet you haven't even read Negima you damn troll.



Perhaps "Tota>Negi" because he read Negima? 

I mean, Tota isn't nearly close to being as annoying and spineless as Negi first was 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Message to self:


----------



## stream (Feb 2, 2015)

But, but, but Negi was only ten!


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 2, 2015)

Doesn't touta have the mental age of a two year old? Never really understood that, he may not be the sharpest tool but he's far too intelligent for that.


----------



## Darth (Feb 2, 2015)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Perhaps "Tota>Negi" because he read Negima?
> 
> I mean, Tota isn't nearly close to being as annoying and spineless as Negi first was
> 
> ...


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 2, 2015)

Link removed


Spoilers. yes!


----------



## MadmanRobz (Feb 2, 2015)

Spoilers, no!


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 2, 2015)

MadmanRobz said:


> Spoilers, no!



Should be getting the full chap soon anyway


----------



## Rax (Feb 2, 2015)

Resist the spoilers, dude.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 2, 2015)

I always do!


----------



## Rax (Feb 2, 2015)

Good.

Like 24 more hours.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 2, 2015)

That spoiler image.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Feb 2, 2015)

TeenRyu said:


> Chapter 40
> 
> 
> Spoilers. yes!




*Spoiler*: _new chapter spoilers_ 



If the sword is sentient, I wonder if the sword is actually Al.


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 2, 2015)

~Greed~ said:


> *Spoiler*: _new chapter spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> If the sword is sentient, I wonder if the sword is actually Al.




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's what everyone is thinking, as its something he would do just to fuck with people


----------



## ~Greed~ (Feb 2, 2015)

TeenRyu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It's what everyone is thinking, as its something he would do just to fuck with people





*Spoiler*: _heh_ 



It's exactly something he would do. He wouldn't miss a chance to troll people. We'll know for sure if the sword starts messing with Eva and calling her Kitty.


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 3, 2015)

Omg so guess what
*Spoiler*: __ 



looks like the sentience is right after all


----------



## Darth (Feb 3, 2015)

You're all ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) btw.


----------



## Jouninja (Feb 3, 2015)

What are you waiting for? The full chapter has been out in CR for a while now.


----------



## Araragi (Feb 3, 2015)

Darth said:


> You're all ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) btw.



Darth the real OG

talking sword makes me think of zero no tsukaima 
what the fuck


----------



## Rax (Feb 3, 2015)

Ima read it now 

Talking sword?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 3, 2015)

I wonder if Eva will come down hard on Ikku since he helped Touta escape. Now even the sword is bad mouthing Touta for his childish behavior. 

Chapter was pretty meh for me since most of it was Touta moping though I enjoyed him being called out on it. I guess this upcoming random incident is supposed to help get him back on track.


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 4, 2015)

Chapter 62

Also, he is also confronting himself; so the character development is coming in strong. I like that; and it seems he was made by a "certain wizard to help class 3-A"? I fathom he was made by Al


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 4, 2015)

Well that was much more serious than I expected. Quite liked it, since we've only really got 'dumb, overly positive shonen hero' out of Touta so far.


----------



## reaperunique (Feb 4, 2015)

Lawl, a speaking sword, his sidestick


----------



## stream (Feb 4, 2015)

I hope you all noticed the place where he buys food


----------



## reaperunique (Feb 4, 2015)

Oh wasn't that a similar stall (or even the same one) like the one in Negima?


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 4, 2015)

stream said:


> I hope you all noticed the place where he buys food



It did show up in the Immortal Hunters arc as well.


----------



## Rax (Feb 4, 2015)

3-A?????


----------



## Darth (Feb 4, 2015)

stream said:


> I hope you all noticed the place where he buys food



Didn't recognize it at all.


----------



## Darth (Feb 4, 2015)

Rax quit spamming in here before you get mass negged.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 4, 2015)

Fuck yeah, a sword that can take phone calls!



reaperunique said:


> Oh wasn't that a similar stall (or even the same one) like the one in Negima?


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 4, 2015)

"She went off with a guy who confessed to killing my parents! I'm gonna be a little concerned!" - Only a _little_?


----------



## MadmanRobz (Feb 4, 2015)

The_Evil said:


> "She went off with a guy who confessed to killing my parents! I'm gonna be a little concerned!" - Only a _little_?



Pretty sure that was his point.
That he's getting shit for being concerned when logically speaking, he has a pretty darn *understandable* reason.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 4, 2015)

Nice chapter!

The sidestick  He should have listened to its name, maybe we would have gotten more of a clue who made the sword. A talking sword, this will be fun!

Now I'm curious to see what he's going to get involved in


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 4, 2015)

We know who made the sword dont mother fucking toy with me.


----------



## Rax (Feb 4, 2015)

Pesky Bug said:


> Fuck yeah, a sword that can take phone calls!



That's some good usage of old materials 

That's one of the reasons I really enjoy UQ Holder. The fact it's a fully fledged sequel is great.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 4, 2015)

Well guess the sword isn't Al himself anymore, but something tells me he might not be the wizard the sword was referring to.  I wouldn't be surprised if it was Negi or one of the girls who created it.   It's a katana, maybe it was Kaede?

And the new person that appeared at the end of the chapter.  Something tells me that person is 3-A related as well.


----------



## Darth (Feb 4, 2015)

Man the art has really improved.


----------



## Rax (Feb 4, 2015)

It has.

And wasn't Nagi supposed to be a swordsman?


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 4, 2015)

^no, nagi and negi are both In your face physical magicians.


----------



## MadmanRobz (Feb 4, 2015)

^Negi is the mainly-in-your-face type.
Nagi was both that *and* the tossing-out-artillery type depending on the situation as far as I recall, same as Evangeline and kinda-sorta Fate is.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 4, 2015)

And now we'll have a CCQ immortal swordsman with some awesome sauce tricks up his sleeves? I like the sound of that.


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 8, 2015)

Chapter 8

Spoilers


----------



## Rax (Feb 8, 2015)

I thought it was stated by the dude Nagi was a magical swordsman just before Negi decided to be a magic fighter?


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 8, 2015)

Eva said that Nagi was a magical swordsman, only in that he was an up-close fighter. Its the name for the approach to combat; it doesn't literally mean they fight with a sword.



TeenRyu said:


> Chapter 8
> 
> Spoilers


Wow. I didn't expect the manga to jump right in like that. So I guess that means no Kung-Fu-walking-the-earth arc.


----------



## reaperunique (Feb 10, 2015)

Eagerly awaiting the translation


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 10, 2015)

Chapter 62

Afro has the best name ever


----------



## Reznor (Feb 10, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

